# Becky/Charlotte/Ronda *Keep All Discussion Here*



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte seriously fuck you Vince. And they wonder why talent are walking out of the company


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

AEW cant get here soon enough


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

.............. first two posts of this thread is serious? lmao

That was a GREAT moment. I'm a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge Becky fan and that was awesome


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Obviously Becky is going to get herself back into the match and make it a Triple Threat, but still....It's fucking stupid. The money match was Becky vs Ronda. Now it just feels like an arbitrarily thrown together clusterfuck.

And of course WWE have to shoehorn Charlotte into every big women's moment because she's the chosen one. 

Even if Becky wins, this isn't what it should be. THE match was staring them right in the face and they're fucking it up.

Ugh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

'Hope WWE gets competition so it can get better!'

Screw that, I want competition to put WWE out for good. Fool me once......


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

bunch of people getting worked in this thread

WWE KNOWS that Charlotte is hated. They want *HEAT!!!!!!!* though, so adding her to the match as the undeserving one adds another layer to the match. Becky will get back in, and win at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

It was an excellent work I can't lie. I dunno how I feel about Becky saying sorry, but I have to admit I was on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Yup, let's all please recall from late December: All of the McMahons were out in the ring saying a "I'm Sorry" for the ratings being in the hole. They claimed that the fans would get what they want from now on.

Sorry, but every single word of that was complete bullshit. Raw is the same as it was months ago -- a void. 

Terrible decision tonight to add Charlotte to the money match, and an even worse execution of it.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

It's always funny wrestling logic when someone "earns" their way into a match because literally no one wants them in it.


----------



## Deathstroke (Jul 11, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

How did you not see that coming? I knew this was the plan before the Royal Rumble was even over.


----------



## TrulyJulieRokks (Jun 13, 2017)

*I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

Vince really couldn't give 2 f*cks about what we want. I thought that was stupid but seeing what just happened clinched it. 90% of The WWE Universe want Sasha and Baley to be the first WWE Women's Tag Champions. So what do they do? They have them entering Elimination first? No that. NOBODY NOBODY wanted Charlotte anywhere near that match. How many times have Charlotte and Becky wrestled eachother? In singles and multi women matches? Ronda and Becky is the hottest feud they have. There is a chance if the story about Ronda wanting to have kids is true it could only happen once. Let Charlotte wrestle Asuka again,put her in The Women's Battle Royal,have her win she needed to be nowhere near that match. Now is going to be a Triple Threat obviously. It's like what everybody wants we will do the opposite.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

That was actually F'd up and shady by Vince. He put Ronnie and Becky down, while biggin Charlotte way up. Yeah the Queen is great, but it's not her time right now.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Strategize said:


> It was an excellent work I can't lie. I dunno how I feel about Becky saying sorry, but I have to admit I was on the edge of my seat.


Bingo. And to me.... that's when wrestling is at it's best. My gf who makes fun of all the wrestling i watch even stopped talking for the first becky segment and the last. 

Good storyteling > me being a mark for a wrestling character


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

Becky will be in the match. It's just absolutely hilarious that the only four or five people in the world who want Charly in it run creative.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

He said he gave you your damn Becky now let him have Charlotte dammit :lmao. As long as she wins the match I guess all is well. Sucks for Becky fans though, I'd be a lil worried.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I'm keeping my eyes on the prize with Bex holding the title to close out the show, but yeah this puts a fucking damper on this for no goddamn reason at all.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

You do know that Charlotte vs Ronda was the original WWE plans right? Hell Paul Haymon gave you warning last year






^^ Hey look she on the main event


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

Charlotte needs to be in every historic moment so they can push her as the GOAT woman wrestler. WWE is pushing her harder than Cena.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Let's all stop getting our panties in a bunch. You're all clearly getting worked. WWE just wants to create a bit more drama.


Although I don't think we really need that BS. No one wants to see Charlotte in the title picture again and again and again...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

pretty accurate
https://twitter.com/ChadBlue83/status/1095173980519051264


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Pretty sure Charlotte is winning at Mania, with Becky taking the pin. Nia moves to Smackdown we get that big match with Becky, and maybe there's still Becky vs. Steph somehow for whatever reason.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

Oh well. They were killing the Ronda and Becky feud through over exposure anyway. This might save Becky long term from WWEs shitty impulses to run everything into the ground


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

It's just a way for them to insert Charlotte in Mania match and take the heat off Ronda. Because now everyone will boo Charlotte instead, actually that's a pretty good way of working her into the match. Could be worse. She could just go over clean on Becky to earn the shot, so yeah... Becky fans, take what you can. I don't see the big problem here. They have 2 fucking PPV and 60 days before Mania, they need to do SOMETHING with her in the mean time. I doubt they could come up with anything better.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

The sad thing is Becky/Ronda could have been a classic feud. 

The odds of finding a women's match that could main event Wrestlemania without getting shit on were a million to one and they actually caught lightning in a bottle and got it with Becky/Ronda, only to shoot themselves in the foot and fuck in up with their own incompetence. All they had to do was sit back and let it write itself, but no, they HAD to insert Charlotte and Stephanie.

Shame really.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Well now you just need to boo Charlotte harder and cheer Becky louder. Don't be a soft and give up because it's a triple threat and not a solo match. All you got to worry about is will she win


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

Calm down. I'm guessing the Bayley/Sasha thing will work out like Miz/Shane. Overcoming the odds and all that hum-hum.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

smart thing here is ronda probably wont get booed now she didn't even get boo'd tonight


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

It wasn't just proven, it was proven long ago.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

Becky will be in the match in the end, but yeah Charlotte is the odd woman out. She shouldn't have been there. But at least she didn't pin Becky to "earn" her shot.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

If the WWE gave you everything you wanted, you would stop watching eventually. 

This creates doubt. Doubt = big pop


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

Well. How disappointing. Again. WWE unintentionally turned Becky into the hottest commodity on the roster and now they're about to intentionally drive that commodity off a cliff just to see their chosen one get the spotlight. Does it make sense? Nope. But what do we know?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Clearly Becky didn't grab the brass ring while Charlotte did.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



RapShepard said:


> somebody takes this shit way too serious :lmao


It's laid back half arsed comments like this is the reason this company is dying and ratings are at an alltime low. The main event should've been Ronda/Becky that's the match that everyone was invested in, not a fucking triple threat. There's absolutely no defending this bullshit.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

I just don't get it, you dilute the first ever women's Wrestlemania main event just to shoehorn Charlotte into it.

Vince thinks Charlotte will add 'heat' to the match and he's right but not because it was the right call, it's because most wrestling fans are too stupid and they'll play along. If they boo Charlotte when she comes out and give her mega heat, it's just gonna make Vince think he made the right call.

No reaction is the worst reaction to Vince.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I am just laughing my ass off :heston


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



taker1986 said:


> It's laid back half arsed comments like this is the reason this company is dying and ratings are at an alltime low. The main event should've been Ronda/Becky that's the match that everyone was invested in, not a fucking triple threat. There's absolutely no defending this bullshit.


It definitely should've been Ronda vs Becky, Charlotte isn't needed in the the feud. But wishing she breaks her leg, come on you're being overly emotional.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Reil said:


> bunch of people getting worked in this thread
> 
> WWE KNOWS that Charlotte is hated. They want *HEAT!!!!!!!* though, so adding her to the match as the undeserving one adds another layer to the match. Becky will get back in, and win at Wrestlemania.


Yes they want heat but it isn't fucking needed. The only reason this is happening is because they can't have a first happen in the women's division without Titty Flair being involved in some way, it's a fucking joke.

It's also fucking ridiculous that Becky can't have a single moment without Charlotte being involved in some way and it's only going to continue after Mania since now im assuming both Becky and Charlotte are moving to RAW. They need to be on separate shows in the worst way.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



RapShepard said:


> It definitely should've been Ronda vs Becky, Charlotte isn't needed in the the feud. But wishing she breaks her leg, come on you're being overly emotional.


Yeah I don't want that, she should've faced Asuka at Mania imo. What does she do now I wonder?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Vince and the entire creative team need to be taken out back, lined up, and shot dead. I am going to leave it at that.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Female Roman strikes again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



taker1986 said:


> Yeah I don't want that, she should've faced Asuka at Mania imo. What does she do now I wonder?


Yeah I thought Charlotte vs Asuka 2 made sense. But idk whoever Asuka gets will probably be underwhelming and on the pre-show. If Shayna had dropped the belt she'd be good. But idk shooting in the dark it's probably a multi-woman match. They can claim they got the most women on the Mania card ever and they main evented.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*



TrulyJulieRokks said:


> 90% of The WWE Universe want Sasha and Baley to be the first WWE Women's Tag Champions. So what do they do? They have them entering Elimination first?


Have you never watched wrestling in your life or some shit? This is classic underdog babyface booking 101. Faces enter first, survive the gauntlet, win "against all odds".


----------



## asdf1234gmx (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

That segment worked on me. Vince walks in, stamps in his Corporate Champion and absorbed the all heat. HHH and Stephanie made neutral, and Becky probably getting cheered more next 2 months.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Calm Down

I know I'm pissed at this, But Becky going to come out on top


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



The Capo said:


> Female Roman strikes again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude Roman WISHES he was booked like Charlotte


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

i want to see how this plays out yes i would love 1 on 1 but this booking might make her an even bigger star having to overcome some trials and tribulations


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



RapShepard said:


> Yeah I thought Charlotte vs Asuka 2 made sense. But idk whoever Asuka gets will probably be underwhelming and on the pre-show. If Shayna had dropped the belt she'd be good. But idk shooting in the dark it's probably a multi-woman match. They can claim they got the most women on the Mania card ever and they main evented.


Yeah sadly I think it will be a multi women match with Carmella, Lana, Naomi and Mandy involved. This is after she made Becky tap at the Rumble, what a way to kill her momentum.

Becky/Ronda
Charlotte/Asuka

That should've been the title matches, but fucking Vince and creative team being clueless about what the people want has ruined the 2 matches.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



The Capo said:


> Female Roman strikes again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nobody has gotten what Charlotte gets. Anytime a '1st' for women happens, they have to give her it.

I'm not completely sold on Charlotte losing this match honestly. I would actually prefer her to win now. Just go all out. :cena4


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

If it is a day that ends in a "Y," WWE always has an outstanding chance of dropping the ball and kicking it into the twelfth row.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Oh contraire. The Becky Fan boys and girls needed to be knocked down a peg.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Mango13 said:


> Yes they want heat but it isn't fucking needed. The only reason this is happening is because they can't have a first happen in the women's division without Titty Flair being involved in some way, it's a fucking joke.
> 
> It's also fucking ridiculous that Becky can't have a single moment without Charlotte being involved in some way and it's only going to continue after Mania since now im assuming both Becky and Charlotte are moving to RAW. They need to be on separate shows in the worst way.


They probably want Charlotte in the match because without her, the match would almost certainly fall apart. Because we all saw what happened when Ronda got booed against Bayley. She completely and utterly fell apart, got incredibly sloppy, and...yeah.

WWE only has one shot for the women's first ever main event Wrestlemania thing. And at the end of the day, they'll want it to be a match people can look back fondly on. Not one where everyone shits on it because Ronda can't handle the heat, and Becky can't carry her to a passable match.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

All this did as of right now was make Becky even more over.

We'll see where it goes from here, but I'm interested, triple threat or not. I'd let it rest a week though, say they've doubled security so Becky can't get in. Then she can go ham at Ric Flair's party.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I don't even care anymore. The feud is dead now. Have fun rejoicing Becky haters. I don't care about the "heat" Charlotte is bringing to the table and I don't care if adding her will add another star to the match rating. It's all meaningless as a Rousey/Becky 1v1 was going to be something truly special. This company is fallen and I want no part of it anymore. 

I'm ready for AEW.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



RapShepard said:


> Yeah I thought Charlotte vs Asuka 2 made sense. But idk whoever Asuka gets will probably be underwhelming and on the pre-show. If Shayna had dropped the belt she'd be good. But idk shooting in the dark it's probably a multi-woman match. They can claim they got the most women on the Mania card ever and they main evented.


I don't think she'll be on the pre-show. Simply because there was severe backlash it happened last time the Smackdown Women's Title was on it.

The pre show will probably be the ARMBAR, Women's Battle Royal, and CW Title match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



taker1986 said:


> Yeah sadly I think it will be a multi women match with Carmella, Lana, Naomi and Mandy involved. This is after she made Becky tap at the Rumble, what a way to kill her momentum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asuka definitely got the rug pulled from under her. But who fucking knows maybe they have something up their sleeves. For whatever reason they tend to nail Mania main event triple threats and pick the winner the crowd wants. Benoit vs HHH vs HBK, Bryan vs Orton vs Batista, Reigns vs Lesnar vs Rollins. Though again it feels like a super unnecessary step now and I don't even care for Becky.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



troubleman1218 said:


> Dude Roman WISHES he was booked like Charlotte



You make a good point.



TheLooseCanon said:


> Nobody has gotten what Charlotte gets. Anytime a '1st' for women happens, they have to give her it.
> 
> I'm not completely sold on Charlotte losing this match honestly. I would actually prefer her to win now. Just go all out. :cena4




I really wouldn’t put it past them. I will be the first to admit when the rumors circulated last year they were going to have the women ME wrestlemania I was skeptical and against it. Becky has really stepped up though and lit a fire in the division. This is a great example of if it ain’t broke don’t fix it. Adding Charlotte to the match just watered it down. It’s pretty much much just them cutting the product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



taker1986 said:


> Yeah sadly I think it will be a multi women match with Carmella, Lana, Naomi and Mandy involved. This is after she made Becky tap at the Rumble, what a way to kill her momentum.
> 
> Becky/Ronda
> Charlotte/Asuka
> ...


And Wrestlemania overall will be a worse show because of it. Now Asuka gets to face Mandy Rose or some other jobber. What was the point of making her tap out Becky? Just to possibly lose the title in a multi woman match? Unfuckinbelievable. Winning the Royal Rumble is nothing but a joke. At least when HBK was added to the Triple Threat at WM20 it made some damn sense.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair are going to main-event Wrestlemania together this year with Ronda Rousey after the 2018 that they had :banderas


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

We all knew this was going to happen so it's no surprise. This makes Becky that much over with the crowd going into Mania. Ronda has been getting heat for the last month. Charlotte was essentially handed this match on a silver platte which doesn't translate well with fans...not with Becky involved.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*



Strategize said:


> Have you never watched wrestling in your life or some shit? This is classic underdog babyface booking 101. Faces enter first, survive the gauntlet, win "against all odds".


Pretty much. It's like Rey Mysterio entering the royal Rumble at number 2 or how nearly every wargames match had the heels win the coin toss and have the advantage throughout the opening of the match.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Lol at at the people getting worked, never change wrestling forum...


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

The fans turned on Charlotte and backed Becky initially because they knew Charlotte was favoured backstage and Becky was overlooked. Basically, they are turning the real life story of Charlotte being handed everything, and turning into a storyline.

I know I am in the minority here, but I don't hate it. The way they did it was weird though. Vince basically just came out and said "Rumble doesn't matter. Charlotte is my favourite, she's in, you're out" I guess it works for the story they are telling. Felt really weird and rushed though.


----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

I don't know why people are getting so angry here. The Triple Threat is definately the best outcome here. Becky is clearly going to be in the match. WM is 2 months away. This is just an angle and a storyline. Playing up the drama and the build. The payoff well be Becky winning the title, and beating down Vince. They are clearly booking Becky like Austin. A Female Anti Hero fighting the machine.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Stupid bullshit. Than again they have no faith in any of the girls on that roster not named Charlotte.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*



TrulyJulieRokks said:


> NOBODY NOBODY wanted Charlotte anywhere near that match.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

i look at it like this i dont think becky/ronda could of sustained 2 more months unless wwe turned ronda heel and they obviously didn't want to do that


----------



## Lil B (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

Becky will 100% be in the match but the question is this - Will Becky take Charlotte's spot by beating her at Fastlane or will this be a triple threat? If it's the latter then I wouldn't be upset if Charlotte started getting the Cena/Roman treatment from fans. I think she is the best all around performer in the women's division but the nepotism is ridiculous - Lil B


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

The only way they salvage this is if Becky and Charlotte have a match to decide who will face Ronda at fastlane. During the build up play up Charlotte as some kind of corporate champion with steph and vince as her handlers. This needs to be a 1v1 one match.

I doubt any of that will happen though because you can clearly already see WWE trying to cool Becky down with her tapping out to Asuka and apologizing.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*



TrulyJulieRokks said:


> NOBODY NOBODY wanted Charlotte anywhere near that match.


Well..


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

The one thing that annoyed me most here was how they made Becky look like a fool, much less waste the entire show on a storyline that had no bearing on anything really. You teased the idea of her apologizing to Steph and Hunter, had her talk to everybody backstage (which turned out in my eyes to be too many appearances for her, they're starting to overdo it), and then she just apologies and Vince screws her. Charlotte's additions seemingly out of nowhere was a real weak way to do this too.

That being said, I generally am enjoying the storyline quite a bit, up until this week anyway. I do understand why they would want Charlotte involved in the match, given the rumors of WWE wanting two women involved in the match who will be in the company for a long time, and that Charlotte, along with Becky and Ronda, were the three most over women the entire year. It makes sense to have her there I suppose, even though I would have much preferred to have a singles match with Becky and Ronda. 

That being said, I still think that Becky is going to pin Ronda in the end and give her the huge moment in the end. We'll see what path they decide to take to get there, because obviously she isn't going to just be off television from now to Mania.


----------



## Manhands (Mar 15, 2018)

*Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*

She certainly doesn't do well with it as was proven in the Raw after the Rumble. After that is when they brought the McMahon angle into this.

Of course, they were probably going to be adding Charlotte either way, but her being able to draw heat and thrive on it has got to be seen as a bonus in their eyes.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

The way they just had Vince come out and go ''lol Charlotte is in'' was gold, I must say. They didn't even try to justify it. That's the perfect way to do it because it ties in with Charlotte being handed shit. 

Hot take though: It's not going to be a triple threat. WWE is working everyone and Charlotte will be removed at some point.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

Anyone who's blaming Vince for this is clueless
Hint:who is the massive Ric Flair fanboy who tried to copy his reign in the early 2000's?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

@Asuka842; is correct. The Authority ran out of steam years ago. The last time such an iteration truly worked in fabulous fashion was during the build-up to Wrestlemania XXX with Daniel Bryan as the protagonist. WWE is simply recycling tropes to an unnecessary extent here and muddying the waters of what was a gritty, personal feud that has dated back many months now by inserting these layers that do not belong.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*

No. 

It's to get their chosen one in the first women's main event at Mania.

There will no doubt be a lot of "news" regarding why Charlotte was added to the end of the match (to get heat off Ronda, so multiple long term performers will be in it, because Charlotte's 'earned it', ect.) but it's all bullshit.

It's all to get Charlotte Reigns in the main event just like Vince, and not many else, has wanted from the start.


----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*

Original idea was Charlotte Ronda all along. But Beckys rise to the top of the company obviousley changed things. But yeah this is jiust Vince finding away to put Charlotte in the main event of Mania.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*

It's to give Becky something to do for the next two months.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Dibil13 said:


> The way they just had Vince come out and go ''lol Charlotte is in'' was gold, I must say. They didn't even try to justify it. That's the perfect way to do it because it ties in with Charlotte being handed shit.


It was fucking excellent, can't even lie. People on twitter got legit worked by it. 

Worked. In 2019. Unreal.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Dibil13 said:


> The way they just had Vince come out and go ''lol Charlotte is in'' was gold, I must say. They didn't even try to justify it. That's the perfect way to do it because it ties in with Charlotte being handed shit.


They took a weird road to get there but it was indeed great. Charlotte as the corporate one fits perfectly.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Jesus. These weirdo Becky marks need to get a job, or laid or something lmao. Calm the fuck down.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*

I said this in another thread a while ago but with how Ronda gets all suicidal about losing, it wouldn't surprise me if she only agreed to come to WWE if she was guaranteed to never lose. Maybe they had no choice but to make this a triple threat match all along?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I feel like some people don't quite get why people are crapping on this.* 
What many people are so aggravated about is that they came out like two months ago and basically admitted that their show sucked and that it needed to change. So they promised a "New Era" and "YOU are the Authority now," and no one was asking for the McMahon's to shove their way into this. Well not even two months later, it's back to the same old same old and 

THAT'S what many people hate the most.* That, after the RR, we actually started to think that MAYBE they would change/do new stuff* Nope, we were sure foolish to give them that much credit.

And in the process, they're undercutting a super-hot and popular angle because they* just cannot leave well enough alone.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

The only reason Charlotte was added to the match so that she can take the pinfall from Becky.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*

It's to keep Becky heated and chasing until mania.

Like it or not, but the McMahons are the most reliable heels in wrestling. Yes, it's cliche. But it works. You know they're invested in you if you're the focus of this kind of storyline.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Nobody cares because they both suck


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*



Hurricanes18 said:


> I don't know why people are getting so angry here. The Triple Threat is definately the best outcome here. Becky is clearly going to be in the match. WM is 2 months away. This is just an angle and a storyline. Playing up the drama and the build. The payoff well be Becky winning the title, and beating down Vince. They are clearly booking Becky like Austin. A Female Anti Hero fighting the machine.


If they were booking Becky like Austin she never would of tapped out to Asuka, asked people for advice or apologized to the Authority. She's been booked terribly since the night of the Rumble compared to what could of been.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Dibil13 said:


> The way they just had Vince come out and go ''lol Charlotte is in'' was gold, I must say. They didn't even try to justify it. That's the perfect way to do it because it ties in with Charlotte being handed shit.
> 
> Hot take though: It's not going to be a triple threat. WWE is working everyone and Charlotte will be removed at some point.


Having Asuka be the reason Charlotte gets removed from the match due to some unfinished business from last year's Mania would be so much better. Doubt it's going to happen though.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Dibil13 said:


> The way they just had Vince come out and go ''lol Charlotte is in'' was gold, I must say. They didn't even try to justify it. That's the perfect way to do it because it ties in with Charlotte being handed shit.
> 
> Hot take though: It's not going to be a triple threat. WWE is working everyone and Charlotte will be removed at some point.


That hot take would make for the most interesting storyline. But I highly doubt it because WWE has clearly been trying to cool off Becky since the Rumble.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Since this is obviously leading to a triple threat at mania i have no problem with this. Becky cant carry Rousey to Wrestlemania mainevent worth match. Adding Charlotte instantly makes the match better


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

The hottest storyline would be Becky vs. Ronda because that's what most fans want to see and are excited for.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Asuka842 said:


> I feel like some people don't quite get why people are crapping on this.*
> What many people are so aggravated about is that they came out like two months ago and basically admitted that their show sucked and that it needed to change. So they promised a "New Era" and "YOU are the Authority now," and no one was asking for the McMahon's to shove their way into this. Well not even two months later, it's back to the same old same old and
> 
> THAT'S what many people hate the most.* That, after the RR, we actually started to think that MAYBE they would change/do new stuff* Nope, we were sure foolish to give them that much credit.
> ...


Tell me. How would you book Becky for the next two months?


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

They could've had one of the stronger WM ppvs just off Ronda vs Becky and Charlotte vs Asuka II alone with Asuka and Charlotte having a better stoyline than last year.. Hope somehow we still get there


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

This is one instance where making the quality of the match better should take a backseat to the storytelling. 

The story of Becky and Ronda was just set up perfectly. They were suppose to face as Survivor Series and the match gets cancelled cause of Becky's injury. Then Becky drops the SD title only to win the Rumble so she can challenge Ronda and get the title match at Mania. 

Adding Charlotte in probably does mean a higher quality match at Mania but it's just shoehorned in and clearly not what the majority of the audience wanted. Just because adding a talent to match might make it better doesn't mean it fits the story and narrative. Imagine if Mania 14 was Austin vs Michaels vs Taker, sure the match probably would have been better but it wouldn't have been the same moment at the end. 

This is happening solely cause of who Charlotte is and they know Ronda is leaving so they want to be able to hype up Becky and Charlotte as having main evented Mania, it's very shortsided.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I wouldn’t add Becky to the match until right before it starts. 

Literally have everyone thinking it’s Ronda vs Charlotte and then Becky’s music hits. 

Becky has to pin Charlotte tho, that’s the obstacle she has to overcome(even though she beat her already)


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*

You know the really sad thing......

Vince only wants Charlotte pushed because of who her father is. He thinks her name alone will draw.

If she wasn't Ric Flair's daughter, he wouldn't give two shits about her. She would be just another talented wrestler, and get misused and underrated by Vince and WWE creative just like Sasha, Bayley, Becky, and others have for years. 

He doesn't give a fuck about her talent or ability. He just wants a big name (Flair) in the main event.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Now all WWE have to do is add in Nia, Alexa, Carmella and maybe Asuka..

..and they've got themselves a perfect WM midcard match.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Honestly if they had just left it at Triple H and Steph shaking her hand and walking off, it would have been decent. Sure Becky actually apologizing is a bit meh, but you could maybe say that she wasn't being completely sincere and just was telling them what they wanted to hear.

But then Vince came out and, ugh!!

It reminds me of a few years ago when we were crapping on them feeding Sasha to Charlotte over and over again despite Sasha being super-over, and her being made to look pitiful at Roadblock 2016 in particular. And lots of people bashed us for "not getting storytelling" and that it was "obviously" leading to a Sasha heel turn, or her character growing, or it was part of a "longer story" and she'd get her redemption, etc.

Well two+ years later and NONE OF THAT FREAKING HAPPENED!! Because WWE doesn't do "complex" storylines or "long term" stuff anymore.

Honestly if they had just left it at Triple H and Steph shaking her hand and walking off, it would have been decent. Sure Becky actually apologizing is a bit meh, but you could maybe say that she wasn't being completely sincere and just was telling them what they wanted to hear.

But then Vince came out and, ugh!!

It reminds me of a few years ago when we were crapping on them feeding Sasha to Charlotte over and over again despite Sasha being super-over, and her being made to look pitiful at Roadblock 2016 in particular. And lots of people bashed us for "not getting storytelling" and that it was "obviously" leading to a Sasha heel turn, or her character growing, or it was part of a "longer story" and she'd get her redemption, etc.

Well two+ years later and NONE OF THAT FREAKING HAPPENED!! Because WWE doesn't do "complex" storylines or "long term" stuff anymore.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I thought what Vince pulled tonight was genius! I love Becks, but this move by Vince was awesome! I cannot wait to see what happens next. We've got 8 weeks of TV time to fill before mania. 

Unfortunately, I don't think WWE can stop themselves from booking this any way other than a triple threat. I hate triple threats. Someone is always left in the corner polishing their horn while the other two go at it. 

What's most hilarious about this situation now, is that Rousey is the third wheel attached to this larger feud between Becky and Charlotte!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I REALLY can't believe there are people who believed that this company will go with the flow and actually present a logical and organic match. Haven't you been watching the past 13 years? WOW, it's surprising that they can still fool a lot. This is just their typical horseshit and I'm watching the fuckery and not surprised in the least. I've said it many times, Ronda will NEVER be pinned or submitted in her WWE career, no fucking way, and Charlotte is Roman Reigns, and Becky happens to be the most over performer in the company which isn't a big deal. I'm still leaning towards Charlotte winning the whole thing, they don't give a fuck. Becky has chance with it being a triple threat, because there was no way in hell she was beating Ronda in a singles match, but I think Charlotte is winning.


----------



## TrulyJulieRokks (Jun 13, 2017)

Matthew Castillo said:


> Strategize said:
> 
> 
> > Have you never watched wrestling in your life or some shit? This is classic underdog babyface booking 101. Faces enter first, survive the gauntlet, win "against all odds".
> ...


With Sasha just getting over whatever the heck was wrong with her if she is fully over it they will be able to be in a whole Elimination Chamber? They should have been last if they were going to win. I bet it's either going to be Mandy and Sonya or Nia and Tamina.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Taroostyles said:


> This is one instance where making the quality of the match better should take a backseat to the storytelling.
> 
> The story of Becky and Ronda was just set up perfectly. They were suppose to face as Survivor Series and the match gets cancelled cause of Becky's injury. Then Becky drops the SD title only to win the Rumble so she can challenge Ronda and get the title match at Mania.
> 
> ...


If Ronda is taking a break from wrestling she needs to eat the pin 100%. Which with the addition of Charlotte im not sure is happening..


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I'm not shocked literally. They already plan this since Ronda made debut in January and had official match at WM34. They wouldn't let this off and there's no way they let WrestleMania main evented by someone who not came from WWE original developmental system like Charlotte, Becky was indie girl while Rousey gain her name by fight in UFC on the past.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



ObsoleteMule said:


> Since this is obviously leading to a triple threat at mania i have no problem with this. Becky cant carry Rousey to Wrestlemania mainevent worth match. Adding Charlotte instantly makes the match better


Except that she can. Nia, Nikki and Alexa are worse than Becky and they had good matches with Ronda.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

You hate to see it. :mj

They GEEK'd Becky out even knowing damn well doing so would ruin any organic momentum she had prior to the Authority getting involved. That's bold, I have to tell you.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



WindPhoenix said:


> Except that she can. Nia, Nikki and Alexa are worse than Becky and they had good matches with Ronda.


Ronda doesn’t need to be carried at all.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: I Didn't Want To Believe It But It Was Just Proven*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Charlotte needs to be in every historic moment so they can push her as the GOAT woman wrestler. WWE is pushing her harder than Cena.


Surprised she's not in the women's tag titles match by herself tbh.


----------



## Jobberoni (Oct 14, 2016)

So everyone hates Ronda now ey? Why, coz she wins all the time? What would you expect them to do with an ACTUAL FIGHTER? Smarks are continually crying about "realism", so how would they think that just about anyone - including Becky Lynch (who is as crap on the mic as anyone btw) - could "realistically" beat Rousey? Oh and they hate Charlotte too, I guess that's because she has a habit of winning too?

Every time they decided who should be the next "big thing", smarks, like petulant children get all defiant and are like "no, I don't want who you choose, I choose this other person!" and start crying about Vince pushing the former. Smarks, you are pathetic little children.



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> I said this in another thread a while ago but with how Ronda gets all suicidal about losing, it wouldn't surprise me if she only agreed to come to WWE if she was guaranteed to never lose. Maybe they had no choice but to make this a triple threat match all along?


You know wrestling isn't real right?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*

It's for Charlotte to be in the 1st women's Mania main event, like it was planned all along. She's the chosen one for them.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Don't work yourself into a shoot brother. We knew this was the plan months ago.


----------



## Raw is Ronda (Aug 7, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Good. Becky fans were getting too obnoxious.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*

This storyline is like walking through a field of horse shit but at the end of it you know there's a million pounds waiting for you.

Becky will get her moment but they are just dragging it out and trolling us.

One things for sure though, Becky will get even more support after last night, while Charlotte has instantly become the most hated heel in the company.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

So much for the WWE giving fans what they want


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Well that’s it now, they’ve gone and ruined it. Becky vs Ronda would’ve been worthy of main eventing the show, not the triple threat.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*



Jobberoni said:


> You know wrestling isn't real right?


Yes I think it's real because I think it's a possibility Ronda had a no lose clause in her contract with WWE, because you can ask for that type of thing in real sports. How the fuck do you pull I think wrestling is real out of that post?


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Ronda will be booed by 70,000 people and won't be able to handle it.

There's your reason for needing a triple threat.


----------



## MitchOxy (Jan 31, 2019)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Becky destroys the fuck out od Charlotte before the main event, taking that bitch out, then it's one on one. Like it should be.
Fuck Charlotte getting everything handed to her...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

There's still 55 days until mania. So don't freak out just yet


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I think it was really smart here.. They are redoing the authority angle with Vince coming out to "hand" Charlotte the spot which fans believe Becky deserve.. Becky is going to be an even bigger thing with this angle. And for a change, they seem to be doing it fine unlike how they have screwed the pooch with Roman Reigns etc. They were slow to get behind Daniel Bryan as well.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I would love a Becky/Ronda match, but honestly (and I say this as a Becky fan and Charlotte hater), this match would not live up to its expectations. So I am fine with them adding Charlotte.

And honestly I see this like the Daniel Bryan storyline for WM 30, I really see Becky getting a match against someone (maybe even Steph) to be inserted and win. And I still see Becky pinning/submitting Ronda.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Obviously Becky will be in the match in the end


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Stockholm syndrome


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

They pretty much HAVE to have her go berserker Stone Cold now, and go full-bore on it. Like she's constantly coming up with different and creative ways to screw with Vince, Ronda, Charlotte, etc. Hell she attacks Ric Flair at his birthday celebration in two weeks even, etc.

That's the only way tat this has any chance of working at this point.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

uhhh this has been rumoured for months, it's no surprise at all that Charlotte would be added to the main event.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

People aren't surprised, they just don't like it.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

People actually think Becky won't be in the match :heston


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

'Replaced'

Get the fuck out.

Its a story and its going to propel Becky even higher, she's going to get the biggest pop for a long time at WM. I'll admit I do think a triple threat cheapens the WM ME a little but the heat Ronda and Charlotte can build will be palpable.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Well, no shit. They want to protect Ronda from getting booed. But WWE being the dumbasses that they are are going to see that only Becky will be cheered and the other two will be booed during the match at mania. 

Another case of WWE promoting their agenda and continually failing at it while the product and fans suffer for it.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

So I mean Pros for the Charlotte development:
The Build will be better now. Having Charlotte as the full-blown corporate heel + her mic work allows Becky someone to play off that isn't one of the McMahons. A Ronda/Becky feud where they are the only two with mic time is just way too one-sided.

The match will probably be better - Charlotte has proven this year that she may be the best female worker in the company (you can argue if Asuka is still better obviously)

That being said, it just doesn't feel special? There was something about Becky/Ronda being a singles match as the first women's mania event that just felt right. Adding Charlotte in as a triple threat just feels really unnecessary.

Best of both worlds: Charlotte is used as a foil for the entire build, giving Becky/Ronda someone to play off, only for Becky to "earn her spot" back by beating Charlotte and switching the match back to a singles match, thus working everyone in the process. That could work.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

People know damn well that it's a story, that's not their problem with it. Their problem with it is that they don't like the story or find it interesting. And so far, it's NOT propelling Becky higher. Quite the reverse, it's undercutting her and turning people off more and more by the week. Becky and Ronda beating up on the Riott Squad should not be met with apathy, that shows the problem right there.

They popped FAR more for Becky winning the RR, or her staredown with Ronda, than they have for any of the McMahon nonsense since then.

Basically WWE is pulling a Russo and needlessly over-convoluting a simple story that people were into, and also playing the same old clichés that people have gotten sick of.

It's astonishing how much good will from the RR that they've squandered already.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

We all know how this ends. Becky still gets back in and she still wins but its dumb as fuck. Not only making it a triple threat but just handing it to Charlotte. Makes a mockery of the Rumble match. Totally pointless, at least have Charlotte win a qualifying match


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Adding Charlotte is a huge mistake, but it wouldn't surprise me at all if Vince has Charlotte win at Wrestlemania, just to tick everybody off and pull a swerve.

By the way, did it seem like the crowd was dead quiet when Vince brought Charlotte out? You'd think everyone would be booing like crazy, but it was like there was no reaction. I know there's some bad weather up there in Grand Rapids, but still it was weird. Maybe everyone was just shocked.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I think that people knew it was coming, and didn't want it, so Charlotte wasn't even worth booing then.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I realize this is very unpopular to say but I'm glad they put Charlotte in the match as it makes the match quality much better. I'm not a Becky fan, but I didn't like the making here apologize bit. To me that humiliates her without letting her get any shine back, and if I didn't know any better I'd say they did it as a way to cool her down somewhat. Despite the ratings Becky is WWE's top act right now, you'd never see WWE's top babyface act of the past getting dressed down, and not be able to get their shine back immediately following.

As for the Maina main event though I'm glad they added Flair, she will make the match much better then it would have been if it was just Becky & Ronda, at least quality wise.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I am happy. Charlotte has been the best woman performer this past 3 years. It's only fitting that she is in the first ever women main event. She deserves it.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Strategize said:


> It was an excellent work I can't lie. I dunno how I feel about Becky saying sorry, but I have to admit I was on the edge of my seat.


That sorry was for nothing. It shouldn't have happened. I would've booked it that before Becky says I'm sorry, Ronda comes out to the ring & before Ronda says anything, Vince comes out and do his slurring, lines forgetting promo. They made Becky look like a joke again.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Clearly Becky didn't grab the brass ring while Charlotte did.


Yeah clearly because Charlotte's tall and all that. 

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk



WWEfan4eva said:


> Calm Down
> 
> I know I'm pissed at this, But Becky going to come out on top


I'm more pissed that they made her say I'm sorry for nothing.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk



SayWhatAgain! said:


> The fans turned on Charlotte and backed Becky initially because they knew Charlotte was favoured backstage and Becky was overlooked. Basically, they are turning the real life story of Charlotte being handed everything, and turning into a storyline.
> 
> I know I am in the minority here, but I don't hate it. The way they did it was weird though. Vince basically just came out and said "Rumble doesn't matter. Charlotte is my favourite, she's in, you're out" I guess it works for the story they are telling. Felt really weird and rushed though.


Also the way they made Becky apologize and basically sell out in kayfabe and it turned out to be for nothing in the end.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk



Hurricanes18 said:


> I don't know why people are getting so angry here. The Triple Threat is definately the best outcome here. Becky is clearly going to be in the match. WM is 2 months away. This is just an angle and a storyline. Playing up the drama and the build. The payoff well be Becky winning the title, and beating down Vince. They are clearly booking Becky like Austin. A Female Anti Hero fighting the machine.


Austin would've never apologized like that though.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

The boos for Ronda have pretty much been nonexistent the last two weeks outside of a few try hard marks. 

Charlotte is going to get booed out of the tri state area though. If she comes to my job around Mania I’ll ask her what she thinks of how everything went down.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Undoubtedly it's going to end up a 3 way, there's zero chance they'd have Becky win the Rumble and have all this story to just not be on the Mania card.

However, and while i pretty much accepted that this was going to happen, it's such a poor move to have Charlotte in the match. Becky v Ronda was set up to be one of the biggest women's matches in history and had incredible levels of hype going into Survivor Series, and it had just about as much hype going into Mania too, Charlotte doesn't belong, and just overcomplicates things.

I do like that they're taking advantage of Charlotte's heat for being shoehorned in left right and centre, but it's still a bitter pill to swallow overall.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Asuka842 said:


> Honestly if they had just left it at Triple H and Steph shaking her hand and walking off, it would have been decent. Sure Becky actually apologizing is a bit meh, but you could maybe say that she wasn't being completely sincere and just was telling them what they wanted to hear.


Actually that was the worst part because of what happened later.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

They're just going add Becky at the last minute into the title match making it a Triple Threat. It's stupid, but WWE feels that nepotism is more important than solid booking. Charlotte has no reason to be in this match, her involvement only brings the entire thing down. She this awkward third wheel in what's suppose to be a one on one grudge match. This company's obsession with heat compromises good decision making skills. First with Nia, now Charlotte. 

This is why fans have gotten tired of Charlotte. It doesn't help she's never gotten over nor was she ever the most popular on the roster, yet the way she's booked you'd think she was.


----------



## Mear (Aug 16, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Those reactions are just bad. I mean, this is wrestling, is it now a bad thing to have a heel in a match ? To have heels actually be hated and doing stuff that makes you hate them ? Should everyone on the roster be approved ? Because that would be one hell of a boring product


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I don't know how y'all didn't see this coming.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

RamPaige said:


> They're just going add Becky at the last minute into the title match making it a Triple Threat. It's stupid, but WWE feels that nepotism is more important than solid booking. Charlotte has no reason to be in this match, her involvement only brings the entire thing down. She this awkward third wheel in what's suppose to be a one on one grudge match. This company's obsession with heat compromises good decision making skills. First with Nia, now Charlotte.
> 
> This is why fans have gotten tired of Charlotte. It doesn't help she's never gotten over nor was she ever the most popular on the roster, yet the way she's booked you'd think she was.


Actually storyline wise she has a reason and it's the direction wwe have been building to for months.

Charlotte beat living shit out out of Rousey at survivor series, then Rousey stopped both her and Becky winning title at TLC then Becky entered and won rumble the other week last eliminating Charlotte even though Becky wasn't officially part of match.

So yeah since survivor series Charlotte has played a major role in the storyline


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Considering how the boring segments with Becky littered the entire episode of RAW I'm glad this happened. Now at least there is some heat to the match.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

One of the strangest and most poorly executed storylines I've ever seen. 

'The Authority' clear Becky, lift her suspension, and even apologise. Then ask her to do the same (which is fair enough considering she slapped them both), which should be the easiest decision to make, she dwells on it all night, finally apologises - only for Vince to just go and replace her with Charlotte.

An all-time low for creative imo. The whole show made zero sense. You even had Ronda and Becky pretty much on the same side at the end looking in disbelief at Charlotte. Why would Ronda care??

My God that was bad, and testament to the state of the writing team that they needed to go down the road of an Authority screwjob AGAIN to hype a match. 

All they needed to do was subscribe to the WWE Network with a free one month trial for new subscribers only, and watch the entire build up from the Rumble 98 to WM14 between Austin and HBK to see how you can build a big fight with not much else than a couple of stare downs and promos.

But anyway, the hype is dead. Becky's over cooking her character massively. After Mania we'll probably see the boos creep in as soon as she has to fight someone who isn't Ronda or Charlotte.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

toon126 said:


> Rumble 98 to WM14 between Austin and HBK to see how you can build a big fight with not much else than a couple of stare downs and promos.


Forgetting that Tyson joined DX, was outside enforcer for match then turned on DX helping Austin which was key component of storyline.

Also DX beat up Austin pretty much weekly in March 98. So the storyline was that Austin was the underdog with odds stacked against him from every angle going in


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*

No , the rumors of Charlotte vs Ronda at mania are more than a year old go back to a ESPN 2017 interview of Charlotte when she talk about her vs Ronda at mania that was the start of the rumors


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> No.
> 
> It's to get their chosen one in the first women's main event at Mania.
> 
> ...


Its not sure it will be triple threat yet. The Fastlane match between Becky and Charlotte gonna tell it. 

I think the main reason is cause they are not able to book long-term feuds so they are adding Charlotte to kill some time before the actual Rousey/Lynch feud.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Charlotte Flair, the John Cena or Roman Reigns of the women's division.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*

It's to keep rick happy. And fuck over asuka


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*

Its all about shoehorning Charlotte in. Lets not forget it was always meant to be Charlotte v Ronda this year, but then that pesky Becky Lynch went and got herself over for some reason...

Charlotte has to be involved in every single big womens match because she's the one WWE want reigning supreme.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

This thread... :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I'm skipping Wrestlemania if Charlotte is involved in any way in the main event. I'm not gonna watch another main event where WWE pushes their shitty chosen ones down our throats. It's been enough with Reigns and Lesnar main eventing every Wrestlemania for like 5 years.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



validreasoning said:


> Forgetting that Tyson joined DX, was outside enforcer for match then turned on DX helping Austin which was key component of storyline.
> 
> Also DX beat up Austin pretty much weekly in March 98. So the storyline was that Austin was the underdog with odds stacked against him from every angle going in


Aye yes taking Tyson out of the equation - Austin was always going to be the underdog going in anyway. No reason Ronda couldn't just beat down Becky and bang on her knee every couple of weeks or so too. 

But remember that Tyson wasn't on Raw often in the build up, so while a big part of the story for the actual match, not so much in the lead into it.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

While I'd much prefer a straight forward 1 on 1 match with Becky v Rousey which I think would be far more interesting. 

Asuka vs Charlotte being the better match for both Asuka and Smackdown too. 

The only thing that annoys me is how is added without doing anything of note to justify it kayfabe or otherwise. Finishing 2nd in the Rumble is that it? It's no different to Reigns or Cena getting those title matches just by showing up and asking for it. 

Of course Becky will get back into this and it will be a Triple Threat and she will probably win it too, but making this a triple threat dilutes it completely and that is a shame.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

They were set on having Charlotte in the ME and forcing her into it making it a 3-way would have had the fans pissed. So now they make it a three way by adding Becky in late. Problem solved in their minds. 

Also they want a manufactured "Yes! Movement" to back Becky here. So bloody obvious. I'm so tired of this company.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Shellyrocks said:


> The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte seriously fuck you Vince. And they wonder why talent are walking out of the company


Bro, they are trying to tell a story.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Soo many salty people in this thread. :lol Todays audience would go insane for the sh*t Vince did to Austin back in the day. It is part of the story, let it play out. 

Side note: When Vince made his announcement I giggled my balls out. :lmao


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

All these marks gettin' worked









Swerve :russo


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I'm just bored of Becky and Charlotte being in the same storyline together for over 6 months now. It was refreshing that for about 20 seconds it looked like we were finally going to have Becky v Rousey and no sign of Charlotte Flair.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

It may seem unfair, but I think it’s fitting, and good continuity, the story of Becky being in Charlotte’s shadow, and Charlotte stealing Becky’s thunder has been a running theme with those two for a long time. 

So now at Wrestlemania, Becky has a chance to vanquish two enemies at once, finally get out of Charlotte’s shadow by beating her in the main event of Wrestlemania and then defeating the undefeated Ronda Rousey and becoming Raw Women’s champion. They’re giving her a huge mountain to climb, and it’s gonna be so satisfying to watch her beat them both. 

(And becoming the third woman to win both Raw and Smackdown titles after Alexa and Charlotte)


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Reil said:


> bunch of people getting worked in this thread
> 
> WWE KNOWS that Charlotte is hated. They want *HEAT!!!!!!!* though, so adding her to the match as the undeserving one adds another layer to the match. Becky will get back in, and win at Wrestlemania.


Kayfabe wise she's not really undeserving since Becky inserted herself into the Royal Rumble when she wasn't scheduled, so arguable Charlotte can claim that she would have won the Rumble (maybe she did, I don't watch the weeklies).

But, anyway yes, it adds heat, that's good, it was always going to be a triple threat, otherwise Charlotte wouldn't have beaten the crap out of Ronda at SS, Ronda wouldn't have pushed both Becky and Charlotte of the Ladder at TLC etc. 
It's a good buildup, better that any other WrestleMania by far.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



peowulf said:


> Kayfabe wise she's not really undeserving since Becky inserted herself into the Royal Rumble when she wasn't scheduled, so arguable Charlotte can claim that she would have won the Rumble (maybe she did, I don't watch the weeklies).
> 
> But, anyway yes, it adds heat, that's good, it was always going to be a triple threat, otherwise Charlotte wouldn't have beaten the crap out of Ronda at SS, Ronda wouldn't have pushed both Becky and Charlotte of the Ladder at TLC etc.
> It's a good buildup, better that any other WrestleMania by far.


The only thing i don't like is that Becky apologized for nothing.

Because it made her look like a good "dog"....

She should have said "fuck you" or "suck it" to HHH and Steph then Vince comes out and suspend her.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> I said this in another thread a while ago but with how Ronda gets all suicidal about losing, it wouldn't surprise me if she only agreed to come to WWE if she was guaranteed to never lose. Maybe they had no choice but to make this a triple threat match all along?


Yup, because Ronda is going to commit suicide over losing in a scripted sports entertainment show....come on now.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

This was fucking amazing and made Charlotte an even better heel which I didn't think was possible.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Funnily enough, I was the under the impression that the idea of a corporate heel Roman Reigns was championed by so many people. Since Charlotte _is_ Roman Reigns (I guess ), I’d say that a lot of you are getting what you’ve been asking for.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



The True Believer said:


> Funnily enough, I was the under the impression that the idea of a corporate heel Roman Reigns was championed by so many people. Since Charlotte _is_ Roman Reigns (I guess ), I’d say that a lot of you are getting what you’ve been asking for.




If Charlotte was Roman Reigns they’d be clamouring for her to be in the Becky role for this. But they haven’t. They’re setting this all up for Becky to be the one who’ll emerge victorious and be the hero standing tall at the end of it


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Shellyrocks said:


> The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte seriously fuck you Vince. And they wonder why talent are walking out of the company


I thought it was great. Vince did us all a favor.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Doesn't matter the match will suck because WWE is the biggest joke in the entertainment industry. At this point they are almost right on scale with Disney and there SJW bullshit that will ruin the Marvel Cinematic Universe. 

Fucking uncreative assholes


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



The True Believer said:


> Funnily enough, I was the under the impression that the idea of a corporate heel Roman Reigns was championed by so many people. Since Charlotte _is_ Roman Reigns (I guess ), I’d say that a lot of you are getting what you’ve been asking for.


People have been asking for the ugly ****** to be kept as far away from the storyline.


----------



## lorex (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

This move by Vince serves multiple purposes. It takes the heat off Ronda who at this point in her WWE career does not respond well to negative fan jeering and places it on Charlotte who is a pro and can take the heat as a heel. Ronda can still be the tough girl without alienating the fans and Becky is the fans darling. This swerve does not mean Becky will not be in the mania final. I would expect that between now and mania there will be another swerve that will get Becky into the mania main event. Now the composition of that match will probable be a triple threat match. The reason for that will probably be that Ronda will be taking some time away to start a family and Charlotte and Becky will have white hot heat between them to carry into the summer.﻿


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



lorex said:


> This move by Vince serves multiple purposes. It takes the heat off Ronda who at this point in her WWE career does not respond well to negative fan jeering and places it on Charlotte who is a pro and can take the heat as a heel. Ronda can still be the tough girl without alienating the fans and Becky is the fans darling. This swerve does not mean Becky will not be in the mania final. I would expect that between now and mania there will be another swerve that will get Becky into the mania main event. Now the composition of that match will probable be a triple threat match. The reason for that will probably be that Ronda will be taking some time away to start a family and Charlotte and Becky will have white hot heat between them to carry into the summer.﻿


A Ronda 1 on 1 match also has the possibility of being a stinker. Making it a triple threat and adding a top womens worker (Charlotte and Asuka are 1a and 1b) they can basically ensure it'll at least be an entertaining match. Adding Charlotte was inevitable and they did it in the perfect way. They presented Charlotte as the entitled heel which she CRUSHES. Let her play this role WWE. She is the best heel in the womens division by a mile if you let her run.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

In regards to the "you're all being worked comments" I remember when after the Sasha vs. Charlotte and Bayley vs. Alexa feuds, WWE defenders were saying the same thing. "Your all being worked and cannot see it, this is a longer storyline for them, they'll get development and redemption later, Sasha will obviously turn heel, blah blah blah blah."

Well 2+ years later, NONE of that has happened and their booking/momentum has still not recovered. So those WWE defenders, gave them way too much credit there as well. WWE had NO longer term plans/development in mind for them it turned out.

Also some fans insisting that Asuka 'being freed from her streak' by losing it to Charlotte was supposed to be the best thing for her so she can go on to do better things...like lose to Carmella on PPVs and looking like an idiot for the whole feud and tag-teaming with Naomi/doing Jack all for months. And Asuka is only now getting her mojo back (I'm sure that she was quite grateful to Becky for putting her over so strong). And yet she doesn't even have a set storyline/opponent going into Mania now that feels worthy of her

So people can be forgiven for being skeptical here because, past track record and all that.

Also undercutting Becky's badassery, a huge part of her appeal for many, doesn't help. Having her actually apologize/cow tow, sincere or not, was freaking stupid, Austin wouldn't have done it, babyface Rock neither, nor Cena, nor Roman, nor Taker, Eddie would have mocked you for even thinking that he would, etc.

Also having her just throw the microphone down in the end didn't work either, at least have her punch someone after that or something.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I just wish they had gone about putting Charlotte in the match a different way. It was so dry.


----------



## lorex (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*

This move by Vince certainly protects Ronda from the negative fan reactions as all the heat will now be on Charlotte who can thrive as a heel. Becky will still be in the match. There will be some kind of swerve that will get her into the match the same way Charlotte got into the match.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



validreasoning said:


> Actually storyline wise she has a reason and it's the direction wwe have been building to for months.
> 
> Charlotte beat living shit out out of Rousey at survivor series, then Rousey stopped both her and Becky winning title at TLC then Becky entered and won rumble the other week last eliminating Charlotte even though Becky wasn't officially part of match.
> 
> So yeah since survivor series Charlotte has played a major role in the storyline


Ric Flair in drag wasn't even supposed to be in the TLC match. The feud should have ended at Evolution as Becky vs. Ronda would keep happening without Charles. They could have accomplished Ronda pushing Becky off the ladder. Followed by Becky winning the Rumble. Charles hasn't played an 'integral role', they've convoluted the story to add her in. Just put her in the fucking men's rumble next year, have her hulk up and beat Brock Lesnar to get her stupid fucking moment. Just leave the thing out of a good storyline that would have been great without her.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

10 years later we get another Ms. Wrestlemania moment


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

*This is a damn shame, and I say that as a Charlotte fan. She had no need to be in this match because it would've been a huge 1 v 1 to main event Mania. Vince is blatantly telling the crowd that they're cheering for the "wrong" person instead of just letting Becky take off on her own.*


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I liked the segment last night because it showed how ruthless and cunning Charlotte is willing to be to get what she wants. She’s the perfect heel. That feeling of injustice at her swooping in and stealing Becky’s moment, is gonna make the conclusion to the WM even better when she fails to win and Becky manages to overthrow her and Ronda 

They’ll also have a lot of great moments for the video package to build it up too. So you can argue that it’s unfair, but in terms of storyline, i think it’s gonna be great.


----------



## MidnightToker420 (Jan 24, 2019)

Exactly, I foresee Becky tormenting Charlotte every Tuesday until mania.



Dibil13 said:


> It's to give Becky something to do for the next two months.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*

It’ll be really interesting to see how the crowd respond to Ronda from here on out. 

My guess is that she’ll still be booed, but the boos won’t be as heavy. A lot of the crowd booing will transfer to Charlotte

Also for anyone who isn’t aware, there’s a rumoured match at Fastlane between Becky and Charlotte. I’m guessing that’s the match that gets Becky back into Wrestlemania


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*

There's only one word to explain this all:

Nepotism

Any other explanation is just delusional.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*

Charlotte vs Ronda was always the plan and then Becky's rise complicated it.

Ronda comes off like the weakest link. They need to give her a much needed edge.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Himiko said:


> I liked the segment last night because it showed how ruthless and cunning Charlotte is willing to be to get what she wants. She’s the perfect heel. That feeling of injustice at her swooping in and stealing Becky’s moment, is gonna make the conclusion to the WM even better when she fails to win and Becky manages to overthrow her and Ronda
> 
> They’ll also have a lot of great moments for the video package to build it up too. So you can argue that it’s unfair, but in terms of storyline, i think it’s gonna be great.



It's not unfair, it's just plain stupid. There is no reason for this to be a triple threat, and what's worse is the way they've done it is drunk kindergarten booking.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*



Lyynch said:


> There's only one word to explain this all:
> 
> Nepotism
> 
> Any other explanation is just delusional.




Bit of a facile statement to make. But I won’t bother arguing with you, you seem determined to dismiss the whole thing just because you’re not a fan of it ,so have at it


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*



Himiko said:


> Bit of a facile statement to make. But I won’t bother arguing with you, you seem determined to dismiss the whole thing just because you’re not a fan of it ,so have at it


The build should have been uphill from here, not downhill. No, I'm not a fan of convoluted garbage. I wanted to see two women who had the most organic, natural story to tell than shoehorning Charles, shoehorning the McMahons and shoehorning the Women's Revolution.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



toon126 said:


> It's not unfair, it's just plain stupid. There is no reason for this to be a triple threat, and what's worse is the way they've done it is drunk kindergarten booking.




I agree the way they’ve done it is questionable. And you may argue that it’s stupid, but their reasons for doing it are -

1) they want 2 full timers in the first ever women’s main event going forward, and 
2) they think adding Charlotte to the match will increase the quality of the match. 

And I happen to agree. This way, it won’t just be a simple one on one match, it’ll be no DQ per triple threat rules, and it’ll also have the added benefit of Charlotte’s epic spots that she pulls out for big matches. Plus it will also feel more intense since this is not only a build up of Ronda and Becky since before Survivor Series, you also have Charlotte and Ronda’s build up from Survivor Series, and the accumulation of Becky and Charlotte’s long feud


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Suppose it stayed a one on one with Becky vs Ronda. Ronda is probably leaving after WM, which means last match before she leaves is vs Becky. She wouldnt want to go out with a loss. Also, had this stayed 1v1, Ronda would have turned heel sooner or later. So a heel Ronda, getting beat at Mania and leaving after that.. I highly doubt she would have agreed to it. 

Besides, WM is still 60 days ahead and tbh Becky vs Ronda is already done in terms of content. Adding Charlotte to the mix keeps it fresh. Not to mention, Charlotte is better than both Becky and Ronda combined in the ring and her addition to the match and build will only make it better. With Becky, Charlotte, Ronda and McMahons.. alot of possibilities to keep it entertaining and fresh for the next 60 days.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*



Lyynch said:


> The build should have been uphill from here, not downhill. No, I'm not a fan of convoluted garbage. I wanted to see two women who had the most organic, natural story to tell than shoehorning Charles, shoehorning the McMahons and shoehorning the Women's Revolution.




Fair enough that you feel that way, you have every right to. But to put it down to just “nepotism” is kinda elementary


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I told you guys. It was fun while it lasted. I can't wait until this is over.

I mean I knew Charlotte was gonna get shoehorned, but the way they did it is the typical nonsensical, convoluted bullshit.

I expect Becky to walk out as champion but this story sucks now and it won't be as fun or magical as it could be.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Honestly, the big match was already running out of steam once they included the McMahons. Charlotte's inclusion actually extended the interest (or rather, anger) for a little while longer.

I honestly think the less time they have for a match build, the better. At least these days. This company just doesn't know how to do long builds.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

They fight and bite....and bark!
Fight, fight, fight. Woof, woof, woof.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*



Himiko said:


> Fair enough that you feel that way, you have every right to. But to put it down to just “nepotism” is kinda elementary


It's not just one isolated thing that makes me say nepotism. It's been her whole career. Does she deserve championships? Yeah. Big Mania moments? Sure. But all the bullshit like her 16 PPV win streak that saw Sasha lose back-to-back PPVs including in her own hometown, beating Asuka's streak by making her tap at Mania, winning against Champs in 1on1 PPV matches (Natalya, Becky), etc. That's all the product of nepotism. This is no different. She isn't wanted in the match by the vast majority of the WWE universe. Asuka is a better wrestler and is more over AND has more charisma. She just feuded with Becky. You don't see her being added to the match. There is no reason to add her in and if she wasn't Ric's daughter she wouldn't be in the match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I still think it is going to be a Triple Threat.


----------



## jack121 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I have a theory that WWE are fully just playing with us. I believe that we will get Becky vs Ronda at WrestleMania WITHOUT Charlotte being included in the match in any way shape or form. What the creative team are demonstrating right now is that they know EXACTLY what the fans want. They know that the fans don't want Charlotte in the match which is exactly why they had Vince include her in a heel move. They also must know that there's a lot of speculation that she will be included in a triple threat. 

Let's not forget that we're still a couple of months away from WrestleMania, there's plenty of time for this story to play out. It's the story of the ultimate fan favourite (Becky Lynch) being usurped by the companies golden girl (Charlotte) only for the fan favourite to take out the golden the girl and get her match back which is what the fans want. 

There' plenty of way to go about this, but I think the best way would be Becky attacks Charlotte, injuring her and making her unable to compete and then...I dunno something happens. Maybe even Becky will earn her spot back and Charlotte will be offered a match with Asuka instead for Smackdown womens championship. 

Let's not forget Asuka by the way, they need to give her a big match at WrestleMania and what bigger match is there than vs Charlotte? There's really nobody else on the Smackdown women's roster capable of putting on an excellent match the way Charlotte can. Unless they call up someone from NXT, Charlotte is the only woman on Smackdown worthy of facing Asuka. Also think about how great a story it would be if Asuka wins. A year after losing her legendary undefeated streak on the grandest stage of them all, she defeats the woman who took it from her and goes on to be the unstoppable beast she was in NXT. 

Or maybe I'm just being way too optimistic


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Asuka isn't facing Charlotte at Wrestlemania, nor do they want Asuka beating Charlotte at Wrestlemania. Asuka will get a distant B match with a bunch of women or some out of left field pick and that is that. They don't care.

They're putting all their eggs into the main event women's match and we are getting the match people expect. Don't forget that Becky and Charlotte are friends, I wouldn't be surprised if Becky is encouraging Charlotte's inclusion backstage as Charlotte played a big part in building Becky up. It's all us marking off who are thinking that it's been some sort of competition between them to knock the other out of the main event.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Becky will probably win, but will pin Flair instead of Ronda thereby making it pretty dumb in my opinion.


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Asuka could get the ladder match this year. And they might incorporate both brands if they really want to spice it up.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Wait. This crap was supposed to be main event??? I don't care whether Becky, Ronda or Charlotte is in that match but, no wonder WWE doesn't respect any of their fans. None of them are combining wrestling ability with star power or story telling.

Becky was meant to be a heel and since the fans were cheering ( a heel is supposed to get booed, which means her acting as a heel must have sucked), her matches aren't even 5 stars.

Charlotte, the female Cena, she is always in the title picture for no apparent reason except being Rick Flair's daughter. Sure, she knows how to wrestle but, she has zero charisma to fill in for what should be the biggest PPV of WWE or at least what it used to be.

Ronda Rousey... We all know the only reason she is maint eventing is because she was in the UFC and Vince is probably getting butt fucked by Dana White.

Ofc, people are going to call me a sexist for whatever reason they come up with but, those are only facts that you just refuses to look at.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

This is worst than 2000 since the Mcmahons were still fresh back then, not to mention that them being involved made sense 

WHO THE FUCK WANTS THEM TO FEUD NOW


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Broken Bone said:


> Wait. This crap was supposed to be main event??? I don't care whether Becky, Ronda or Charlotte is in that match but, no wonder WWE doesn't respect any of their fans. None of them are combining wrestling ability with star power or story telling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[emoji2357]

And the award for the most idiotic post goes to.... [emoji471]


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Even Charlotte marks have to admit that her booking is obnoxious.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Himiko said:


> [emoji2357]
> 
> And the award for the most idiotic post goes to.... [emoji471]


Sorry but, fanboy who drools over females or males in the wrestling business are the idiotic ones. Take back your award and shove it where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

The reactions from the IWC is beautiful. 

Hopefully it translates to the mainstream audience and Charlotte gets the massive heat this deserves. This is greatttttt storytelling


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

19 pages.

Still nobody understands Charlotte was wrestling Ronda at Wrestlemania from the get go. Becky is the one they are shoehorning into the match. For the last time, Becky fighting Ronda at SS, she was NEVER going to beat her up like Charlotte did to Ronda. Never in a million years. It was meant to be a one and done, with Becky losing.

Funny how the WWE has no problem with Asuka wiping the floor with Becky. Neither do the fans. Yet now Becky is all tough and can take on Ronda. Yes, by all means avoid the person that stripped your title away. Lord forbid you would want a rematch. No... run away...run away.... All the proof right there that she is being shoehorned in the Ronda story. WWE had no confidence she could work a feud with Asuka. Forced her into the Ronda mix. Meanwhile Charlotte will drive the story, like she always has. The McMahons and Triple H added to pick up the slack. The more major skilled players the merrier. Need to compensate for Ronda and Becky.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Zappers said:


> 19 pages.
> 
> Still nobody understands Charlotte was wrestling Ronda at Wrestlemania from the get go. Becky is the one they are shoehorning into the match. For the last time, Becky fighting Ronda at SS, she was NEVER going to beat her up like Charlotte did to Ronda. Never in a million years. It was meant to be a one and done, with Becky losing.


Exactly. All of what we are seeing now...this was all done FOR Becky, not to spite her. People who are saying that this was Becky's match would like to forget that Survivor Series was supposed to be her match. In fact, Nia's punch ended up being a lucky break for Becky.


----------



## Dove* (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Becky is going to destroy Flairs birthday celebration in two weeks. In that segment i think everything is gonna be clear what path do they choose. Right now they are teasing us. And i still think they don't have the last decision. But triple threat match is the most possible choice right now.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Zappers said:


> 19 pages.
> 
> Still nobody understands Charlotte was wrestling Ronda at Wrestlemania from the get go. Becky is the one they are shoehorning into the match. For the last time, Becky fighting Ronda at SS, she was NEVER going to beat her up like Charlotte did to Ronda. Never in a million years. It was meant to be a one and done, with Becky losing.
> 
> Funny how the WWE has no problem with Asuka wiping the floor with Becky. Neither do the fans. Yet now Becky is all tough and can take on Ronda. Yes, by all means avoid the person that stripped your title away. Lord forbid you would want a rematch. No... run away...run away.... All the proof right there that she is being shoehorned in the Ronda story. WWE had no confidence she could work a feud with Asuka. Forced her into the Ronda mix. Meanwhile Charlotte will drive the story, like she always has. The McMahons and Triple H added to pick up the slack. The more major skilled players the merrier. Need to compensate for Ronda and Becky.


well not in kayfabe, no. none of that matters. She beat charlotte a few times, never got to wrestle rousey, and won the rumble. Charlotte hasn't won a big match in a while and got inserted into a match without having to win anything. Obviously in kayfabe, she's the one who feel shoe horned in. 

I am FOR this angle. I think it's fantastic. And i'm a #1 becky fan


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

How is Becky the one "shoehorned" in? She caught absolute fire, and turned the division upside down. She's the reason there's even a womans main event, otherwise Rousey would be wrestling the 4th match into the card. Charlotte has gotten opportunity after opportunity, PPV after PPV, big moment after big moment, and Becky is the one shoehorned in?

The fuck out of here with that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Holy crap, is this somehow going to end up in a McMahon in every corner match again?


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Hawkke said:


> Holy crap, is this somehow going to end up in a McMahon in every corner match again?


Remember the Invasion angle and how it became more and more bizarre McMahon drama?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Hawkke said:


> Holy crap, is this somehow going to end up in a McMahon in every corner match again?


Well, they did fire all the GM's and promised to start giving the fans what they want. So obviously the fans want more McMahon's sticking their faces in the biggest story lines. Right? 


RIGHT??????


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

*Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*

I know we have all presumed the match would be a triple threat match but the early announcement of Charlotte makes me now believe it is less likely and it will change back to Becky vs Ronda 1 on 1. I would have thought if Charlotte was gonna be in match they would announce it nearer the time. I wonder if at ric flairs birthday, Becky attacks ric and ruins the party and Charlotte demands Becky match at fastlane and they fight to decide who faces Ronda. I guess it could be a match and if Becky wins she back in and it a triple threat. Either way they have cocked the storyline up and over complicated it but i find it hard to believe they have seen the poll on their website from a week ago of if Charlotte should replace Becky, which was 82% no, and just ignored it. 


I still think wrestlemania would be better Becky vs Ronda, Charlotte vs asuka 2. So my preference would be Becky beats Charlotte at fastlane and then asuka attacks after match, saying she feels disrespected that everyone is ignoring her and she wants revenge against charlotte


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

typical NEPOTISM

smh


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



RCSheppy said:


> How is Becky the one "shoehorned" in? She caught absolute fire, and turned the division upside down. She's the reason there's even a womans main event, otherwise Rousey would be wrestling the 4th match into the card. Charlotte has gotten opportunity after opportunity, PPV after PPV, big moment after big moment, and Becky is the one shoehorned in?
> 
> The fuck out of here with that.




There have been rumours of Charlotte and Rousey main eventing Wrestlemania months before Becky took off and became the biggest star they have. 

They don’t mean it in a bad way, but they’re basically pointing out that because Charlotte and Rousey has always been the original plan, in real life Becky was the one added in (due to her soaring popularity) not Charlotte like it is in kayfabe


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

It's already reached 46k dislikes in 12 hours, which is the most it's been in years and is on course to break the dislike record for WWE videos. Vince out of touch with what the people want.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*

We all thought the story would be “how will Charlotte insert herself into the match” when the actual story now is “how will Becky reinsert herself back into the match”


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

So Vince got his desired reaction and then some?

I thought it was an excellent work and even I hit dislike. It worked beautifully.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

Just went and hit "dislike," something I've never done before. 

Fuck this company and their total inability to listen to the audience. We all knew the McMahon family mea culpa in December was bullshit, but often it feels like they're antagonizing their audience on purpose. 

Braun Strowman and Elias, two men who were super-over before being turned time and again for no reason, should already be locked into prominent stories going into WrestleMania. Instead, Strowman is dicking around with Kurt Angle and Elias is beating the shit out of luchadores. Fucking fuck this company. Fuck.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

He's not out of touch (on that particular thing) since it's exactly what he wanted


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

These reactions are why they're doing it. They're obsessed with HEAT. HEAT! HEAT! :vince5

I just don't even give a shit about this angle anymore. Everyone knew Charlotte was coming, but the McMahons and this stupid injury really made me lose interest.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

People are getting worked. Just stop watching and cancel your network subs.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

Charlotte is officially more Hated Than Roman

Makes sense as Roman at least had some CHARISMA as a silent badass and some cool moves 

I honestly would prefer Roman comes back and Main events in a triple threat against Seth and Brock than this BS


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

Monday Night HEAT


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

HAHAHA I LOVE ITTTTT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*

They're not gonna change it. 

That said, Becky attacking Ric Flair would be unbelievably stupid. Becky is a babyface, and Ric is popular, Charlotte is not. Ric has done nothing to Becky. If anything, Charlotte should turn on Ric.

This is my idea to save this angle. Charlotte ruins Rics party and tells him that she's surpassed him because she's going to do something he never did, main event WrestleMania. Have her say that having the Flair name has forced tons of unwarranted criticism and accusations against her, like the fact that she was picked to be in the main event because she's a Flair. She should say "They didn't pick me because I carry a name that hasn't been relevant in 20 years, they picked me because I'm the god damn BEST. I've carried this division since I got here, and Becky Lynch has been riding my coattails and trying to make her name off of me for years." Then have her abandon the Flair name and go by just "Charlotte" again, maybe even go as far as to say that Vince is a better father figure than you ever were. Ric is crying, Charlotte punches Ric in the face, the boos are reigning down like Roman Reigns in the 2015 Royal Rumble. She's putting the boots to Ric, out comes Becky to make the save for Ric, she brawls with Charlotte, they have a massive pull apart, fans are going nuts for Becky. Ric goes backstage, he begs Hunter for Becky to be in this match. Hunter doesn't want to turn down his idol, but it's Vinces call. Hunter goes to Vince, Vince says if Becky wins, she's in the main event, but if she loses to Charlotte, she's FIRED. 

Get to the match. Now you can have Becky win, which everyone wants, with Charlotte facing Asuka. That'd be the ideal scenario, but they won't do it. So what they can do is have Becky win, but Charlotte has some kind of an out. Her foot was under the rope and the ref didn't see it. Something that makes Becky the victor but Charlotte didn't "lose" on review, so she's still in. Afterwards, Ric gets in the ring, grabs the mic and says to Becky "Go kick my bastard daughters ass at WrestleMania!" Fans erupt in Yes chants, show goes off the air, you got your 3 way, but now you have a hot angle as opposed to just Charlotte being in the match because she's in the match. Are they gonna take it that far? No, but they should.

IDK. Maybe nobody likes this.  Personal grudges always sell better than straight matches.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

getting worked up over womens wrestling :heston


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're not gonna change it.
> 
> That said, Becky attacking Ric Flair would be unbelievably stupid. Becky is a babyface, and Ric is popular, Charlotte is not. If anything, Charlotte should turn on Ric.
> 
> ...


Miles better then most wwe booking


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

She has better mic skills than both of them combined. Better ring skills than both of them combined. She draws genuine heat which is something most heels today fail at. And she actually has the look/presence of a star. Where Becky just looks like an edgy teenager trying to put on a tough act.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

Did my part and down voted.




ClintDagger said:


> Just stop watching



Will be taking a break for sure after last night, at least from watching RAW


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

People aren't getting worked, unless their desired outcome is to trick people into thinking it's a triple threat and it will end up being Becky vs. Ronda. That's what people want. Not a triple threat. No one wants Charles to be included in any way. Just give her the Miss Wrestlemania battle royal win.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*

More likely to see HHH/Steph vs. Ric Flair/Charlotte at Wrestlemania than them going through with the triple threat.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*

The story is when will Vince finally die and stop shoving his favorites down fans' throats.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*

Stop it. It's happening. And they aren't doing Asuka v Charlotte 2 because they don't want Charlotte losing to Asuka at Mania. And having Asuka lose to her again is also pointless. So they aren't doing it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're not gonna change it.
> 
> That said, Becky attacking Ric Flair would be unbelievably stupid. Becky is a babyface, and Ric is popular, Charlotte is not. Ric has done nothing to Becky. If anything, Charlotte should turn on Ric.
> 
> ...


Beautiful booking there so it won't happen. We may get lucky with Charlotte being the one to ruin Rics birthday tho. Her completely shitty on him on the mic again would help push this mega heel she has become. She is going to get nuclear Roman-esque type heat until at minimum Mania. May as well capitalize on it..


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

it's not "getting worked" if your venom is directed to the real world company. People hating Ciampa as a character for example, and going "THAT BALD MOTHER*****R, he needs to get his fucking ass kicked." THAT'S "getting worked" because you're invested in the story and having an emotional response to the character.

But going "I hate this storyline, it's contrived bullcrap and the company is screwing things up," that's NOT "getting worked." You're not invested in the story itself or it's characters, you just hate the real life company and how it does things and if anything it HURTS the story because it draws your attention away from said story.

That's the distinction. People are invested in the Gargano/Ciampa/Black stuff in NXT as a story and as characters. Or they love Kairi Sane for her character, etc. This is good.

People are turning on the current storyline on the MR because it's not the storyline that they're interested in and they feel like WWE is screwings things up again and messing with a good thing, that's hurting everyone involved because WWE itself is the target.

It's an important distinction that some people seem to not get.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

Let the garbage threads begin :lol


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She has better mic skills than both of them combined. Better ring skills than both of them combined. She draws genuine heat which is something most heels today fail at. And she actually has the look/presence of a star. Where Becky just looks like an edgy teenager trying to put on a tough act.


:heston

Better mic skills.. Nah

She does not get genuine heat. She is definitely better as a heel that face. Only been getting real good heat lately because she has always been involved in Becky's matches / future plans.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

YAS QUEEN as some Becky fans would say.


----------



## Surfboard (Feb 6, 2019)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

For a guy who is "out of touch", Vince is still pretty good at this.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



taker1986 said:


> It's already reached 46k dislikes in 12 hours, which is the most it's been in years and is on course to break the dislike record for WWE videos. Vince out of touch with what the people want.


It's at 47K now and growing. I disliked it as well.

I had a massive headache last night, so I didn't watch, but this pretty much ended my interest as well. Maybe this is a work to gain more interest, but I've had it with the endless trolling. 

Worst case scenario, they add Becky back to the match via some stipulation match so Ronda doesn't have to eat the pin (ala Brock Lensar) and Ronda goes back to part time with no title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*



Roy Mustang said:


> Miles better then most wwe booking


Well, there was thought put into it, so yeah. Not much, though, honestly, it just kinda came to me. See, this stuff is actually easy. I don't get this whole "it's hard writing WWE tv". It's not. You just gotta know who the characters are. That's the problem. I never blame the writers, because at the end of the day, it's just this fucking madman. We have no idea what they actually come up with because the madman and his buck toothed minion just go "ARRRHHHHH I DON'T WANNA" and then they re-arrange everything in a way that makes no sense. Meanwhile the NXT writers are doing just fine. I'm sure they come from the same places, I don't think their hiring practices differ from NXT to the main roster.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

Finally a real WOMAN will be involved in the match. :mark


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*

Charlotte's in the match, regardless of how the audience reacts, I'm sure of it. They've been committed to getting Charlotte into all of these "historic moments" on the main roster since she came up, and that ain't changing now.

And it's almost assured (because they'd be insane if they didn't do this) that Becky gets herself back into the match somehow. The only question is, how she does it?

And yes, them making such a big deal of Ric Flair's birthday celebration seems like an obvious set up for Becky to pull something. Now whether that alone will get her what she wants, or she'll keep wreaking havoc/causing mayhem after that, we'll see.

Charlotte vs. Becky has been advertised for Fastlane, so it's not an unreasonable guess to say that the match ends up being "if Becky wins, she's back in the Mania match."


Really this whole mess just further reminds me of just how hilarious superior the writing in NXT is as compared to the MR.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

The salt on here will be worth it. 

Just like if Nia and Tamina win the tag belts on Sunday.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

They'd be screwing themselves over big time if they did that.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

She will. This is like WWE testing the fans once more.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



Mugging of Cena said:


> Finally a real WOMAN will be involved in the match. :mark


:chlol don't get too drunk before you go home with 'real women'


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*










Allá hasta donde alcanza la vista, all over Wrestling Forum, with each new post.

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

Nah, why should 7-time... yes.. 7-time!! womens champ have this year a glory moment at wrestlemania?

Wrestlemania 32 - Wins inaugural Women's Championship at wrestlemania.
Wrestlemania 33 - Part of fatal fourway where Bayley retains the title.
Wrestlemania 34 - Defends the Smackdown Women's title against Asuka.

So yeah, i rather not see her in program with Becky & Ronda.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



Surfboard said:


> For a guy who is "out of touch", Vince is still pretty good at this.


Not really, a common mistake that some people make is confusing "hating the story in-kayfabe" and "hating the company itself."

By this logic, nothing that Vince ever does can be a mistake because "people hate it, so it's good." I mean the ratings have been tanking for years and fans are leaving in droves, but this is totally Vince's master plan of "working the audience" too, working them right out of watching his product.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



RCSheppy said:


> How is Becky the one "shoehorned" in? She caught absolute fire, and turned the division upside down. She's the reason there's even a womans main event, otherwise Rousey would be wrestling the 4th match into the card. Charlotte has gotten opportunity after opportunity, PPV after PPV, big moment after big moment, and Becky is the one shoehorned in?
> 
> The fuck out of here with that.


I ask you this. Why hasn't Becky even mention getting schooled by Asuka ... clean? Where's the drive to want to get her title back? 

The Becky/Ronda match, they don't even mention the title. It's a grudge match. But what's even more odd. There's no grudge. It's fake toughness and fake outrage over Ronda. Becky is acting as if she did what Charlotte did to Ronda at Survivor Series. Not only did not wrestle Ronda, she wasn't going to do what Charlotte did to Ronda. That's just the hard cold truth. That's why Becky is being shoehorned into this entire mix. WWE writing got caught in a bad storyline , because Becky got hurt. If Becky didn't get hurt, she would have wrestled Ronda at SS and lost. End of story.


Besides all of this is moot. At WM, Ronda's lackey's from NXT are gonna show up and ruin the whole match anyways. Setting up the obvious 4 on 4 match.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

If they did do that, it'd just prove that every single thing that WWE critics have bashed them for, was completely correct. So this logic of "you're being too hard on them" would, die, right then and there.

It'd be like if they'd NOT let Daniel Bryan win in the end at WM 30, yeah it'd have been a "swerve." But it'd have done FAR more harm than good.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*



zrc said:


> The salt on here will be worth it.
> 
> Just like if Nia and Tamina win the tag belts on Sunday.


OMG if that happens this place will explode!! I can see the threads now and they are glorious!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*

Jesus, I just read the comments. WHY ARE PEOPLE GETTING SO WORKED BY THIS????????????????


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

Why are we pretending that Charlotte is in any way above average attractive?
Have you seen her leaks?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*

" If he didn’t make us the main event of #SurvivorSeries he’s sure as hell not making us the main event of #WrestleMania. "

Damn Ronda :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

It wouldn't surprise me if Charlotte won. This company loves shitting on their fans.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

Naw... its definitely Becky’s time. While i agree that Charlotte is overall a better wrestler than Becky in most aspects, you cant ignore the fan response. Fan reaction pretty much outweighs all other properties.

I am glad that Charlottd was added to the match though


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

From what I've seen the brock/Cena brawl got 65k dislikes in 2012, I'm sure that's the current record, this is on course to break that within 24 hours.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I mean they've been telling you this for awhile now, not sure why people are kinda fake outraged by it now


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Awe. Becky/Ronda working together. 


What a mess this whole story is.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Oh and Becky def kicking Rick's ass at that birthday celebration :maury


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*

#WomensEvolution

:lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

and yet THE RATINGS GEEKS pretend no one cares about the women :lmao


As simply a fan of women wrestling, not Becky, not Charlotte, but as someone who enjoys seeing the women given good opportunities and good characters while they have immensely talented, and they can get so many people invested...hate or love...just puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



taker1986 said:


> It's already reached 46k dislikes in 12 hours, which is the most it's been in years and is on course to break the dislike record for WWE videos. Vince out of touch with what the people want.


46k plus dislikes.

I would assume these are the same people that missed the Charlotte vs Ronda at Wrestlemania memo from about a year ago.


----------



## OwnChain5 (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*

Main event of WM confirmed.

Vintage WWE.


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

Heels should never win in the main event at WM.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

I think Charlotte will be added just so she can eat the pin if anything just cos Ronda Lesner can stay strong...


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



Mugging of Cena said:


> Finally a real WOMAN will be involved in the match. :mark


Can being 59% plastic be a real woman?


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Shellyrocks said:


> The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte seriously fuck you Vince. And they wonder why talent are walking out of the company


Are you people this stupid? You don't know it's a story and that Becky will be at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*

i'm loving all this.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*



bradatar said:


> Jesus, I just read the comments. WHY ARE PEOPLE GETTING SO WORKED BY THIS????????????????


Fuck it, let them. It's fun.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



ClintDagger said:


> People are getting worked. Just stop watching and cancel your network subs.


Its shit like this why the ratings are in the toilet. Its x-pac heat, not heel heat.

And go away heat is the worst thing you can get for what was the most anticipated main event for WM, now most fans have lost interest.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*

Honestly now that Charlotte is involved, I won’t be tuning into this road to WM. I have lost all interest and will only tune in when the actual WM event comes around. Roused posting on Twitter is not going to hype anything and I have no interest in seeing Charlotte get her comeuppance. Her being destroyed by Becky at the end doesn’t change anything. 

You people claim that we are being worked by Vince and Charlotte but the real work is WWE doing whatever they want and having idiotic fans continue to give these people the reactions they are looking for. A real statement would be complete silence and not a loud heel reaction. But that’s asking too much from a casual.

This is beyond the level of being “worked”. This is just plain orchestrated disappointment and Favoritism more than anything. But as CM Punk said, the wheel will continue to turn.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Christ.

They just told you Becky is winning the wrestlemania main event, and people moan.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*



bradatar said:


> Jesus, I just read the comments. WHY ARE PEOPLE GETTING SO WORKED BY THIS????????????????


What do you mean?

No one actually believes Becky won't be added back to the match making it a triple threat. That's going to happen no matter what.

People are upset that it's not Ronda vs Becky one on one.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Honestly now that Charlotte is involved, I won’t be tuning into this road to WM. I have lost all interest and will only tune in when the actual WM event comes around. Roused posting on Twitter is not going to hype anything and I have no interest in seeing Charlotte get her comeuppance. Her being destroyed by Becky at the end doesn’t change anything.
> 
> You people claim that we are being worked by Vince and Charlotte but the real work is WWE doing whatever they want and having idiotic fans continue to give these people the reactions they are looking for. A real statement would be complete silence and not a loud heel reaction. But that’s asking too much from a casual.
> 
> This is beyond the level of being “worked”. This is just plain orchestrated disappointment and Favoritism more than anything. But as CM Punk said, the wheel will continue to turn.



It will be Lynch vs Flair at FastLane for Becky's chance to go to WM. All of this is just to build up the hype for the main event of WM. Why are you upset that Flair was the original plan? Becky wasn't. She got super over and is now getting a main event spot on the card of WrestleMania, AND she is most likely winning. If she loses, complain. Go ahead. Nobody cares that you do, but it'll be justified.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*

I mean obviously WWE doesn't want her playing a full-on heel (and I don't think that Ronda herself wants to either). Nevertheless her logic makes sense:

-While she loathes Becky personally, she also wants this match to be as epic and successful as possible nonetheless and even she'll admit that Becky being in it makes it more so. Also it's what most people want to see an will get them more hyped. So if anything, Vince his screwing over/undercutting the match for completely arbitrary and petty reasons.

-She wants Becky in the match, because she wants the chance to kick Becky's ass and prove that she's the best after Becky's been taunting her for months now. And by pulling Becky from the match, Vince is denying her that opportunity and she's not happy about that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

Charlotte Anoaʻi may be morphing into XpaCharlotte before our very eyes. This heat isn't the good kind. It's pure GO AWAY CHARLOTTE heat. She has been an abject failure for six months in kayfabe and certainly doesn't merit a spot in the main event of Mania. The overwhelming majority of fans want her no where near the Ronda match, so hopefully this is all just a momentary diversion before Becky beats her and jettisons Charlotte to where she belongs: putting over Asuka clean at Mania.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



Strategize said:


> So Vince got his desired reaction and then some?
> 
> I thought it was an excellent work and even I hit dislike. It worked beautifully.


So if Vince replaces Rollins with Mojo Rawley in the match with Lesnar and it gets boos and dislikes, it's a success? That's some backwards logic.

Give the fans what they don't want, when the shit on it, claim it's the intended reaction because they're a heel.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*



Ratedr4life said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> No one actually believes Becky won't be added back to the match making it a triple threat. That's going to happen no matter what.
> 
> People are upset that it's not Ronda vs Becky one on one.


Read the insta comments lmao.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*

WWE really have a knack of turning Spider-Man 2 into Spider-Man 3.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*

They're now shoehorning the "Women's evolution" shit in it, too. And those 15 Charlotte fans keep saying that her inclusion in this angle isn't making it worse.

hno


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*



bradatar said:


> Jesus, I just read the comments. WHY ARE PEOPLE GETTING SO WORKED BY THIS????????????????


They're not. JEEZ, some people need to stop using the word "worked" if they clearly have no freaking clue what it actually means.

People know what the story is, and people know that Becky is almost certainly being added back into the Mania match.

What they're annoyed by is:

-Most people wanted Becky vs. Ronda one on one, and WWE isn't doing that.

-The convoluted contrived BS that they're shoving in now just to get to the same place in the end when a much simpler route would have done fine.

-Rehashing crap like the "babyface vs. Authority" stuff that they've spent decades running into the ground and most people are sick of/find stale/boring.

Basically they know what the story is, they just don't like it or think it's good, important distinction there


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



Ratedr4life said:


> So if Vince replaces Rollins with Mojo Rawley in the match with Lesnar and it gets boos and dislikes, it's a success? That's some backwards logic.
> 
> Give the fans what they don't want, when the shit on it, claim it's the intended reaction because they're a heel.


Charlotte =/= Mojo Rawley. Come on fam.

If it were pre-leukemia golden boy Roman Reigns replacing Seth. And therefore made people get behind Seth even more, then yes, I'd call it a success. Because it's believable that situation could happen, Mojo Rawley would be met with confusion.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Reil said:


> bunch of people getting worked in this thread
> 
> WWE KNOWS that Charlotte is hated. They want *HEAT!!!!!!!* though, so adding her to the match as the undeserving one adds another layer to the match. Becky will get back in, and win at Wrestlemania.


So why don't we add undeserving challengers to all championship matches to get 'heat'?

Brock vs Rollins vs Mojo sounds like it could get major heat.

If only Wrestlemania 3 was Hogan vs Andre vs Brutus.

Rock vs Austin? Forget that, Rock vs Austin vs Al Snow sounds about right.

Typical WWE, trying to fix something that didn't need fixing.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



nogginthenog said:


> Christ.
> 
> They just told you Becky is winning the wrestlemania main event, and people moan.


That's not the point.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Ratedr4life said:


> So why don't we add undeserving challengers to all championship matches to get 'heat'?
> 
> Brock vs Rollins vs Mojo sounds like it could get major heat.
> 
> ...


Because none of those people were perceived as the handpicked chosen ones by the company. Where Charlotte is. Becky will triumph over both Ronda and Charlotte and everyone will be happy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

As someone who isn't a fan of Becky or Charlotte, I'm just sitting back and watching this drama unfold :lol

I do agree that Charlotte doesn't need to be in every big match at Mania, they keep shoehorning her into everything.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*



Asuka842 said:


> They're not. JEEZ, some people need to stop using the word "worked" if they clearly have no freaking clue what it actually means.
> 
> People know what the story is, and people know that Becky is almost certainly being added back into the Mania match.
> 
> ...


Read the instagram comments and you'll know what I'm talking about.

1) Everyone did want it to be a 1 on 1 but we all knew WWE wasn't going to let that happen. Not sure why anyone thought they would change the course. Having Vince troll it up and laugh at the fans made it even better.

2) Sure, it could have been more simple, but WWE gun' WWE.

3) The writers have proven they don't know how to tell new stories. Again, not sure why this is blowing anyone away. Triple H literally puts someone over yearly now in an authority angle. They started with Austin and have used it for Bryan, Seth, Roman, and now Becky as of recent.

In turn, if this is what set you off I don't know what to tell you. This is WWE.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

people still replying to nwo4lfye's threads

lol


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Just remembered this is like when Austin was going against the McMahons and The Rock was Vince's corporate champion.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

She WILL win. I have no doubts about that. HEAT.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

I like Charlotte and all but let's be real...

Charlotte has been women's champion 6 times, and not once out of all those times were people excited about the women's division. The first time that the women's division was being praised as the best thing going was when Sasha and Bayley were tearing it up in NXT. Then it went stagnant for a while and is finally heating up again because of Becky Lynch (Who deserves 90% of the credit for what is happening right now). So really, Charlotte is the weakest out of the Horsewomen in terms of putting women's wrestling on the map. As talented as she is, she doesn't get people talking about women's wrestling.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

ALL HAIL THE QUEEEEEEEN


----------



## Surfboard (Feb 6, 2019)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

I think that would be extremely dumb but I love a good troll and the salt would be hilarious.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

Ya'll see that? It's HEAT, it's working, dammit :vince Professional wrestling is in a very dark place right now, all the basic concepts are so mixed up.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

WWE with the fans' emotions right now...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

I was wondering when the next Anti Becky thread would surface, So we knew Charlotte would be added no suprise there and as good as she is especially in terms of In Ring prowess and having MOTY candidates saying she's better than Becky on the Mic is just plain crazy honestly:booklelunkout


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

I'll give it until Wrestlemania before I form a strong opinion on it. If they do go through with having Charlotte in that match then I'll be pissed off because they literally went on Raw and made a big deal about giving the fans what they want from now on and that would be taking a big dump right on the fans chest. But there is a long time between now and then so i'm going to try to enjoy the build instead of predicting future booking and getting upset about it.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

Charlotte should be the wimmer


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

Nope. Let Becky have this moment especially after Becky's great 2018.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

No. Just...no.

Charlotte being involved in the match is as far as things should go for her. Having her go over would just hurt the goodwill between a lot of the fans and the company. You could argue that Charlotte’s inclusion already did that, but I’ve always argued that Becky winning at WM is what her fans _truly_ care about. If not, then I suppose the winner doesn’t matter and your idea wouldn’t be so bad after all... :grin2:


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*










They know exactly what they're doing. Judging by the rage in this place, it's working.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

I'm a big fan of Charlotte but she should not be winning at WrestleMania this year. If WWE needs to go the "heat" route(while there is no need for that) they may as well just keep the belt on Rousey. 

Becky(as much as I dislike her current act and find her a less believable "badass" than a broken traffic cone) should win this year at Mania. Even if it is only to appease the vocal fanbase in attendance at the show. 

The better way to get heat(and heat promotions are boring) would be to Becky win at Mania then lose the title on Raw the next night to Charlotte if that is the heat route they want to go. Neither of these "heat" scenarios is necessary IMO. The smart bet is to have Becky win the title at Mania and milk whatever they can out of the act before fans get bored with it.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

Meanwhile im like https://twitter.com/i/status/1093579990036180992
To all this...lol jk I just really like this gif


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*



bradatar said:


> Jesus, I just read the comments. WHY ARE PEOPLE GETTING SO WORKED BY THIS????????????????


Because most wrestling fans are mouth breathing retards.



Asuka842 said:


> -Most people wanted Becky vs. Ronda one on one, and WWE isn't doing that.


Everyone and their mother knew a triple threat was a possibility so why get so worked up? Do they really think Becky is NOT gonna get in the match somehow?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

She doesn't need the win, she's number one in that women's division even with Ronda, it's just less apparent because they reside on different shows.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: Vince McMahon robbed the women’s evolution with WrestleMania change*

I agree with Rousey's Ghostwriter 100%


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

It sucks that this feud will now revolve around Charlotte and Becky trying to get back into a main event she already earned. Rather than building up the fact you have the fan favourite vs the undefeated UFC Raw Women's Champion and UFC Hall of Famer RR.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I can see right through this and yet some people are easily worked up over something barely halfway through.....give it a chance will you?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



roblewis87 said:


> It sucks that this feud will now revolve around Charlotte and Becky trying to get back into a main event she already earned. Rather than building up the fact you have the fan favourite vs the undefeated UFC Raw Women's Champion and UFC Hall of Famer RR.


Because a 7 week build of Ronda and Becky giving shitty promos to each other would be 100x better.unkout


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



taker1986 said:


> It's already reached 46k dislikes in 12 hours, which is the most it's been in years and is on course to break the dislike record for WWE videos. *Vince knows how to piss off fans and work them like fools.*


FIFY. If you think Becky will actually be suspended through Wrestlemania and not find a way to get into the match and make it a triple threat then you're just the type of fan Vince caters to.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Ratedr4life said:


> So why don't we add undeserving challengers to all championship matches to get 'heat'?
> 
> Brock vs Rollins vs Mojo sounds like it could get major heat.
> 
> ...


The biggest matches in WWE are generally solo matches. 

Austin vs Rock

Cena vs Rock

HBK vs Taker

Hogan vs Andre

Hogan vs Savage

No offense but a Triple Threat takes the shine off the match for all involved. 

No one remembers WM30 for the Triple Threat. They remember it purely it for Bryan ending the night with the titles.

WM20 was the closest example to a perfect Triple Threat but obviously now that match doesnt' exist.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

*Another WOAT thread started by NWO fan. I am not surprised. Right now it's Becky's time to actually win the Raw Woman's Championship and finally wins at WM since she has lost every single one she competed in. *


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

Vince does realize that X-Pac heat causes people to get angry and stop watching right?

It's not the type of heat that you want. It causes people to tune out and never come back. We saw it with Cena and Reigns era. 

People say "it's part of the story". Uh, sure could be. But when part of the story pisses people off enough to where they don't watch the rest of what happens, you've lost.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

Feels very similar to the atmosphere around Twice in a Lifetime with Punk on the outside looking in.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



HankHill_85 said:


> They know exactly what they're doing. Judging by the rage in this place, it's working.


If they knew what they were doing their ratings wouldn't be tanking


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

I just hope they have Ronda or Becky somehow take out Charlotte before WM so shes not in the match. If they really do go through with a triple threat it'll be one of the most heat killing additions to a match this side of David Arquette at Slamboree 2000.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



birthday_massacre said:


> If they knew what they were doing their ratings wouldn't be tanking


Nice deflection onto another topic.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

That would generate the wrong kind of heat. Charlotte is okay but nobody really wants to see her in that match in the first place, let alone win it. I disagree that she feels like a bigger star than Becky too, and certainly not Ronda.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

On one hand I find this funny as shit cuz they did the same thing with Becky during the sasha vs Charlotte feud. People tend to ignore that.

Also the complaints about charlotte are silly, she didnt kayfabe earn her way into the match, she was put there as the chosen one. Which is fine storyline wise.

On the other hand, mcmahon's making a historic match about themselves? Where have I heard that before? It's not the attitude era anymore Vince, knock it off.

Also if you were going to go this route, why have Becky apologize at all? Just have Vince interrupt before she can say anything if you dont want steph and trips to look like busters.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*









_*51 dislikes now and I didn't dislike the video. However, this backlash is actually entertaining me in a big way. *_


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

Thanks to their creative. Some people will now shit on this match if Charlotte is involved, no matter if Becky wins, makes Rousey tap out, all those potential firsts to bring the house down.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



bradatar said:


> Because a 7 week build of Ronda and Becky giving shitty promos to each other would be 100x better.unkout


I'd prefer that yes. 

and Charlotte v Asuka 2 would be a great match to balance out the card too.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Reil said:


> Because none of those people were perceived as the handpicked chosen ones by the company. Where Charlotte is. Becky will triumph over both Ronda and Charlotte and everyone will be happy.


I'm fairly confident Becky will walk out Champion, having pinned/submitted Charlotte, which would mean FAR less than beating Ronda. They're protecting Ronda for this payoff that will never come. They did the same thing with Lesnar and look where they are.



roblewis87 said:


> The biggest matches in WWE are generally solo matches.
> 
> Austin vs Rock
> 
> ...


I wasn't being serious about those match, obviously one on one between Becky and Ronda is the way to go.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is my idea to save this angle. Charlotte ruins Rics party and tells him that she's surpassed him because she's going to do something he never did, main event WrestleMania. Have her say that having the Flair name has forced tons of unwarranted criticism and accusations against her, like the fact that she was picked to be in the main event because she's a Flair. She should say "They didn't pick me because I carry a name that hasn't been relevant in 20 years, they picked me because I'm the god damn BEST. I've carried this division since I got here, and Becky Lynch has been riding my coattails and trying to make her name off of me for years." Then have her abandon the Flair name and go by just "Charlotte" again, maybe even go as far as to say that Vince is a better father figure than you ever were. Ric is crying


Haven't they already done this part twice on the main roster?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Just realized this wrestlemanias makn event is literally the complete reverse of wrestlemania 30s*

Kayfabe speaking, Wrestlemania 30s main event was scheduled to be two men in a match nobody wanted to see (Orton vs Batista) after Batista won the rumble that nobody wanted him to do, then by goading the Authority a guy that people wanted to see in the main event ended up in it ( Daniel Bryan)

Now you have two women that were scheduled to wrestle in a match that most people wanted to see after the person that most people wanted to see win the Rumble won it. But now due to yet again The Authority getting involved, someone that nobody wanted to see in the match is now in the match.


Funny how things come about


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Just realized this wrestlemanias makn event is literally the complete reverse of wrestlemania 30s*

.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

it's apparently now the most disliked video on the WWE YouTube channel now :beckylol


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

What im hoping now Charlotte and Becky have a match at Fastlane to determine who faces Ronda one on one


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*

Becky defeats Charlotte at Fastlane gets entered back into the match, Charlotte gets taken out, and entered into Smackdown match, it turns into a submission match between her and Asuka . 

At WrestleMania Charlotte vs Asuka opens up the show, with Charlotte winning, and bumping into the Womens Tag Champs Sasha Banks/Bayley, they congratulate her and Becky walks into the room, she says congrats, now watch how the man does it, and when she walks away Charlotte hits her with the belt. 

In the main event, Becky goes onto win the Raw Womens Title, Banks/Bayley come out and congratulate her, and Flair comes out , like a jealout Owen hart from WrestleMania 10, they throw up the sign to her, and she throws up the four sign as well, goes into the ring, and WrestleMania ends with them all hugging in the ring.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Just realized this wrestlemanias makn event is literally the complete reverse of wrestlemania 30s*

Well WWE always has to throw some shitty monkey wrench into everything. It is what it is.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I think Ric Flair's birthday celebration was put on Raw for a good reason let's just see how it actually plays out.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*



StylesClash90 said:


> I think Ric Flair's birthday celebration was put on Raw for a good reason let's just see how it actually plays out.


I think we won't see Becky now until Flairs birthday celebration, she will do something that will set up the match at Fastlane and route back into the Main Event match which she will win.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

I'm cool with this, from memory the women's triple threat match at WrestleMania 32 between Charlotte/Becky/Sasha stole the show. Still a ways to Mania & am looking forward to seeing how this story plays out.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Just realized this wrestlemanias makn event is literally the complete reverse of wrestlemania 30s*

I'm afraid we just can't have a female Wrestlemania main event without Ric Flair's daughter!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Machismo88 said:


> I'm cool with this, from memory the women's triple threat match at WrestleMania 32 between Charlotte/Becky/Sasha stole the show. Still a ways to Mania & am looking forward to seeing where this story plays out.


Exactly this makes the match all the more exciting to look forward to.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



bradatar said:


> Because a 7 week build of Ronda and Becky giving shitty promos to each other would be 100x better.unkout


Did you watch the Survivor Series build up? Keeping them apart and cutting promo's on each other sure didn't hurt the interest before.


----------



## Jed Mosley (Feb 6, 2019)

*Re: Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're not gonna change it.
> 
> That said, Becky attacking Ric Flair would be unbelievably stupid. Becky is a babyface, and Ric is popular, Charlotte is not. Ric has done nothing to Becky. If anything, Charlotte should turn on Ric.
> 
> ...


I think this is a solid idea; if they do indeed go through with the Triple Threat. 

My own personal preference would be Becky straight up winning and then Charlotte slipping even further and further into a deranged state of mind and then attacking Asuka on the following SmackDown! to set up that match. Of course, Asuka would win and this will evolve into a storyline for Charlotte throughout the year so she actually gets some semblance of a character. 

If they are so dead set against Charlotte/Asuka II, then I'd go with the WrestleMania 30 angle all over again; with a slight difference. Open the show with Becky/Charlotte, winner goes on to face Ronda later on in the night. This way it resolves the near young rivalry between Becky/Charlotte at WrestleMania, which had Ronda not been in the company, could have also been a perfectly good women's main event - purely because of the story.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The fuckery continues Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Reil said:


> bunch of people getting worked in this thread
> 
> WWE KNOWS that Charlotte is hated. They want *HEAT!!!!!!!* though, so adding her to the match as the undeserving one adds another layer to the match. Becky will get back in, and win at Wrestlemania.


So deliberately pissing fans off and not giving them what they want. Great. 

Fucking imagine this shite in the attitude era. Oh Rock and Austin have a white hot feud to main event Mania with? Cool, well now we're killing that and putting a third person in there for no reason cause DA HEAT DE DERP. 

The point of heat is that it is supposed to be story line heat. Not fucking pissing off fans with shite booking heat for no reason.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*

It will still be Becky V Ronda at Mania. Just an angle to stretch a cpl months.


----------



## Jed Mosley (Feb 6, 2019)

*Re: Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*



baddass 6969 said:


> Becky defeats Charlotte at Fastlane gets entered back into the match, Charlotte gets taken out, and entered into Smackdown match, it turns into a submission match between her and Asuka .
> 
> At WrestleMania Charlotte vs Asuka opens up the show, with Charlotte winning, and bumping into the Womens Tag Champs Sasha Banks/Bayley, they congratulate her and Becky walks into the room, she says congrats, now watch how the man does it, and when she walks away Charlotte hits her with the belt.
> 
> In the main event, Becky goes onto win the Raw Womens Title, Banks/Bayley come out and congratulate her, and Flair comes out , like a jealout Owen hart from WrestleMania 10, they throw up the sign to her, and she throws up the four sign as well, goes into the ring, and WrestleMania ends with them all hugging in the ring.


Becky hugging Charlotte to end the show after Charlotte could have potentially sabotaged Becky's chance of winning the match? No thanks.

Have Charlotte come out and throw up the 4HW sign, and then have Becky deck her with a right hand. Perfect ending to Mania.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

I feel bad for Charlotte. She's exceptional. And now she's going to get tarred with the same brush Cena/Reigns got. She doesn't deserve the 'fuck off' heat because she is one of the few good enough to get genuine heat.

And to the morons saying 'WORKED' ... yeah idiots. Everyone realises it is a work. That's the point. We hate what they are trying to work. They have taken the hottest angle in years and managed to turn people off it. It's horrific booking. 

There is a different between storyline/character heat and 'fuck off' heat. Getting the second isn't to be applauded.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> it's apparently now the most disliked video on the WWE YouTube channel now :beckylol


I think the cena/Brock brawl from 2012 had 65k dislikes, but that had 110 million views and over 600k likes, this one has 55k dislikes and just 20k likes lol. Give it a few hours and it will surpass it as the most disliked wwe YouTube video of all time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



The_Great_One21 said:


> And now she's going to get tarred with the same brush Cena/Reigns got.


She's been labelled as the Female Roman for quite some time now though.




The_Great_One21 said:


> She doesn't deserve the 'fuck off' heat


If this was a year ago or so I would agree but now? yes, yes she does.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

56K. DRAW, BECKY, DRAW! :becky


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

If they had any sense she'd be tap tap tapping out to Asuka, or better yet knocked the fuck out by a spinning Asuka-kick.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



The_Great_One21 said:


> I feel bad for Charlotte. She's exceptional. And now she's going to get tarred with the same brush Cena/Reigns got. She doesn't deserve the 'fuck off' heat because she is one of the few good enough to get genuine heat.
> 
> And to the morons saying 'WORKED' ... yeah idiots. Everyone realises it is a work. That's the point. We hate what they are trying to work. They have taken the hottest angle in years and managed to turn people off it. It's horrific booking.
> 
> There is a different between storyline/character heat and 'fuck off' heat. Getting the second isn't to be applauded.


About the "work" thing. Its only a work, if the WM matches ends up just Becky vs RR but we all know that is not going to happen. Its going to end up, Becky, vs RR vs Charlotte with most likely Becky pinning Charlotte to keep RR strong


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



birthday_massacre said:


> About the "work" thing. Its only a work, if the WM matches ends up just Becky vs RR but we all know that is not going to happen. Its going to end up, Becky, vs RR vs Charlotte with most likely Becky pinning Charlotte to keep RR strong


Yeah that is what I see happening too.

Already feels to me like the air has been let out the balloon thanks to this whole shit with the McMahon. I just can not be fucked watching these fuckers and another anti authority angle.

The buzz a few weeks ago when Ronda and Becky were in each others faces and Ronda cut the whole 'own the ground' promo was amazing. Everyone desperate for these two to fight. 

Now, I feels like a cluster fuck tbh. Charlotte, the McMahons, the stupid suspension angle, the knee injury nonsense. 

My opinion, they should have had Ronda and Becky stay on seperate shows after that promo a few weeks ago, and let it build. Then at EC, kick it up again with Becky coming out after RR match and laying her out and firing the first shot on the road to Mania


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Just realized this wrestlemanias makn event is literally the complete reverse of wrestlemania 30s*



Rated Phenomenal said:


> Kayfabe speaking, Wrestlemania 30s main event was scheduled to be two men in a match nobody wanted to see (Orton vs Batista) after Batista won the rumble that nobody wanted him to do, then by goading the Authority a guy that people wanted to see in the main event ended up in it ( Daniel Bryan)
> 
> Now you have two women that were scheduled to wrestle in a match that most people wanted to see after the person that most people wanted to see win the Rumble won it. But now due to yet again The Authority getting involved, someone that nobody wanted to see in the match is now in the match.
> 
> ...


It's more like WrestleMania 20's. People wanted to see Benoit win the belt one-on-one after the HBK/HHH feud dragged on for months with numerous rematches, then HBK was inserted in the most convoluted manner (signing Benoit's contract with his name, which isn't legally possible).

Granted, the match turned out incredible, but going in, people did not want HBK inserted after a redundant feud with HHH.

But yeah, this is the opposite of WM30 in those ways. One-on-one direct conflicts are (almost) always better.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Is this all to take the heat off of Ronda?*



The Main Headliner said:


> Yup, because Ronda is going to commit suicide over losing in a scripted sports entertainment show....come on now.


She has shown she cannot handle losing and the criticism that comes with losing. Even though it's fake, there would still be people smack talking her and I don't think she can handle it. It would not surprise me in the least if not losing was part of her WWE contract.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*

Obviously it's gonna be a triple threat. But I'm fine with it. Charlotte can go and triple threats are always more fun than single matches.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



The_Great_One21 said:


> Yeah that is what I see happening too.
> 
> Already feels to me like the air has been let out the balloon thanks to this whole shit with the McMahon. I just can not be fucked watching these fuckers and another anti authority angle.


The air valve was already loosened when they had Becky tap out during the apex of her popularity. Having the mcmahons/charlotte involved loosened it even more. It seems to me like they are purposely trying to cool Becky down.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Just realized this wrestlemanias makn event is literally the complete reverse of wrestlemania 30s*

Are people honestly falling for this?

You got worked, hard.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*

To make it worse watch they will now have Becky and Ronda become BFF's and teamup because they share a common goal despite them wanting to kll eachother All the heat they had towards eachother will be gone and be put towards the Authority and Charlotte. The fans are not being worked here.. they know Becky will be added to the match but they don't want Charlotte involved. It's taking away Becky's moment no matter what happens at WM. Even if Becky beats Ronda. Ronda's out will be that she was distracted or Charlotte did the damage and Becky took advantage.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Just realized this wrestlemanias makn event is literally the complete reverse of wrestlemania 30s*

Really reaching for thread ideas, I see.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Early Charlotte announcement, makes me wonder.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're not gonna change it.
> 
> That said, Becky attacking Ric Flair would be unbelievably stupid. Becky is a babyface, and Ric is popular, Charlotte is not. Ric has done nothing to Becky. If anything, Charlotte should turn on Ric.
> 
> ...




They’ve had Charlotte publicly turn on and humiliate Ric before though. I doubt they’d try it again, and they shouldn’t 

In my opinion, Becky would be cheered beating up anybody. Hell, Ronda was a babyface until Charlotte whacked her to death with the kendo stick, then the cheers for Ronda turned to boos. Fans love badassness and excitement


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Even Charlotte marks have to admit that her booking is obnoxious.


ummmmmmmm thats the motherfucking point lol


----------



## BookerMan999 (Sep 26, 2016)

Sorry if this has been said before but...

They really fucked that up. First of all, Becky apologized. That fucking killed her right there. She won't have the potential to break through to the mainstream (whether she could've or not is debatebale but she won't have the same heat anymore). Then she shook hands with HHH and Steph. Then, she stood there with her dick in her hand while Charlotte strutted around. That's killing a babyface 101 right there, which I'm sure WWE wants to do. That remark Vince made about Becky thinking she was bigger than wwe probably didn't come out of nowhere.

And it sucks because it would've been so easy to book.
Becky says I'm not apologizing. Attacks Steph and HHH. Runs them off. Ronda comes out. They have a stare down. Vince comes out. Says Becky is indefinitely suspended. Becky wins some high stakes match on Raw or at the Chamber to get her in the mania main event.

It's like they want people to turn away


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

This match was so hot 2 weeks ago








































Only took a week to ruin it. 





















McMahons ruin everything


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

At this point, I hope Rollins and Lesnar main events. It would feel more authentic and less of the novelty of women main eventing Wrestlemania.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

All I gotta say is there better be a good plan for this. And hopefully they're just buying time until Mania. But I know better. Becky went from underutilized steam punk geek to badass in no time. It was organic and couldn't be recreated. This is not looking good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Darkest Lariat said:


> All I gotta say is there better be a good plan for this. And hopefully they're just buying time until Mania. But I know better. Becky went from underutilized steam punk geek to badass in no time. It was organic and couldn't be recreated. This is not looking good.


Becky will be added to the match, it will be a triple threat. This will get Becky more over.


----------



## Whatplanet (Feb 5, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> Becky will be added to the match, it will be a triple threat. This will get Becky more over.


The problem, for me, is that they're going for the underdog angle, and Becky losing that in the first place after Summerslam was what made people excited for her character. Love Becky but I prefer the brash side. That was fun.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

Sigh


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Becky will be added to the match, it will be a triple threat. This will get Becky more over.


Becky won't get more over as an underdog. She's outgrown that character wise, it waters down her in ring work and it works to her weaknesses instead of her strengths. Her hook is the art of giving no fucks. She isn't a female Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

*What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*

The common consensus is that despite the addition of Charlotte Flair (which adheres to WWE's long-term, original plan of Flair vs Rousey at WrestleMania), the popular Becky Lynch will win the championship. But after seeing WWE WrestleMania main event booking the last four years...what if Rousey wins? And not only what if she wins, but what if she makes Becky submit?

How does the fanbase react that night? And does it perhaps trigger a moment for WWE like Jim Crockett Promotions experienced at Starrcade 1987 - where Chicago fans were so disgusted by the Dusty finish to the LOD/Horsemen title match that a segment permanently tuned out the NWA for years to come.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Whatplanet said:


> The problem, for me, is that they're going for the underdog angle, and Becky losing that in the first place after Summerslam was what made people excited for her character. Love Becky but I prefer the brash side. That was fun.





WindPhoenix said:


> Becky won't get more over as an underdog. She's outgrown that, it waters down her in ring work and it works to her weaknesses instead of her strengths. Her hook is the art of giving no fucks. She isn't a female Daniel Bryan.


The fans desire to see Becky added back to the match will carry things. The fans paranoia over Charlotte getting Becky's moment will carry things.

This move will help Becky in the long run specially as she will most likely get the win at Mania. She is not an underdog, she won the Rumble. She is anti authority.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*

Everyone will complain about it online and then continue watching forever, thus making WWE change literally nothing.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*

I can't see it happening to be honest. Long title reign, probably break after Mania, she's losing, she might not even get pinned, but shes losing the title.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The handshake will be long forgotten by the time the various Becky shenanigans get going to get her back into the match. Like she said herself whoever tries to take that spot from her is going to get it and I'm sure that's the plan too.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> The fans desire to see Becky added back to the match will carry things. The fans paranoia over Charlotte getting Becky's moment will carry things.
> 
> This move will help Becky in the long run specially as she will most likely get the win at Mania. She is not an underdog, she won the Rumble. She is anti authority.


The edge is the hook, taking it away gets her less over. 

Relying on fan paranoia instead of richer long term character development for Becky is stupid. 

They framed her as an entitled millennial on Raw. It felt like them trying to cool her off. That's likely what Vince thinks her character is, but no one else shares that viewpoint. Having her apologize and showing any signs of the Lasskicker was dumb.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Becky will be added to the match, it will be a triple threat. This will get Becky more over.


Nope. People want Becky vs. Ronda one on one without any fuckery.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WindPhoenix said:


> They framed her as an entitled millennial on Raw. It felt like them trying to cool her off. That's likely what Vince thinks her character is, but no one else shares that viewpoint. Having her apologize and showing any signs of the Lasskicker was dumb.


I would agree that the path they took to get there could have been much better (the whole apology thing was not necessary). But that's a separate matter from her being taken out of the match and Vince inserting Charlotte as her replacement.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*

It would suck and make no sense.


----------



## holmlea-pad (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She has better mic skills than both of them combined. Better ring skills than both of them combined. She draws genuine heat which is something most heels today fail at. And she actually has the look/presence of a star. Where Becky just looks like an edgy teenager trying to put on a tough act.


Fuck off. She has the look of a disgusting hog face ladyman

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*

Nah, Becky will get the win. I don't think we'll see something similar to last year where Lesnar ended up beating Reigns to retain.

As someone already mentioned Ronda has had a long title reign already and the word is that she is taking a break after Mania. Following that rumor there is also WWE wanting to have both Charlotte and Ronda in the match in order to make to long term talents.


----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

TBH the only reason Charlotte has gotten heat is the backlash of her replacing Becky. Becky actually got heat by beating Charlotte down. Charlotte shoulden't go over just because one might thing she has better character work, or better in the ring. Becky is the most over person in the company currently. IF she doesen't go over, it well proove Vince doesen't care what the fans want or think.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

Charlotte may be good at a lot of things but selling is not one of them, not at all.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*

*WWE actually pretty much doesn't want Ronda leaving with the belt, because apparently management are going to heavily promote the idea that Becky and Charlotte Main Evented WrestleMania against each other. After WrestleMania, Becky will be the top face of the company, Charlotte will be the top heel and going forward, one of them would need to have the belt to make this dynamic work.*


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

WindPhoenix said:


> At this point, I hope Rollins and Lesnar main events. It would feel more authentic and less of the novelty of women main eventing Wrestlemania.


 mcmahon's insert themselves in main events, not secondary main events.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

She needs to go apeshit on Steph, Triple H, Vince and Charlotte...like ASAP.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*

The match and everyone involved minus Becky will get shit on for the rest of time... bit obvious really.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*

It would be extremely funny.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*

Becky just tapped out to Asuka like an absolute loser 2 weeks ago. That killed her dead in my opinion so logically Ronda should make her tap out. They'll probably cop out with Becky pinning Charlotte.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*

I will instantly make 2 big coffees and read internet forums the whole day.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*

The funny thing is that would've 100% happened had it been a singles match, there was no other way and it would've been glorious. All Becky fans must be thankful Charlotte got added instead of complaining because now she actually has a chance of winning.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Becky fans could have had her easily defending her SD Women’s Title against someone lengthening her reign but they forced her into the Raw picture. She had it all going for her. 

You all knew this would happen though so I don’t understand the disappointment.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

From reading all the post, the Mcmahons have everyone in wrestling forum eating out of their hand. This is not America's Got Talent or American Idol, where you are popular and you get what you want. When you are a heel, fans are supposed to boo the hell out of you. I think Charlotte probably is the most disliked wrestler on the roster and Becky the face is the most popular. I prefer Becky vs. Rousey but this match is way too historic for Charlotte not to be in. A few years ago, Ric Flair did not think WWE would have a female Wrestlemania main event match but now it is reality. As for Becky, I think Becky will be champion at the main event at Wrestlemania. Let that sink it, the champion at the biggest stage in all of wrestling. I will be happy for Becky when she does.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> Becky fans could have had her easily defending her SD Women’s Title against someone lengthening her reign but they forced her into the Raw picture. She had it all going for her.
> 
> *You all knew this would happen though so I don’t understand the disappointment.*


You're confusing disappointment with surprise.

No one's surprised it's happening as WWE is both incompetent and a slave to nepotism. 

We're disappointed because WWE's taking something that could have been great and flushing it down the toilet for something mediocre, contrived, repetitive, unnecessary, and a litany of other words boiling down to dumb.

The fact that we knew it was most likely coming doesn't make it any less disappointing.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Dolorian said:
> 
> 
> > Becky will be added to the match, it will be a triple threat. This will get Becky more over.
> ...



exactly!!!! I know that I want that.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Kayfabe wise Asuka should be in the main event. She's the one who made Becky tap like an absolute loser two weeks ago and has been written off TV in the process as the Smackdown Women's Champion.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The Becky vs. The Authority story is too "meta" for it's own good now. It relies on what the fans perceived WWE thinks BTS as opposed to properly setting and building it up onscreen in-storyline. Austin vs. McMahon was built up onscreen for all to see, so was CM Punk and Daniel Bryan vs. The Authority. 

The latter two's gripes about the WWE only giving consistent opportunities to guys who look like Triple H made sense both in reality (because it was true) and in kayfabe because Cena and Batista had just spent a decade as WWE's two top stars, with guys like Orton also be given tons of opportunities as well. It didn't require the fans to know anything about what goes on behind the scenes to understand the story they were telling on TV, even if both Punk and Bryan's stories were still largely meta.

There's nothing to suggest Becky has been purposely held down because the on screen authority figures (Bryan and Shane) did nothing of the sort. So it basically requires us to believe that Becky lost all of those matches she did is because she was scripted to by Vince McMahon. And while that's true IRL, you're not supposed to acknowledge it in-storyline.

Hell Bryan and Shane tried to punish Alexa for screwing Becky and other's over (despite Alexa having much more of the "preferred WWE look"). That's what they booked the cage match between the two (it didn't work because Mickie, but they tried). And has Vince ever once had a real onscreen interaction with Becky on the MR before Raw last night, because cannot recall of one off-hand? So this "Vince openly favoring Charlotte and screwing over Becky" thing is something that we'd NEVER seen him do onscreen before, so it feels forced and contrived. 

The only authority figure who even kind of "screwed" Becky over onscreen was Paige for making it much easier for Charlotte to get into the Summerslam match than it was for Becky. But A. Paige isn't a McMahon, B. that wasn't about her intentionally trying to screw Becky over, it was about her wanting to punish Carmela for being a b***h heel, and C. Paige isn't the GM anymore anyway.

Basically it's them trying to recreate a classic storyline without realizing WHY that storyline worked in-context before.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McGee said:


> Kayfabe wise Asuka should be in the main event. She's the one who made Becky tap like an absolute loser two weeks ago and has been written off TV in the process as the Smackdown Women's Champion.


Kayfabe and non kayfabe for that matter.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

BeckyMania is Cancelled !!!

And I couldn't be happier.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Kayfabe and non kayfabe for that matter.


Fans should be chanting We Want Asuka.... none of this registers with me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unfortunately, the fans have never respected Asuka and understood how charismatic she is, because she can't communicate to them verbally. Most fans are too low brow to understand anything that's not surface level. If she was a native English speaker, it would be her instead of Becky, but here we are, living in the darkest timeline.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

It's not that people are marks, not knowing that it's a storyline and Becky will be added back to the match eventually.

It's just.... we don't want Charlotte and don't want a triple threat match.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

And we don't want another rehash of the "Evil Authority/McMahon's" thing for the 7,352nd time.

There's a difference between "not getting the story" and "not LIKING the story or thinking that it's GOOD, and thinking that there was already a good story that people were in to, and they're flushing that down the toilet for this contrived nonsense."

This whole Charlotte/McMahon's/Suspension thing is the latter for people.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> You're confusing disappointment with surprise.
> 
> No one's surprised it's happening as WWE is both incompetent and a slave to nepotism.
> 
> ...


You shouldn’t even be disappointed lol. If you knew it was gonna rain and you go outside without an umbrella or a poncho then you’re gonna get wet and that’s your fault. 

Me? I’m just enjoying the program even if the steam is gone.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Becky has to be in the match 
Becky has to win
Becky has to this
Becky has to that

No one wants to see one person hogging up the spotlight right? Yet fans are trying to shove her down everyone’s throat and it’s rather annoying. 

I like her honestly, always have but this is rather ridiculous. Do you guys want a good program or just want your fav to win? 

Like would you take Ronda beating Becky in a 1v1 Main Event? Or Becky pinning Charlotte in a Triple Threat Main Event?


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

Probably would be a great idea if they have a long term plan of letting Becky chase for the title long term and Charlotte (Steph) throwing obstacles in her way....Prolong the management holding her down which made her over in the first place..Charlotte and Steph are great heels very capable of drawing genuine heel heat so it would also benefit Becky....But wwe doesnt book long term feuds anymore so its probably not going to happen...Plus wwe would rather try make Charlotte their top babyface :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

Charlotte and Becky are both incredible athletes, and I love them both. Ronda has her good moments and bad moments but I’m also a fan of hers too. 

But for storyline purposes, momentum, and the fact that she deserves it most, Becky should win, and Becky will win. We’re are in the era of The Man and everybody wants it. 

They didn’t add Daniel Bryan into that WM triple threat a few years ago only to have him tap out. Why would they do it to Becky?


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm sorry but Asuka is charismatic? PMSL. She's the female Jeff Hardy.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She has better mic skills than both of them combined. Better ring skills than both of them combined. She draws genuine heat which is something most heels today fail at. And she actually has the look/presence of a star. Where Becky just looks like an edgy teenager trying to put on a tough act.



I like Charlotte a lot, but this is not her moment. 

Also, your hate for Becky is obnoxcious. I see you post so many anti Becky and even general anti Womens Division comments all the time. Grow up, get laid, get a clue.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*

I still dont know what would happen. This has a genuine chance of happening as i dont think Vince would let both his UFC darlings lose on the same night.. So i feel either Brock is going to retain or Ronda...it could go either way.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

Honestly, realistically neither of them should go over Rousey. Ronda should squash them both in 30 seconds, the idea of either one of these two lasting more than 10 seconds with Ronda Rousey is just too preposterous.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

If a triple threat main event the match will be better with her involved. And she deserves it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

Fuck it. Might as well go all the way and cement the trolling and "MUH WERKIN THA FANS111" attitude, right? It's not like some of you mad about Charlotte's inclusion are not going to watch Mania and the shows after if she wins. They know you're all full of shit and will tune in some way so they'll take the 24 hour "social outrage" until they call up your niche favorites from NXT the night after and "all is forgiven". Same cycle every year. Some of you don't have the heart.

I'm not mad at Charlotte's inclusion in the match because I knew it was going to happen and frankly, you can argue a reason as to why she got included. It was why and how she got included that sucks about it and how they had to undermine/"cool off" Becky's momentum and bury her gimmick to make her come off as a bratty GEEK. She has not been completely ruined or damaged but they're treading thin ice with her. Her return back from "suspension" (likely for Ric Flair's birthday bash) has to be perfect or else they effectively ruined her momentum that organically got her the deserved push. 

People will argue and disagree, not knowing history while still giving this awful company the benefit of the doubt for some reason. Personally, Becky needs to win regardless. Anything less will pretty much bury her, IMO.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

I'd be okay with it. I have two reasons for being totally fine with. One being that she's a great heel and should stay heel. This will end up being her Roman Reigns style inauguration and being booed for the remainder of her career. That works just fine.

The second reason I'd like this to happen is that she is a 7x champion and obviously she will be breaking Trish Stratus record eventually. If they don't pull that trigger at this years WM, they will hold it off for the next years WM so I'd rather get it out of the way.

As for wanting Becky to win the only reason I'd like this to happen is to make her a 3x champion and solidify herself as being the person to beat the most dominant woman in company history (Ronda Rousey) and the best womens champion (Charlotte Flair) the company has ever seen (lets face it she will beat Stratus record eventually) in one night. This means forever Becky can have a Jericho like brag of beating Rock and Austin in one night. This ensures Hall Of Fame status for Becky Lynch someday as currently shes a nobody.

Also, this might be the longest post I have ever written on this website that isn't WWE 2k19 related lol.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She has better mic skills than both of them combined. Better ring skills than both of them combined. She draws genuine heat which is something most heels today fail at. And she actually has the look/presence of a star. Where Becky just looks like an edgy teenager trying to put on a tough act.


I would laugh my balls off if this happened, but I also support this idea, and agree if pretty much every word.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Asuka marks... :bosque


----------



## Revillution15 (Mar 3, 2017)

We riot.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*



Himiko said:


> Charlotte and Becky are both incredible athletes, and I love them both. Ronda has her good moments and bad moments but I’m also a fan of hers too.
> 
> But for storyline purposes, momentum, and the fact that she deserves it most, Becky should win, and Becky will win. We’re are in the era of The Man and everybody wants it.
> 
> They didn’t add Daniel Bryan into that WM triple threat a few years ago only to have him tap out. Why would they do it to Becky?


Simple answer, because Randy Orton and Batista aren't marketed as the greatest male wrestler of all time. Charlotte is marketed as the greatest female wrestler of all time, and her winning the first ever womens main event would go hand in hand with that. Now is that going to happen? I don't think so. It seems fairly clear cut that Lynch is winning this main event, and Flair is only being added because they want "WrestleMania main eventer" added to her legacy and aren't as concerned with whether or not she loses, plus the fact that it would be a bad look if they ended the first womens main event getting booed. 

Also, it's worth noting that WrestleMania XXX was the first PPV on the WWE Network. Bryan might not have even been added if they felt like they could afford it. They probably added him because they needed subscribers, and they didn't want cancellations after he lost. That's conjecture, granted, but given how they treated Bryan, they didn't seem to care one iota about dicking him around beforehand. There's also the possibility that they felt that because they ended the Streak, if Bryan didn't win, it would've been the biggest downer of a PPV ever, and they didn't want the feeling about the product to be THAT negative. Now the Network is useless, they don't even need it anymore with the Saudi and tv deal money. 

Also, Bryan was far hotter than Becky is. That's just objectively a fact. As over as Becky is, Bryans overness was a phenomenon that overwhelmed the product. The fans even hijacked segments that didn't have Bryan in them because that's the only person they wanted to see, which doesn't happen with Becky.

Now as far as the topic goes, no, Charlotte should absolutely not win.....although the salt would be extremely funny. I have no horse in the race, so whatever they do is fine/not fine with me, since I don't want any of them to win. Part of me wants Becky to not win, even though she's the most talented person of the 3 and the rightful winner, solely as a means to see if it can quicken WWE's ratings decline even steeper, and because it would incite some legendary Bryan Alvarez rants, which are always the best.


----------



## MemoryLane (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

I dont think so.. I can see it being a Triple Threat match then Becky goes over Charlotte then they have a Becky Lynch vs. Ronda Rousey at the next PPV or something or Charlotte vs. Becky at Fast Lane winner goes to WM then Becky win both matches other than that FAIL.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> Becky has to be in the match
> Becky has to win
> Becky has to this
> Becky has to that
> ...


Becky went YEARS being underused and yet people still supported her, that's part of why her snapping at Summerslam was so well-received. Fans feel like FINALLY they might be paying things off. And it's been six months. Charlotte has been pushed as the top women for half a decade. Alexa dominated Raw for several years, and Ronda has NEVER lost in a year.

Arguing that Becky is "hogging the spotlight" is absurd given all of this. Especially since even after her push, Becky is only 3-4 on PPV and her last big PPV single's match had her tapping out completely clean and putting over another woman as strongly as possible. And she was like 0-10 on PPV pre-push as well.

Becky is their most over star right now, male or female, and her overness is organic. They'd be idiots NOT to push her, that's the exact opposite of being "crammed down people's throats."

And the proper and logical payoff to this whole thing, and the one that the vast majority of the audience want to see, is Becky beating Ronda clean at Mania, simple as that.

-Ronda winning would just prove that all of the complaints about WWE's booking and bias were completely true and that the complaints that they "don't know how to pay storylines off or make babyfaces look good" were also true. Ditto with Charlotte winning.

-Becky has beaten Charlotte twice on PPV already, and eliminated her from the RR, so no that wouldn't have the same effect. Ronda is the one that Becky has called out, and Ronda is the one with the year-long single's unbeaten streak. So YES, Becky beating Ronda at Mania would be the most logical and satisfying outcome.

I mean they could have had Benoit make HBK tap out to win the belt at WM 20, but it wouldn't have had the same impact because Triple H was the one who had the "Reign of Terror" stranglehold on the Raw ME scene for like three years at that point. So making HIM submit made the most sense and was the most satisfying ending.

And they could have had Daniel Bryan win at Mania 30 without beating Triple H. But Trips was the one who had tormented and screwed him over constantly, so having DB vanquish him as well made it all the more satisfying.

-Etc.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Probs cancel the network and spend my time watching better wrestling shows.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*



shadows123 said:


> I still dont know what would happen. This has a genuine chance of happening as i dont think Vince would let both his UFC darlings lose on the same night.. So i feel either Brock is going to retain or Ronda...it could go either way.


Brock is a homemade WWE talent first and foremost, not a UFC product. That's why he gets benefits that even Ronda doesn't, despite her being more famous. He went to WWE first, then went to UFC and got even bigger, then came back. He was a Vince project from the day he was signed. 

There's an extremely high chance that both are losing. Vince is not putting UFC over WWE in the first ever womens WrestleMania main event. WWE is going to prevail. Ronda is also leaving, and you job when you're leaving. This is how they always do it. Whether it's the fans golden girl who gets the win or the companys golden girl is going to be the eternal debate until Ronda taps out at WM 35, but Ronda is not winning that match.

As for Seth, I was convinced that Brock was going to win, but after Dean Ambrose told them he's quitting the company, I think there's a very high chance that Seth is winning the title because Vince is shook about AEW and he's going to do everything in his power to make sure that Seth is extremely happy. Brock he doesn't have to worry about, Brock doesn't care about titles or winning or losing, he's just about money and nothing else, but Seth is a wrestling fan. He doesn't want Seth to be frustrated with WWE like Ambrose was.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Charlotte should go over Becky/Ronda at WM*

It'd be like if Benoit hadn't won at Mania 20, Batista hadn't won at Mania 21, Bryan hadn't have won at Mania 30, etc.

It's "getting heat" solely for it's own sake and not because it's the best option. At some point, you need to pay things off and give fans a reason to give two craps about the babyfaces. Sometimes, you have to pay things off in a satisfying way, and this is one such case.

Charlotte has had her Mania moments, including last year. And she will undoubtedly get more in the future. This, is just not her year.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*

Not gonna happen.

Because Ruby will champion by then.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

For those who don't know about how a really white hot character can have their momentum be ultimately ruined by nonsensical booking, I harken back to the Rise and Fall of WCW DVD when Mike Graham talked about Goldberg's momentum was ultimately undermined and that WCW "cooled his jets" at Starrcade 98 and the Nitro following (Fingerpoke of Doom) (timestamp is at 32:20).

Not that I am comparing Goldberg to Becky at all but what I am saying is that Becky's "jets are being cooled" and can potentially damage her momentum full stop (even if she is over, it won't be the same overness as it was before) come WrestleMania if they don't do right.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LethalWeapon said:


> I'm sorry but Asuka is charismatic? PMSL. She's the female *Jeff Hardy*.


Whom, coincidentally is called "The Charismatic Enigma"  Being a female version of him is not the worst that could happen to a wrestler.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WINNING said:


> For those who don't know about how a really white hot character can have their momentum be ultimately ruined by nonsensical booking, I harken back to the Rise and Fall of WCW DVD when Mike Graham talked about Goldberg's momentum was ultimately undermined and that WCW "cooled his jets" at Starrcade 98 and the Nitro following (Fingerpoke of Doom) (timestamp is at 32:20).
> 
> Not that I am comparing Goldberg to Becky at all but what I am saying is that Becky's "jets are being cooled" and can potentially damage her momentum full stop (even if she is over, it won't be the same overness as it was before) come WrestleMania if they don't do right.



Or:

-Booker T after WrestleMania 19.
-Sasha Banks after her 2016 feud with Charlotte.
-Sting after Starrcade 1997.
-Etc.

The simple fact is that it's a LOT easier to get a heel their heat back after a loss than it is to truly keep an over babyfaces momentum going. Just like how IRL you can make people dislike you much quicker and easier than you can make them genuinely like you.

So you need to be VERY careful with a truly organically over babyface and YES, you must give people a satisfying payoff sometimes so that they feel like it's worth investing their time and emotions into a character and story.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

So they had their hottest EVER woman's wrestler who was over as shit as a complete badass and they decided to 

1 - Have her tap in the middle of the ring completely clean.
2 - Have her apologise for hitting Stephanie. 
3 - 'Suspend' and actively take her off shows.

It is genuinely like they are trying to take her pop from her. I mean, I genuinely cannot wrap my head around who thought it was a good idea to take her off Smackdown with this suspension nonsense. 

Seemed pretty simple booking to me. Becky is over as a badass. Let her keep being a badass. Can anyone here imagine Austin tapping out clean a couple months or so before he will be headlining Mania? I mean he literally got over for refusing to tap and passing out instead. Can anyone imagine Austin going out there and saying 'Sorry I stunned you Vince'? 

It's astounding levels of incompetent booking and quite frankly Becky should have fought against it BTS and told them it's stupidity. Instead she goes along with it before tweeting something edgey.

They'll push more fans in to the arms of AEW


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I don`t know, I don`t know. The story regarding that apology in RAW was kinda strange. Vince didn`t make it better.

There is something I really dislike about all of this: many people like the Royal Rumble, including me; it is the start of the so called "Road to Wrestlemania", but WWE makes it count less and less. To stay at the women: Asuka earned her spot in the 1. RR and then she - which makes absolutly no sense - has to defend the match from Nia Jax being into it. Now Becky earned her spot in the 2nd RR, I don`t even talk about how she came into the match, and now - again - it has no impact. We could have done all of this without the RR.

What is next? The winner of the RR is part of a six men/women match?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Even the tap out wasn't too bad since she DID look like a badass later on in winning the RR. So it was more that TWO women came out of that night looking strong (Becky and Asuka).

But yeah, ever since the McMahon's ego's forced them to crowbar themselves into this, things have gone downhill.

-Becky should have NEVER apologized or cow towed to her mean bosses, sincere or not. Austin didn't apologize, The Rock didn't apologize, The Undertaker didn't apologize, Cena doesn't apologize, Roman didn't apologize, etc. Hell Eddie Guerrero not only would not have apologized, he would have trolled you and then mocked you for ever thinking that he'd apologize. Becky should have gotten in their faces and told them where to shove it and DARED them to take her out of the Mania match.

-Hobbling her with this blatantly fake injury that ended up meaning nothing in the end was also stupid.

-Becky just throwing the mic down after Vince's statement was also dumb. At the very least, she should have punched/decked someone after hearing that.

-Etc.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Just realized this wrestlemanias makn event is literally the complete reverse of wrestlemania 30s*

If we get the same ending with the hero celebrating I don't care.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I mentioned that at the RAW Discussion thread. Could you ever imagine Austin willfully apologizing and humbling himself before Vince and the Corporation? Can you imagine Rock apologizing to Stephanie for calling her a "slut"? Can you even imagine CM Punk shaking HHH's hand after agreeing he was out of line for his Pipebomb?

Exactly. That's the point. A lot of you GEEKS are being disingenuous in saying WWE is "working" us and that "we're being salty". Save the nonsense for someone who hasn't seen this movie before with others. I doubt most are necessarily mad of Charlotte's inclusion in the match and more annoyed that WWE is clearly "cooling Becky's jets" days before Mania. We know Becky will be back. We know Becky will be added back into the match. We probably know Becky is winning at Mania. That's not the point. The point is there were more ways to handle Becky's character strongly while still telling the story (even if we couldn't get the ideal solo program with Ronda). 

IMO, they have *one* more chance to salvage this clear large misfire and that is how they book her return (likely for Ric Flair's birthday bash). She has to go balls out and says "fuck everybody". No more negotiating or compromising. She literally has to pull some Austin-esque performances leading until Mania and go fuck Charlotte. Fuck Ric. Fuck Steph. Fuck Hunter. Fuck Vince. Fuck Ronda. No buddy-buddy with Ronda. No asking for advice. At this point, no Four Horsewomen involvement. Every action and word from this point forward when she returns needs to carry that "big dick" energy and only then, to me, will they reenergize and rebuild Becky's momentum because she looked like a complete utter GEEK on RAW with the Authority and especially Vince.

Snarky tweets and verbal taunting are no longer enough. Becky Lynch has to be the No Fucks Given persona for real. She needs to get back to Summerslam - Survivor Series form. If they do less than that then her eventual Mania moment will feel less than what it could have been and if she doesn't even win there, to quote Mike Graham from the Rise/Fall of WCW DVD:



> "Once Goldberg's (Becky's) jets were cooled, it was done. There was no standout. Everybody was just the same and once everybody's just the same, might as well stay there."


:becky One more shot, Vince/Steph/Hunter. Do. Not Blow. This. (They will).


----------



## Whatplanet (Feb 5, 2019)

WINNING said:


> I mentioned that at the RAW Discussion thread. Could you ever imagine Austin willfully apologizing and humbling himself before Vince and the Corporation? Can you imagine Rock apologizing to Stephanie for calling her a "slut"? Can you even imagine CM Punk shaking HHH's hand after agreeing he was out of line for his Pipebomb?
> 
> Exactly. That's the point. A lot of you GEEKS are being disingenuous in saying WWE is "working" us and that "we're being salty". Save the nonsense for someone who hasn't seen this movie before with others. I doubt most are necessarily mad of Charlotte's inclusion in the match and more annoyed that WWE is clearly "cooling Becky's jets" days before Mania. We know Becky will be back. We know Becky will be added back into the match. We probably know Becky is winning at Mania. That's not the point. The point is there were more ways to handle Becky's character strongly while still telling the story (even if we couldn't get the ideal solo program with Ronda).
> 
> ...



Do you think it's possible the crowd wouldn't be on her side in that arena considering it's in Ric's hometown?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I really enjoyed Charlotte’s promo last night on Smackdown. She’s playing it so well. The injustice of it all is infuriating, but in a fun interesting way, I’m really looking forward to Becky knocking Charlotte and Ronda off their pedestals

I would’ve loved if Charlotte also brought up using this as a means of revenge over Becky breaking up their friendship back at Summerslam, that would’ve been some interesting continuity and reference to their recent history

The consequences would be terrible. Imagine the reaction. But for some reason, WWE seem to thrive on pissing off their fans. 

Now I’m not supportive of fan pandering and always giving the fans what they want, because that’d make it boring and predictable, but I do believe in giving the fans what they want for those special moments, like this WM main event


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The problem is, people still don't care. They don't want Charlotte in the match period, the kayfabe reason for it means jack all to them in this case. So it'll be a case of "Becky should have beaten Ronda one on one, like they let Charlotte beat Asuka one on one, but WWE HAD to shove their golden girl into it."

Basically most fans don't give two crap about the "story," their venom is completely a IRL reaction to WWE and their way of doing things. And it will NOT be any more well-received than if Becky had beaten Ronda one on one (because her biggest pop since the RR was when she and Ronda stared each other down).


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*

What if Ronda taps out from a Figure Four by Charlotte and Arm Bar by Becky at the same time?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Whatplanet said:


> Do you think it's possible the crowd wouldn't be on her side in that arena considering it's in Ric's hometown?


Becky is too over. That's why I said they need to nail this return angle perfectly or it's going to backfire hard and will ultimately ruin her momentum she once had last year. It's possible for Becky to get the crowd to pop for her against the Flairs in North Carolina. She's the only one at the moment who could get away from it before GEEK Becky right now isn't going to do it. No Fucks Given Becky is the only way it'll work. Besides, Charlotte has the heat and will spread it around for Ric as well to hopefully get Becky over.

It can go either way is what I am saying. Regardless, this is the final chance to restart the Becky story IMO. It's now or never. (Yes, I'm aware we have FastLane still. My point still stands.)


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> The problem is, people still don't care. They don't want Charlotte in the match period, the kayfabe reason for it means jack all to them in this case. So it'll be a case of "Becky should have beaten Ronda one on one, like they let Charlotte beat Asuka one on one, but WWE HAD to shove their golden girl into it."
> 
> Basically most fans don't give two crap about the "story," their venom is completely a IRL reaction to WWE and their way of doing things. And it will NOT be any more well-received than if Becky had beaten Ronda one on one (because her biggest pop since the RR was when she and Ronda stared each other down).




It’s kinda hard to argue that they don’t care when the internet has kinda exploded with fans discussing it, both positive and negative. People may not be happy about it, but I do think they are still interested in seeing what happens next. I know I am. I also rooted for a one on one, but this story has me very fascinated


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*



EMGESP said:


> What if Ronda taps out from a Figure Four by Charlotte and Arm Bar by Becky at the same time?


HAHA.

Ronda probably will not lose clean in WWE. That is the reason why all of her stuff was boring and predictable from the very beginning.

When Ronda leaves WWE, like all of the women there are beaten by her. Great idea McMahon.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*

Mike Graham from the Rise and Fall of WCW DVD:



> "Once Goldberg's (Becky's) jets were cooled, it was done. There was no standout. Everybody was just the same and once everybody's just the same, might as well stay there."


I'm just going to keep reminding people about this quote because it's appropriate. Becky already came off like a GEEK on Monday with the Authority and Vince but her character and overness is still salvageable at this very moment. If they actually have Ronda tap Becky out at Mania in the main event (and not even Charlotte who is clearly the fall girl), then it's done. Becky's jets will have officially been "cooled off". Even if Becky won the title and tapped Ronda out the RAW after Mania, who gives a fuck? You made Becky at Mania look like a complete BOY (not even The Man) who just talks shit but can't back it up when the moment calls for it (and she already tapped to Asuka at the Rumble, too.)

Becky has to win at WrestleMania. Anything less is damn near unacceptable. I'm not even a Becky fan like that but this is some typical WWE bullshit Becky's character is getting that people will accept once Vince and HHH bring up your NXT callups the next night. You know it's coming.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I just watched the video, and Vince definitely gave off a Harvey Weinstein vibe.

Looks like Charlotte has already done the job.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

this mania card looks like one of the worst lolol


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

It's the sheer disgust they show the fans that gets me. Like they didn't even bother to find a kayfabe way to insert Charlotte. Literally just did it. Fuck you. Fuck The Royal Rumble and it's decade of tradition. Becky you're out, and Charlotte is in. 

They should have found a way to creatively get Charlotte in if that is what they really wanted but it is like they just got her in as early as possible and in the most ridiculous way so that the heat they get for it dies down before Mania. As if they knew they would get shit so just trying to make sure the actual match at Mania doesn't need to deal with it the way it might have if they had put Charlotte in a week out from Mania or whatever.

Personally, I would have booked it much differently. Have Becky/Ronda have their stare down. That was great. Then separate them. Ronda on RAW, and actually acknowledging Ruby Riot for one. Becky and Charlotte on SD having a sort of feud. Have Charlotte play the it isn't fair card. Becky wasn't supposed to be in the Rumble. Almost like how Big Show complained that he really won the RR in 2000 because Rock's feet hit the floor. Have her and Becky cutting promos on each other, have Charlotte complaining to Shane every week. Have her talk about how she proved at SS that she can destroy Ronda. Talk up her Flair name and how she deserves to headline Mania and how it is her birth right as Wrestling royalty. But they keep turning her down. All the while she is getting REAL heel heat as a whining little bitch. Then at EC, she attacks Ronda after the match and brutalises her again. Ronda missed the next night on RAW because of it. Charlotte then turns up at SD bragging about how she took out Ronda and how she'll do it again because if she can't main event Mania against Ronda then she'll make sure nobody can. At that moment the Rousey music hits and she comes out looking like a badass and sprints to the ring and her and Charlotte brawl, ending with her hitting Charlotte with a Pipers pit. She gets up, turns round and BANG. Lynch drops her. Lynch picks up the title and stands tall. The following week is the Flair birthday show. You have him out there, cutting a promo and he puts Charlotte over and says that Ronda is lucky the WWE won't put Charlotte in the match because if she was, then she would whoop Ronda's ass. Out comes Ronda to confront Ric, and then out of nowhere Charlotte attacks. But then again, this time as Charlotte stands tall, she turns round and there is Becky to drop her and she looks right at Naitch and hits a WOOOOO. The next night on SD, you have Becky and Charlotte cutting a promo on each other. Asuka comes out at that point and says she has beaten both of them anyway and at Mania she will steal the show. Whoever you have feuding with Asuka comes out at this point too, and the 4 woman get in to a brawl. End of the night, this sets up a tag match. Asuka and Becky vs Charlotte and whatever heel Asuka is feuding with. After shenanigans it ends with Charlotte pinning Becky. The following week, Charlotte brags about it and says it proves that Becky will always be in her shadow and that is why she doesn't want Charlotte in the main event because she knows it will end like it always does. With Charlotte beating her. She goats Becky in to accepting a one on one at Fastlane with the prize for Charlotte being if she wins, she gets in to the main event for a triple threat. Fastlane follows that weekend, they put on a great show, but just as it seems Becky is going to win... interference. From the nature boy. Ric helps Charlotte cheat to win and get her in to the main event. The match finishes, and then bang. Out comes Ronda and destroys both of them. And there you have it. 4 weeks to Mania with Ronda/Charlotte/Becky all in the triple threat creatively and Charlotte having real HEEL heat and Becky having the crowd roaring her on to beat Ronda and Charlotte.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

Now let us assume that this triple threat was always happening so no 'I wouldnt book a triple threat' or whatever. Let us just work with the fact that the WWE wanted to shove Charlotte in. 

How would you have done it and made it work so the feud had heat about it and didn't just piss people off? I had a think, and reckon I would go something like this...

Personally, I would have booked it much differently. Have Becky/Ronda have their stare down. That was great. Then separate them. Ronda on RAW, and actually acknowledging Ruby Riot for one. Becky and Charlotte on SD having a sort of feud. Have Charlotte play the it isn't fair card. Becky wasn't supposed to be in the Rumble. Almost like how Big Show complained that he really won the RR in 2000 because Rock's feet hit the floor. Have her and Becky cutting promos on each other, have Charlotte complaining to Shane every week. Have her talk about how she proved at SS that she can destroy Ronda. Talk up her Flair name and how she deserves to headline Mania and how it is her birth right as Wrestling royalty. But they keep turning her down. All the while she is getting REAL heel heat as a whining little bitch. Then at EC, she attacks Ronda after the match and brutalises her again.

Ronda missed the next night on RAW because of it. Charlotte then turns up at SD bragging about how she took out Ronda and how she'll do it again because if she can't main event Mania against Ronda then she'll make sure nobody can. At that moment the Rousey music hits and she comes out looking like a badass and sprints to the ring and her and Charlotte brawl, ending with her hitting Charlotte with a Pipers pit. She gets up, turns round and BANG. Lynch drops her. Lynch picks up the title and stands tall. The following week is the Flair birthday show. You have him out there, cutting a promo and he puts Charlotte over and says that Ronda is lucky the WWE won't put Charlotte in the match because if she was, then she would whoop Ronda's ass. Out comes Ronda to confront Ric, and then out of nowhere Charlotte attacks. But then again, this time as Charlotte stands tall, she turns round and there is Becky to drop her and she looks right at Naitch and hits a WOOOOO.

The next night on SD, you have Becky and Charlotte cutting a promo on each other. Asuka comes out at that point and says she has beaten both of them anyway and at Mania she will steal the show. Whoever you have feuding with Asuka comes out at this point too, and the 4 woman get in to a brawl. End of the night, this sets up a tag match. Asuka and Becky vs Charlotte and whatever heel Asuka is feuding with. After shenanigans it ends with Charlotte pinning Becky. The following week, Charlotte brags about it and says it proves that Becky will always be in her shadow and that is why she doesn't want Charlotte in the main event because she knows it will end like it always does. With Charlotte beating her. She goats Becky in to accepting a one on one at Fastlane with the prize for Charlotte being if she wins, she gets in to the main event for a triple threat.

Fastlane follows that weekend, they put on a great show, but just as it seems Becky is going to win... interference. From the nature boy. Ric helps Charlotte cheat to win and get her in to the main event. The match finishes, and then bang. Out comes Ronda and destroys both of them. And there you have it. 4 weeks to Mania with Ronda/Charlotte/Becky all in the triple threat creatively and Charlotte having real HEEL heat and Becky having the crowd roaring her on to beat Ronda and Charlotte.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

Gotten rid of Becky as she’s the weak link and let Charlotte and Ronda Main Event WrestleMania.

No cute or idiotic sports entertainment bullshit here. Just two hyper athletes killing each other to put on one of the best matches we’ve ever seen in the WWE.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

ronda & becky one on one

nepotism can go that way - - - - - - >


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

Literally the first line is "Now let us assume that this triple threat was always happening so no 'I wouldnt book a triple threat' or whatever."


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

I fucking hate triple threat matches for titles, so I never would have booked such a shit show in the first place. Just one more in the endless list of reasons why titles in WWE don't mean shit.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*



The_Great_One21 said:


> Literally the first line is "Now let us assume that this triple threat was always happening so no 'I wouldnt book a triple threat' or whatever."


Well, that´s 99,9% of the replies you´re gonna get, sorry.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

I'm not even sure I'd have had Becky win the Rumble. 

I'd have had Charlotte assault Becky near the end of the Asuka match. During the Rumble, Becky (who wouldn't be in the match) seeks vengeance by interfering & causing Charlotte's elimination. 

Ruby or Bayley would have faced Ronda at the Rumble, & Sasha would win the Rumble & elect to face Asuka at 'Mania. 

At Elimination Chamber there would not be a Women's Tag Chamber match but a normal Chamber match instead with 3 Raw & 3 SD wrestlers to establish Ronda's 'Mania opponent. Do a ref bump or something so the ref can't count the 3. They open the chamber to stretcher the ref out and let another ref in - Charles Robinson - whom Steph personally brings out to the ring. While Robinson enters, Steph hands a chair in to Charlotte who is lying down at the door. Charlotte waffles Becky, hits Natural Selection on the chair, & wins. 

This leads to Fastlane where it comes down to Becky vs Charlotte, where Becky has to win to be added, with Ronda as the ref.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

Gotta go with Tag on this one...Id have left Charlotte out.

Becky wins the Rumble, her and Ronda have their stare downs/promos on each other. At best, Id have Charlotte complain about Becky not being in the Rumble originally only to set up a Fastlane match between the two which Becky wins whether clean or cheating, I wouldnt care. 

Charlotte can wrestle Auska at WM, maybe throw in Sonya Deville and make it a triple threat, but not Becky/Ronda. Seems like people have wanted this one on one match since the SD womens invasion before SvS when Becky got busted up by Nia. 

This seems like the best written story in a while for WWE and it has written itself more so than the writers have helped out. Camera cuts backstage to Ronda in the Dis Arm Her, SD comes out and roughs up Raw women, next thing you know Becky is fighting and covered in her own blood, now Ronda/Becky is the match. The writers or the McMahons have almost messed up something so simple by making it so over the top. Keep it simple!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

I think OP's idea is great.

What I would've done is to let Charlotte win the Rumble. Make it Charlotte vs Ronda in the beginning and then have Becky be added in it later. Becky being in the match is the more popular thing. You do the less popular thing first and the more popular thing last. What WWE did was tease the fans with a one on one and then change it into a triple threat. If it was initially Charlotte vs Ronda with Becky being added later, I imagine a majority of the fans would've been happy.

Even after Becky won the Rumble, there were different ways to insert Charlotte. They had a good story in their hands from the Rumble. Charlotte was in it for almost one hour scoring the most number of eliminations and then Becky, who was not even supposed to be in the match, comes and wins it in the end. They could've used that but they completely ignored it.

This feud did not need the McMahons. Or at least not to insert one of the participants. If they thought that their involvement could hype up the match, then it could've waited until it became a triple threat on its own. Then they could've done something similar like WM 16 with Stephanie backing Ronda, Triple H backing Becky and Vince backing Charlotte.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

NIA JAX INJURES EVERYONE AND WINS TITLE @ MANIA V VACANT. AMBROSE IDENTIFIES AS A WOMAN AND COMES OUT TO CHALLENGE HER. NIA GOES OVER. BOOK IT.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*

Does she do something to provoke a match against Charlotte at Fastlane to claim a spot at WM35 again if she wins?

Just curious on how you think it will be played out.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

Differently.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*

Her vs. Charlotte is already being advertised for Fastlane. That's how.

They should build that program on Raw instead of SD, but I know that won't happen. God forbid if this shitty angle isn't being plastered all over both shows.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*



EMGESP said:


> What if Ronda taps out from a Figure Four by Charlotte and Arm Bar by Becky at the same time?












Unless this leads to Becky beating Charlotte at Fastlane to make it Becky v Ronda one on one at Mania then this is beyond stupid.

It literally took them only two months to throw out that whole "You are now the Authority shake-up" and Vince and Co are heel authority figures again :lmao


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I still believe its just one big troll. They are just doing what the fans expect and will pull a 180 and hopefully just give Becky that one on one match with Ronda that everyone wants.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

Shouldn’t Ronda want a piece of Charlotte more than Becky after what happened at SSeries?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

I'd just tell Becky to tone down the CRINGE, everything else can be solved easily.


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*

She bests Vince in a fiddle contest.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



Jedah said:


> *Her vs. Charlotte is already being advertised for Fastlane.* That's how.
> 
> They should build that program on Raw instead of SD, but I know that won't happen. God forbid if this shitty angle isn't being plastered all over both shows.


When?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



EMGESP said:


> When?


The arena already promoted it. 

Anyways, depends how they bring Ric back for his bday party. Charlotte is either going to belittle Ric and face Becky will do something..or Becky beats the shit out of Ric and sets Charlotte off. It has to be one or the other.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*

At this point I don't care, first WM Main Event in 4 year without Reigns, so there was a chance I would care, and now I don't...Great Job WWE :clap

If they somehow wake up and get a way to make it Becky v Ronda one on one I may care again, but until then I really don't care.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*

It will be at the hands of Ronda. Ronda will go on a promo for Becky to be added.

It will be Ronda vs the McMahons each week causing trouble. Exactly like she did when she got called up.

Triple threat at WM. Double swerve. With the help from the McMahons, Ronda's lackeys from NXT will show up and interfere to help Ronda win. Causing Becky/Charlotte to join forces from that day forward.

*Print it.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



Zappers said:


> It will be at the hands of Ronda. Ronda will go on a promo for Becky to be added.
> 
> It will be Ronda vs the McMahons each week causing trouble. Exactly like she did when she got called up.
> 
> ...


And if thats they way it goes down, I will care even less


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

I would have had Charlotte be the SD Women’s Champion coming out of RR. Becky doesn’t face & lose to Asuka there, she simply wins the RR. Then I have her not make her decision for weeks. Rousey & Charlotte retain through FL & EC, and finally Vince announces that he’s calling Becky out on Raw to make her decision because she’s being so coy about it. Vince is in the ring with Ronda, Charlotte, and Becky and he’s telling Becky that it’s a huge decision because if she makes the right choice Vince is going to put her match in the main event at WM. And in front of Vince, Becky says if he wants a WM main event then her choice is to face BOTH and unify the women’s titles. Vince thinks about it and loves it. Then you go off the air at WM with Becky holding up both belts.


----------



## domwwiles (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*

Has this ever been done before? 

Royal rumble winner getting royally ducked over and have to win her their way back in the main event....

This is just a giant clusterfuck solely to force charlotte into the main event. 

Sorry but I think it's fucking stupid.

Charlotte may be very good in the ring but is not and never will as over as becky is now. 

People will say well you know she will be there to counter rondas lack of experience as a main event wm calibur wrestler.....I counter with the fucking shitshow that was brock vs Roman last year....Roman vs taker the year before.....the boring pile of crap that was Roman vs triple h before that.

Ronda vs becky had the right heat and intensity needed for a potential classic and one that was more than enough for a wm main event.

Now we have mcmahons everywhere sticking their noses in with their egos being inserted into a possibly history making moment in wrestling (I still think staph will make herself referee just so she can soak her ego and say she too was part of this).

Charlotte being handed things will never make her over with the fans and i would have gone with her vs asuka with asuka getting the win back to set up a rubber match at summerslam.

Then you could have charlotte snap. Full heel. Blaming everyone but herself and not realising everything that's been handed to her. 

But nope and now smackdown women's division is also void of main event women's talent outside of asuka and she will be clusterfuck multi women pre show fodder 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

I book it so Ronda and Charlotte are revealed to be imposters, who get replaced by their "real" counterparts. With the "real" Ronda being Curt Hawkins in a plaid skirt and the "real" Charlotte being Zack Ryder with a blonde wig.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

But I honestly WOULDN'T book a triple threat :draper2

Like it NEVER would've been my plan


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



bradatar said:


> *The arena already promoted it. *
> 
> Anyways, depends how they bring Ric back for his bday party. Charlotte is either going to belittle Ric and face Becky will do something..or Becky beats the shit out of Ric and sets Charlotte off. It has to be one or the other.


Before she got "suspended"?


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



A-C-P said:


> And if thats they way it goes down, I will care even less


The entire thing has a Attitude Era / WCW Nitro NWO storyline written all over it.

We haven't had these type of stories for a real long time. Real long. That's when the ratings were good. You never knew what was going to happen. Now it's all pretty much predictable.

Given the ratings in the last few months regardless of what WWE has tried. And the very recent "new era", with the McMahon getting involved with both shows now. Imho, this is the way they will try for a while. It's a perfect set up. Nobody is expecting this. Be like a sledgehammer. McMachons siding with Ronda. Their arch enemy.

Look at what Charlotte just did on SD. She BATHED in that heat. Those boos. Soaked it all in. Yet on these forums you got threads about how the "fans" disliked a youtube video the most about the recent Becky removal announcement. LOL "fans" whining about the news. Worst thing WWE could do, blah, blah. The WWE writers are LOVING THIS.

Classic setup. Boo Charlotte and Vince. Cheer and have empathy for Becky. Ronda, nobody cares about, but gets "props" for wanting to fight anyone. Then WHAM, Vince is working with Ronda all along. 

Really can't believe the audience is so satisfied with vanilla. Exactly why would a Becky win be satisfying. She's won the belt already twice. She was the first drafted, first women Champion on SD. Had a great NXT run. Won the Royal Rumble(cheated to get in) She had her due 10 fold. Now it's time for a major screw over storyline for pure entertainment value. Think about it, most of Becky's recent accomplishments have come from her screwing over other wrestlers. Time for payback. Same goes for Charlotte (and all her antics), she's gonna get hers at WM too.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*

Becky will keep raising hell and being a thorn in the McMahon family's side until Vince changes his mind and adds her to the match, but only under one condition: if Becky loses and doesn't walk out of WrestleMania champion, she will be *FIRED.* So she not only has the pressure of winning the first ever women's main event at WrestleMania, not only the pressure of defeating her arch nemesis AND the toughest woman on the entire roster in one match, but also the pressure of knowing if she loses, her career is done completely.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



Zappers said:


> The entire thing has a *Attitude Era / WCW Nitro NWO storyline *written all over it.
> 
> We haven't had these type of stories for a real long time. Real long. That's when the ratings were good. You never knew what was going to happen. Now it's all pretty much predictable.
> 
> ...


It does? And lets say you're right and it does have that vibe, there is a reason that those storylines have always failed SINCE those eras. Hell it even failed when WCW tried re-doing it in 2000.

Becky/Ronda one on one at Mania is the money match for this year, thats what needs to happen and will be the most satisfying for fans. Now if after that you want this whole thing to play out I'm ok with that. But even with that said, have you seen how bad Ronda's friends are, and you want them in a major feud on the main roster? I mean Shayna is ok and getting better, but Duke and Shafir are AWFUL. Its at least a year away before the 3 of them are ready for a high profile feud like this.

Like I said in the other thread on this, Unless this is leading to Becky beating Charlotte at Fastlane to make it Becky v Ronda one on one at Mania this is beyond stupid.



domwwiles said:


> Has this ever been done before?
> 
> Royal rumble winner getting royally ducked over and have to win her their way back in the main event....


It happened 4 years ago when they randomly had Reigns face Daniel Bryan at Fastlane to keep his Mania Title match, and it was dumb then...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



WINNING said:


> I mentioned that at the RAW Discussion thread. Could you ever imagine Austin willfully apologizing and humbling himself before Vince and the Corporation? Can you imagine Rock apologizing to Stephanie for calling her a "slut"? Can you even imagine CM Punk shaking HHH's hand after agreeing he was out of line for his Pipebomb?
> 
> Exactly. That's the point. A lot of you GEEKS are being disingenuous in saying WWE is "working" us and that "we're being salty". Save the nonsense for someone who hasn't seen this movie before with others. I doubt most are necessarily mad of Charlotte's inclusion in the match and more annoyed that WWE is clearly "cooling Becky's jets" days before Mania. We know Becky will be back. We know Becky will be added back into the match. We probably know Becky is winning at Mania. That's not the point. The point is there were more ways to handle Becky's character strongly while still telling the story (even if we couldn't get the ideal solo program with Ronda).
> 
> ...


:mj


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



domwwiles said:


> Has this ever been done before?
> 
> Royal rumble winner getting royally ducked over and have to win her their way back in the main event....


Not exactly, but it's not at all uncommon for Rumble winners to have to win it back

In 2017 Randy Orton relinquished his title shot as part of his efforts to defeat Bray Wyatt, he then had to win his shot back from AJ Styles. 

In 2015 Roman Reigns had to defend his shot against Daniel Bryan at Fastlane. 

In 2013 John Cena defended his shot against CM Punk in a Match of the Year candidate on Raw.

In 1999 Mr. McMahon won the Royal Rumble and relinquished his shot, Shawn Michaels then informed him that the spot automatically goes to the runner up (Steve Austin). Austin then challenged McMahon to a steel cage match with his shot on the line, which Austin won.

I think in all these cases the winner relinquished their shot or put it on the line voluntarily though. Personally I'm not a fan of it, I think if someone wins Royal Rumble the match should be set in stone, but it does happen.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*

The fact they did a segment where Hunter and Steph were demanding an apology from Becky or they wouldn't let her go to Mania is beyond fucking dumb anyway. It's like parents dealing with a naughty child. "Now you say you're sorry or we're going to take your toys away and ground you"

I honestly don't care how they add her back in at this stage. Should have been Becky vs Ronda one on one. Perhaps it still will be, but I doubt it.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*

Ric Flair, few months ago: “I’m cleared to take bumps.”

Raw, Feb 25. Ric Flair’s Birthday Celebration.

Becky Lynch, “The Man.”

Ric Flair- “To be the man, you gotta beat the man.”

You can bet Becky is going to beat up Ric at his birthday.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

There are three reasons to book a triple threat title match:

1. The storyline justifies it.

2. The performer set to win isn't good/over enough to carry a 1-on-1 match on that stage.

3. The outcome of a singles match, in the company's mind, would be predictable.

The storyline doesn't call for it, and Becky's clearly over and good enough, so the issue must be predictability. My question is this: why is predictability so terrible? Everyone knew Steve Austin would beat Shawn Michaels at XIV, and it was still an awesome match. Why not just let Becky have her moment and conquer opponent one-on-one?


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



Mister Abigail said:


> Ric Flair, few months ago: “I’m cleared to take bumps.”
> 
> Raw, Feb 25. Ric Flair’s Birthday Celebration.
> 
> ...


I think that most can see that coming. WWE are not exactly subtle. How does that get her added to the match though? Does Charlotte demand it from Vince?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> I think that most can see that coming. WWE are not exactly subtle. How does that get her added to the match though? Does Charlotte demand it from Vince?


Who knows. Isn’t there like two ppvs between now and mania? Anything could happen.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



A-C-P said:


> It does? And lets say you're right and it does have that vibe, there is a reason that those storylines have always failed SINCE those eras. Hell it even failed when WCW tried re-doing it in 2000.
> 
> Becky/Ronda one on one at Mania is the money match for this year, thats what needs to happen and will be the most satisfying for fans. Now if after that you want this whole thing to play out I'm ok with that. But even with that said, have you seen how bad Ronda's friends are, and you want them in a major feud on the main roster? I mean Shayna is ok and getting better, but Duke and Shafir are AWFUL. Its at least a year away before the 3 of them are ready for a high profile feud like this.


Not saying the others will be wrestling on the main roster every week. I'm saying they could interfere and cause Ronda to win. They are fully capable to pull that off. Coincidentally they have been "interfering" recently. 

And to be honest Ronda vs Asuka would be the most interesting match. Hell a Bayley win over Ronda at WM would be a more interesting match. Becky Lynch got schooled at Royal Rumble by Asuka. Asuka wiped the floor with her. Asuka vs Carmella was more entertaining. How Ronda vs Becky is a "money match" is beyond me. It's actually silly if you think about. Becky only fought one person for 4 months,, then lost the belt, then LOST the rematch. Then cheated to get in the RR. Oh, yeah I forgot she wrestled a couple of valets in the last month. Yep, she's "the man" alright. Nothing she has done in these months warrants being in the match in the first place. 

Oh, almost forgot. Take note of the FOUR HORSEMAN gesture and trash talk by Sasha after her loss to Ronda. That was another seed, Yeah, don't be shocked if you see Bayley/Sasha run down to ring to join in the fight at WM.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: What If - Rousey submits Becky Lynch at WrestleMania?*



WINNING said:


> Mike Graham from the Rise and Fall of WCW DVD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becky's not Goldberg, but okay. She lost nothing by losing to Asuka. She tapped quicker to preserve herself for the Rumble. Passing out would have meant that she wouldn't be in it.

They took her character backwards on Raw to sell a story that no one wanted. She was closer to The Irish Lasskicker than the Man on Raw. They even referred to her as the Irish Lasskicker which is baffling. It felt like a "Becky's getting too hot, let's try to cool her off" decision. 

They do this for people so they don't go try to go anywhere else. I noticed that Becky got some sponsorship from outside the company as well. 

They like Charlotte because deep down they know that she ain't going anywhere. It's the satisfaction of knowing that they made her from scratch. 

Becky losing at mania is stupid.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Strike Force said:


> There are three reasons to book a triple threat title match:
> 
> 1. The storyline justifies it.
> 
> ...


There’s one more. There’s a performer in the mix that precludes having a 25-30 minute main event match and that’s what they have with Ronda. They can either have a really good (not great) 10 minute match or a bad 25 minute match with Ronda & Becky. And neither of those is WM main event worthy. You let Charlotte & Becky go all out and have Ronda do spots here & there you can have a main event worthy match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh you just hate Becky, now your position makes much more sense :bosque


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

* Charlotte wins the rumble.
* Becky is forced to start first in a chamber and wins it. 

Then I'd have added Asuka. Wanting to main event she proposes Both women's titles are on the line at WM, in a Winner takes all 4 way elimination match. Ronda accepts, job done.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Oh you just hate Becky, now your position makes much more sense <img src="https://i.imgur.com/XaBIxNS.png" border="0" alt="" title="bosque" class="inlineimg" />


Yeah he makes some utterly woat posts. Ignore him.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> I think that most can see that coming. WWE are not exactly subtle. How does that get her added to the match though? Does Charlotte demand it from Vince?




My guess is Becky will keep raising hell until either Vince agrees to give her an opportunity to win her place back, or else Charlotte willingly puts her spot on the line as a way of proving that she’s better than Becky?


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

A-C-P said:


> Oh you just hate Becky, now your position makes much more sense :bosque


A cursory glance at the threads that poster frequents provides an adequate explanation for those crazy ramblings.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*



ClintDagger said:


> There’s one more. There’s a performer in the mix that precludes having a 25-30 minute main event match and that’s what they have with Ronda. They can either have a really good (not great) 10 minute match or a bad 25 minute match with Ronda & Becky. And neither of those is WM main event worthy. You let Charlotte & Becky go all out and have Ronda do spots here & there you can have a main event worthy match.


Um...that was #2 on the list.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

The way I would’ve booked the triple threat - 

1) neither of them win the Rumble. Have the winner choose Asuka
2) Have a confrontation between Becky, Charlotte and Ronda at Royal Rumble 
3) Have one of them interfere in Ronda’s match at EC, and then have the other one run out and join
4) have back and forth promos between the 3 on both shows 
5) The Authority gets fed up of the interference and brawls and books the triple threat for Mania 

Seems simpler and makes more sense no?  at least this way it doesn’t come across like one is “shoehorning” or getting special treatment over the other, and you have both women’s Mania matches sorted


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The problem tat many people have with this is, Charlotte HAS gotten her moments. They've been handing her these moments and accolades from Day One on the MR, they ALWAYS put her in them unless she's injured or somehow unavailable. They're terrified to NOT have her there even once. 

She's also gotten multiple Mania moments (she beat Sasha and Becky in the Triple Threat at Mania 32, despite being the least over of the three and the other two needing it more) to win the Women's title under the "new lineage" by making Becky tap out no less. 

Had a 16 PPV winning streak in single's matches, that only ended because the babyfaces screwed her, the heel over (WTF was with that WWE, so stupid).

She won the first ever female HIAC against Sasha, in the latter's hometown, beat Sasha again in a IW match where she got the "babyface comeback" despite being the Heel (and then Sasha verbally kissed her ass on Raw later on).

she ended Nikki Bella's record-length Divas title reign mere months after debuting on Raw had a year-long title reign, and she was the one who got to end Asuka's unbeaten streak (by submission no less) at last year's Mania, and Asuka also verbally kissed her ass afterwards.

She was booked to give Ronda the worst beating of her WWE career so far.

She already has as many title reigns as Trish had in her entire WWE career, and more so if we count her NXT title reign. And she basically plowed through all of the top women in WWE during her long-ass one.

Etc.

No one reasonable denies her talent, but she's gotten more than her fair share of "big moments" already, FAR more than the other women have. So for some it's a case of "give her another big Mania match, that's fine. But for ONE MATCH, on ONE NIGHT, in ONE YEAR, can she NOT be there, can you please give Becky her moment like people want without Charlotte needing to be there as well. Is that so much to ask?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> You shouldn’t even be disappointed lol. If you knew it was gonna rain and you go outside without an umbrella or a poncho then you’re gonna get wet and that’s your fault.
> 
> Me? I’m just enjoying the program even if the steam is gone.


WWE is willfully pushing a lesser product due to nepotism and arrogance. Whether or not they made that intention clear you should be disappointed.





Asuka842 said:


> The problem tat many people have with this is, Charlotte HAS gotten her moments. They've been handing her these moments and accolades from Day One on the MR, they ALWAYS put her in them unless she's injured or somehow unavailable. They're terrified to NOT have her there even once.
> 
> She's also gotten multiple Mania moments (she beat Sasha and Becky in the Triple Threat at Mania 32, despite being the least over of the three and the other two needing it more) to win the Women's title under the "new lineage" by making Becky tap out no less.
> 
> ...












We all know Charlotte’s gonna have a résume that makes Cena’s look like Curk Hawkins by the time she retires. But for the love of God can we get ONE feud without her? Can WWE give us one moment to catch our breath before continuing to drown us in the mediocrity and nepotism of Charlotte Reigns?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

I wouldn’t have. 

I would have booked the match _fans wanted_ which is Becky/Ronda one on one.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Meanwhile Asuka is in the back in the lounge twiddling her thumbs. I guess no one really is ready for Asuka


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

I just bloody remembered. Charlotte has already made Becky tap out in a Wrestlemania triple threat for the title. FOR GOD SAKE THE SOTRY WRITES ITSELF WWE !!

iIt would have worked perfectly with my opening post. The part where she goads Becky in to facing her she could rub it in Beckys face that they already faced off at Mania in a 3 way for the title and Charlotte tapped her and thats why she doesnt want Charlotte near it because she fears her at Mania and knows the same thing would happen again.

For crying out loud they could even use it to protect Ronda if they wanted and set up the following Mania's main womans match by having Becky tap Charlotte out to win the title at Mania, and thus laying the ground work for next year them facing off one on one to determine who really is the best with them both already having tapped each other out at Mania in a 3 way but never facing off one on one. 

But nah, just put Charlotte in the match with no story. That works too eh


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Becky’s been suspended twice in 3 weeks lol. They’re gonna beat this into the ground.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Strike Force said:


> Um...that was #2 on the list.


Ah you threw me off with the “not over enough”. I think you should split those into 2. Some might be over enough and yet not skilled enough. And vice versa.

And you applied it to Becky when clearly she’s not the problem.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*



ClintDagger said:


> There’s one more. There’s a performer in the mix that precludes having a 25-30 minute main event match and that’s what they have with Ronda. They can either have a really good (not great) 10 minute match or a bad 25 minute match with Ronda & Becky. And neither of those is WM main event worthy. You let Charlotte & Becky go all out and have Ronda do spots here & there you can have a main event worthy match.


And one more.. It allows someone they want to protect (Ronda) to lose the belt without getting pinned or submitted.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*fdsow Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*



ClintDagger said:


> Ah you threw me off with the “not over enough”. I think you should split those into 2. Some might be over enough and yet not skilled enough. And vice versa.
> 
> And you applied it to Becky when clearly she’s not the problem.


Um...it was extremely clear. And no, I did NOT apply it to Becky.



Strike Force said:


> There are three reasons to book a triple threat title match:
> 
> 1. The storyline justifies it.
> 
> ...


See?

Come on, people, read. *THINK.*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Question: Is Ronda really taking a break after Mania or she going to work a 1 on 1 match with Lynch at Backlash before taking off? 

Guess it was a bad time to follow the WWE again (news, recaps, youtube etc.) lol. Glad I at least don't watch the full shows anymore.


----------



## EC3$$ (Apr 9, 2018)

bradatar said:


> NIA JAX INJURES EVERYONE AND WINS TITLE @ MANIA V VACANT. AMBROSE IDENTIFIES AS A WOMAN AND COMES OUT TO CHALLENGE HER. NIA GOES OVER. BOOK IT.


This


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

We don't know right now. Ronda has talked about wanting to have kids, and that the WWE travel takes her away from her family more than she'd like. And there were rumors awhile back that she'd take some time off post-Mania and/or work a more reduced schedule. But we simply don't know for sure yet.

Anyway, them not doing something at Ric's B-Day would feel weird actually. I don't remember them so heavily advertising Ric's B-day party on the actual show before, we haven't seen Ric on WWE TV for awhile, and it's like two weeks after his daughter and Vince screwed Becky over.

I mean come on, it's practically gift-wrapped (no pun intended) for you there WWE.


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



Zappers said:


> The entire thing has a Attitude Era / WCW Nitro NWO storyline written all over it.
> 
> We haven't had these type of stories for a real long time. Real long. That's when the ratings were good. You never knew what was going to happen. Now it's all pretty much predictable.
> 
> ...


She didn't cheat to get in the RR, she had permission from Finlay.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

I wouldn't have, I'd have booked Becky vs. Ronda. 

But seriously, if it HAS to be a Triple Threat, there was a really simple way that you could have done it:

-Have Triple H and Steph (ditch the stupid injury angle and apology nonsense) congratulate Becky on winning the RR and earning a Mania title shot. But, then have them point out that, technically, she wasn't an official entrant and Finlay had no real authority to let her in. So while they're not taking her out of the match because she did win and they feel like having her in the match will be "best for business," since Charlotte was the runner up and an official entrant, they're adding her to the match as well. Simple yet effective.

Or:

-They say the first part, but Becky essentially goes "fine, put her in there to, I'll kick both her and Ronnie's asses at the same time," and then Trips and Steph do so.

Basically there were any number of more interesting possibilities than just "cartoonishly evil boss Vince just does it for s***s and giggles." Also get rid of the stupid suspension nonsense as well.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



Zappers said:


> The entire thing has a Attitude Era / WCW Nitro NWO storyline written all over it.
> 
> We haven't had these type of stories for a real long time. Real long. That's when the ratings were good. You never knew what was going to happen. Now it's all pretty much predictable.
> 
> ...


Since when was it cheating when Finley let Becky in the rumble? She got in their because of a backstage agent and Lana was too hurt to enter. So it is not really cheating and Becky took advantage of an opportunity like any smart person would.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



BrokenFreakinNeck said:


> She didn't cheat to get in the RR, she had permission from Finlay.





BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Since when was it cheating when Finley let Becky in the rumble? She got in their because of a backstage agent and Lana was too hurt to enter. So it is not really cheating and Becky took advantage of an opportunity like any smart person would.


Yes, because as we all know Finaly has always made decisions regarding matches. always. always always. Never a ref or GM.  Lana didn't give her permission to replace either. Lana can't compete ... oh well. #28 just lost. No replacement. That's the rules. Same goes for Nia, she cheated by taking Truth's spot. And guess what? Nobody gave her permission. She just walked into the ring.


Very simple. You can't compete, you go on record as a lost and zero seconds. FACT Curtis Axel in 2015 RR was taken out by Rowan before he got to the ring. Rowan ILLEGALLY entered the match on the record books. And it's been done before. But all those "replacements" never won. Regardless, all of them cheated to gain a spot in the Rumble.

So the Finaly thing was garbage. He has zero authority. The popcorn vendor could have said, yeah go in. That's how stupid it was. The entire thing was to shoehorn Becky into the Ronda/Charlotte mix.



Not only Becky cheated to enter. Entered dead last, actually #31. Not to mention the weakness this showed. Needed to be dead last entrant to pull off a win. Weak.

That night capped off a series off weak showings. Becky lost the belt the prior PPV, wrestled two valets, and lost the rematch when Asuka wiped the floor with Becky.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Even if Finlay didn't have the authority (and there is no consistency to how the RR entrance work anyway and never has been), that's still not "cheating" because as far as Becky knew, she had permission to ender the RR from a WWE official to replace and injured entrant who couldn't go, so that's on Finlay and not her. It's not like she beat up someone to steal their spot like Nia did later on.

If it HAS to be a Triple Threat, there was a really simple way that you could have done it:

-Have Triple H and Steph (ditch the stupid injury angle and apology nonsense) congratulate Becky on winning the RR and earning a Mania title shot. But, then have them point out that, technically, she wasn't an official entrant and Finlay had no real authority to let her in. So while they're not taking her out of the match because she did win and they feel like having her in the match will be "best for business," since Charlotte was the runner up and an official entrant, they're adding her to the match as well. Simple yet effective.

Or:

-They say the first part, but Becky essentially goes "fine, put her in there to, I'll kick both her and Ronnie's asses at the same time," and then Trips and Steph do so.

Basically there were any number of more interesting possibilities than just "cartoonishly evil boss Vince just does it for s***s and giggles." Also get rid of the stupid suspension nonsense as well.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: The fuckery continues, Becky replaced with Charlotte*



jroc72191 said:


> ummmmmmmm thats the motherfucking point lol


Yes, I get it, it's meta wooo! It doesn't change the fact that Charlotte is getting yet another accolade.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

Sorry, OP, but you should've known due to the volatile nature of this angle that you were gonna get a lot of "no triple threat at all" scenarios.

And here's one more!

Becky shows up during the Ric Flair Birthday Celebration on February 25 and ends up locking the Nature Boy in the Disarm-her. They can gear the fans to cheer this by having Ric (obviously) endorse his daughter Charlotte facing Ronda at Mania, I mean REALLY gushing on the praise and being over the top with it, before Lynch shows up and does her thing to end Raw with a chorus of cheers if it's all done right.

From there, I'd have HHH book a match at Fastlane between Charlotte and Becky with the stipulation that whoever wins goes on to face Ronda at Mania in a one-on-one match. This conclusion would be reached after HHH, Steph and Shane lace into Vince in a backstage segment, calling him out on his BS and reminding him that "it was just about two months ago that we stood in that ring and said that it was a new era in WWE, that the people had the power, and it's our job to give them what they want!" Finally, cooler heads prevail and Vince reluctantly agrees to the match at Fastlane.

At Fastlane, Becky and Charlotte have another instant classic. In the final few moments, just as Flair hits perhaps a second or even third Natural Selection on Lynch and it looks to be over, Asuka walks out on the stage with a mic in her hand.

"Hey Charlotte, remember me?"

Distracted, Charlotte stumbles into a roll-up by Becky, who wins the match and the right to face Ronda one-on-one at Mania. Flair goes ballistic.

On Smackdown, Asuka says she had to do something drastic to get The Queen's attention, and it had to be something that would make Flair want to fight Asuka one more time. Asuka wants to finally avenge the loss of her winning streak at Mania 34, and she's willing to put it all on the line against Charlotte one more time at Mania 35. That match is made.

From there, the women's lineup at Mania 35 is a stacked, three-match representation - Ronda/Becky for one title, Asuka/Charlotte for the other, and most likely a women's tag title match.

This is my take on it for two reasons:

One, even as a huge Charlotte mark, even I can admit that she doesn't belong or even need to be involved with Ronda/Becky.

Two, there isn't anyone else that Asuka could face that would make it a Mania-worthy match. It's too bad, but that's the state of the Smackdown women's division right now. Asuka and Charlotte have torn the house down in every match they've had, and Asuka going so far to avenge her loss at Mania by putting her title on the line for one last shot at beating Flair is a damn solid redemption story.

If they DO stick with the triple threat match, I'm not gonna lose any sleep because I know it'll be a great match, what with Charlotte and Becky handling a lot of the workload and peppering in some great Ronda spots here and there.

However, mark my words, if they stick with this triple threat idea between Ronda/Becky/Charlotte, the champion who suffers is gonna be Asuka. She'll either have a throwaway title match on the pre-show or not be involved at Mania at all. And that's just not right.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

Ric's party seems like a good bet. So many possibilities:

-She drives to the ring in a Guinness truck and sprays everyone down.
-Ric has a suspiciously human-sized cake, that she pops out of and attacks someone.
-She comes out of the crowd and beats down Charlotte and then does the "WOOO" thing to Ric and/or Vince.
-She puts Ric in the Dis-arm-her and threatens to break his arm if she doesn't get what she wants.
-She ticks Vince off so much that he loses his cool and gives her what she wants while trying to "punish her." That's how Austin got to Vince a lot.
-She causes so much havoc that Charlotte/Trips/Steph/whomever essentially force Vince to make a match at Fastlane where if she wins she gets added back into the Mania match.
-Etc.

Get fun with it WWE.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Strike Force said:


> Um...it was extremely clear. And no, I did NOT apply it to Becky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you did apply it to Becky. You even quoted yourself where you applied that standard to her and said she passed. You should be applying that standard to Ronda (who will not pass) instead of Becky who clearly does. Perhaps you should read a bit closer as well.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Similar to what they have done now without so much Authority involvement.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*



HankHill_85 said:


> Spoiler: longpost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a point I think people are missing here too with the Triple Threat:

Would you rather have:

Becky v Ronda & Asuka v Charlotte

or

The Triple Threat & Asuka vs ???? (current rumor Nattie)

(the correct answer is choice #1)


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

how would i book ronda vs becky vs charlotte

here's how

ronda vs becky

done


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GsyzGk4Lw8o

Agree with this. How the segment on Raw should have ended


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: How does Becky get added back into the WM match?*



domwwiles said:


> *Has this ever been done before? *
> 
> Royal rumble winner getting royally ducked over and have to win her their way back in the main event....
> 
> ...


Yes, multiple times.

Rock lost his mania slot then had to win it back, i believe Rey Mysterio had to win it back, Roman Reigns had to defend his spot, HBK had to defend his spot against Owen Hart in 1996, i'm sure there's others i'm forgetting


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Asuka842 said:


> Even if Finlay didn't have the authority (and there is no consistency to how the RR entrance work anyway and never has been), that's still not "cheating" because as far as Becky knew, she had permission to ender the RR from a WWE official to replace and injured entrant who couldn't go, so that's on Finlay and not her. It's not like she beat up someone to steal their spot like Nia did later on.


Just leave it :lol


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I think WWE has ruined Charlotte to. Like no matter what she does now moving forward after WM shes gonna recieve a negative reaction from the majority of the WWE fans. She can be the best heel, best babyface, cut good promos and were still react in a negative way. 

I get why WWE pushes her so much in 1st of matches, have her have the big feuds with other female talent but shes been in the spotligjt to long when there's a big pool of other female talent that deserves a spot to if WWE pushes them right.

At this point i feel the only way the fans will cheer for her again is if the goes away for months, comes back and get that huge pop of a superstar's return. Like Roman Reigns. I have no doubt that when he comes back the cheering is gonna be incredible.


----------



## roybocuma (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm enjoying it. Would have probably preferred a 1-on-1 match, but I think there being so much TV time between the rumble and WM creates a bit of a problem, in that although the feud would essentially write itself in other circumstances, there's a risk of losing momentum if you don't do anything major to progress the story in those 10 weeks or so.

Charlotte being in the match makes logical sense and I find the way it's executed entertaining. The only issue for me is the apology and the ambiguity Triple H/Steph's role in the whole thing; it works if they were luring Becky in to humiliate her for having to apologise (even though it was obviously the right thing to do) before then screwing her over anyway, but it seemed like Vince was acting of his own accord, so not sure what purpose it served if that was the case.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

This is so, IMODO, setting up for Charlotte pinning Becky to win the belt.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

Charlotte get in Vince's ear and convinces him that she's the best opponent for Ronda. Points to how she destroyed her at Survivor Series and would have won the Rumble if not for Becky's ''illegitimate'' participation. Vince makes Charlotte vs Becky for EC and says it's a triple threat if Charlotte wins, which she does via count out after putting Becky in the figure eight outside the ring.



A-C-P said:


> This is a point I think people are missing here too with the Triple Threat:
> 
> Would you rather have:
> 
> ...


The second option. I'm sick to death of Charlotte being champion and I'm also tired of Asuka being her bitch.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Looking back I still share the uncomfortable feeling with the crowd regarding Becky (and Charlotte). 
I don`t wanna say they ruined it completly, but ... idk ... many of us said it before: WWE fixed it to death.

All that stupid maneuver with her apology and it the very end she was still suspended. Meanwhile I even think WWE wanted to f$n ruin it with Becky. Remember the words by Alexa Bliss. That was no coincidence! 

WWE tries to put it over now to Ronda I guess, you already could see that in Vince`s promo. Remember his exact words! The very same moment he pushes Charlotte more as a heel, by backing her. Charlotte comes back to that at SD by talking about business decision blabla. 

I shouldn`t write that in this forum maybe, but I am totally cooled off from this feud. My bad I showed interest before. The moment Ronda signed, I knowed it would end in some cr&p like that. Meanwhile, yeah hate me for that, meanwhile - lookin back - I even preferred the Bliss reign. Her promos were better, it was not so forced and every match was (kinda weird) interesting, because she was like never the favorite. Ronda`s promos suck overall - plz don`t start with the few good ones - and the results of her matches are 100% clear. Her makeup artist and her outfit sucks also, but that is just a sidenote. Everything, including NXT storylines, is build around her. This is going for over a year now and I am tired of this. WWE made the whole roster look like a joke und killing Becky for her was the last little step to kill my interest.

Yeah, I know. Many people are eating the stuff WWE is throwing at them and Ronda got many fans for her other things outside WWE. Cheer for her, I don`t blame you.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

Its crazy that so many people legitimately want to see Becky vs Ronda 1v1. I get that Becky is super hot right now but shes not a dynamic enough wrestler to carry Ronda Rousey to a main event level kind of match. Charlotte’s inclusion serves two really good purposes... 

1. Ronda is protected in the loss if Charlotte takes the pin or submits
2. It instantly brings up the match quality

I know alot of you dont want Becky sharing this moment but the first woman lead main event of Wrestlemania should at least be a good/bordeline great match as opposed to an OK match


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Ger said:


> I don`t wanna say they ruined it completly, but ...


You can say it.

They _did_ ruin it completely.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ger said:


> Meanwhile, yeah hate me for that, meanwhile - lookin back - I even preferred the Bliss reign. Her promos were better, it was not so forced and every match was (kinda weird) interesting, because she was like never the favorite. Ronda`s promos suck overall - plz don`t start with the few good ones - and the results of her matches are 100% clear.


Ronda's promos suck but let's be honest, Alexa's weren't that good either. She had more than a few terrible segments to her name and even now her Moment of Bliss Segments are uniformly bad. She's probably the most overrated talker currently on the roster. Plus her matches were boring too. Ronda's matches are predictable, but performed well, and, crucially, people don't look dumb or weak for losing to her. Alexa's time on top was a nuclear holocaust that the division is still paying the price for, as evidenced by how much fewer top women there are than the number they should have.

You are spot on that this feud is ruined though. I saw the cracks in January during Becky's feud with Asuka, and then the dam broke after the Rumble. They had one chance to save it with that magic segment. But they threw it away because of course.


----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*

Without Charlotte


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Himiko said:


> I liked the segment last night because it showed how ruthless and cunning Charlotte is willing to be to get what she wants. She’s the perfect heel. That feeling of injustice at her swooping in and stealing Becky’s moment, is gonna make the conclusion to the WM even better when she fails to win and Becky manages to overthrow her and Ronda
> 
> They’ll also have a lot of great moments for the video package to build it up too. So you can argue that it’s unfair, but in terms of storyline, i think it’s gonna be great.


I understand that & it all makes sense but they shouldn't have made her apologize and then suspend her anyway.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk



Jedah said:


> I told you guys. It was fun while it lasted. I can't wait until this is over.
> 
> I mean I knew Charlotte was gonna get shoehorned, but the way they did it is the typical nonsensical, convoluted bullshit.
> 
> I expect Becky to walk out as champion but this story sucks now and it won't be as fun or magical as it could be.


The way they added Charlotte was actually quite simple & not convoluted at all. She was added because of Vince. The convoluted story was the whole Becky's injury/suspension/apology angle. It was stupid and unneeded.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk



Broken Bone said:


> Wait. This crap was supposed to be main event??? I don't care whether Becky, Ronda or Charlotte is in that match but, no wonder WWE doesn't respect any of their fans. None of them are combining wrestling ability with star power or story telling.
> 
> Becky was meant to be a heel and since the fans were cheering ( a heel is supposed to get booed, which means her acting as a heel must have sucked), her matches aren't even 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Just like Stone Cold was meant to be a heel but people cheered him and they turned him into an antihero/tweener?(not comparing the two, just comparing the situations)

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk



Strike Force said:


> Just went and hit "dislike," something I've never done before.
> 
> Fuck this company and their total inability to listen to the audience. We all knew the McMahon family mea culpa in December was bullshit, but often it feels like they're antagonizing their audience on purpose.
> 
> Braun Strowman and Elias, two men who were super-over before being turned time and again for no reason, should already be locked into prominent stories going into WrestleMania. Instead, Strowman is dicking around with Kurt Angle and Elias is beating the shit out of luchadores. Fucking fuck this company. Fuck.


You've given Vince exactly what he wanted. A dislike. A better thing would've been no views or no likes or dislikes for this video.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Bratista said:


> Without Charlotte





umair007 said:


> The way they added Charlotte was actually quite simple & not convoluted at all. She was added because of Vince. The convoluted story was the whole Becky's injury/suspension/apology angle. It was stupid and unneeded.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


WWE added Charlotte. And why they did it? Because Ronda/Charlotte shall be the star and there shall be an option for Ronda to lose, without getting pinned or tapping out. 

People are not annoyed by this week`s RAW because of Charlotte, no. If Charlotte had not been the choosen one, it had been someone else.
We had a match we wanted to see for WM and WWE showed us the middle finger. This has like nothing to do with how good Charlotte is. And now Becky fights her way back into triple match we don`t want to see.




Jedah said:


> Ronda's matches are predictable, but ...


That killed her matches for me and the other stuff around her matches doesn`t work either.



Jedah said:


> She's _(Alexa)_ probably the most overrated talker currently on the roster. Plus her matches were boring too.


I took her example to demonstrate, how far away I am from all that Ronda stuff meanwhile, incl. her influence on NXT. 

Btw.: Exactly because of your thoughts - many share them - Vince let HER say the words to Becky before her fail. ("huh, you wanna get my spot?"). It was also to demonstrate us, that Vince gives a damn about what we like. He decides what we have to like and that he can manipule any wrestler/storyline anytime. He told us that through Alexa words.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Becky suspension/Charlotte inclusion breaks internet no1 trend worldwide and most disliked wwe video in years*



umair007 said:


> You've given Vince exactly what he wanted. A dislike. A better thing would've been no views or no likes or dislikes for this video.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


I swear, some of you people...you realize that dislikes affect YouTube ad revenue rates, right?

Jesus Christ, people. THINK.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She has better mic skills than both of them combined.


Of course Becky does.


nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Better ring skills than both of them combined.


Arguable at best


nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She draws genuine heat which is something most heels today fail at.


And she absolutely sucks at being a babyface which makes her as one-dimensional as other female wrestlers. What's your point?


nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> And she actually has the look/presence of a star.


.Yeah if you call big uncoordinated tits with a male ****** looking face a look of a star, then yes.



Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk



Strike Force said:


> I swear, some of you people...you realize that dislikes affect YouTube ad revenue rates, right?
> 
> Jesus Christ, people. THINK.


Vince will see dislike and he'll see HEAT. That's it.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: How Would You Have Booked Ronda/Becky/Charlotte?*



Dibil13 said:


> Charlotte get in Vince's ear and convinces him that she's the best opponent for Ronda. Points to how she destroyed her at Survivor Series and would have won the Rumble if not for Becky's ''illegitimate'' participation. Vince makes Charlotte vs Becky for EC and says it's a triple threat if Charlotte wins, which she does via count out after putting Becky in the figure eight outside the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> The second option. I'm sick to death of Charlotte being champion and I'm also tired of Asuka being her bitch.


Well yeh, thats why Asuka would be going over Charlotte in my options :jericho2


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Strike Force said:


> I swear, some of you people...you realize that dislikes affect YouTube ad revenue rates, right?
> 
> Jesus Christ, people. THINK.


You think Vince cares about YT ad revenue? Lol. Vince is looking for confirmation that what he’s doing is working and in his mind a bunch of YT views and dislikes over a heel segment sends the message to him that what he’s doing is indeed working.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

umair007 said:


> I understand that & it all makes sense but they shouldn't have made her apologize and then suspend her anyway.



Yeah I’m not gonna defend that, I didn’t really see the point in that either. Maybe it was so it would seem like Becky is the victim, whereas if she didn’t apologise and they replaced her, it would kinda seem like it was her own fault for refusing to apologise maybe? Clutching at straws a bit here



Strike Force said:


> I swear, some of you people...you realize that dislikes affect YouTube ad revenue rates, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, people. THINK.




 you’re hilarious man! You’re so infuriated by a storyline that you’re going onto YouTube to dislike a video in the hope of damaging the company’s ad revenue rates


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

This thread is an absolute cesspool. I feel myself getting dumber reading through it.

Anyway, here marks. Prematurely announcing Becky's PPV match two times in a row :lol


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> This thread is an absolute cesspool. I feel myself getting dumber reading through it.
> 
> Anyway, here marks. Prematurely announcing Becky's PPV match two times in a row :lol



Question is now, how does Becky get back into this? Maybe Triple H and/or Steph overrule Vince? Becky simply wont take no for an answer and keeping coming to the shows/interrupting matches?


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Yeah I’m not gonna defend that, I didn’t really see the point in that either. Maybe it was so it would seem like Becky is the victim, whereas if she didn’t apologise and they replaced her, it would kinda seem like it was her own fault for refusing to apologise maybe? Clutching at straws a bit here


They could've done it in a way where we weren't sure if Becky was gonna apologize or not. I would've booked it that before Becky says I'm sorry, Ronda comes out to the ring & before Ronda says anything, Vince comes out and do his slurring, lines forgetting promo & says I don't care if you apologize or not you didn't deserve to be in RR, Charlotte is the rightful winner & because of your bad attitude & thinking that you're bigger than WWE, I'm suspending you for 60 days & Charlotte will replace you & then Charlotte comes out. The way WWE did it, they made Becky look like a joke again.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

umair007 said:


> They could've done it in a way where we weren't sure if Becky was gonna apologize or not. I would've booked it that before Becky says I'm sorry, Ronda comes out to the ring & before Ronda says anything, Vince comes out and do his slurring, lines forgetting promo & says I don't care if you apologize or not you didn't deserve to be in RR, Charlotte is the rightful winner & because of your bad attitude & thinking that you're bigger than WWE, I'm suspending you for 60 days & Charlotte will replace you & then Charlotte comes out. The way WWE did it, they made Becky look like a joke again.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


Simple solution, which they could have decided 100 seconds before the show ended: Becky comes out, declines apology, HHH sighs, Steph is upset, Vince comes out and is like: "no no, we do that match, but as hardest possible punishment you have to win against Charlotte (cause for RR whatever), else case it is Triple Threat.". Becky loses by DQ then, because Steph does a fake attack on Charlotte.

But that hadn`t worked for their real intention. The way they did it, they want to transfer Becky`s "overness" to Ronda. They started right after the show with that cr$p:


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Himiko said:


> [emoji23] you’re hilarious man! You’re so infuriated by a storyline that you’re going onto YouTube to dislike a video in the hope of damaging the company’s ad revenue rates [emoji23]


I disliked the video and (correctly) discussed ad revenue rates.

I did not dislike the video_ in order to_ affect ad revenue rates.

You do understand the distinction, yes?

I swear, some of you people...



ClintDagger said:


> You think Vince cares about YT ad revenue? Lol. Vince is looking for confirmation that what he’s doing is working and in his mind a bunch of YT views and dislikes over a heel segment sends the message to him that what he’s doing is indeed working.


Agree to disagree, I suppose. 

There's an easy counter: view quality WWE YouTube segments where the heel emerges on top. Even though the "bad guy" wins out, the "likes" vastly outweigh the "hates" because those segments are _good_. 

The issue here isn't whether the heel gets heat; the segment simply isn't good and has garnered virtually universal hate. THAT'S what's going on here. People don't dislike it because the heel won out; they dislike it because's _*BAD*_. You realize that, don't you?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I bet the stip is if Charlotte wins at Fastlane, she stays in the Mania Match

If Becky wins she gets put back in the Match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

45banshee said:


> Question is now, how does Becky get back into this? Maybe Triple H and/or Steph overrule Vince? Becky simply wont take no for an answer and keeping coming to the shows/interrupting matches?


Going by pro wrestling logic, Becky probably invades the arena and gives Charlotte a severe beating, or costs her an important match. Maybe she can wrestle Asuka on television if she's ever allowed on tv again, with the idea that she's going to hold both belts at Mania. Asuka can get a tainted win on Charlotte via Becky and WWE will think "there, she got her revenge, now shut up, Asuka marks", at which point, Charlotte will demand to Vince that he un-suspend Becky because she wants to kick Beckys ass. Becky then says she'll only wrestle if she gets back in the match if she wins. Charlotte is fuming so she agrees. 

I would imagine that Charlotte would request to get her hands on Becky, because Vince just randomly changing his mind would make no sense.....although in WWE, Vince may just add Becky back next week because he's Vince and he forgot, or doesn't care.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I bet the stip is if Charlotte wins at Fastlane, she stays in the Mania Match
> 
> If Becky wins she gets put back in the Match


They are not going to take Charlotte out of the match. They'll add Becky to make it a triple threat.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I said "If" I know Charlotte will be on the Match regardless

So Becky wins at Fastlane to make it on TTM at Mania


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I said "If" I know Charlotte will be on the Match regardless
> 
> So Becky wins at Fastlane to make it on TTM at Mania


You said _"if Charlotte wins at Fastlane, she stays in the Mania Match"_ implying that if she loses she is out. When what it would seem you meant was that if Charlotte wins Becky stays out of the match but if she loses Becky gets added.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Becky winning this match by pinning Charlotte will be a shame. No shade for Charlotte, but it's like Becky was a cheap champion.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Darren Criss said:


> Becky winning this match by pinning Charlotte will be a shame. No shade for Charlotte, but it's like Becky was a cheap champion.


Tapping out Charlotte will be satisfying for fans since she is the Heat magnet in this match, Ronda can still lose to Becky sometime later on.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Adding Charlotte to this is the right move. You need a proper heel in the build to this match and if WWE refuses to turn Ronda, then Charlotte is the best option to get heat.

However I wouldn't be surprised if Ronda retains the belt and turns heel by having the other three horsewomen help her. I could see Ronda and the other three standing tall to end Mania. It would be unfortunate but I cannot see Ronda losing at Mania.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

If Becky doesn't beat Ronda, then who will?

She has to lose eventually. Becky is the ideal person to do it. She's the hottest name out there.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

They should hold off and have Becky win the title on the RAW after mania, the crowd would be immense


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stevieg786 said:


> They should hold off and have Becky win the title on the RAW after mania, the crowd would be immense


Hold off in which sense? Keeping Becky off the Mania match? Or by allowing her to be in it, but not giving her the win? I would say that either of those scenarios would be a poor move if the idea is to give her the title on the next day.

If they keep Becky off the Mania match the crowd would hijack and ruin the Mania Main event (and rightfully so).

On the other hand, Becky losing at Mania to only get the title on the next night is backwards booking. You'd be having the top baby face fail on the biggest stage and not getting the bigger moment to only give her a consolation prize the following night. You also cut short the heat you just generated and don't give the baby face any journey. You'd be failing to capitalize on the bigger moment and killing the momentum.

WWE just posted this on their Instagram with the caption: *"Was @beckylynchwwe set up?"*

I wonder if that's the angle they are going to run with next week.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm concerned about a backlash on Becky Lynch. Bear with me here: While she obviously has a lot of fans, you can see from this forum that her success has brought out a lot of haters also. It's probably just a matter of time before she starts getting some boos mixed in with the cheers. 

IMO this would be a horrible message to send to Vince, and to the WWE. Previously they picked a superstar (Roman) and shoved him down our throats without caring what we thought of it. They wanted Charlotte. With Becky, they have at least listened to the crowd and are pushing someone the audience likes instead of themselves. If the crowd turns on her in a backlash, it's just going to send the message that we are going to boo anyone they push. So Vince and WWE will probably just say "Okay, we tried listening to the fans, obviously that's a waste of time. Back to pushing who WE want again".


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

iarwain said:


> I'm concerned about a backlash on Becky Lynch. Bear with me here: While she obviously has a lot of fans, you can see from this forum that her success has brought out a lot of haters also. It's probably just a matter of time before she starts getting some boos mixed in with the cheers.


There are always some miserable people, who are pure haters. This people wait for a chance everywhere and I am pretty sure an old guy like Vince knows that. But yes, some people who loved Becky until now, will hate her from their heart. One wrong step and that backlash could become big.




iarwain said:


> With Becky, they have at least listened to the crowd and are pushing someone the audience likes instead of themselves. If the crowd turns on her in a backlash, it's just going to send the message that we are going to boo anyone they push. So Vince and WWE will probably just say "Okay, we tried listening to the fans, obviously that's a waste of time. Back to pushing who WE want again".


Erm ... Vince listened to the fans? Are you serious? Come on.  Most fans wanted Becky kicking Ronda`s behind. Instead Vince let Becky look like a joke this week, to transfer the hate against Ronda to Charlotte. Then he sents the Riott Squad out, so that Becky and Ronda worked together.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Ger said:


> Erm ... Vince listened to the fans? Are you serious? Come on.  Most fans wanted Becky kicking Ronda`s behind.


That's kayfabe. Everyone knows Becky will be in the main event. 
If it had not been for the fans, WWE would have just made Charlotte vs Rousey the main event. They only brought in Becky because of the fans.

I'll agree that Vince isn't listening by inserting Charlotte into the match, making it a triple threat though (if that happens, which would be my guess).


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Darren Criss said:


> Becky winning this match by pinning Charlotte will be a shame. No shade for Charlotte, but it's like Becky was a cheap champion.


daniel bryan did'nt tap out randy orton at wm 30


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Jazminator said:


> If Becky doesn't beat Ronda, then who will?
> 
> She has to lose eventually. Becky is the ideal person to do it. She's the hottest name out there.


Do you really have to ask?

Charlotte.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> WWE just posted this on their Instagram with the caption: *"Was @beckylynchwwe set up?"*
> 
> I wonder if that's the angle they are going to run with next week.


:heston Are they actually going to go with the "HHH/Steph didn't know, they'll "side" with Becky only to turn on her" angle? Holy fuck, they have completely sent this feud off the rails. 

And Becky in that image alone looks like such a GEEK. I cannot believe they're going to continue to "cool her jets" just for some convoluted nonsense.


----------



## Dulce Libre (Jan 21, 2019)

This segment on Raw was so trash I spent it pondering the fact Steph and Becky had matching pants on.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

iarwain said:


> That's kayfabe. Everyone knows Becky will be in the main event.


i. Fans wanted Becky vs. Ronda 1:1
ii. Fans wanted Ronda as heel there, not like some overnessdrainer
iii. Fans wanted Becky kick Ronda`s behind, not Charlotte pinning Becky or vice versa and Ronda complaining after this and still calling herself the best

So Becky is somehow in the mainevent then, which I mentioned already above. That is just a parody of what fans wanted. 




iarwain said:


> That's kayfabe. Everyone knows Becky will be in the main event.
> If it had not been for the fans, WWE would have just made Charlotte vs Rousey the main event. They only brought in Becky because of the fans.


Like I said above: some people are happy about the breadcrumbs WWE throws at us. The fans had the Becky they wanted for a few weeks, but now WWE ruined it with intention (for Ronda).
Becky getting over that much was a present for Vince! 




iarwain said:


> I'll agree that Vince isn't listening by inserting Charlotte into the match, making it a triple threat though (if that happens, which would be my guess).


He did not just add Charlotte. Tell the complete story.
He killed it by taking the heat from Ronda. He looked at Ronda and presented Charlotte as his champion who would beat Ronda. Before he mentioneod he dislikes Ronda`s attitude.
So instead we got beloved face(heelish) Becky who fights heel Ronda, we got a failed Becky, Charlotte as heel and a whatever facelike (ROFL) Ronda they want to rebuild now.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Do you really have to ask?
> 
> Charlotte.


Meh. I don't think the fans want that. I think almost everybody wants it to be Becky.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Ger said:


> He did not just add Charlotte. Tell the complete story.
> He killed it by taking the heat from Ronda.


I don't like it anymore than you do. This was a PERFECT main event, and they're just diluting it by adding Charlotte to the mix, not to mention all the nonsense of injecting the McMahons into the story.

But I don't think Ronda was quite prepared for all the heat she got for facing Becky. I don't think the plan ever was to cast Ronda as the heel here, she just got caught in the way of the Becky steamroller. And she didn't handle it very well either, although hopefully she'll do better in the future.

But yeah, you're right. By putting Charlotte in the match, they haven't really stolen the spotlight from Becky (she's too over). She's stolen it from Ronda, who has gone from the baddest woman on the planet to an afterthought.

But the main thing is, Becky has ever had a one to one match with Ronda, and that's what everyone wants to see.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> You said _"if Charlotte wins at Fastlane, she stays in the Mania Match"_ implying that if she loses she is out. When what it would seem you meant was that if Charlotte wins Becky stays out of the match but if she loses Becky gets added.




Maybe it’s a “winner gets Ronda at Mania” match and it ends in a DQ 

Kinda ridiculous that Becky has to win back her own opportunity that she earned by winning the rumble. But what can ya do


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Jazminator said:


> Meh. I don't think the fans want that. I think almost everybody wants it to be Becky.


You say that as if Vince cares, he doesn't.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Maybe it’s a “winner gets Ronda at Mania” match and it ends in a DQ


Maybe, I could see them going with that. Ronda could even involved in the finish some way.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Himiko said:


> Maybe it’s a “winner gets Ronda at Mania” match and it ends in a DQ
> 
> Kinda ridiculous that Becky has to win back her own opportunity that she earned by winning the rumble. But what can ya do


Kinda ridiculous that you can just take someones spot in the Rumble when you weren't a scheduled entrant and win too. 

The whole storyline was easy to tell. It's a 3 way because Charlotte won the Rumble and Becky was illegal, and Finlay, who made the call is not a McMahon and has no authority. That would've been the logical storyline, instead of replacing anyone. They won't take Beckys victory away, because she won the event, but they also won't claim a loss for Charlotte, so they both get in.

To me, Vince isn't even being a villain. He's giving the person who RIGHTFULLY won the Rumble her title match. That's why this story is FUCKING STUPID. He's going out there pretending to not be fair and screwing Becky, and making up excuses for why she's not in the match, even though he's being perfectly fair. Instead, they claim that Beckys win was legitimate (even Charlotte did) and have to have Charlotte "cheat" her way in because she's a heel. If she's a fucking heel, then maybe she shouldn't have won the Rumble fair and square with Becky being an illegal entrant. Maybe they should've said the loser of Becky and Asuka will be in the Rumble instead of Lana to begin with. Becky goes in the Rumble with a scheduled entrance, Charlotte replaces somebody else, Becky still wins, legally, and then Charlotte takes her spot. What was so hard?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Kinda ridiculous that you can just take someones spot in the Rumble when you weren't a scheduled entrant and win too.
> 
> The whole storyline was easy to tell. It's a 3 way because Charlotte won the Rumble and Becky was illegal, and Finlay, who made the call is not a McMahon and has no authority. That would've been the logical storyline, instead of replacing anyone. They won't take Beckys victory away, because she won the event, but they also won't claim a loss for Charlotte, so they both get in.
> 
> To me, Vince isn't even being a villain. He's giving the person who RIGHTFULLY won the Rumble her title match. That's why this story is FUCKING STUPID. He's going out there pretending to not be fair and screwing Becky, and making up excuses for why she's not in the match, even though he's being perfectly fair. Instead, they claim that Beckys win was legitimate (even Charlotte did) and have to have Charlotte "cheat" her way in because she's a heel. If she's a fucking heel, then maybe she shouldn't have won the Rumble fair and square with Becky being an illegal entrant. Maybe they should've said the loser of Becky and Asuka will be in the Rumble instead of Lana to begin with. Becky goes in the Rumble with a scheduled entrance, Charlotte replaces somebody else, Becky still wins, legally, and then Charlotte takes her spot. What was so hard?


your post would have more weight if she illegally entered rumble like nia jax did

she literally begged for permission and was given it by finlay a wwe official


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Kinda ridiculous that you can just take someones spot in the Rumble when you weren't a scheduled entrant and win too.
> 
> The whole storyline was easy to tell. It's a 3 way because Charlotte won the Rumble and Becky was illegal, and Finlay, who made the call is not a McMahon and has no authority. That would've been the logical storyline, instead of replacing anyone. They won't take Beckys victory away, because she won the event, but they also won't claim a loss for Charlotte, so they both get in.
> 
> To me, Vince isn't even being a villain. He's giving the person who RIGHTFULLY won the Rumble her title match. That's why this story is FUCKING STUPID. He's going out there pretending to not be fair and screwing Becky, and making up excuses for why she's not in the match, even though he's being perfectly fair. Instead, they claim that Beckys win was legitimate (even Charlotte did) and have to have Charlotte "cheat" her way in because she's a heel. If she's a fucking heel, then maybe she shouldn't have won the Rumble fair and square with Becky being an illegal entrant. Maybe they should've said the loser of Becky and Asuka will be in the Rumble instead of Lana to begin with. Becky goes in the Rumble with a scheduled entrance, Charlotte replaces somebody else, Becky still wins, legally, and then Charlotte takes her spot. What was so hard?




Are you ever not angry? I’ve never seen you post a comment that wasn’t a long angry essay ranting on about something


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096985821427716097


----------



## lymmel (Mar 8, 2017)

This storyline has become a mess and makes me less excited for the match tbh.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

They've completely overbooked this feud and are killing my interest.

good job WWE.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

wwe is just copying what they did with daniel bryan for wm 30 the big difference is storyline was becky is the total opposite of bryan:

not an underdog
not been screwed over until recently
has the look management would want as a champion


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Lord this injury angle. I thought we were done with part in the storyline and they were moving on. And isn't this a house show? Thought house shows were separated by whats going on Raw/Smackdown televised shows. Oh and there's Asuka


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

45banshee said:


> And isn't this a house show? Thought house shows were separated by whats going on Raw/Smackdown televised shows.


They usually are but on rare occasions WWE incorporates what happens in them into what's happening on the televised shows.


----------



## MemoryLane (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096985821427716097


"Too many people talking about Corey Graves, get Charlotte to injure Becky's Knee again Damn It!!!" - Vince


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Fucking injury angle AGAIN.

They keep booking Becky to look either weak or stupid, do they think fans want to see this? Nobody wants underdog Becky Lynch, she was a nobody when she was, surely they realize this? If they keep taking this road than they risk really cooling her off, which I assume isn't their plan, although who the fuck knows.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

I knew they would Daniel Bryan Becky so I'm not surprised. That's the only way they can Book Over BabyFaces it seems. 

I just Wish the Authority was not involved this seems like a blatant way to Copy WM30 Triple threat. I want the triple threat just wished they would get more creative with it Disappointing.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Becky's booking is bafflingly bad, like I don't understand how they think any of this helps the build. She got over by being a badass who doesn't give a fuck, now she's paranoid, apologising to authority, dumb & getting her ass beat. 

I was full of optimism for this and gave them the benefit of the doubt when they introduced Charlotte and the McMahons, but I am starting to think they are gonna ruin this now.


----------



## Cianostays (Aug 26, 2018)

See, they didn't even need to be THAT creative to get the triple threat. Becky shows up and wails on Vince until Steph or HHH give her what she wants: Charlotte Flair. Becky than beats Flair to be added into the match and, hey presto, there's your triple threat.

Majority of Becky marks (myself included) think this latest twist makes her look like an idiot. How does the Booking team think this is going to win over more people to Becky (I presume that's what they're trying to do here)?

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Cianostays said:


> See, they didn't even need to be THAT creative to get the triple threat. Becky shows up and wails on Vince until Steph or HHH give her what she wants: Charlotte Flair. Becky than beats Flair to be added into the match and, hey presto, there's your triple threat.
> 
> Majority of Becky marks (myself included) think this latest twist makes her look like an idiot. How does the Booking team think this is going to win over more people to Becky (I presume that's what they're trying to do here)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


They just have no idea how to book babyfaces.

Look up and down the roster, pretty much every babyface is booked the same.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The triple threat is a cancer that will greatly diminish fans interest in the match because almost no one wants it save for Charlotte fans. This is only going to get worse. Bravo, faux genius VKM. :clap


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

They are clearly sacrificing Becky's heat for Charlotte, "She's popular anyway, gotta get CHARLOTTE over GOD DAMMIT!"

You know what else gets Charlotte over? HAVE HER WIN SOME FUCKING MATCHES INSTEAD OF KILLING THE CREDIBILITY OF YOUR HOTTEST STAR!

This company never ceases to amaze me, in all the wrong ways fpalm


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

fpalm Holy fuck, they are ruining this story (or whatever is left of it) and are continuing to cool off Becky's jets with this nonsense. Becky doesn't need any of this. WHY would you bring her back in this fashion? This makes Becky look like a bigger GEEK than last week (I know, how could they one up it?)

Someone said it earlier in the thread but they are trying to Daniel Bryan her when that isn't the appeal of The Man gimmick. Becky is supposed to be a No Fucks Given character who says "Fuck Everybody" and goes after whoever is in her way. Not as an underdog GEEK. We've BEEN getting that from Becky before Summerslam last year so there is no need to go there when it is established. Becky also looks stupid for rushing back in to attack Charlotte while injured instead of letting herself heal by the time the Ric Flair birthday party comes and she picks her spot. That is what a smart character does.

I know the Bex fans and E geeks are going to try and think this is salvageable still by Mania but it's already starting to lose its luster and Becky's character has definitely been undermined to where two years from now, people will ask "Where did it go wrong for Becky" as a thread here. Let me save you the trouble.

Mike Graham from the Rise and Fall of WCW DVD:



> "Once Goldberg's (Becky's) jets were cooled, it was done. There was no standout. Everybody was just the same and once everybody's just the same, might as well stay there."


I'm just going to keep posting that quote to prove a point the next time another favorite from the hardcore fans gets to shine. Rinse. Lather. Repeat. Stop giving this company the benefit of the doubt. They do not deserve it.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Ger said:


> Simple solution, which they could have decided 100 seconds before the show ended: Becky comes out, declines apology, HHH sighs, Steph is upset, Vince comes out and is like: "no no, we do that match, but as hardest possible punishment you have to win against Charlotte (cause for RR whatever), else case it is Triple Threat.". Becky loses by DQ then, because Steph does a fake attack on Charlotte.
> 
> But that hadn`t worked for their real intention. The way they did it, they want to transfer Becky`s "overness" to Ronda. They started right after the show with that cr$p:


That could've worked too but then they would've put all the blame on Becky & they wanted to make Becky look like a victim instead of a Badass.
You're right that they're trying to transfer some or all of Becky's overness to Ronda which proves from above video but it doesn't make any sense logically or storyline wise because why would Becky all of a sudden care if Ronda is attacked by Riott Squad or not & why would Becky align herself with Ronda when she's been wronged by Ronda as well on TLC.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

.MCH said:


> Adding Charlotte to this is the right move. You need a proper heel in the build to this match and if WWE refuses to turn Ronda, then Charlotte is the best option to get heat.
> 
> However I wouldn't be surprised if Ronda retains the belt and turns heel by having the other three horsewomen help her. I could see Ronda and the other three standing tall to end Mania. It would be unfortunate but I cannot see Ronda losing at Mania.


If Ronda's taking a break after Mania, then I think she'll lose either directly in a one on one or a triple threat or indirectly by having Charlotte eat the pin or submission in a triple threat but if she's not, then she might won.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Just like Daniel Bryan in 2014, Roman Reigns in 2015 a week before WM and then much worst last year, Seth Rollins in 2017, Nia Jax last year, and now Becky Lynch on who they keep doing this stupid underdog booking shit. No one wants to see it. What the fuck is wrong with this company? What the fuck is wrong with Vince McMahon? Is he really this clueless on how to use popular baby faces? If he is then he needs to step away from all of wrestling business. Becky is no longer a underdog. Stop booking her like a fucking geek you stupid ass old man who should have left the company years ago. Even if Becky does win with this shitty booking, you have already did the damage. I dare an triple threat fan to tell me different. fpalm


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

What an absolute shit show. Seriously, is this the worst booked angle in years? Talk about dropping the ball.

An over as shit female badass who the crowd love. And a ready made feud with Ronda. Hell, even a ready made triple threat with Ronda and Charlotte. But they have managed to completely overbook it with all that utter shite. The apology, the injury, the taking advice backstage from everyone, the tapping out clean to Asuka. They have taken Becky 3:16 and turned her in to an absolute fucking geek. Never seen anything like this. 

So much for giving the fans what they want eh? And just fucking LOL at keeping her off a Smackdown to then just pull that shite at a fucking house show. Seriously, the only reason this company is still in business is because Austin turned up in the 90s and the lunatics took over the asylum at WCW. Otherwise this old fool McMahon would have been run out of business a long time ago. 

Help us AEW, you're our only hope.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Charlotte fans, ask yourself this - If Charlotte was as popular as Becky, do you think WWE would risk hurting her popularity to shoehorn Becky into a match with her & Ronda?

You know the answer, this is why Becky fans get pissed. Becky would be NOWHERE NEAR this match if Charlotte had her popularity. They are only doing this because it's Charlotte. They are literally destroying the most anticipated match in years for her, it's unbelievable really.

So far, they are killing the build to the point where Lesnar/Rollins may well main event. The McMahons, the knee injury, adding Charlotte, all have been giant L's. They have 7 weeks to salvage it, but they'll never get the magic they had with Becky/Ronda the night after Rumble back. 

It's a damn shame.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097162888689733633Shoot disguised as a work. She hates this storyline as much as we do.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

this fued would of been better if wwe just turned ronda heel


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I *really* don't mind Charlotte in this match. I don't but you may as well have had Ronda been the Corporate champion for the McMahons if you had to involve the Authority in this story (they shouldn't be, regardless). It's like Charlotte and Ronda was the original plan (which it was) but Becky got over in a quick span of six months and forced WWE into another corner but instead of letting it ride naturally, they're going to used Becky's overness that she earned and are going to spread it to Charlotte, Ronda, and the Authority until there is none left.

Watch as we get closer to Mania. They'll try to overcompensate by doing everything they should have done in the first place to keep Becky from looking like an absolute GEEK who is all talk but it'll be too late by then. Even if Becky wins at Mania and the title, it won't mean as much as it should.

But they're working us and we shouldn't complain, am I right? :mj


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

I am actually so pissed at this. Ronda vs Becky was white hot. Now it's another fucking McMahon vs Underdog story.

For fuck sake it feels like Becky vs Ronda is third in line for this story after Becky vs McMahon and then Becky vs Charlotte. Car crash of a story. Equally as pissed at Becky for not telling them backstage to shove it as she should really take control of her The Man character


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Even thought the anticipation may still be high it is definitely lessened lessened with the unnecessary inclusion of Charlotte. A star as hot as Becky is right now needs a very simple conclusion, and her being injured by Nia should have made it a simple one to tell. Becky never got her one on one match with Ronda and her winning the Rumble gave her the opportunity to not just get the match back that was taken from her, but also become the Raw Women's champion as well. Charlotte may have been the original plan but WWE should have adapted to who the fans were invested in. Charlotte also being put in makes her the "true heel" of this match, taking heat off of Ronda so the fans influencing them to cheer for her like the WWE wanted.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Austin comparisons look ridiculous in terms of booking. Imagine if Austin's road to Mania 14 was tapping clean to Owen Hart, apologising to Vince & getting his ass beat after jumping Shawn from behind. 

She's being booked like a complete GEEK. After she won the Rumble I was hype af for Raw & SD, right now I have zero intention of watching either until after Fastlane. Well done WWE.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> The Austin comparisons look ridiculous in terms of booking. Imagine if Austin's road to Mania 14 was tapping clean to Owen Hart, apologising to Vince & getting his ass beat after jumping Shawn from behind.
> 
> She's being booked like a complete GEEK. After she won the Rumble I was hype af for Raw & SD, right now I have zero intention of watching either until after Fastlane. Well done WWE.


Yeah, her character being compared to Austin is a pretty finished. To me she's more comparable to CM Punk. A white hot act that WWE should have pushed to the moon, instead they do things to slowly kill the momentum. WWE knows what they're doing when making Becky tap or apologize, if they want someone to come off as a legit tough character or a bad ass this is not the booking they would do. All you have to do is look at how they were building up Ronda she debuted as a Superstar.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

RamPaige said:


> SayWhatAgain! said:
> 
> 
> > The Austin comparisons look ridiculous in terms of booking. Imagine if Austin's road to Mania 14 was tapping clean to Owen Hart, apologising to Vince & getting his ass beat after jumping Shawn from behind.
> ...


Yup. Charlotte is the Kevin Nash of this feud.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

So this house show knee injury crap that WWE posted last night was just to justify keeping her out of Elimination Chamber and possibly next week so she can return for Flairs birthday on Raw in a couple of weeks? 

The feud was made when she won the Rumble. 

All this knee stuff to shoehorn Charlotte in has been rubbish so far. I like Charlotte in some ways, arguably a better wrestler but she didn't need to be in this damn feud at all but the plus side is. The Raw women's title and Charlotte makes this match far more likely to close Wrestlemania so all the better when Becky wins. Well if Becky wins at this rate you might get Vince holding up Charlottes hand at the end of Mania to close it. Wouldn't put it past Vince.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Yup. Charlotte is the Kevin Nash of this feud.


You do know why Charlotte is in this match again right? It was a apart of the deal Ronda got with WWE last year. Go back to when The Rock returned in 2011 The plan was always going to be two matches with John Cena in hopes of Cena coming out of it a legend on the Rock/Austin/Hogan level.

No matter how much hard work CM Punk put in to be involved in that 2nd match it was never going to happen. The very next year they cut a deal with Batista giving him the main event against Randy Orton why because they wanted Batista to be viewed as the WWE Champion during his PR run for Guardians of the Galaxy. Daniel Bryan was only in that match because the Network needed to kickoff to a hot start.

Point being Becky Lynch was never supposed to be anywhere near the Wrestlemania main event they have had to put her there but they still want to sell Charlotte/Ronda as the money match. It is not right but WWE continues making these plans for Wrestlemania matches months or years out and is not able to pivot.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

He's right. Go back to last year's Rumble with Ronda's debut and the women who did press for Mania following. Charlotte and Ronda were doing the PR run (with Nia third) at the time. No Becky Lynch in sight. She was in the level Sasha and Bayley are in right now. The plan was clearly for Ronda/Charlotte to be the main event for this year's Mania, knowing the press and hype from the mainstream it would have gotten. WWE was not going to change course one bit. They were determined unless some seismic effect forced their hand.

Enter Becky "The Man" Lynch.

That's why this story is what it is right now and why Becky is getting this GEEK tier booking. There were no initial plans for Becky to possible main event Mania and by sheer will of her overness, hot momentum, and fans staying by her is why she ultimately is in this position and rightfully so. However, that's why we're in this position.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

It's mad isn't it how they actively try to ruin over characters. They did everything they could to fuck CM Punk up. They tried their absolutely hardest to screw over Daniel Bryan. Now they are pissing about with Becky. Hell, they even buried Zack Ryder all those years ago when he got over. It baffles me. Truly. Why does it need to be THEIR guy who gets over? If someone gets over, just run with it. I am telling you this now. They will NEVER have another womans feud that had the level of hype and heat that Ronda Vs Becky had. It was a perfect storm that would end in the first ever womans main event at Mania. And they pissed it away. I just don't get it. 

Seriously, can you imagine if WCW hadn't caught fire in the 90s and Vince had no competition back then. Steve Austin would have stayed as The Ringmaster and Rock would have stayed as Rocky Maivia, and I am not joking. He was FORCED in to accepting Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Rock. Because as soon as WCW ended we saw Vince get right back to what he wanted. John Superman Cena being shoved down the throat and to hell with the fans. And unless AEW become competition it will keep happening because he has to face no consequences for fucking the fans over.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

WINNING said:


> He's right. Go back to last year's Rumble with Ronda's debut and the women who did press for Mania following. Charlotte and Ronda were doing the PR run (with Nia third) at the time. No Becky Lynch in sight. She was in the level Sasha and Bayley are in right now. The plan was clearly for Ronda/Charlotte to be the main event for this year's Mania, knowing the press and hype from the mainstream it would have gotten. WWE was not going to change course one bit. They were determined unless some seismic effect forced their hand.
> 
> Enter Becky "The Man" Lynch.
> 
> That's why this story is what it is right now and why Becky is getting this GEEK tier booking. There were no initial plans for Becky to possible main event Mania and by sheer will of her overness, hot momentum, and fans staying by her is why she ultimately is in this position and rightfully so. However, that's why we're in this position.


Thank Nia Jax for breaking Becky's face. Stupid to say that is the truth otherwise Charlotte would of been breaking another undefeated streak at Wrestlemania. This is not right but WWE wants Charlotte to be the female version of her fatherin every way which means while some might get wins over her all the important accomplishments go to her.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

WINNING said:


> He's right. Go back to last year's Rumble with Ronda's debut and the women who did press for Mania following. Charlotte and Ronda were doing the PR run (with Nia third) at the time. No Becky Lynch in sight. She was in the level Sasha and Bayley are in right now. The plan was clearly for Ronda/Charlotte to be the main event for this year's Mania, knowing the press and hype from the mainstream it would have gotten. WWE was not going to change course one bit. They were determined unless some seismic effect forced their hand.
> 
> Enter Becky "The Man" Lynch.
> 
> That's why this story is what it is right now and why Becky is getting this GEEK tier booking. There were no initial plans for Becky to possible main event Mania and by sheer will of her overness, hot momentum, and fans staying by her is why she ultimately is in this position and rightfully so. However, that's why we're in this position.


Agreed. 

I think the chances of Charlotte winning at Mania are higher than people think. The ONLY thing stopping them would be bad publicity from their first women's main event getting shit on by the fans.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

This is getting ridiculous. I want to know their thought process here? "Ok so we've got this badass character, and we just made her look like a complete badass at the rumble, and people loved her and Ronda's badass staredown. So what do we do now?"

-Hobble her with a obviously fake knee injury for weeks.
-Have Steph and Trips chew her out on successive nights while she doesn't say anything.
-Have them demand and apology, and lets undercut her character by having her actually apologize/cow tow to them. And then it means nothing because as soon as they lift her suspension, Vince immediately comes out and suspends her again for arbitrary reasons, and she does nothing but throw the mic down like a petulant teenager.
-Lets have her "medically cleared" only to have her "re-injured" on a freaking house show.
-Etc.

They're doing everything possible to make her look not badass and kind of stupid at the time when they should be BUILDING HER UP!! It's so cartoonish and contrived how they're "stacking the deck" against her, and it's not needed.

We're going to have to endure the image of her limping around like a geek up until Mania aren't we? And I swear if this is an excuse for them to have her lose at Fastlane, ugh. Again this is totally how people want to see "The Man" going into maybe the biggest women's match in company history. Constantly weak and hobbled and geeked out.


It reminds me of how many people kept saying how it was impossible for them to screw up Charlotte vs. Bayley going into Mania a few years ago because it was such an "obvious" story. And yet WWE managed to screw that up in pretty much every single way possible as well.

Again Becky doesn't work as the "geeky underdog" anymore, her character is past that now. She's been past that since Evolution at least. They're trying to force her back into a role that no longer fits because, well they don't know any other way to tell stories.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think the chances of Charlotte winning at Mania are higher than people think. The ONLY thing stopping them would be bad publicity from their first women's main event getting shit on by the fans.


The only way she wins is if 

A. The match does not close the show and Seth/Brock does with Seth winning to send the fans home happy.

B. WWE wants Becky to do something such as win Money in the Bank in June and cash in on Charlotte.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Anything less than Becky winning clean at Mania would be an anticlimax at best, and flat out garbage at worst, for most fans.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I wonder how _Rebecca _really feels about _Ashley _getting in this match. I mean, I know they are friends, and I'm sure she'll never say anything about it, aside from kayfabe stuff, but I'm talking about the voice in her head, that she and she alone hears. She has to think it’s bullshit that she needs to be the hottest person in the company to get the same spot as Charlotte, who is colder than a corpse. She MUST at least think this, she wouldn't be human if she didn't.

Maybe she doesn’t care, maybe she’s just like Brock and only thinks about the money. I get the vibe that she really REALLY cares though.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

I doubt Becky thinks like that, hearing interviews, watching Instagram stories and reading Charlotte's book. I would think Becky will be delighted that she gets to main event wrestlemania with her best friend. Charlotte said in her book she can't wait to repay Becky for being there for her as a friend even though she was getting pushed and Becky wasn't, she said she Hope's she gets the chance, and yes I get the fact Charlotte seems shoehorned in to the match but apart from Becky herself no one has done more to elevate Becky than Charlotte, how many times has Becky beat Charlotte since their feud began. In lilian Garcia interview a few months back, lilian asks about the rumour of a triple threat match and Becky's reply was that sounds like a wrestlemania main event.

I do think it's funny the anger so many people have over this subject. I agree to a certain degree and do agree it should be Becky vs Ronda but the anger people have over Charlotte being in match and the fact Becky" has to share the spotlight". Surely as a Becky fan people should be delighted she is gonna be in the main event of wrestlemania when last year she was in the battle royal. I don't think Becky or her fans would ever had thought that was a possibility or believable a couple of years ago. And the fact it will be the first womens wrestlemania main event and she will forever be one of the women to do it, and will forever be in the history books, I'm sure she would have given anything and probably not care if it 1v1, triple threat, tag match, four way. Surely her fans should be more happy that that is happening, than whether Charlotte is in match or not


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The problem that many people have with this is, Charlotte HAS gotten her moments. They've been handing her these moments and accolades from Day One on the MR, they ALWAYS put her in them unless she's injured or somehow unavailable. They're terrified to NOT have her there even once.

She's also gotten multiple Mania moments (she beat Sasha and Becky in the Triple Threat at Mania 32, despite being the least over of the three and the other two needing it more) to win the Women's title under the "new lineage" by making Becky tap out no less.

She won the first ever female HIAC against Sasha, in the latter's hometown, beat Sasha again in a IW match where she got the "babyface comeback" despite being the Heel (and then Sasha verbally kissed her ass on Raw later on).

Had a SIXTEEN PPV winning streak in single's matches, and only ended when the babyfaces screwed her, the heel, over (WTF was that WWE, so stupid).

She ended Nikki Bella's record-length Divas title reign mere months after debuting on Raw had a year-long title reign, and she was the one who got to end Asuka's unbeaten streak (by submission no less) at last year's Mania, and Asuka also verbally kissed her ass afterwards. Of course Charlotte got to have a big one on one Mania match, and got to win because, well she's Charlotte naturally.

She was booked to give Ronda the worst beating of her WWE career so far.

She already has as many title reigns as Trish had in her entire WWE career, and more so if we count her NXT title reign. And she basically plowed through all of the top women in WWE during her long-ass one.


Did Charlotte have to "share the spotlight" when she ended Asuka's unbeaten streak at last year's Mania in the most decisive way possible? Or ending Nikki Bella's long-ass title run? Or beating Sasha in the first ever Women's HIAC clean in Sasha's hometown, or again in and Iron Woman match at the next PPV, etc? The answer is, NO!!

That's the problem, Charlotte rarely has to share the spotlight, but others constantly have to share it with her.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

cainkopeland said:


> I agree to a certain degree and do agree it should be Becky vs Ronda but the anger people have over Charlotte being in match


It's because the WWE could mess up a wet dream. They have a perfect women's main event drop right in their laps, and they can't resist messing with it. Turning it into a triple threat, running an injury angle, making it about the McMahons, etc.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Let`s sum up EC.

Charlotte is a megalomaniac heal.
Becky Lynch is a psycho.
Ronda is a ... mmh ... bleeding cosplayer?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ger said:


> Let`s sum up EC.
> 
> Charlotte is a megalomaniac heal.
> Becky Lynch is a psycho.
> Ronda is a ... mmh ... bleeding cosplayer?


Ronda is promoting Mortal Kombat 11. She's voicing Sonya Blade.

I'm sure you knew that, but just in case, it can't hurt to let people know what that was about.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

cainkopeland said:


> Surely as a Becky fan people should be delighted she is gonna be in the main event of wrestlemania when last year she was in the battle royal. I don't think Becky or her fans would ever had thought that was a possibility or believable a couple of years ago. And the fact it will be the first womens wrestlemania main event and she will forever be one of the women to do it, and will forever be in the history books, I'm sure she would have given anything and probably not care if it 1v1, triple threat, tag match, four way. Surely her fans should be more happy that that is happening, than whether Charlotte is in match or not


Becky fans have been cheering loudly for her for a long time now destroying the original boring plans for Mania where Charles and Ronda hug and cry while Stephanie announce herstory has been made. Becky has delivered. We want nothing less than a great feud between Ronda and Becky. Charles being added to the match is less. She and the McMahons can fuck off. Thank u, next.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Stupid WWE can't wait 2 weeks to bring back Becky on the Birthday party??? There was no reason to have Becky on the show tonight


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky upstages both Ronda and Charlotte tonight aswell as selling her live event knee injury, still waiting on how exactly they will re-insert her in her well deserved main event title match.

Raw couldn't be any further away?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ronda is promoting Mortal Kombat 11. She's voicing Sonya Blade.
> 
> I'm sure you knew that, but just in case, it can't hurt to let people know what that was about.


It was mentioned by commentary, but it still was (commercial intended) cosplay.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

cainkopeland said:


> I do think it's funny the anger so many people have over this subject. I agree to a certain degree and do agree it should be Becky vs Ronda but the anger people have over Charlotte being in match and the fact Becky" has to share the spotlight". Surely as a Becky fan people should be delighted she is gonna be in the main event of wrestlemania when last year she was in the battle royal. I don't think Becky or her fans would ever had thought that was a possibility or believable a couple of years ago. And the fact it will be the first womens wrestlemania main event and she will forever be one of the women to do it, and will forever be in the history books, I'm sure she would have given anything and probably not care if it 1v1, triple threat, tag match, four way. Surely her fans should be more happy that that is happening, than whether Charlotte is in match or not


People aren't just mad at Charlotte because she's in the match. That's a big part of it. But the bigger part is that Charlotte has to be in _every single God Damn match, moment, feud, and storyline_. Charlotte is an albatross chocking the rest of the division and this is just the most recent and glaring example of that. 

Enough is enough. 

WWE had a ready made Wrestlemania main event match that fans actually wanted to see, something that was very unlikely to happen as far as women's matches main eventing Mania went, and threw it away by inserting Charlotte into it so she could have her eight hundred and fifty ninth accolade. 

They caught lightening in a bottle, and then they took a giant shit in it. 

Also Becky winning a crapshoot triple threat match, if she does indeed win, isn't the same as beating Ronda one on one clean. It diminishes what should be a star making, career defining moment for someone who's busted her ass making other people look good while getting passed over time and time again. This should be Becky's moment, and Becky's moment alone.

_That's_ why people are pissed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, Becky should be grateful for having to share a match which only a meager minority wish to see. fpalm Here's a novel concept. The Universe does not revolve around Charlotte. Her record has been abysmal the last six months. It's okay for a historic moment to happen without the shoehorn superstar. Let Becky have her moment without having it be diluted by a third wheel.


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

Normally, I'm not a spiteful person, but for some of you broken records I'm glad you have to endure Charlotte in WrestleMania's Mainevent.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I consider myself a huge Lynch fan, and I'm not sure I get the outrage. She beat the everloving shit out of Charlotte and Rousey at EC, sent the crowd into a roar while doing so (thus disproving anything of the "her heat is getting spread out" rhetoric), and is going to be in the first ever women's main event of Wrestlemania in history. If you don't like the story, or the triple threat match, sure, go ahead and complain about that. But most people are incensed that she's not being given her time to shine and possibly her moment, which as of right now is simply not true. The focus is planted firmly on her, and this is definitely HER storyline, even with Charlotte being shoehorned into it. Why does it have to be a 1-on-1 to be a moment at WM? She'll 100% be the star of the match, and as long as she'll WIN the match, she gets her moment.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

The entire angle is bizarre. What was the need for the injury angle? And what on earth was the need for the the suspension angle if Becky is still going to show up everywhere and rush the ring with security doing nothing? Weird booking.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Kalashnikov said:


> I consider myself a huge Lynch fan, and I'm not sure I get the outrage. She beat the everloving shit out of Charlotte and Rousey at EC, sent the crowd into a roar while doing so (thus disproving anything of the "her heat is getting spread out" rhetoric), and is going to be in the first ever women's main event of Wrestlemania in history. If you don't like the story, or the triple threat match, sure, go ahead and complain about that. But most people are incensed that she's not being given her time to shine and possibly her moment, which as of right now is simply not true. The focus is planted firmly on her, and this is definitely HER storyline, even with Charlotte being shoehorned into it. Why does it have to be a 1-on-1 to be a moment at WM? She'll 100% be the star of the match, and as long as she'll WIN the match, she gets her moment.


You know what, you’ve convinced me. Except instead of a triple threat let’s make it a 30 woman battle royal that way more people can be involved but Becky’s role won’t be diluted.

:eyeroll2 

Beating Ronda one on one means a hell of a lot more than doing it in a triple threat. One on one of rivalries mean something and not giving Becky the rivalry she deserves isn’t just a slap in the face to her and the fans, it’s shitty, hamfisted, storytelling.

Also you can bet your ass Charlotte will be the star of the match. Even if Becky wins Charlotte will be right next to her the whole time in every clip, photo, or publicity shot hugging and crying and holding up the belt with her. It’ll be in every Charlotte promo, rundown, interview, and introduction, in a few years WWE will all but erase Becky from the match in favor of Flair.


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

The_Great_One21 said:


> The entire angle is bizarre. What was the need for the injury angle? And what on earth was the need for the the suspension angle if Becky is still going to show up everywhere and rush the ring with security doing nothing? Weird booking.


I agree, I really hate when they do this, it make absolutely no sense. It's logically and physically impossible for someone to do what Becky is doing. Here's an idea, how about showing her rehabbing this stupid injury and having her magically cleared the day of Mania.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Seeing Becky doing her best impression of The Bride from_ Kill Bill _was really fun. And she really needed that after the last two weeks.

But seriously, get rid of the injury crap already. It's so lame and unneeded.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I hoped they were finally going to reveal the injury (especially the house show attack from the other night was fake) so she could get the crutches beatdown on tonight and be like ahh very clever Becky. 

Then she gets escorted out using security as her crutches. Just stop with the knee stuff. 

Rollins, Joe, Becky will forever get comments about their weak knees at this rate. 

Also starting to hate Cole saying the catchphrases "....insert names HURT " 

Every damn night he drops that at some point.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> That's the problem, Charlotte rarely has to share the spotlight, but others constantly have to share it with her.



110% agree with you there.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Charlotte put in her worst promo and performance in quite a while last night also once again she is one of the worst sellers in the WWE. 

The crowd did a great job in dismissing her completely, it wasn't really heat, it was a very flat reaction, she wasn't getting any kind of reaction at all. The crowd was only interested in the man. 

Charlotte must really feel a bit like a third wheel in this feud because there really is no reason for her to be in this match.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Ger said:


> It was mentioned by commentary, but it still was (commercial intended) cosplay.


Every wrestler does it, not sure why it's pointed out on Ronda....actually I'm pretty sure I know why.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Whatever you are sure about ...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So we'll get Charlotte vs Becky at Fastlane but Ronda will decide to get back at Becky after tonight's attack and will cause a DQ in the match leading to a triple threat.


----------



## HellHammer (Jun 19, 2018)

The WWE has been successful in making Ronda look like the least baddest woman on the planet. How many times are they going to script a segment where Ronda gets beaten up by either Charlotte or Becky? 

I have no clue where they're going with this storyline but I do know it's being made unnecessarily complicated. Either build up Becky and Ronda as the two top dogs on a collision course with each other or don't. Adding Charlotte does nothing to add to the storyline other than she's a much better wrestler than Becky.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

HellHammer said:


> The WWE has been successful in making Ronda look like the least baddest woman on the planet. How many times are they going to script a segment where Ronda gets beaten up by either Charlotte or Becky?
> 
> I have no clue where they're going with this storyline but I do know it's being made unnecessarily complicated. Either build up Becky and Ronda as the two top dogs on a collision course with each other or don't. Adding Charlotte does nothing to add to the storyline other than she's a much better wrestler than Becky.


That's another problem - _Ronda_ suddenly feels like an afterthought. It just feels like she's the third wheel in the Charlotte/Becky feud that's being extended beyond its expiration date (shocking).


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I hope Ronda keeps that gear. It was much better than seeing her pick her pants out of her vagina every thirty seconds.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Jedah said:


> That's another problem - _Ronda_ suddenly feels like an afterthought. It just feels like she's the third wheel in the Charlotte/Becky feud that's being extended beyond its expiration date (shocking).


I disagree I feel engaged when Becky and Rousey are involved with each other. 

Charlotte is very heavily in third wheel territory. Feels even more forced with Vinny Mac in Flair's corner essentially. What happened to we are the authority now. Well yes you are unless it doesn't suit our agenda. Thanks WWE, same old shizzle.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ronda Rousey Checked For Concussion After Elimination


> – Wrestling Observer Radio (via Ringside News) reports that Ronda Rousey was checked for a concussion after she was attacked by Becky Lynch, who used a crutch, at Elimination Chamber last night. The attack left Rousey with a cut on her head and her hair matted with blood, as two shots made contact with her skull. She was said to be fine when checked backstage.


Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/ronda-rousey-checked-for-concussion/


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jedah said:


> That's another problem - _Ronda_ suddenly feels like an afterthought. It just feels like she's the third wheel in the Charlotte/Becky feud that's being extended beyond its expiration date (shocking).




I kind of agree with this. It does feel more like this feud is about Becky vs Charlotte than it does about Ronda. 

I do understand that they’re trying to make it so that the three of them equally hate each other, and it’s just because Charlotte was only recently introduced as her replacement so naturally she’s Becky’s main target at the moment. Ronda needs to get involved more going forward now


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

becky lynch is a badass


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Ronda needs to get involved more going forward now


No doubt she will, she has even more reason now to go after Becky in particular after she attacked her from behind.

They handled it quite nicely last night in trying to make it so that neither woman trusts the other and so just want to go at each other.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Anyone notice the difference in how hard Becky was hitting Ronda compared to Charlotte? I'm starting to think maybe Ronda tells people to hit her hard. Charlotte beat the fuck out of her with the kendo stick too.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Funny how Becky was legit reckless with that crutch last night and nobody has anything to say about that., Yet if that was any other woman on the roster doing that to Becky we'd have numerous topics on why said wrestler needs to be demoted/fired.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

People are saying that Charlotte is the third wheel in this feud but its Honestly been Ronda which is crazy since she is the champ they need to start focusing on her more now. and she should finally get physical with Becky she never stood tall against Becky & Charlotte.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky has no history of being unsafe, THAT'S the reason why people are less harsh with her. Past history matters.

History of being unsafe and injuring people vs. one freak incident.

The difference is obvious and anyone who pretends other wise is either being disingenous or clueless.

The only flaw in the angle was the injury nonsense. Specifically Becky, a suspended performer, has to hobble out there on crutches, which takes awhile. And yet security waits forever, until after she does that and beats down both other women, to finally do something. This wasn't like Austin driving an Zamboni to the ring and jumping Vince fast.

If WWE didn't insist on having her sell this blatantly fake injury that no one's buying anyway, then they could have had her just run from out of the crowd of something, which would have been a bit more logical.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

sara sad said:


> People are saying that Charlotte is the third wheel in this feud but its Honestly been Ronda which is crazy since she is the champ they need to start focusing on her more now. and she should finally get physical with Becky she never stood tall against Becky & Charlotte.


This is another reason why Charlotte should have never been added to this. Ronda, and the title itself is now a 3rd wheel in the whole thing.

This is now a Becky v Charlotte feud with the winner getting Ronda and a WM Main Event, the title itself is secondary (or third) And with the Triple Threat (which is probably the outcome) then neither Becky or Charlotte get the prize they are kayfabe after, the one on one match with Ronda.....

Its just a giant mess now, but its VINTAGE WWE, to take something potentially good/exciting and ruin it (or make it less appealing if not completely ruining it)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The_Great_One21 said:


> The entire angle is bizarre. What was the need for the injury angle? And what on earth was the need for the the suspension angle if Becky is still going to show up everywhere and rush the ring with security doing nothing? Weird booking.


It's about Becky fighting the system much like Austin did, That's pretty much it since fans can't go a week without seeing her it makes sense for both sides.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

A-C-P said:


> This is another reason why Charlotte should have never been added to this. Ronda, and the title itself is now a 3rd wheel in the whole thing.
> 
> This is now a Becky v Charlotte feud with the winner getting Ronda and a WM Main Event, the title itself is secondary (or third) And with the Triple Threat (which is probably the outcome) then neither Becky or Charlotte get the prize they are kayfabe after, the one on one match with Ronda.....
> 
> Its just a giant mess now, but its VINTAGE WWE, to take something potentially good/exciting and ruin it (or make it less appealing if not completely ruining it)


I'm a Charlotte fan so I honestly was (and still i'm) rooting for the triple threat there was a way to do it it without turning it into the convoluted mess it is right now with the unnecessary injury angle and annoying authority figures but it's WWE so I should have expected that tbh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

sara sad said:


> I'm a Charlotte fan so I honestly was (and still i'm) rooting for the triple threat there was a way to do it it without turning it into the convoluted mess it is right now with the unnecessary injury angle and annoying authority figures but it's WWE so I should have expected that tbh.


I actually am a fan of Charlotte too, but I knew involving her, with how the WWE usually does things, was going to turn into a giant convoluted mess.

The fact I am a fan of Charlotte too is why I say this is just less appealing than what we had, rather than this another example of the WWE completely ruining something.

But I would still rather have for Mania:

Becky v Ronda and Charlotte v Asuka


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

sara sad said:


> People are saying that Charlotte is the third wheel in this feud but its Honestly been Ronda which is crazy since she is the champ they need to start focusing on her more now. and she should finally get physical with Becky she never stood tall against Becky & Charlotte.


Absolutely not. 





Not a third wheel. Ronda is the reason the women are getting the opportunity to ME WM and Becky is bringing the fan investment needed to give the match a WM ME feel. The mishandling of it to add Charlotte in is why you think Ronda is the third wheel as we aren't able to get more of that. Hopefully after Fastlane they do the right thing and remove Charlotte from the match and the McMahons from the feud so we can get a proper build picking up from this segment.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Jedah said:


> That's another problem - _Ronda_ suddenly feels like an afterthought. It just feels like she's the third wheel in the Charlotte/Becky feud that's being extended beyond its expiration date (shocking).





A-C-P said:


> This is another reason why Charlotte should have never been added to this. Ronda, and the title itself is now a 3rd wheel in the whole thing.
> 
> This is now a Becky v Charlotte feud with the winner getting Ronda and a WM Main Event, the title itself is secondary (or third) And with the Triple Threat (which is probably the outcome) then neither Becky or Charlotte get the prize they are kayfabe after, the one on one match with Ronda.....
> 
> Its just a giant mess now, but its VINTAGE WWE, to take something potentially good/exciting and ruin it (or make it less appealing if not completely ruining it)


I agree for the most. 

Charlotte does take away from the appeal of Becky vs. Ronda straight up. The natural chemistry is already there; "The Man" vs. "The Baddest Woman on the planet". But this is also why WWE may feel Charlotte is needed as a buffer. Ronda's reactions have been bad, to put it nicely. Vince didn't expect Becky's rise or that it would steamroll through Ronda. Charlotte is absorbing the heat for Ronda but also making her even more of an afterthought. 

But there's only so much I can blame on WWE booking her like a whitebread babyface. Ronda is a MMA superstar but yet she shrinks in the presence of Charlotte and Becky. There have been flashes when she has held her own but she's usually a deer caught in the headlights or just standing there. She's so easily rattled unless legit pissed off. 

Charlotte is low hanging fruit. If Ronda's character were clicking, she wouldn't be a potted plant. Becky doesn't disappear when Charlotte appears.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jedah said:


> That's another problem - _Ronda_ suddenly feels like an afterthought. It just feels like she's the third wheel in the Charlotte/Becky feud that's being extended beyond its expiration date (shocking).


Remove Shoehorn Charlotte from the equation and problem solved. Give the people what they want: Becky v Ronda. :becky


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Empress said:


> I agree for the most.
> 
> Charlotte does take away from the appeal of Becky vs. Ronda straight up. The natural chemistry is already there; "The Man" vs. "The Baddest Woman on the planet". But this is also why WWE may feel Charlotte is needed as a buffer. Ronda's reactions have been bad, to put it nicely. Vince didn't expect Becky's rise or that it would steamroll through Ronda. Charlotte is absorbing the heat for Ronda but also making her even more of an afterthought.
> 
> ...


The answer to this is to turn Ronda heel. Charlotte is getting go away heat, which means that Ronda will continue to get legit heat. So Charlotte isn't helping but making it worse as if they just turned Ronda heel, she could have a few segments where she gets 1 up on Becky. She has a lot she can hit Becky with in promos, too, and that came out in their segment after RR. I want to hear more from Ronda. I don't want to hear Charlotte's repetitive promos. Let Ronda get legit pissed off and cut promos. Let the feud actually be good.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> No doubt she will, she has even more reason now to go after Becky in particular after she attacked her from behind.
> 
> 
> 
> They handled it quite nicely last night in trying to make it so that neither woman trusts the other and so just want to go at each other.




Exactly. They have to be conscious of not accidentally making it appear almost like a handicap match, (they almost did it with Ronda and Becky against Charlotte) there can’t be any allies in his match, it has to be all three women hate each other and wanna destroy each other equally


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lyynch said:


> *The answer to this is to turn Ronda heel. *Charlotte is getting go away heat, which means that Ronda will continue to get legit heat. So Charlotte isn't helping but making it worse as if they just turned Ronda heel, she could have a few segments where she gets 1 up on Becky. She has a lot she can hit Becky with in promos, too, and that came out in their segment after RR. I want to hear more from Ronda. I don't want to hear Charlotte's repetitive promos. Let Ronda get legit pissed off and cut promos. Let the feud actually be good.


But they won't. unk3

Another poster mentioned that they want Ronda for press and interviews. They don't want to push her as a "bad guy". To me, Ronda's best moments are when she's been allowed to be herself. But most times, she comes off rattled and just the "other woman" between Becky and Charlotte. She's just there. 

Ronda should've always been booked as better than everyone else; the Hollywood outsider looking down her nose.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ronda as the corporate champion with Becky as the antihero in a one on one would have been the most entertaining way to book the angle in my opinion.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Empress said:


> But they won't. unk3
> 
> Another poster mentioned that they want Ronda for press and interviews. They don't want to push her as a "bad guy". To me, Ronda's best moments are when she's been allowed to be herself. But most times, she comes off rattled and just the "other woman" between Becky and Charlotte. She's just there.
> 
> Ronda should've always been booked as better than everyone else; the Hollywood outsider looking down her nose.


She doesn't need to be pushed as a quintessential bad guy. As you said, she should just be herself, which would be someone who would have attacked Becky Lynch by now instead of how WWE books their babyfaces as being naive and dumb. I thought they were going to go in that direction after the RR until the McMahons got involved. I also think Ronda coming off rattled does work if the bring what Becky was saying in her pre-SvS interviews into the promos. She said something about how Ronda hasn't been tested but she has. It can be presented as Becky getting in Ronda's head. Ronda is obviously a person who is afraid of losing and can't handle losses, whereas Becky has lost and recovered before. That's something they could have explored. I don't think it would have been presented so clear cut unless Ronda embraced that storytelling. It would still be better storytelling than the convoluted mess we have now.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I can’t lie, it’s beginning to lose its steam which is what I feared. Not in of the woman’s faults but this things is dying.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Well if she is the third wheel tonight is the night to change all that. She better come out pissed off for what Becky did to her last night.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

As much as I love her, I kind of think that Becky not showing up tonight would be best. Supposedly she got "arrested" last night and there's really not much that she could do tonight except beat up Ronda more or get beaten up herself.

So let her actions marinate for a week, maybe have Vine or Ronda or whomever "address" them tonight, and then they could bring her back next week for Ric Flair's birthday celebration.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lyynch said:


> She doesn't need to be pushed as a quintessential bad guy. As you said, she should just be herself, which would be someone who would have attacked Becky Lynch by now instead of how WWE books their babyfaces as being naive and dumb. I thought they were going to go in that direction after the RR until the McMahons got involved. I also think Ronda coming off rattled does work if the bring what Becky was saying in her pre-SvS interviews into the promos. She said something about how Ronda hasn't been tested but she has. It can be presented as Becky getting in Ronda's head. Ronda is obviously a person who is afraid of losing and can't handle losses, whereas Becky has lost and recovered before. That's something they could have explored. I don't think it would have been presented so clear cut unless Ronda embraced that storytelling. It would still be better storytelling than the convoluted mess we have now.


This is too logical for WWE. It would be great if Becky could throw up her UFC career in Ronda's face, taunt her about crawling to the WWE because she's really not the "Baddest Woman Alive".

What's really frustrating is that WWE has had weeks, and possibly a year, to get this angle right. And it's just so messy. I don't mind camp and things being over the top but when they're done right! Three women who claim to be the alpha writes itself; there's no need for an Authority or knee injury angle.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Becky won't show tonight, I don't think

Come next week


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Empress said:


> This is too logical for WWE. It would be great if Becky could throw up her UFC career in Ronda's face, taunt her about crawling to the WWE because she's really not the "Baddest Woman Alive".


That would be bad idea. Rousey is supposed to be top of mountain, claiming she isn't makes Lynch look bad even if she beats her



> What's really frustrating is that WWE has had weeks, and possibly a year, to get this angle right. And it's just so messy. I don't mind camp and things being over the top but when they're done right! Three women who claim to be the alpha writes itself; there's no need for an Authority or knee injury angle.


Case of too long to think about it. Remember this whole 'storyline' began in October last year. When wwe have weekly tv to fill they over complicate things... remember Vince and Bret in 2010 and even Hogan vs rock (which only had 4 weeks not 6 months build) and they did silly shit with ambulance and kidnappings


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

At the end of the day as long as Becky is holding that title at the end of WM I'll be happy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If Becky pins anyone but Ronda at Mania, WWE fucked up.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> That would be bad idea. Rousey is supposed to be top of mountain, claiming she isn't makes Lynch look bad even if she beats her
> 
> 
> 
> Case of too long to think about it. Remember this whole 'storyline' began in October last year. When wwe have weekly tv to fill they over complicate things... remember Vince and Bret in 2010 and even Hogan vs rock (which only had 4 weeks not 6 months build) and they did silly shit with ambulance and kidnappings


I understand what you're saying in terms of it making Ronda look bad but it's out there. She did not come to the WWE with a clean slate. There's more to be mined organically between Becky and Ronda without WWE inserting the McMahon's and Charlotte. Ronda's past is a sore spot that should've been exploited more. I'm not saying that Becky should beat her over the head with it but there's a reason why Ronda isn't in UFC anymore.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Empress said:


> I understand what you're saying in terms of it making Ronda look bad but it's out there. She did not come to the WWE with a clean slate. There's more to be mined organically between Becky and Ronda without WWE inserting the McMahon's and Charlotte. Ronda's past is a sore spot that should've been exploited more. I'm not saying that Becky should beat her over the head with it *but there's a reason why Ronda isn't in UFC anymore*.


There's a reason why John Cena, Roman Reigns or even Triple H (who break kayfabe to look and sound cool) never mentioned Lesnar abysmal defeat at the hands of Velasquez, it would not make Lesnar look bad it would make the company and the entire roster look bad.

If Lesnar/Ronda are "losers" then what's left for the WWE talent ?

Becky is not a MMA competitor and she will never be, she will never be Amanda Nunes so there's no reason to mention how Ronda was destroyed in her last UFC matches.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

If WWE is smart they'll have Charlotte pin Becky at WM.


----------



## GrumpyHawk (Feb 19, 2019)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> There's a reason why John Cena, Roman Reigns or even Triple H (who break kayfabe to look and sound cool) never mentioned Lesnar abysmal defeat at the hands of Velasquez, it would not make Lesnar look bad it would make the company and the entire roster look bad.
> 
> If Lesnar/Ronda are "losers" then what's left for the WWE talent ?
> 
> Becky is not a MMA competitor and she will never be, she will never be Amanda Nunes so *there's no reason to mention how Ronda was destroyed in her last UFC matches*.


EXACTLY!!! 

I guarantee Becky Lynch would absolutely destroy Amanda Nunes in a WWE competition. Two different sports entirely. It's the same as expecting Usain Bolt to be good at crochet just because he can run fast.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If WWE is smart they'll have Charlotte pin Becky at WM.


*You just want the world to burn. :monkey*


----------



## Whatplanet (Feb 5, 2019)

Do you think there's a chance of Charlotte winning? Some people think because it's been so long since she has, that she is due for a big win. If Becky wins at Fastlane to get into the match and its not just a 'winner faces Rousey' situation, do you see her winning again at WM?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It's WWE so I put nothing beyond them. And Charlotte is their golden girl and they've had her win in other "big moments" where it made little sense. So it's certainly possible.

It'd be incredibly stupid though, for a number of reasons.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If Becky/Steph is the plan for Summerslam (I hope to god not. Becky doesn't need the anti-draw Authority to drag her down further), it wouldn't shock me if they have Charlotte win the title from Ronda. At all.

I still think Becky wins it all, despite the story and the character has lessened since the RAW after the Rumble, but they could easily change it if they want.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> There's a reason why John Cena, Roman Reigns or even Triple H (who break kayfabe to look and sound cool) never mentioned Lesnar abysmal defeat at the hands of Velasquez, it would not make Lesnar look bad it would make the company and the entire roster look bad.
> 
> If Lesnar/Ronda are "losers" then what's left for the WWE talent ?
> 
> Becky is not a MMA competitor and she will never be, she will never be Amanda Nunes so there's no reason to mention how Ronda was destroyed in her last UFC matches.


To each their own but I still think Vince should cut a check to Amanda Nunes and just have her at Mania or a RAW leading up to the main event. The more natural story is Ronda trying to start her career over, not all these bells and whistles the WWE is doing now. WWE is messing with a simple story that was working.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Whatplanet said:


> Do you think there's a chance of Charlotte winning?


Assuming that Ronda is taking a break for awhile after Wrestlemania, that means Ronda isn't winning. So that leaves Becky or Charlotte. Becky should win, but that doesn't mean she's going to.

It wouldn't surprise me at all for Vince to give Charlotte the win here. It seems like just the sort of situation he likes to troll the fans and give Charlotte more heel heat. I'd say chances are about 70% Becky, 30% Charlotte.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Whatplanet said:


> Do you think there's a chance of Charlotte winning? Some people think because it's been so long since she has, that she is due for a big win. If Becky wins at Fastlane to get into the match and its not just a 'winner faces Rousey' situation, do you see her winning again at WM?


I don't, this is Daniel Bryan/WM 30 situation all over again. That was the first WrestleMania on the Network and anything at the end that wasn't Daniel Bryan winning the title was going to completely crapped on and that was not the scene the WWE wanted ending their first WM on the Network.

This (presumably) is the same situation where in this will be their first ever Women's WM "Main Event" and the WWE doesn't want the scene at the end of that being the crowd completely shitting on the end of the match, so therefore Becky has to win.


----------



## TrulyJulieRokks (Jun 13, 2017)

*If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*

Last time I checked it was his company? He is the one that pays everybody right? Why does he have to "push"for anything? Say "This is what I want and if you don't like it tough".


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Shareholders tell him to jump and he says how high


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*

But he.....doesn't want it to be 1 on 1, he wants it to be a 3 way with Charlotte. What are you even talking about?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*

I really think the Shareholders & Vinces Peers want Charlotte in the Match


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> But he.....doesn't want it to be 1 on 1, he wants it to be a 3 way with Charlotte. What are you even talking about?


Literally took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*

I doubt Vince cares about the girls, more like Steph and HHH wanted Charlotte vs Ronda, Becky was an accident.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm sure the Flair inclusion was his decision.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*

Vince wants it to be a triple threat.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*

Why did I do this to myself? I knew that it would hurt my brain trying to figure out the op. But I still did it.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> But he.....doesn't want it to be 1 on 1, he wants it to be a 3 way with Charlotte. What are you even talking about?


Nah, we all know Charlotte is taking the pinfall, to prevent Ronda Rousey from going through mental breakdown. She thinks losing in wrestling is real


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*

I really hope ronda doesn’t think like that. Surely she doesn’t expect to go undefeated in wwe. I mean it’s scripted so a mental break down will make her look crazy.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*

More like, Ronda will be the one who wont be pinned.

Anyway, it's always been this way. Anything the "WWE Universe" (that's us) wants, Vince does the exact opposite.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*

I can't imagine Ronda freaking out for losing a match, wasn't she aware as to how WWE works by now? Unless something in her contract says, she can't be beat :lmao 

Would be a shocker if she does take the fall though but adding Charlotte to the mix meant, she'll be protected somehow. Giving the logic of "I did lose but I did not get pinned or submitted".


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I would just say don’t believe everything you read. If Vince always gets what he wants, which seems apparent, it makes no sense that he’d do a triple threat if it’s something neither he or the fans want.



Mindy_Macready said:


> Nah, we all know Charlotte is taking the pinfall, to prevent Ronda Rousey from going through mental breakdown. She thinks losing in wrestling is real




See, I personally don’t see that happening. I see Ronda taking the pin or tapping. This is gonna be her first loss, and they want this win for Becky and this match to be a huge deal, so why half-ass it by having Charlotte take the fall? It will very much lessen the effect if they don’t have Ronda be the one to pin/tap


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*



Brodus Clay said:


> I doubt Vince cares about the girls, more like Steph and HHH wanted Charlotte vs Ronda, Becky was an accident.


Pretty much. Fairly certain Becky was an accident at Mania 32 between Sasha/Charlotte too.

Funny how this keeps happening, you'd think they'd wise up :lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Pretty much. Fairly certain Becky was an accident at Mania 32 between Sasha/Charlotte too.
> 
> Funny how this keeps happening, you'd think they'd wise up :lol


She wasn't. They did a match at the Rumble where Becky was about to win & Ric screwed her (that sounds weird) The triple threat was always the plan, because they wanted Charlotte to be the first "new" Women's Champion & they didn't want to beat Sasha, as she was super hot at the time & they had plans to make her a star, so they had to put Becky in there to take the L.

They absolutely never intended for Becky to surpass Charlotte though. That was all an accident on their part, and down to excellent character work on Becky's.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*



Himiko said:


> See, I personally don’t see that happening. I see Ronda taking the pin or tapping. This is gonna be her first loss, and they want this win for Becky and this match to be a huge deal, so why half-ass it by having Charlotte take the fall? It will very much lessen the effect if they don’t have Ronda be the one to pin/tap


Because, if Ronda is leaving, they can build on the Becky/Charlotte feud by saying that Becky beat Charlotte in the main event of WrestleMania, as well as establish that as a crucial point in their rivalry for years. If Ronda takes the fall, then Charlotte was just there, and you can't push her as being in the story as much. I don't agree with that reasoning but that's probably their reasoning.

Plus, Ronda is supposed to be working with Becky 1 on 1 after Mania, and "you never beat ME" is a hook for the next PPV and then Becky can beat Ronda upon her exit. It also plays into the narrative that Becky had about Asuka. "Becky, you're a paper champion" and then she proves Ronda wrong. 

Becky beating Ronda is the correct finish, but Becky vs Ronda is also the correct match, and they didn't do that either.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*

If anything vince wants Charlotte vs Ronda


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because, if Ronda is leaving, they can build on the Becky/Charlotte feud by saying that Becky beat Charlotte in the main event of WrestleMania, as well as establish that as a crucial point in their rivalry for years. If Ronda takes the fall, then Charlotte was just there, and you can't push her as being in the story as much. I don't agree with that reasoning but that's probably their reasoning.
> 
> Plus, Ronda is supposed to be working with Becky 1 on 1 after Mania, and "you never beat ME" is a hook for the next PPV and then Becky can beat Ronda upon her exit. It also plays into the narrative that Becky had about Asuka. "Becky, you're a paper champion" and then she proves Ronda wrong.
> 
> Becky beating Ronda is the correct finish, but Becky vs Ronda is also the correct match, and they didn't do that either.




That would be such a cop out if they have Ronda’s first loss not even be Ronda taking the fall. [emoji1304] 

I’m hoping instead they have Ronda take the fall, and just continue the Becky Ronda feud anyway


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*

Ronda can't heel - she takes it way too personally and she'd get nuclear heat against Becky and probably have a mental breakdown. Charlotte is there to play the heel and take all the scorn from the fans - she's the heat shield for Ronda in all this. Also Becky needs to win, and Ronda isn't ready to lose yet. Finally this is going to close WM and Ronda is pretty damn green for all that pressure still and a bit botchy. Lynch and Charlotte can cover for her and do most of the ring work.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> She wasn't. They did a match at the Rumble where Becky was about to win & Ric screwed her (that sounds weird) The triple threat was always the plan, because they wanted Charlotte to be the first "new" Women's Champion & they didn't want to beat Sasha, as she was super hot at the time & they had plans to make her a star, so they had to put Becky in there to take the L.
> 
> They absolutely never intended for Becky to surpass Charlotte though. That was all an accident on their part, and down to excellent character work on Becky's.


Yeah, i remember that match, loss via sports jacket :lol

I just remember that post match it seemed that Becky was basically totally forgotten about when Sasha made her return to interrupt Charlotte, but the fact that Sasha got booed for attacking Becky despite how over she was, was rather eye opening, Becky was arguably the hottest face on the whole roster at the time too.

Just seemed at the time that she didn't really belong, but then they added her to the match due to her popularity at the time, if only to delay the Sasha/Charlotte feud until the hot period around Summerslam. 

That was how i interpreted it at the time, could well be wrong i suppose.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*



Himiko said:


> That would be such a cop out if they have Ronda’s first loss not even be Ronda taking the fall. [emoji1304]
> 
> I’m hoping instead they have Ronda take the fall, and just continue the Becky Ronda feud anyway


They've already done that. Her first loss has already happened. Natalya was beaten by Sasha in a tag match they had.






Yep. They're actually that stupid.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They've already done that. Her first loss has already happened. Natalya was beaten by Sasha in a tag match they had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think of her as undefeated. Asuka was still billed as undefeated despite technically losing in a battle royal. They called Rusev undefeated for a whole year despite losing tag matches and getting DQ'd a bunch.

Until Ronda is pinned or submitted I'd say she's undefeated.

It would not surprise me one bit if Ronda doesn't get pinned or tap through her entire run. Expect Charlotte to tap at Mania.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Whatplanet said:


> Do you think there's a chance of Charlotte winning?


This is an option.




Mindy_Macready said:


> Nah, we all know Charlotte is taking the pinfall, to prevent Ronda Rousey from going through mental breakdown. She thinks losing in wrestling is real





Twilight Sky said:


> More like, Ronda will be the one who wont be pinned.


This.



Himiko said:


> That would be such a cop out if they have Ronda’s first loss not even be Ronda taking the fall. [emoji1304]



I cannot imagine Ronda accepts taking a pin at WM. Becky wins over Charlotte or the opposite.



Himiko said:


> I’m hoping instead they have Ronda take the fall, and just continue the Becky Ronda feud anyway



At this very moment the only thing I can imagine - plz don`t be angry at me - is Rousey losing her title without getting pinned and then she wins against the champion in a non-title match before leaving.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I still think of her as undefeated. Asuka was still billed as undefeated despite technically losing in a battle royal. They called Rusev undefeated for a whole year despite losing tag matches and getting DQ'd a bunch.
> 
> Until Ronda is pinned or submitted I'd say she's undefeated.
> 
> It would not surprise me one bit if Ronda doesn't get pinned or tap through her entire run. Expect Charlotte to tap at Mania.




But they were gonna go with Becky vs Ronda, or else Charlotte vs Ronda, which both were gonna involve having Ronda’s undefeated streak being broken. Why would they take that away now that it’s a triple threat? 

Charlotte wasn’t added to the match to take the fall, she was added to make the match better and to have more than one full timer main event. 

So I think Ronda’s taking the fall. I’ll be really disappointed if she doesn’t, because then it will feel like Becky didn’t defeat Ronda. She’s already defeated Charlotte loads of times.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ronda not takin the fall would be a cheap cop out, and just prove that WWE has truly become obsessed with pushing MMA people to a degree that'd make Antonio Inoki blush.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Raw and Smackdown were both boring this week without Becky.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Himiko said:


> But they were gonna go with Becky vs Ronda, or else Charlotte vs Ronda, which both were gonna involve having Ronda’s undefeated streak being broken. Why would they take that away now that it’s a triple threat?
> 
> Charlotte wasn’t added to the match to take the fall, she was added to make the match better and to have more than one full timer main event.
> 
> So I think Ronda’s taking the fall. I’ll be really disappointed if she doesn’t, because then it will feel like Becky didn’t defeat Ronda. She’s already defeated Charlotte loads of times.


As long as Charlotte's in the match, they're not going to let Ronda take the fall. This allows them to get what they want. A women's WM ME to be received well, the chosen one in the ME and the opportunity for Charlotte to be the first to pin or submit Ronda later.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

If the match doesn't actually close the show, I'd say there's at least a chance Ronda wins the match.

If it does close the show, Ronda's losing, and she's taking the fall. Because not only would the moment be about the women finally closing Mania, it's also about the strongest-booked champ in years finally losing a match.

Mania isn't only where the biggest championship coronations take place, it's also the night where streaks get broken.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

So no Becky this week on either shows I'd wager next week on Raw they have something fairly big planned.

Charlotte could use this segment to express her superiority and the fact she doesn't need her father's support on his own birthday to draw nuclear heat, This could prompt Becky to appear in some capacity.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

StylesClash90 said:


> Charlotte could use this segment to express her superiority and the fact she doesn't need her father's support on his own birthday to draw nuclear heat, This could prompt Becky to appear in some capacity.


I think that's how they should do it. Charlotte should do something similar to what she did over two years ago...











Have her tell Ric that she doesn't needs him, that she has surpassed him and that unlike him she is actually going to main event WrestleMania. Or something along those lines to draw heat.

Then have Becky show up and let her and Charlotte get into it for a bit. Then have Ronda come out and attack both.


----------



## Ravenscar7 (Aug 20, 2018)

HankHill_85 said:


> If the match doesn't actually close the show, I'd say there's at least a chance Ronda wins the match.
> 
> If it does close the show, Ronda's losing, and she's taking the fall. Because not only would the moment be about the women finally closing Mania, it's also about the strongest-booked champ in years finally losing a match.
> 
> Mania isn't only where the biggest championship coronations take place, it's also the night where streaks get broken.


I beg to differ. I feel there are more chances of Ronda winning in the ME. If Becky loses before there is a possibilty of the crowd shitting on the rest of the event and the main event. The feel good moment of Rollins winning the title might get overshadowed by boos due to Becky's loss. So its better to have Ronda win, if she does, in the main event so that people are invested throughout and maybe only get shit on during the closing minutes of WM.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: If Vince Wants It To Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One Have It Be Becky Vs Ronda One On One*

Vince clearly wanted Charlotte vs Ronda but since he knows that the Becky chants would hijack he'll throw Becky in there. The real question is does Becky win the title and have her wrestlemania moment or does ronda defend? I doubt Charlotte won. 


Becky's insertion into the sasha flair thing was clearly intended to give flair her wrestlemania moment while avoiding nepotism chants by having her give Sasha her first lss


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I think that's how they should do it. Charlotte should do something similar to what she did over two years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god that second video is probably still my all time favorite Charlotte segment. I think it was after that segment that she entered my top 5 favorites. 

Honestly tho, I still want Becky to attack Ric even if it'll get her booed :lol


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

Becky should shove Charlotte face first into Ric's birthday cake


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> god that second video is probably still my all time favorite Charlotte segment. I think it was after that segment that she entered my top 5 favorites.
> 
> Honestly tho, I still want Becky to attack Ric even if it'll get her booed :lol


Yeah it was a great segment for sure.

I doubt it would get Becky booed simply due to Ric's association with Charlotte. I mean they could do it and it may well work but I think the most effective route and what would work better for the program overall is for Charlotte to turn on Ric and some something along the lines of what she did/said in the above videos.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah it was a great segment for sure.
> 
> I doubt it would get Becky booed simply due to Ric's association with Charlotte. I mean they could do it and it may well work but I think the most effective route and what would work better for the program overall is for Charlotte to turn on Ric and some something along the lines of what she did/said in the above videos.


yeah I agree for the story, it's just for me the visual of Becky putting Ric in the dis-armer would be quite epic. I remember reading somewhere on this forum that he's actually been cleared to sake some bumps, so who knows..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

#MeToo would have hated Ric Flair. :beckylol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> yeah I agree for the story, it's just for me the visual of Becky putting Ric in the dis-armer would be quite epic. I remember reading somewhere on this forum that he's actually been cleared to sake some bumps, so who knows..


It would definitely be a cool moment. Let's see what they end up doing next week.


----------



## VSG (Feb 21, 2019)

It would be nice if The Man alings herself with the former The Man. We are forgetting the Ronda factor tough.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

The story has been awesome so far. Amazing.

They've built Becky Lynch up in a grandiose way. Big time. It's making this matchup very credible as a potential main event of mania.

I know it's not necessarily the simplest path they took to get there, with the injury angle, the doctor, stephanie, hhh, vince, etc....but still. She's the babyface, underdog, corporate is against her, she's a badass, larger than life character...all of the right pieces are there to make this memorable and get fans fully excited and engaged. I really am digging the slow build approach they're taking - this is what makes WM matchups great.

Charlotte has been pretty good too so far to be honest. Her gloating promos on Smackdown. Her going full heel mode again - finally.

It's time for them to step up on Ronda now. Ronda is the safest card they have - everyone knows what a badass she is, arguably even moreso than Brock Lesnar. So there's no need to constantly remind everyone. But....she's taken too much abuse without fighting back.

Charlotte destroyed her with weapons at survivor series
Becky just attacked her unprovoked at EC with a weapon.

I think now's the time to flip the switch and have Ronda go full badass mode. The whole Becky/Ronda dynamic only works because of how big of a badass Ronda is. It's time to remind viewers of that. Quit putting Becky over - quit putting heat on Charlotte. Time to do something big to remind what a badass Ronda is. I think she needs to get absolutely pissed and just completely destroy Becky and/or Charlotte. Get some heat back on her.

Ronda has to appear like this unstoppable force heading into mania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bobholly39 said:


> I think now's the time to flip the switch and have Ronda go full badass mode. The whole Becky/Ronda dynamic only works because of how big of a badass Ronda is. It's time to remind viewers of that. Quit putting Becky over - quit putting heat on Charlotte. Time to do something big to remind what a badass Ronda is. I think she needs to get absolutely pissed and just completely destroy Becky and/or Charlotte. Get some heat back on her.
> 
> Ronda has to appear like this unstoppable force heading into mania.


For sure. I think next week they will be doing something big with all three women during the Ric Flair's Birthday Celebration segment. Ronda should have a good showing there and possibly lay down Charlotte and Becky to stand tall to wrap the segment.

I like that they have made it so that neither woman trusts the other and they just want to beat each other up. That's how it should remain heading into Mania.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ric's birthday segment isn't the right time to have Ronda come out on top imo. Given the history between Becky/Charlotte/Ric going back years, Becky should come out on top (also Becky is the "suspended" one, so she needs to feel like she's messing crap up constantly, that's how it works best). Also she's the one that's hobbling around on an "injury" as well.

Yes she should get her ass kicked in a big way by Ronda relatively soon, but not this week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> Ric's birthday segment isn't the right time to have Ronda come out on top imo. Given the history between Becky/Charlotte/Ric going back years, Becky should come out on top (also Becky is the "suspended" one, so she needs to feel like she's messing crap up constantly, that's how it works best). Also she's the one that's hobbling around on an "injury" as well.
> 
> Yes she should get her ass kicked in a big way by Ronda relatively soon, but not this week.


Becky has been messing crap up constantly for weeks now attacking Stephanie, Triple H, Charlotte and Ronda. You need to keep things balanced. You can't have Becky (who is on a bad leg I might add) laying down everyone every week. Becky standing tall yet again after what she did at EC doesn't fits and only continues to make Ronda feel like a third wheel.

Charlotte should be the one giving Ric a slap or two with Becky coming in for the save. Ronda should come out then and lay down both in the end.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Have Becky kiss Rick from all those years back he kissed her, just to infuriate Charlotte lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Becky attacking Flair only works if he brings out Charlotte & shits on the crowd first. If she attacks him unprovoked it's fucking stupid.

They are bringing him back in a babyface way, so I'd say more likely is that Charlotte interrupts him & then puts him down, maybe slaps him too. They did that angle a few years ago, but they think the audience have the memory of a goldfish so it wouldn't surprise me if they did it again.

Where does Ronda fit into all of this though? The blood feud is Becky/Charlotte, incredibly they've made Ronda fucking Rousey feel like an afterthought. If it wasn't for Becky's twitter I'd forget she was even involved. Hopefully they sort this shit out soon. The only highlight of the whole thing so far was the Ronda/Becky confrontation the night after the Rumble. The Elimination Chamber angle was alright too, but that fucking fake ass knee injury limping ruined it a bit for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Where does Ronda fit into all of this though?


Becky coming in for the save after Charlotte slaps/attacks Ric would give Ronda the motivation to come out as well since she would want to get back at Becky after being attacked by her.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Becky attacking Flair only works if he brings out Charlotte & shits on the crowd first. If she attacks him unprovoked it's fucking stupid.
> 
> They are bringing him back in a babyface way, so I'd say more likely is that Charlotte interrupts him & then puts him down, maybe slaps him too. They did that angle a few years ago, but they think the audience have the memory of a goldfish so it wouldn't surprise me if they did it again.
> 
> Where does Ronda fit into all of this though? The blood feud is Becky/Charlotte, incredibly they've made Ronda fucking Rousey feel like an afterthought. If it wasn't for Becky's twitter I'd forget she was even involved. Hopefully they sort this shit out soon. The only highlight of the whole thing so far was the Ronda/Becky confrontation the night after the Rumble. The Elimination Chamber angle was alright too, but that fucking fake ass knee injury limping ruined it a bit for me.



That's my whole point. Becky might be "The Man" but Ronda has clearly been the "bigger man" for a loooong time now. She hasn't retaliated for survivor series, nor for the EC beatdown. She needs to snap.

This week is actually perfect timing too. I wouldn't have Ronda initiate it - have Becky and/or Charlotte initiate it - but have Ronda get PISSED and beat the crap out of both of them.

In fact - you can even use Ric Flair if healthy enough. Have Ronda beat the living shit out of Ric Flair. 

So there's an angle in the ring - somehow Ronda gets involved and doesn't pick a fight, but someone disrespects her, or slaps her, or spits on her or something and she goes apeshit crazy and destroys everything. That's what i would do


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Bobholly39 said:


> That's my whole point. Becky might be "The Man" but Ronda has clearly been the "bigger man" for a loooong time now. She hasn't retaliated for survivor series, nor for the EC beatdown. She needs to snap.
> 
> This week is actually perfect timing too. I wouldn't have Ronda initiate it - have Becky and/or Charlotte initiate it - but have Ronda get PISSED and beat the crap out of both of them.
> 
> ...


Ronda definitely needs to fuck them up soon. Becky has destroyed her twice now, Charlotte once, and Ronda's only heat on them was pushing the ladder over at TLC. They made Ronda look like an idiot at EC, turning her back to Becky when she had a crutch in her hand. I felt like she deserved that unprovoked beating just for being so stupid. 

I guess it makes sense that she's been the "bigger person" so far as she's in storyline supposed to be the "nicest" with Becky being a antihero asshole & Charlotte being a heel asshole, Ronda is basically just a white meat babyface, which as somebody who followed her in UFC is the stupidest character they could give her. She definitely needs to snap soon.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ronda could mess both of them up the next night on SDL, or a week later on Raw, and we're good again.

As for Ric, he's one of the greatest heels of all time. If anyone could make the crowd want to see Becky beat the up, it's Ric. Especially if they bring up him creepily kissing her and/or screwing (not that way) and the other Raw babyfaces over to help Charlotte win years ago as well.

Heck Ric is the reason why Becky took the loss in the WrestleMania 32 triple threat (and why Sasha couldn't stop it from happening either). So this could be "payback" for Becky as well potentially.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Becky has been messing crap up constantly for weeks now attacking Stephanie, Triple H, Charlotte and Ronda. You need to keep things balanced. You can't have Becky (who is on a bad leg I might add) laying down everyone every week. Becky standing tall yet again after what she did at EC doesn't fits and only continues to make Ronda feel like a third wheel.
> 
> Charlotte should be the one giving Ric a slap or two with Becky coming in for the save. Ronda should come out then and lay down both in the end.


Trips and Stephanie doesn't count honestly, especially since in the end they made Becky cow tow and apologize to them anyway (still stupid BTW).

Also Ronda has no history with Ric, whereas Ric cost Becky big matches repeatedly. And only one of the three is kayfabe suspended/injured.

Ronda could kick her and Charlotte's asses the next night on SDL even and I'd be fine with it, but the Ric thing should be Becky's thing. Payback basically.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> Trips and Stephanie doesn't count honestly, especially since in the end they made Becky cow tow and apologize to them anyway (still stupid BTW).
> 
> Also Ronda has no history with Ric, whereas Ric cost Becky big matches repeatedly. And only one of the three is kayfabe suspended/injured.
> 
> Ronda could kick her and Charlotte's asses the next night on SDL even and I'd be fine with it, but the Ric thing should be Becky's thing. Payback basically.


It makes no sense for Becky to be out there on RAW doing things and for Ronda to not come out and go after her. Again, that just makes Ronda look weak and like the third wheel.

It doesn't matters if Ronda has no history with Ric, she has history with Charlotte and Becky. She would not be coming out for Ric.

It is also a waste of the spotlight that Ric's Birthday Celebration would grant to do it the next night in a throwaway segment on SD. Ronda doesn't comes out on RAW but decides to show up on SD for some reason.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Flair did screw Becky out of several matches 3 years ago, but I don't think WWE expect viewers to remember things from 3 weeks ago, let alone 3 years. Safe to say all that is forgotten now.

As in, Vince has probably legitimately forgotten it lol.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

45banshee said:


> Have Becky kiss Rick from all those years back he kissed her, just to infuriate Charlotte lol




That would actually be kinda hilarious, Ric overselling his shock, Charlotte furious, the commentators laughing, the crowd cheering, and Becky looking all smug before Charlotte and her brawl. And then Ronda can run out and attack them both


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Flair did screw Becky out of several matches 3 years ago, but I don't think WWE expect viewers to remember things from 3 weeks ago, let alone 3 years. Safe to say all that is forgotten now.
> 
> As in, Vince has probably legitimately forgotten it lol.


It is also not something that should take precedence over what has been happening during the current program. Ronda wanting to get back at Becky after the beating she gave her with the crutches this Sunday carries more weight than Becky wanting to get back at Ric because he cost her a match almost 3 years ago.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Surely Charlotte will bring up the fact people say she in rics shadow but she will now surpass him cos she is gonna do something he never did main event wrestlemania


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

No, I don't want any Flair on Becky's side. I'd rather they pat themselves on the back about Mania, their legacy, until Becky surprise attacks them and shoves Charlotte's face in the cake. Then Ronda can come out and attack. Or don't. I don't care.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

I think it would be great segment and shown for years if Becky comes into arena in a Guinness truck and says you know how us Irish love a party but what's a party without Guinness and then sprays the flairs and mcmahons with the guinness.


----------



## lymmel (Mar 8, 2017)

The funniest thing with this triple threat match is that Ronda, who should be the final boss, feels like the third wheel and a side character in a continuation of Becky's and Charlotte's rivalry.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Totally agree, to me Ronda is only in this cos she is ronda Rousey, this is more about Charlotte vs Becky and I believe the same will be Monday, presuming the flair party is for that match and not setting up Batista vs hhh


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They really dropped the ball with this program tonight.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They're REALLY over booking this Women's angle, now there's a vacant title AND of course the McMahon's have to pleading with to let people have what they want. Gotta put themselves over.

So much convoluted bullshit thrown into a simple story that fans were already hyped for, in only a month of so. Typical WWE.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

They so have dropped the ball on this triple threat match and the booking is making everything worst week by week. The more we move on the more worst it's going to get. It was just a simple way of booking this feud without the fucking McMahons being involved. But no, they don't have a fucking clue on what they are doing and what they are going to do at WM for everyone in the company.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I've pretty much lost interest in this story line. I'll watch for Becky but my overall hype for the program is depleted. A simple Becky vs Ronda angle was all that was needed. But they had to add the McMahons to it, they had to add Charlotte for nepotism and to get heat off of Ronda, and they now have Ronda fighting for Becky to be her opponent at WM as a cheap way to get her cheered.


----------



## Whatplanet (Feb 5, 2019)

RamPaige said:


> I've pretty much lost interest in this story line. I'll watch for Becky but my overall hype for the program is depleted. A simple Becky vs Ronda angle was all that was needed. But they had to add the McMahons to it, they had to add Charlotte for nepotism and to get heat off of Ronda, and they now have *Ronda fighting for Becky to be her opponent at WM as a cheap way to get her cheered*.


Bingo. They want Ronda to be the hero of this story. Not Becky. I want to believe Ronda's all for the sport, and wants to put people over, but it's hard.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

For *all* the bitching and complaining. 

I haven't seen anyone come up with a better idea of how they could've dragged this out from the rumble all the way until mania. The Becky/Ronda segment after the rumble was indeed great, but they can't do that every week for a variety of reasons.


RamPaige said:


> A simple Becky vs Ronda angle was all that was needed.


Sure, if mania was 3 weeks after the rumble and not 2 months. Ronda isn't anywhere near a capable enough promo to carry a basic singles program over 2 months without any matches, hell I dunno if Becky is either.


----------



## Styl1994 (Jul 24, 2018)

Should have been Ronda Rousey turning heel because she feels like she has carried herself as the perfect champion and they cheer for a woman that sets a bad example Ronda Rousey could then become a corporate champion and their you go. 

Meanwhile on Smackdown Live you have Charlotte Flair disappear after the Royal Rumble till Fastlane, in this time Asuka can defends her Championship against the likes of Mandy Rose and Soyna Deville. Then after a title victory at Fastlane Asuka is attacked by Charlotte Flair who is gone insane after not winning the Royal Rumble Match from there Charlotte Flair taunts Asuka that she can’t beat her and Asuka is the one who demands the rematch for Wrestlemaina 35.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I didn't hate this episode of Raw. I'll go as far to say that I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Strategize said:


> For *all* the bitching and complaining.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone come up with a better idea of how they could've dragged this out from the rumble all the way until mania. The Becky/Ronda segment after the rumble was indeed great, but they can't do that every week for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Sure, if mania was 3 weeks after the rumble and not 2 months. Ronda isn't anywhere near a capable enough promo to carry a basic singles program over 2 months without any matches, hell I dunno if Becky is either.


Off the top of my head...

- Before Elimination Chamber they're kept apart, bared from interacting, they have several close calls but don't fight
- Contract signing at Elimination Chamber ends in a brawl
- Signed to be in a tag match at Fastlane as partners, at first they hate each other but end up working cohesively as a team
- Fastlane ends with them winning but brawling again
- Normal build till Mania

That's just broad-strokes off the top of my head. There were plenty of ways to stretch the feud out without shoehorning Charlotte into it.

Even Charlotte being inserted as an obstacle only to be vanquished by Becky and not being in the Mania match would be fine, annoying but fine, but that's not what they're doing. They're dead set on having Charlotte in the match regardless of what the fans want and to the detriment of the feud as a whole.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The women's feud has lost a HUGE amount of steam since late January, and Becky herself is getting much less of a reaction. Wake up to what's happening. It sucks. They are screwing it up because they want Ronda to have not be a heel, and because they want to include Charlotte at all costs, and the McMahon's egos won't let them NOT shove themselves into this. 

And it very well could lead to Becky losing her moment. Or having a moment that means a lot less than it could have meant. And that is awful. And that second part is EXACTLY what happened with Bayley at WM 33. There was a really simple and logical story practically written already for WWE to follow for that. It was so obvious and logically that everyone BESIDES WWE could see how it should go. But NOOO, WWE managed to screw it up anyway by overconvoluting and doing a bunch of nonsense leading up to Mania.

So its not like we don't have recent precedent to make us worry here.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

These posts are gonna look laughable looking back come WM night.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

They want Ronda to be responsible for this match happening so she doesn't get booed. I don't know why it's so hard for them to make Ronda a heel.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky would get cheered winning at Mania regardless. This story is doing absolutely nothing to make people MORE excited for that. So no, these posts will "not" look hilarious.

Also I present to you Bayley at Mania 33. WWE defenders kept trying to say that it was ok because they "had a plan" and "it'd get her more over make her a more interesting character" and blah blah blah. And guess what, no it didn't, and no they didn't.

Same with them sacrificing Sasha's overness in 2016. "Oh she's totally going to turn heel, she'll get her redemption, it's part of a larger storyline line, it's fine it's obvious, etc." Again NONE of that happened in the end either.

But some people never seem to learn their lesson when it comes to this company.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*For anyone that is complaining about Ronda Rousey's promos in this feud needs to take a look at what she was born with before making fun of her. *_
https://www.raredr.com/news/ronda-rousey-verbal-apraxia


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Becky would get cheered winning at Mania regardless. This story is doing absolutely nothing to make people MORE excited for that. So no, these posts will "not" look hilarious.
> 
> Also I present to you Bayley at Mania 33. WWE defenders kept trying to say that it was ok because they "had a plan" and "it'd get her more over make her a more interesting character" and blah blah blah. And guess what, no it didn't, and no they didn't.
> 
> ...


Of course it's not gonna make people more excited, since Charlotte is in the match, and people wanted a one on one. Therefore people will shit on the buiid no matter what. They could've literally ran a similar storyline but one on one with Ronda as a corporate champion and people's tunes would be very different, guaranteed. So you either suck it up and accept Charlotte's presence, or you remain stubborn and you don't. It's as simple as that. 

The end result will be the same, in the main event of wrestlemania, Becky Lynch submits Ronda Rousey and wins the women's title to a massive ovation. This isn't even fucking close to Bayley's situation. Bayley had already beaten Charlotte like 5 times come WM, and ended her streak via interference, and won in like the 3rd match on the card. Ronda is undefeated period, and has never wrestled Becky at all, and it will have top billing.


DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Off the top of my head...
> 
> - Before Elimination Chamber they're kept apart, bared from interacting, they have several close calls but don't fight
> - Contract signing at Elimination Chamber ends in a brawl
> ...


Sounds great, provided Ronda could cut good promos every week to keep it fresh. But she can't, so Becky would have to carry the feud by herself, and she's not exactly The Rock either. That segment after the rumble was an anomaly, all the stars aligned. Becky just won the rumble, Ronda was already hated by that crowd, she actually cut a great promo back for once etc.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Another problem with the Becky stuff is that they've booked her in an angle where she DOESN'T TALK (despite her being over partly because of her charisma and promo skills) for weeks on end. 

And to make it worse, the commentary team has done jack shit to explain/give context to her perspective.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Of course it's not gonna make people more excited, since Charlotte is in the match, and people wanted a one on one. Therefore people will shit on the buiid no matter what. They could've literally ran a similar storyline but one on one with Ronda as a corporate champion and people's tunes would be very different, guaranteed. So you either suck it up and accept Charlotte's presence, or you remain stubborn and you don't. It's as simple as that.
> 
> The end result will be the same, in the main event of wrestlemania, Becky Lynch submits Ronda Rousey and wins the women's title to a massive ovation. This isn't even fucking close to Bayley's situation. Bayley had already beaten Charlotte like 5 times come WM, and ended her streak via interference, and won in like the 3rd match on the card. Ronda is undefeated period, and has never wrestled Becky at all, and it will have top billing.
> 
> Sounds great, provided Ronda could cut good promos every week to keep it fresh. But she can't, so Becky would have to carry the feud by herself, and she's not exactly The Rock either. That segment after the rumble was an anomaly, all the stars aligned. Becky just won the rumble, Ronda was already hated by that crowd, she actually cut a great promo back for once etc.


Again it is similar to Bayley (and Sasha when they kept feeding her to Charlotte despite her being one of the most, if not the most, over performers in the company at the time) because WWE fanboys kept insisting that it "it was all going to pay off in the end" or "it was going to lead to them getting their moment" and basically calling critics idiots for doubting WWE. And yet in the end, the critics were RIGHT. 

And yet WWE fanboys STILL seem to think that there's some grand plan to get the faces over here and that critics "just don't get it" despite the critics being proven 100% RIGHT the other times.

Also WWE themselves trumpeted the "new era" and "you are the authority" and yet barely a month later they basically tell those same fans "screw you, forget everything that we just said, we're full of shit. We don't care what you want, we want Charlotte in there so she's going to be there regardless of what convoluted bullshit we have to use to get her there."

Once again, WWE lied to people's faces and thus brought this backlash upon themselves, its that simple.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I said it two weeks ago and ill say it again. 

Even with the injury crap and the stupid apology angle. When they accepted her apology and her and rousey squared off, it was good to go, strap a rocket to it and send it to mania. 

the moment Vince came out, turned Becky from main event to chaser and inserted Charlotte straight into the match has killed the match. 

It totally lost momentum after that moment and some people will shit on the match no matter what because they wanted a 1 on 1 and not a triple threat.

What has Charlotte added to this match since being added, absolutely nothing. Even her promo game is not as strong as it can be. 

Becky has gone from being the outspoken to the silent when TALKING is her strong suit. 

Invading the ring while suspended, the third or so time now she's done this isn't helping anyone. 

I get it that Charlotte has great matches, a great heel etc but this feud wasn't about her the moment she failed to win the Royal Rumble and quite frankly she has no place in this match at all and I stand by that.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

January - "you are the authority now. We are gonna give the people what they want" 

February - *pulls the most fan anticipated match in years from WrestleMania*

Talking kayfabe here obviously, but how does this make any sense? Unless we're supposed to forget about the "change" promo now?


----------



## VSG (Feb 21, 2019)

I dont think making Ronda the hero who wants to fight of all cost will work at all. People will still boing her XD


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

They have overcomplicated what would have been a great 1 on 1 match, considering everyone stepping up to Ronda over the last year. They were all 1 on 1 matches. Becky needed to be Mania she was the last one left to face Ronda. 

The fact that Charlotte is being forced into the match and they are trying to adjust the dynamic from i know you wanted a 1 on 1 match but how about a Triple Threat match instead, yeah, we know what you want. 

Especially with the fact they are talking about Lacey Bloody Evans facing Asuka for the Smackdown Title. It's a damn joke. 

Becky v Rousey

Charlotte vs Asuka. 

That was all they had to do after the Rumble Results.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

Everyone including me, is expecting that Becky Lynch wins at Mania. I'm sure there's some that expect Charlotte gets a good troll win. With all the rumors that Ronda is leaving, is there anyone that would be surprised if Ronda wins outright? If so, would you be pissed at the decision or would you see it coming? It wouldn't be the first or last time the wrong person won (HHH at Mania 2000, 19, 25, and 31 for example).


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

Yes. The only way I wouldn't would be if they set up the horsewomen match but the UFC chicks are too green. So, yeah I'd be pissed.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

That would be right up there with Miz/Cena at Wrestlemania 27.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So anyone still want to argue Charlotte is needed or even belongs in a Becky/Ronda Mania match/feud after last night?


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

While Becky is the clear choice, Rousey retaining wouldn’t be as bad as if they gave Charlotte the win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd be more upset if Charlotte wins. But either way, if Becky loses, the meltdown on here should be fun.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

I wouldn't mind. I think the match will be a lot better if Rousey retains.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> So anyone still want to argue Charlotte is needed or even belongs in a Becky/Ronda Mania match/feud after last night?


Nah.

Charlotte should avenge her father's brutal attack. Charlotte vs. Batista at WM 35.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Nah.
> 
> Charlotte should avenge her father's brutal attack. Charlotte vs. Batista at WM 35.


:clap :lmao :clap


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Charlotte is not needed in the Ronda/Becky match, but WWE has their reasons:

1. Protect Ronda
2. Make Becky into a Stone Cold character
3. Prestige going forward for Charlotte


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

VSG said:


> I dont think making Ronda the hero who wants to fight of all cost will work at all. People will still boing her XD


I'd boing her xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

My interest level for this whole thing went from a 10 to a 7 in a matter of two weeks. I was willing to give Charlotte's inclusion a chance but it's not what i wanted and it's not great.

Why are they having Becky to a suspension AND an injury angle? That's so uneccesary. And i'll be honest, this week's beat down of Rousey seemed unnecessary..... it SEEMED like they want Rousey to get cheered in all of this. Maybe not get Becky booed but they want Rousey to have sympathy and seem like the legit tough competitor (which is uneccesary)

Becky not throwing Ric through a cake....that really disappointed me. 

I wanted Vince and Charlotte to be a continuous thing. There's been NO follow up to that aspect of the story. Steph and hunter being on Becky's side, but vince not...or have Steph say "it's not up to me, my father makes the ultimate decision" etc. There were fun ways to take this angle and they haven't done shit with it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

No, but even as somebody who's not really a Becky fan I'll admit that would feel like a wrong move. Mania should end with Becky celebrating while being showered in cheers and confetti. Meanwhile Ronda is holding her arm from tapping out and Charlotte is sitting on the floor selling.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

I don’t give a fu.....


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

It would more be disappointment at Becky losing than Ronda winning.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*



bradatar said:


> Yes. *The only way I wouldn't would be if they set up the horsewomen match* but the UFC chicks are too green. So, yeah I'd be pissed.


Prepare not to be pissed.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If its main eventing, Becky's def going to win cuz not even Vince is that stupid. That being said I couldn't care less if she lost


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

Yes, this is one storyline where there is only one right outcome. And that's Becky winning and beating Ronda. It's the most appropriate payoff to her story, Ronda and Charlotte have had big Mania moments (several for Charlotte), and Ronda has been undefeated in single's matches for a year, and Becky's their most over babyface.

Mania is supposed to be about payoffs/big moments. To not have Becky win, would be almost as bad as Booker T not winning at Mania 19 (I say almost because at least there's no racism angle here to make it extra cringey).


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

If Lynch is midcard act post mania I see little point in her winning. If you have lynch beat Rousey clean you really need to book her like Lesnar post mania 30 or Austin post mania 14..if not it's a waste

Of course they could have Becky pin Charlotte leaving rematch open and it's probably better call as I don't see them building whole show around lynch and having her mainevent 18 of next 22 ppvs like Austin in 98-99


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

If she really is leaving than she should not retain.

I also don't think she'll retain.

But no, I wouldn't be pissed by it.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

I wouldn't be surprised if they had Charlotte win, just to tick everybody off, get heat on Charlotte, and surprise everybody.

I actually think Ronda winning is the least likely outcome here (crazy as that sounds), but if they did it to introduce the Four Horsewomen feud, I could see that happening too.

Either of the above would be a mistake though, IMO. It's Wrestlemania, there should be some sense of finality to it, even if the feuds are going to continue (as they probably are). Send everyone home happy with a Becky win, that's the payoff.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

I don't care who wins. All I want is for it to not be the main event. Becky can win, Ronda can win, Charlotte can win, it doesn't matter. Becky winning is the right move, the other two would be extremely braindead, but Ronda or Charlotte winning would be funnier and would lead to some entertaining rants, so I kinda want that.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

I'm not pathetic so i don't get upset over WWE.

But Ronda winning would be awful, I'd rather see Becky, Charlotte, hell even one of Iconics finish Mania as Champion instead of Ronda as i don't think it's possible to have a thriving Women's division involving Rousey.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

Ronda tapping out Charlotte so that Becky can defeat her in a 1-on-1 match the following month instead wouldn't surprise me in the least. I could definitely see them doing that. 

But it'd be absolutely retarded for anyone but Becky to win. The media will be covering Mania and they'll focus on the women's match more than any other since it'll be the main event (and a huge novelty of one, considering women headlining a WM will be a first), so why wouldn't you want your biggest full-time female star to get the most publicity out of it as possible?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

No. I don't care about who wins and loses matches enough to get angry over it. That said Becky should win the match.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It's also ironically become incredibly repetitive. Which is amazing considering that the angle is supposedly there to keep that from happening in the run up to Mania.

-TWO injury angles.
-TWO suspension angles.
-TWO "Becky runs in and attacks someone and then gets dragged out by security."
-Trips and Stephanie having to butt in constantly.
-Etc.

They've piled on like half a year's worth of story, at least, into barely a month.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

If The Man doesn't walk out as champion, I will burn down WWE headquarters myself. You can expect a 2 page rant from me easily.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

Just let Becky win the damn match, clean as a whistle.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Will you be upset if Ronda ends up winning at Mania?*

Yes because WrestleMania 30 would be so fondly remembered as it is if they'd had Daniel Bryan lose in the end after all of that build-up. Oh wait no, people would have crapped all over it and rightly so, and the same is true with Becky here.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:heston

And it's done. *It's over.* As I said it would be and as I called it. 



WINNING said:


> I mentioned that at the RAW Discussion thread. Could you ever imagine Austin willfully apologizing and humbling himself before Vince and the Corporation? Can you imagine Rock apologizing to Stephanie for calling her a "slut"? Can you even imagine CM Punk shaking HHH's hand after agreeing he was out of line for his Pipebomb?
> 
> Exactly. That's the point. A lot of you GEEKS are being disingenuous in saying WWE is "working" us and that "we're being salty". Save the nonsense for someone who hasn't seen this movie before with others. I doubt most are necessarily mad of Charlotte's inclusion in the match and more annoyed that WWE is clearly "cooling Becky's jets" days before Mania. We know Becky will be back. We know Becky will be added back into the match. We probably know Becky is winning at Mania. That's not the point. The point is there were more ways to handle Becky's character strongly while still telling the story (even if we couldn't get the ideal solo program with Ronda).
> 
> ...



They had a tailor-made opportunity to rectify this storyline and rebuild Becky back up after making her a GEEK recently with the Flair birthday segment and instead, they used that opportunity to launch a rushed Batista/HHH build for a Mania match because they realize that they have five weeks left to put on a resemblance of a Mania card and they realized they royally fucked up this Road to WrestleMania.

So now Becky is allowing herself to be arrested and has to have RONDA ROUSEY herself to plea to put her in the match or jeopardize the Mania title match? Becky has become The GEEK, now. The Man gimmick has been ruined for the sake of another Authority-related storyline to co-opt their heat and buzz for a Batista/HHH match at Mania (and it may very well main event at this point).

Congratulations, WWE. Even with someone you couldn't possibly fuck up because it was such an easy opportunity and you amaze me in still doing so. :mj4


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

To bad, the story went exactly the (stupid) direction many of us saw coming.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If they're trying to redo Austin vs. McMahon, then Vince must have completely forgotten what made that all work. Austin got more than one token segment on Raw that ended with him being dragged away in the first hour and that's it. Vince was onscreen constantly as an ongoing foil to Austin. He didn't just show up one week, fire Austin, and then leave and that's it. It felt like he CARED about personally dealing with Austin, not so here with Becky.

Also Austin was constantly coming up with creative and fun ways to screw crap out and cause chaos, including regularly beating up Vince and his cronies, or humiliating them, or outsmarting them in various ways, so he felt like an ongoing threat. Becky hasn't done jack s**t to hurt Vince, and Trips and Stephanie are no-selling pretty much all of what she is doing (as they have an unfortunate habit of doing).

Instead of feeling like a badass constantly wreaking havoc until they goad the boss into playing right into their hands, Becky feels like a minor nuisance that the bosses don't really take seriously as a threat. And it coming down to Ronda having to plead for Becky to be brought back, and threatening to leave if she isn't, is the ultimate insult to the latter's character.

How does WWE so consistently forget what made stories work that THEY WROTE, it's baffling?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Asuka842 said:


> How does WWE so consistently forget what made stories work that THEY WROTE, it's baffling?


You talk about Austin and Becky, but that is not the point here.
WWE is doing it this way with intention and it is their way to build up Ronda. Becky is just an (unexpected) helper for this, like many many other people in the company right now. Ronda is the only active women wrestler who counts for them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Instead of being anti-authority and wanting to cause havoc - she portrayed herself as a victim yesterday and it was sad to see.

Not her fault obviously, the writing is lazy. I genuinely wouldn't be surprised if the crowd dies down within the next few months



Asuka842 said:


> If they're trying to redo Austin vs. McMahon, then Vince must have completely forgotten what made that all work. Austin got more than one token segment on Raw that ended with him being dragged away in the first hour and that's it. Vince was onscreen constantly as an ongoing foil to Austin. He didn't just show up one week, fire Austin, and then leave and that's it. It felt like he CARED about personally dealing with Austin, not so here with Becky.
> 
> Also Austin was constantly coming up with creative and fun ways to screw crap out and cause chaos, including regularly beating up Vince and his cronies, or humiliating them, or outsmarting them in various ways, so he felt like an ongoing threat. Becky hasn't done jack s**t to hurt Vince, and Trips and Stephanie are no-selling pretty much all of what she is doing (as they have an unfortunate habit of doing).
> 
> ...


They went balls out with Austin.

- Zamboni
- Austin beating up Vince in hospital
- Austin filling Vince's Corvette with concrete
- Austin holding Vince at gunpoint 

All of those happened in FOUR consecutive weeks. That's a months worth of Raws.

Let's take a look at the last 4 Raw's that Becky has been apart of:


28th Jan - Start of the RTWM, Becky chooses Ronda. Nothing else.

4th Feb - Suspended by Stephanie, tries to and fails to get the upper hand on Steph after attempting to attack her. Ronda waves her off as she gets escorted out the building. "Ice and advil, bitch"

11th Feb - She shakes HHH's hand to get her title match. Then she's removed and suspended.

25th Feb - Get's arrested and plays the victim card whilst walking up the ramp.


It's lazy booking. I know they're probably not aiming to go down the Stone Cold route because Austin is the GOAT and a one off but I really don't understand how there can even be comparisons. The whole Authority angle seems to happen every other Wrestlemania since they became a thing. Bryan, Reigns and now Becky. 

It's almost as if they're not 100% on pulling that trigger with her, even though the fans want it. Again though I do think creative have a part to blame because they simply AREN'T coming up with inventive and creative ways to make Becky look not only unique but must-see TV.

6 weeks to Mania? Plenty of time, but right now it's not looking good.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

This whole storyline has now completely jumped the rails. Now both Ronda and Becky are beating up officials trying to break them up?

And when is Charlotte and Ronda gonna acknowledge each other?! Since after Royal Rumble Ronda's been 100% all about Becky and Charlotte been 100% all about Becky to. 

Edit: I forgot about Ronda's and Charlotte brief interaction at EC ppv


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

I don't see the point to have Ronda Rousey on WWE TV now that she has relinquished the title.... Rousey's next appearance should be at WM35.

It would look dumb to spit the dummy and relinquishe the title, but come back every week and team with Natalya for yet another match with the Riott Squad.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

She did not relinquish the title. She is still the champion.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

WWE isn't recognising her decision as official. She'll still be champion on Monday like nothing happened and get talked into taking the belt back.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



Dibil13 said:


> *WWE isn't recognising her decision as official*. She'll still be champion on Monday like nothing happened and get talked into taking the belt back.


Source?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

And it'd be stupid anyway. Having both Becky and Ronda sidelined at this point, when they should be building the Mania match up, would be the exact opposite of what they should be doing.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*










This feud is just so fucking stupid. 

To think they shelved the lightning in a bottle in Becky/Ronda for this.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



njcam said:


> Source?


She's still listed as the champion on WWE.com.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



emerald-fire said:


> She did not relinquish the title. She is still the champion.





Dibil13 said:


> WWE isn't recognising her decision as official. She'll still be champion on Monday like nothing happened and get talked into taking the belt back.


You sure you have been watching WWE TV?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



Asuka842 said:


> And it'd be stupid anyway. Having both Becky and Ronda sidelined at this point, when they should be building the Mania match up, would be the exact opposite of what they should be doing.


https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2...nda-rousey-charlotte-flair-wrestlemania-angle

WWE are actually slowing down the Becky/Ronda/Charlotte WM35 angle.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



njcam said:


> You sure you have been watching WWE TV?


Check WWE's website. She is still officially the champion.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

MARKS!!!!!! :bunk

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



emerald-fire said:


> Check WWE's website. She is still officially the champion.


WWE.com have a poll using the words '...Ronda Rousey surrendered her title...'.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



njcam said:


> https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2...nda-rousey-charlotte-flair-wrestlemania-angle
> 
> WWE are actually slowing down the Becky/Ronda/Charlotte WM35 angle.


Ah, stupid I see.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

We can only hope she stays far far far away


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

I think people are missing that this is fiction. This is a story being told, and they're just moving the pieces that get us to the point where Ronda V Charlotte V Becky happens.

The story is, Ronda is threatening to walk unless Becky is reinstated to the Mania match. Charlotte has announced that she'll return to RAW next week in order to be handed the allegedly vacant title, and this will result in another confrontation between all three women. Ronda isn't staying away from anything until after Wrestlemania. You may not like it, but she is a major draw for the PPV, and will be viewing a Mania main event match as a huge personal achievement.

It's absolutely ridiculous, the amount of so called "smart" fans that are being worked by such basic angles right now.

The Mania match is, and has been for months, Ronda V Charlotte V Becky. No one has *really* quit. No one will *really* be handed the title. And no one has *really* been arrested for trespassing. Let's all just calm TF down, shall we?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

Yeah. Just what this dumb feud needs, less action.

fpalm


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

Everyone knows that it's fiction. But there's good fiction and bad fiction. It doesn't excuse you from doing good storytelling. Just saying "it's fiction" doesn't make it suck any less.

The simple fact is, this storyline has done absolutely freaking nothing to get Becky MORE over, which allegedly is what it was intended to do. The fact that Ronda has to be the one to force WWE to let Becky back into the Mania match seemingly, shows how weakly they've booked Becky's character.

It's astonishing just how much goodwill WWE has squandered since the Rumble because they just cannot help themselves by screwing with a good thing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

Its an ultimatum. Reinstate Becky or Ronda's out.

Ronda has to be on TV, what sells this to fans is Ronda v Becky, even the stubborn brain dead window lickers running WWE realise this. No ones going to give a shit about Charlotte by herself at this point, its the Ronda and Becky feud...with Charlotte off to one side, to the fans. To WWE its the other way around...


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



njcam said:


> I don't see the point to have Ronda Rousey on WWE TV now that she has relinquished the title.... Rousey's next appearance should be at WM35.
> 
> It would look dumb to spit the dummy and relinquishe the title, but come back every week and team with Natalya for yet another match with the Riott Squad.


There's a LOT of room between not showing up till mania and showing up every week to tag with Natalya.

She absolutely will be back (and should be) on TV - to further the feud with Becky. Ronda has yet to lose her shit against Becky. They need to reinstate both women sooner rather than later - and let them go at it. Have Ronda get her heat back - massively so.

This will happen soon im sure.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

I appreciate that they're at least _trying_ to mix things up with this feud.

Suspensions, subsequent run-ins, no-decisions, a third participant thrown in, now Ronda "dropping" the title...they're trying. Doesn't mean it's _good_, but they're trying.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

Yes, they should have their biggest female superstar no-show every Raw during the build to WrestleMania. That sounds like a great plan.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

I don't understand this EXPECTATION of good writing from WWE. Name one fued in the last 10 years that had a well written storyline.

The point I'm making is that people are reacting like Ronda has really quit, and that Becky will really not be in the Mania match. I'm not saying anything about those that point out the storytelling is still bad. Of course it is. WWE can't write good storylines. They literally never have! lol

What exactly is the yardstick that everyone is holding the Becky story up against right now? Katy Vick? Choppy Choppy Pee Pee? Mae Young & Mark Henry's Hand Baby? Whenever WWE does ANYTHING storyline-wise (which is incredibly rare), they do it badly. That's not the thing I was addressing.


----------



## slfordsmith (Feb 27, 2019)

Becky is being reinstated next week by Stephanie McMahon. I can tell be her and Shane's reaction to their dad on Snackdown they are going to overrule his decision. But as punishment Becky will have to go against Charlotte at Fastlane for the WM spot. I think Asuka is going to cause Char to lose and she will be Asuka's opponent at WM and we get Becky vs Ronda.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its an ultimatum. Reinstate Becky or Ronda's out.
> 
> Ronda has to be on TV, what sells this to fans is Ronda v Becky, even the stubborn brain dead window lickers running WWE realise this. No ones going to give a shit about Charlotte by herself at this point, its the Ronda and Becky feud...with Charlotte off to one side, to the fans. To WWE its the other way around...


*I'm a Charlotte fan that agrees no one gives a shit about her in this feud and adding her was more damaging than helpful. She would've been fine facing Asuka on Smackdown in a rematch. The people want Becky vs. Ronda with no distractions, and WWE had better realize that quickly before they kill the hype for this feud. Last night was a step in the right direction, but we've seen them walk off cliffs after doing something right many times.*


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I was complaining about Charlotte's inclusion, but I'm over that now. The mcmahon's need to knock it off and stay out of this fore we fuck around and have a repeat of wrestlemania 2000 up in here. 

They need to hurry up add the important people back into the match and let them sell it. Stop being cute with all these absences due to special circumstances. This main event is being needlessly overbooked


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

Why is WWE doing all this extra stuff? This isnt that hard to write and they are doing all they can to make this as convoluted as possible. Becky/Ronda is the match everybody wants. Most can even live with Charlotte being added. Just go from there...you dont have to add the authority angle and Ronda giving up the belt and all this extra crap. Just have them cut a few promos on each other, have them go to Raw and SD to attack each other during a match or backstage or something and go with the fans and fan reactions. This is the easiest of all the WM matches to book and build and they are doing all this extra stuff that doesnt need to be done.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



slfordsmith said:


> Becky is being reinstated next week by Stephanie McMahon. I can tell be her and Shane's reaction to their dad on Snackdown they are going to overrule his decision. But as punishment Becky will have to go against Charlotte at Fastlane for the WM spot. I think Asuka is going to cause Char to lose and she will be Asuka's opponent at WM and we get Becky vs Ronda.


Why in the blue hell would Asuka interfere and cause Charlotte to lose? Her character has given zero craps about this feud.

Charlotte is going to be in the Ronda/Becky match, just deal with it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

llj said:


> slfordsmith said:
> 
> 
> > Becky is being reinstated next week by Stephanie McMahon. I can tell be her and Shane's reaction to their dad on Snackdown they are going to overrule his decision. But as punishment Becky will have to go against Charlotte at Fastlane for the WM spot. I think Asuka is going to cause Char to lose and she will be Asuka's opponent at WM and we get Becky vs Ronda.
> ...


Yea i assume this one will be easy. Charlotte gets the title, Becky baits the mcmahon's into giving her a title shot at fast lane. Ronda interfere, lays them both out, voila triple threat back on. Easy peasy.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



Hephaesteus said:


> Yea i assume this one will be easy. *Charlotte gets the title*, Becky baits the mcmahon's into giving her a title shot at fast lane. Ronda interfere, lays them both out, voila triple threat back on. Easy peasy.


Anyone other than Ronda Rousey entering as women champion would ruin the storyline. Taking the title from Charlotte is nothing special, Becky has done it just a few months ago.

The truth is that this storyline is getting redundant because they "blew their load" in November-December.

Nothing will top the "Bloody Becky" segment, it was the first time Ronda looked vulnerable and Becky will never look as bad-ass as that night with the blood on her face (Thanks Nia Jax for that).


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



njcam said:


> You sure you have been watching WWE TV?


Now there is a question of the ages.. Can anyone truly be sure they are watching WWE TV and are not lost in a drug induced haze?

:hmmm


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Anyone other than Ronda Rousey entering as women champion would ruin the storyline. Taking the title from Charlotte is nothing special, Becky has done it just a few months ago.
> 
> The truth is that this storyline is getting redundant because they "blew their load" in November-December.
> 
> Nothing will top the "Bloody Becky" segment, it was the first time Ronda looked vulnerable and Becky will never look as bad-ass as that night with the blood on her face (Thanks Nia Jax for that).


Storylines already ruined because Ronda shouldnt be looking vulnerable going into wrestlemania yet she looks vulnerable as fuck. Charlotte looks good because she has Vince backing her, Becky looks god cuz shes forcing her way into the match, Ronda looks like a noble goof who takes beatings. 
If ronda wallks into wrestlemania as champ it will be because the hemsleys interfered with Vince's decision, making this another main event hijacked by the mcmahons. Really don't need that right now.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

idk if it's Rousey's fault or the writing but umm... i think that's the story line they're presenting, if so though they didn't do a good job of getting that accross

you know why!!! Because they're being so god damn careful to not have Rousey get booed that they want her to word it right. Even though her sayin "I dont need this and if you guys are going to play these games like this, then screw you, you can have your belt...im out of here" would have been easy, awesome, and a great twist.


but again, jesus, what a shitty way of getting becky into the match. Because Rousey wants her in, not because of Becky forcing the corpoarations hand


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

Are they gonna do another attitude era thing and have Ronda and the whole women come out and say they'll all walk unless Becky is reinstated. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



zrc said:


> Are they can do another attitude era thing and have Ronda and the whole women come out and say they'll all walk unless Becky is reinstated. :lmao


It is being booked already :vince5


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

Ridiculous storyline, how many potentially great programs have they thrown away in the last few years. Becky is not even that over anymore because of this.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

Best move is to give it to Charlotte to give her ultra heat.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

To quite Henry Cavill from the most recent _Mission Impossible_ film "why do you have to make this so f***ing complicated?" It's done nothing but hurt things.


----------



## dedman13 (Jan 28, 2005)

Just further proof that this dumpster fire they are creating does not need to be the Main Event at WrestleMania.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

It's not like their other MR stories are particularly compelling either.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



njcam said:


> You sure you have been watching WWE TV?


Yeah I'd listen to WWE's official site over dirt sheets any day, especially after dirt sheets said Mable was going to be the 3rd man in the nWo ...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

WWE can still rectify this by having Asuka completely destroy Charlotte at Fast Lane from out of the blue. Considering that WWE moves forward with another Charlotte/Becky match. It would be the perfect moment to do it. I mean for fucks sake, do something exciting with the SD Women's Champion in time for WMania. Then that will give us 3-4 weeks of a potent Becky/Rousey feud and a Charlotte/Asuka feud that is already written. Because as it stands, this Charlotte nonsense is fucking everything up on both shows. The Becky/Rousey feud can still be partially salvaged. 

It's such a shame how we have come to the point where Vince will sacrifice the quality of Wrestlemania as a whole for the sake of pushing his agenda with Charlotte and sticking it to the fans that he hates so much. He will despise us forever after we sabotaged his planned WM with the Bryan movement. Then he proceeded to prove to us that he can get what he wants with the 4 year Roman push. Now he is trying to prove it again with Charlotte. Its what he wants and fuck the fans. There's no other explanation as to why he doesn't do the right thing. 

After all this bullshit, Charlotte will continue to be pushed after Mania, in which she will most likely take the title off of Becky. uttahere

Can't tell you guys how ready I am for AEW.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

WWE should release Ronda Rousey and not wish her the best in her future endeavours. Charlotte vs. Becky at WM. The way it should've always been.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



njcam said:


> Source?


Rousey is still listed and pictured in the Superstars section as Raw Women's Champion.

That said, two things:

1) Be interesting to see how they deal with that this weekend if she's on any house shows.

2) Then there's Monday...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm a Charlotte fan that agrees no one gives a shit about her in this feud and adding her was more damaging than helpful. She would've been fine facing Asuka on Smackdown in a rematch. The people want Becky vs. Ronda with no distractions, and WWE had better realize that quickly before they kill the hype for this feud. Last night was a step in the right direction, but we've seen them walk off cliffs after doing something right many times.*


I was a Charlotte fan, I've grown bored of her, or rather WWE needing to shoehorn her into every big moment the women get. She's so forced in this, so unnecessary.

The fans want Rousey v Becky, no nonsense, no distractions, just Ronda v Becky. But WWE cant just give the fans what they want they always have to try and force what Vince and HHH want the fans to want.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

They should just do Ronda vs Charlotte at Fastlane, with Ronda going over, then send Becky out for a brawl with Ronda to set up the Mania match. Ronda/Becky & Asuka/Charlotte makes more sense as the Mania matches anyway. Simple easy booking, which would send the crowd fucking wild & set this feud back on track. 

They must realise the hype for this feud was at its highest when it was a singles match between Ronda & Becky & they had that great segment the night after Royal Rumble. All the overbooking & meddling is killing the hype for something that felt so organic & natural. The fans clearly want Ronda vs Becky, so they should just give them what they want. It's not like Charlotte has a hope in hell of winning anyway. 

They've killed Bryan dead, so Becky is the only thing keeping me invested now, and they are fucking her up too. Fix this shit & undo this overbooked mess. I didn't even mind the idea of a triple threat, but they are clesrly booking this week to week & are inept at putting together a story that makes sense


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

This is a ploy to get Becky reinstated I'd like to think it's interesting enough that Becky may not have to compete in a match to earn back her right in the main event at WM.

I hope they don't screw this one up.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> To think they shelved the lightning in a bottle in Becky/Ronda for this.


To be fair they didn't shelve anything. Charlotte vs Rousey was match they planned as far back as a year ago so Becky is the one being added not Charlotte.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



Muskoka ******* said:


> WWE should release Ronda Rousey and not wish her the best in her future endeavours. Charlotte vs. Becky at WM. The way it should've always been.


I agree. The reason they signed Ronda is because they thought her UFC fans would follow her to WWE. That hasn't happened at all. She's not deserving of her spot in WWE. She's horrible on the mic, has no charisma, and can't wrestle at all without botching every other move.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

Don't care what she does, she can't do any more damage to Ruby now. 

She's gonna put exactly one woman over in her WWE career, right?


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

*Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*



> WWE Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey took a shot at former SmackDown Women’s Champion Becky Lynch over the latest angle done.
> 
> That was when Lynch was “arrested” on this week’s episode of Monday Night Raw in Atlanta, GA at the State Farm Arena on the USA Network when she moved by Atlanta police after invading the show
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100785982113075200


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

Cue the Becky fans / Ronda haters criticising Ronda for every single thing about this tweet...


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

This going on/off kayfabe with Ronda is stupid and makes the business look bad even more. Becky was (not) arrested, fine, but shouldn`t we start about why Ronda is allowed to brawl through 10 security guards without consequences, while she had trouble before fighting the small Riott girls? Or why Natalya is hurt on her knee, but Becky hit her back? etc. etc.
I could go though all three rosters with this Ronda crap now, including three ex-MMA girls are not able to crush down Kairi.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

"ginger crutch ninja" :lol


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

this is actually the first of her tweets that I've had an issue with cause of her obviously calling out the pictures being fake. You take that aspect out of it and this is a tweet that does its job of keeping the story going as it should but having that part of it in the tweet was dumb. Not a massive issue but a bit of an annoyance when one slight difference would have made it actually good.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Cue the Becky fans / Ronda haters criticising Ronda for every single thing about this tweet...


Ah right, critics about Ronda is not allowed. 

Mate, come on, seriously. Breaking kayfabe on a spontanous talk is one thing, but writing it down - maybe even with the company`s approval - is a damn stupid idea. Especially if you do phony stuff all the time yourself.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Cue the Becky fans / Ronda haters criticising Ronda for every single thing about this tweet...


I think the tweet is funny, but I'm not a fan of blatantly breaking kayfabe, which she has a habit of doing. 

Wrestling is fake & dumb, but this story is Becky was arrested for breaching a suspension. Ronda doesn't need to tell me it's a fake mugshot she took backstsge with her phone. If they are going to tell this stupid story, at least have the performers commit to it. 

I bet Ronda took the photo :lol


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

Ronda is already great, but she would be twice as good if she stuck to kayfabe.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

.......shouldn't ever say fake.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

:mj4

Vince once again telling all the old timers to join the kiss my ass club


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Wrestling is fake & dumb, but this story is Becky was arrested for breaching a suspension.


Maybe her tweet is for Ronda`s fans and not wrestling fans in general ...

So in a few years she sits at talk show XY and talks about her funny stories doing in "totally fake" wrestling, while her " smart " fans agree to that. But the same Rousey fans should/are thinking, that everything Ronda did in WWE was 100% real.




SayWhatAgain! said:


> Ronda doesn't need to tell me it's a fake mugshot she took backstsge with her phone. If they are going to tell this stupid story, at least have the performers commit to it.


Especially if you think about, that all these stunts were only made to bring Ronda over.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

This is amazing I hope Ronda goes off script and destroys Becky at Mania


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

You know who is to blame for this? CM Punk.

He killed da bizness with his shitty "shoot" promos and now everybody does it. Idk why fans get so horny for this shit cause it does nothing but make everybody involve look stupid.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

https://twitter.com/BeckyLynchWWE/s...rousey-mic-skills-video-tweet-funny-subtitles

Let's not forget that Becky tweeted this segment they had backstage with subtitles mocking Ronda for not being able to cut a promo in front of a live crowd. Not only did she break kayfabe but she pretty much threw Ronda under the bus as a performer. Not that one justifies the other, just saying that Becky shot first.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> https://twitter.com/BeckyLynchWWE/s...rousey-mic-skills-video-tweet-funny-subtitles
> 
> Let's not forget that Becky tweeted this segment they had backstage with subtitles mocking Ronda for not being able to cut a promo in front of a live crowd. Not only did she break kayfabe but she pretty much threw Ronda under the bus as a performer. Not that one justifies the other, just saying that Becky shot first.


How is saying someone sucks at promos breaking kayfabe? 

Didn't Ronda say something like "if this was real every one knows I'd kill you" before that anyway?


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

So they do an angle where Becky gets arrested, but then Ronda tells everyone its fake. So what exactly are they going for here? Once again.......


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> How is saying someone sucks at promos breaking kayfabe?
> 
> Didn't Ronda say something like "if this was real every one knows I'd kill you"


"They have me do this back here because now they know I suck at this." A clear reference to her not being able to cut a promo in front of a crowd and management moving them backstage because of it. What kind of mental gymnastics do you have to pull off to act like there's a notable difference between that and what Ronda tweeted? Referring to a promo is kayfabe breaking. Just like it was when Cena told Roman he'd have to learn how to cut one, at least with that segment though both men were told to shoot on each other. 






She didn't say "if this was real" at all. Can't figure out how to embed the timestamp but it starts at about 2:50


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

Wait. Did Ronda just use "ginger" as an insult!?! #TRIGGERED


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*



Ger said:


> Ah right, critics about Ronda is not allowed.
> 
> Mate, come on, seriously. Breaking kayfabe on a spontanous talk is one thing, but writing it down - maybe even with the company`s approval - is a damn stupid idea. Especially if you do phony stuff all the time yourself.





SayWhatAgain! said:


> I think the tweet is funny, but I'm not a fan of blatantly breaking kayfabe, which she has a habit of doing.
> 
> Wrestling is fake & dumb, but this story is Becky was arrested for breaching a suspension. Ronda doesn't need to tell me it's a fake mugshot she took backstsge with her phone. If they are going to tell this stupid story, at least have the performers commit to it.
> 
> I bet Ronda took the photo :lol





Shaun_27 said:


> Ronda is already great, but she would be twice as good if she stuck to kayfabe.





Mister Abigail said:


> .......shouldn't ever say fake.





SayWhatAgain! said:


> How is saying someone sucks at promos breaking kayfabe?
> 
> Didn't Ronda say something like "if this was real every one knows I'd kill you" before that anyway?


I am fairly sure that all of you were marking out when CM Punk said "this is Phil talking to Paul" so you have no ground here


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

I think WWE likes to use Twitter as a ... semi-kayfabe tool that is intended to add a little "these performers in a scripted show REALLY dislike each other" spice to the mix. The problem is that the line where that distinction is drawn, moves drastically every day.

We have people that are in bitter rivalries on TV tweeting photos of their cute pets to each other, the day before Ronda is totally breaking kayfabe to refer to a storyline "arrest" on RAW. It's just a mess. If they were using Twitter for ONE thing or the other, people would be far less anxious to jump on every message sent.

In isolation, Ronda & Becky have always had the kayfabe line in the same place.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*



Adam Cool said:


> I am fairly sure that all of you were marking out when CM Punk said "this is Phil talking to Paul" so you have no ground here


I'm one to admit that yeah I did it was a big reason I became a full time wrestling fan outside of my occasional watching but that was also during my edgy teenage years soooo :lol

I've matured now and realised though the novelty of that promo especially when it happened is still cool (and I'll still look back at it occasionally for that reason) it wasn't actually a good promo in terms of being a wrestling promo it was actually the antithesis of one which at the time was the appeal but now it's a trope instead.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

If the storyline is Becky got arrested you roll with that and don't call it fake. 

Ronda is still way ahead of most people on the roster.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*



Adam Cool said:


> I am fairly sure that all of you were marking out when CM Punk said "this is Phil talking to Paul" so you have no ground here


No I thought CM Punk was a dickhead. Still do.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

All the people "blaming" this on CM Punk, R E L A X.

First of all, Punk was going over his list of grievances towards the McMahons and management. He did break some kayfabe along the way, but he also furthered his "I'm leaving the company" storyline. 

The most egregious part of the "Pipebomb" (IMO) has giving away that The Rock would be headlining WM that year. Punk "breaking the 4th wall" on stuff like mentioning Ring of Honor & NJPW are circumstantial to Vince's made up (BS) rules.

Ronda looks absolutely foolish exposing Becky's mugshot and has no idea wtf she's doing. In the ring, she vacated the Title because she wanted to fight Becky, but then tweets about your competitor's fake mugshot? Ronda is a complete beginner and gets worked WAY too easily. They should've kept her on the outside looking in.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*



Adam Cool said:


> I am fairly sure that all of you were marking out when CM Punk said "this is Phil talking to Paul" so you have no ground here


Love CM Punk, yes, but this is different. It was all in the structure of the grander story. What does Ronda calling out Becky for a fake photo have to do with anything?

It's not a black and white thing where you can just blanket them all the same. At the end of the day, you have to ask yourself does breaking kayfabe add to or detriment to the story?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Cue the Becky fans / Ronda haters criticising Ronda for every single thing about this tweet...


Tbf she should stop breaking kayfabe but for the most part that tweet was good. She is fine on the mic and twitter when she is not acting like a weird kiss ass


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

the 'fake' bit isn't a good look, but the rest of it is pretty funny.

She's improving, but she still needs to choose her words more wisely.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

The mugshots do look fake as fuuuuck. It's more insulting to pretend they're real lol.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

What's with Ronda's ginger prejudice? Damn it Ronda jeeze. :lmao


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

People on here, the same people constantly critiquing and moaning about everything, called this piece of shit of a storyline "lightning in a bottle" unironically. This is godawful and always has been
I know you get called sexist for this, but there's nothing sexist about knowing that Lynch is cringe/fake and Rousey is being corrupted by her nonsense


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*



ellthom said:


> What's with Ronda's ginger prejudice? Damn it Ronda jeeze. :lmao


Maybe she´s a fan of South Park/Cartman? 









In all seriousness though -We all know wrestling isn´t real, but she could at least try to keep up kayfabe. Yeah, we know she´s this huge former MMA star (who left the instant she got her butt handed to her btw), but that´s not where she is anymore, and she, as well as WWE needs to learn that ASAP.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

I hate Ronda.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

What a stupid asshole. "Fake prison photos" way to just totally destroy the storyline you are in.

She could have left it at ginger crutch ninja which is a bit cringey but kind of funny.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

Why would she say "fake"?

It's so sad that they can't have an on-screen rivalry due to Charlotte/The Authority's involvement. Their one on one feud has to be done on fuckin Twitter.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

Good for Ronda.
Becky just took one of her old photos and put a filter over it.


If Becky made an effort she wouldn't have been called out on it.
But the story was she just got escorted out so Ronda did the smart thing.


And some food for thought: If Ronda was "breaking kayfabe" so much, WWE would have told her to stop. She's still tweeting the same, just like Becky thinks she can legitimately have a match against Seth.
Neither are doing anything wrong.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

BUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!! :lmao :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

Should have had chosen her words wisely and act like a wrestler who doesn't constantly break kayfabe.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

Ah, this is no big deal. Actually pretty funny dig by Ronda. (and no, I don't like Ronda) In the mist of the entire "the man" debacle, this was funny. Give her credit.

What was even more funny. Alexa shooting and crapping on Ronda again(it's the fifth time) in front of a live audience. Something no other wrestler in the entire organization has done.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*

Could have done without the fake mugshot photo comments, but otherwise good response by Ronda.

Goes to check if Ronda favorited her own tweet again....and yup.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Let's not forget that Becky tweeted this segment they had backstage with subtitles mocking Ronda for not being able to cut a promo in front of a live crowd. Not only did she break kayfabe but she pretty much threw Ronda under the bus as a performer. Not that one justifies the other, just saying that Becky shot first.


It was already explained above, that you cannot compare that. Also, she works on a not so good idea by Ronda bringing up her brain disease and Becky tries to bring that into a wrestling story. 




Adam Cool said:


> I am fairly sure that all of you were marking out when CM Punk said "this is Phil talking to Paul" so you have no ground here


Whatever you think about five people at once.  Also we shouldn`t forget, that Ronda is in a very different position.




greasykid1 said:


> Wait. Did Ronda just use "ginger" as an insult!?! #TRIGGERED





ellthom said:


> What's with Ronda's ginger prejudice? Damn it Ronda jeeze. :lmao


The way she uses and spells that "ginger dude" thing was well done. Kudos for that.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

If you're going to break kayfabe at least do it in a way that adds to the story. Pointing out that Becky's mugshot is fake doesn't do that.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

The angle with Becky has got old to me now ~_~. They are trying too hard to legitimize an obvious fake injury.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Kinda sad that Becky and Ronda are having to do their feud over twitter, while the McMahon's dominate Raw.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I expect things to stabilize and take on a more "coherent" direction after we get through Fastlane.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ronda deserves some credit for taking the absolute beating she's taken on social media from Becky for months and months and months.

Becky's gone gloves-off the whole time, and I'd have to imagine Ronda's given her the OK. And it's legitimately driving business.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

RetepAdam. said:


> Ronda deserves some credit for taking the absolute beating she's taken on social media from Becky for months and months and months.
> 
> Becky's gone gloves-off the whole time, and I'd have to imagine Ronda's given her the OK. And it's legitimately driving business.


For all the shit she takes, Ronda seems fair game to take an ass whooping in the ring and online. 

When Charlotte called Becky a criminal I was waiting for Becky to post her mugshot from years ago. Guess she couldn't get it cleared by management or Charlotte/Ashley said no, I have no doubt she would've tried :lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

For all the times WWE has tried to use Twitter to build angles, I wonder if anyone within in the company is going to see why this worked where other attempts didn't.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101200661151014912

I think Ronda might be trying to get fired.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:steph

Also, that tweet makes me think that Ronda will definitely not be tapping out to Becky at Mania, b/c I doubt she would say an Armbar that she is planned to tap out to is BS. Though she did just tweet that so maybe she's not the smartest person in the world either :hmm:


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Is she legit stupid? fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah they need to talk to Ronda and coach her on how to go about this stuff.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It's nice to see Becky and Ronda at least trying to do something with this, because WWE sure isn't. They've done a terrible job of explaining her actions/motivations, or following up on this in-general. 

That's kind of a problem when, by the very nature of the story, she cannot really cut promos (despite that being one of her biggest strengths), so the commentary needs to essentially talk for her, and they suck at it so far. And WWE has barely follow up on this, which is an issue since this is supposed to maybe be the feud that will MAIN EVENT WRESTLEMANIA!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ronda is an idiot. I just came on to see if her latest tweet was being talked about. This is unprofessional at this point.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

If only it was as legit as this


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Get Ronda off of twitter. She is basically exposing the business, disrespecting the current storyline and in the past discredit the division. Keep her ass off of social media. :fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Get Ronda off of twitter. She is basically exposing the business, disrespecting the current storyline and in the past discredit the division. Keep her ass off of social media. :fpalm


Imagine ANY woman not named Ronda or Charlotte pulling this shit? They'd be doing the job for Alicia on Monday.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Imagine ANY woman not named Ronda or Charlotte pulling this shit? * They'd be doing the job for Alicia on Monday.*


Its probably more likely that they wouldn't even have a job on Monday...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

All she's saying is the armbar didn't hurt her as much as it should.
Steph's arm was in a sling over Ronda
Becky's armbar didn't do much damage is Ronda's point


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Its probably more likely that they wouldn't even have a job on Monday...


Lana is the closest thing to going off on social media I can think of and it isn't remotely close to as bad as what Ronda is pulling. You are 100% correct though. Nobody would still be employed. This is bad and I really can't wait until someone gets on here and tries to spin this differently.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

And she won't get reprimanded. Though Dave Meltzer will obviously post how a source told him she's docked like $50 million or something


WWE don't give a fuck about the LGBT community as was evident with Lashley's sisters segement. She'll be fine


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Imagine ANY woman not named Ronda or Charlotte pulling this shit? They'd be doing the job for Alicia on Monday.


They would be getting Mickie James and The Riot Squad booking but not in a good way.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> And she won't get reprimanded. Though Dave Meltzer will obviously post how a source told him she's docked like $50 million or something
> 
> 
> WWE don't give a fuck about the LGBT community as was evident with Lashley's sisters segement. She'll be fine


Fuck are you talking about dude?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Fuck are you talking about dude?


I literally ignored it since I have no idea how LGBT have anything to do with her tweet.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

I would give Ronda a pass on calling out the fake prison pics but the fake arm bar comment is insane. Why would you call out a fellow wrestler/future opponent finisher as being fake, ok we all know all submission holds in pro wrestling are fake but you don't come out and say it when you are wrestler cos 1 every person who has tapped out to it look stupid, 2 if you tap out to it you look stupid. No one benefits from stuff like this, absolutely stupid comment to make. I'm guessing she was trying to imply her arm bar is better but say that instead of saying it is fake


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Especially since she added a pic of herself SELLING THE SAME ARMBAR!!


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

Outstanding A+++++. Someone with credibility finally called out how goddamn stupid Becky’s armbar is. I got into an argument with some Becky fan boy about the exact same thing in a different thread.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Theres only one solution to this. Put Ronda in a Nia match.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101209494980313092:beckylol

For those who don't know, that is Travis Browne. Ronda's husband.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101209494980313092:beckylol
> 
> For those who don't know, that is Travis Browne. Ronda's husband.


Guess it is a planned work. I still don't like it.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

Please let this turn into a shoot match at Mania. The reaction of Becky fan boys as Ronda snaps her arm would be glorious. No fanbase deserves it more.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Really. Now we're just breaking kayfabe and have the Wrestlemania main eventers flat out calling it fake? This is supposed to be a good thing? Fuck sake, can this angle be any more of a clusterfuck.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101209494980313092:beckylol
> 
> For those who don't know, that is Travis Browne. Ronda's husband.


That's a joke that only a child would laugh at.

Haven't watched WWE for a while and this just reminded me why. Those BS social media wars are ridiculously pathetic and it makes me realize how people nowadays make as if it looks cool to insult someone behind a computer.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's amazing how a few tweets have put in more interest than anything Charlotte and the mcmahons have done to sell it


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

utvolzac said:


> Please let this turn into a shoot match at Mania. The reaction of Becky fan boys as Ronda snaps her arm would be glorious. No fanbase deserves it more.


Becky isn't an MMA fighter though....

Maybe Ronda should try getting her *real *belt back once this *fake *run is over, I'm sure she'd be welcomed back with open arms


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The tweets between them are genuinely the most embarrassing thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I thought Ronda would throw some sh/t at WWE the moment when she retires and not while being there. 

These tweets are damaging the business on a new level, but I am not even sure what this is about. If Ronda is being out of control they can do nothing about it. (They can`t, cause Ronda would sit in a talk show next day and telling ugly (maybe not even true) inside stuff.) If that is all working as intended, then WWE is completly insane right now. We will never know the complete truth.

Looks like legitimation for Charlotte becoming RAW champ, even she is in SD.  




utvolzac said:


> Outstanding A+++++. Someone with credibility finally called out how goddamn stupid Becky’s armbar is. I got into an argument with some Becky fan boy about the exact same thing in a different thread.


This is not the point and you know it.



Xobeh said:


> It's amazing how a few tweets have put in more interest than anything Charlotte and the mcmahons have done to sell it


Scandalous tweets are a one way road.

_Rebecca Quin, I don’t care what the script says, I’m beating the living shit out of you the next time I see you. _


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101223230214303744

so much for it not being a work
I can't believe they're trying to use the CM Punk storyline again. Way to ruin it Vince


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Only way this gets more WCW is if they bring in David Arquette as the special guest referee :banderas


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Xobeh said:


> I can't believe they're trying to use the CM Punk storyline again. Way to ruin it Vince


CM Punk was a "real" wrestler, therefore it is not the same. In my opinion!

Problem is Ronda not getting over, so they throw already the last thing they had at this. This is already the final story line. What a waste. Later WWE will say it was always planed to be like this, but I highly doubt it was planed that early.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Yea I'm usually a fan of some of the twitter interactions, but I think Ronda is going a little far with this. There are certain lines you probably shouldn't cross and Ronda is crossing a lot of those lines in this recent interaction. To the point where they are kind of losing my interest a bit. I want to be engulfed in the fake reality, not the real stuff. Reality is boring, fake reality is entertaining. They should stay within those lines from now on. Still the match I'm most exited about, but they are walking a thin line with this.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, Ronda is going a bit far with these tweets, but it's still more entertaining than their feud has been on TV.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OK this is getting into WCW territory now


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roy Mustang said:


> OK this is getting into WCW territory now


I thought it was Bruce Pritchard they just hired back, not Vince Russo :russo


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> I thought it was Bruce Pritchard they just hired back, not Vince Russo :russo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

But that begs the question, if these tweets are all a work and Ronda is threatening to go "off script" on Becky, does the WWE not know they are booking a triple threat? Like Is Ronda going to go "off script" on Becky but then follow the script when it comes to Charlotte?

What a Mess :bosque


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Even if we agreed Becky's armbar isn't the best from a visual standpoint. Why would that matter if she makes her opponents tap with it regardless? Not to mention Ronda was selling the move when Becky used it on her during the SD Invasion, screaming like a bitch. 

Not only is Ronda terrible on the mic, but her tweet game is week. What's the point of constantly breaking kayfabe saying how fake Becky's mugshots are or how bad her armbar looks? This entire angle has gone down the toilet. A single grudge match has turned into this mess, good job WWE.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Now Ronda is calling Becky by her real name on twitter. fpalm


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

What a mess. How has it come to this? This angle was absolute fire the night after the rumble now it's descended in to breaking kayfabe and/or worked shoots. It's lazy. First they went the Daniel Bryan rehash now they are trying the CM Punk rehash. 

Can't we just have a great booked feud. Just fucking once. I know kayfabe isn't what it was but is it really that difficult to book a good feud? You know when people look at great stars of the past, well thank christ The Rock occured before kayfabe died because that character would never work now. You'd just get twats breaking kayfabe on him constantly, calling him Dwayne etc. 

What a mess.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wasn't Becky using her real name on twitter before changing to The Man?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

A-C-P said:


> I thought it was Bruce Pritchard they just hired back, not Vince Russo :russo


Maybe it's Russo dressed up as Bruce. :hmmm


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Wasn't Becky using her real name on twitter before changing to The Man?



Yes, around the Marine 6 but some other wrestlers have used their real names on Twitter. Alexa Bliss has her real name on Twitter and Mojo Rawley and Dolph Ziggler do and Naomi too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stupid Sexy Flanders said:


> Maybe it's Russo dressed up as Bruce. :hmmm


When Becky steps into the ring to face Ronda on Raw, but Ronda takes off the mask to reveal it's Tank Abbott. :wow


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Imagine next week on Raw, Becky attack Rousey from behind but Rousey don't sell the attack, turns around and blast Becky then put her in a real armbar XD


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Wasn't Becky using her real name on twitter before changing to The Man?


Using her real name ain't a big deal, calling her armbar "fake" and saying " I don't care what the script says" is pretty fucking stupid though.

It's 99% a work anyway. They probably felt upstaged by Reigns & Batista on Monday, so they're looking to build some heat up. It's a shame WWE's creative sucks so bad they have to do it in their free time on twitter.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Some of ya'll need to stop working yourselves into a shoot.
If Ronda was legitimately fucking up, Becky wouldn't keep responding.


Unless this is meant to be Becky's plan to get Ronda fired to be the champ


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Even if its a work, they are going too far.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

This feud has turned into trash, KofiMania should close.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

https://twitter.com/TommyWiseau/status/1101259795900686336

Now Tommy Wiseau is in on this.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Lana is the closest thing to going off on social media I can think of and it isn't remotely close to as bad as what Ronda is pulling. You are 100% correct though. Nobody would still be employed. This is bad and I really can't wait until someone gets on here and tries to spin this differently.


I don't think Lana has ever exposed the business like Ronda has.



Xobeh said:


> WWE don't give a fuck about the LGBT community as was evident with Lashley's sisters segment. She'll be fine


What does that have to do with the gay community?



WindPhoenix said:


> https://twitter.com/TommyWiseau/status/1101259795900686336
> 
> Now Tommy Wiseau is in on this.


Does anyone know how to post tweets?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101259795900686336


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Ronda said dick in her post. In today's PG era where WWE has a lot of sponsor's dealing with kids this makes me wonder if Ronda will get in trouble or at least talked to about saying Becky wishes she had a dick. 

Though WWE does seem ro be pushing more edgy content lately


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit those twitter exchanges are horrifically bad.

I don't know whether to laugh or be embarrassed for the both of them.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

I find is hilarious that a big reason Charlotte was added is to get the heat/boos off of Ronda. Then Ronda does shit like this basically shitting on pro wrestling and kayfabe which is only going to get her more heat with the wrestling audience.


At this point Charlotte's not getting any heat and Ronda is going to get most of it. I hope this was WWE's idea and not all Ronda because WWE trying to get Ronda over as a face ain't working especially now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is Russo level shit right here :lol

What is even the story of this feud? It's a complete and utter disaster.


----------



## Hckykng19 (Jan 31, 2017)

The worst thing about this feud is the fact that the WWE expects us to believe that Becky all of the sudden got tough and can go toe to toe with Ronda Rousey. Hot garbage.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hckykng19 said:


> The worst thing about this feud is the fact that the WWE expects us to believe that Becky all of the sudden got tough and can go toe to toe with Ronda Rousey. Hot garbage.


Ronda told the world the WM main event is going to be a scripted match :lol

Lmfao, who is writing this garbage?

Fair enough if they want the women to main event, you still gotta do better than this shit.

Becky fans and women's wrestling fans will eat it up when in reality it's complete garbage.

Can someone please tell me what the story of this feud is?

All over the place with the arrests, random adding of another opponent, destroying of script/moves and Photoshopping of dicks etc.

I feel embarrassed for the both of them, it's like watching two shit internet trolls try to own the other.

If Roman was in a feud like this he would have been eaten alive. Heck I gave him crap for a lot less post WM when he tried to sell the defeat as the script being changed. Thankfully they dropped that.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> They probably felt upstaged by Reigns & Batista on Monday, so they're looking to build some heat up. It's a shame WWE's creative sucks so bad they have to do it in their free time on twitter.


Good explanation.




ThEmB0neZ said:


> I find is hilarious that a big reason Charlotte was added is to get the heat/boos off of Ronda. Then Ronda does shit like this basically shitting on pro wrestling and kayfabe which is only going to get her more heat with the wrestling audience.
> 
> At this point Charlotte's not getting any heat and Ronda is going to get most of it. I hope this was WWE's idea and not all Ronda because WWE trying to get Ronda over as a face ain't working especially now.


*
There is more than one front:

- Charlotte is the heel supported by the company, taking the business serious. She takes the "damn WWE put Ronda on the top" heat from Ronda and helps both Ronda & Becky getting over as anti-authority figures. Without her it would be more difficult to bring some McMahon comments/actions into this.

- Becky helps Ronda getting over, cause Ronda asks for Becky`s reinstallation, in opposite to evil McMahons and Charlotte. 
- Becky still holds the wrestlings fans in this feud, which are critical to Ronda and still dislike WWE for bringing Ronda into the business.
- (Becky and Charlotte still hold their own fanbase ofc.)

- Ronda holds her original fans from outside and feeds them and other non-wrestling-fans with anti-wrestling tweets. Maybe some peeps out there will subscribe the network to see Ronda killing "these pretending wrestlers".
*

So in the very end WWE tries building up these three women to bring as many fans as possible into this feud. I am not so sure, that this fragile setup will hold until WM.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

man ronda is an idiot

i am all for shooting and realism its one thing to use a talents real name but flat out saying its all scripted in a public forum is just a bad look

we want realism but its still pro wrestling we all know its fake and we suspend our disbelief but this is a bit too far


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This feud has turned into trash, KofiMania should close.


Even by WWE standards, this angle has been botched in quick fashion. I wish WWE knew how to capitalize on someone's popularity or push them without ruining everything in the process.


----------



## omni009 (Dec 11, 2014)

I know people are going to say it's all a work, but honestly if she just lost it and tweeted that stuff then I have much less respect for Ronda than I did before. And I was still a fan of hers.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> They probably felt upstaged by Reigns & Batista on Monday, so they're looking to build some heat up.


Bingo. You nailed it. This is all by design. Nobody is “shooting” or deviating from WWE’s wishes. Their feud is flopping big time and they are in desperation mode now. And by “they” I don’t just mean Ronda & Becky. WWE sees the writing on the wall and they see their historic main event cooling off so quickly that they might need to pull it out of the main event slot if they can’t heat it back up and they really don’t want to do that.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

imagine if the attitude era mike tyson punked stone cold for real because we know in real life he could kill him


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*



Ger said:


> It was already explained above, that you cannot compare that. Also, she works on a not so good idea by Ronda bringing up her brain disease and Becky tries to bring that into a wrestling story.


I've seen no explanations as to how they're not comparable, just double standards by Lynch fans.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Empress said:


> Even by WWE standards, this angle has been botched in quick fashion. I wish WWE knew how to capitalize on someone's popularity or push them without ruining everything in the process.


It’s not even that hard. Keep Ronda on Raw and Becky on SD and just have a bunch of shit talking back & forth during the build. The last Raw before WM you have the contract signing with all of the women’s “legends” in attendance and for the first time Becky & Ronda come face to face. No Hunter, no Steph, no Vince. Just promos, a few sit down interviews, and hype packages.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wrestling was so much better without Social Media wasn't it? :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ClintDagger said:


> It’s not even that hard. Keep Ronda on Raw and Becky on SD and just have a bunch of shit talking back & forth during the build. The last Raw before WM you have the contract signing with all of the women’s “legends” in attendance and for the first time Becky & Ronda come face to face. No Hunter, no Steph, no Vince. Just promos, a few sit down interviews, and hype packages.


It's honestly as simple as you described. The chemistry between Ronda and Becky was electric but Vince panicked because Ronda wasn't getting enough cheers. This angle and potential main event could easily be saved if they just subtracted rather than adding so much to it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ClintDagger said:


> It’s not even that hard. Keep Ronda on Raw and Becky on SD and just have a bunch of shit talking back & forth during the build. The last Raw before WM you have the contract signing with all of the women’s “legends” in attendance and for the first time Becky & Ronda come face to face. No Hunter, no Steph, no Vince. Just promos, a few sit down interviews, and hype packages.


No mention of Charlotte. Vince would never go for that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I mean holy shit is this feud bad. They're adding so much crap to it you don't even know what the story is anymore. 

Can the company not together put one good and coherent WM main event feud?

The stars come back and Ronda and Becky feel the need to resort to this crap.

If Roman is added to the UC title match there is no question what is going on last - more star power and unpredictability if they want Seth to have the moment and leave Roman's win for later on. This women's feud has bombed hard so far.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It is great to have WCW back though. 

How I missed you.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Erik. said:


> It is great to have WCW back though.
> 
> How I missed you.


 Fucking Photoshopping a penis and calling your opponents move fake :lmao fpalm :lmao fpalm :lmao

This is a bottom of the barrel social media war between two geek trolls.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Looks like Tyler Breeze wants in on the fun


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101279622195499008


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Good on Tyler. No-one should take this shit seriously anymore.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> No mention of Charlotte. Vince would never go for that.


I honestly don’t think Vince cares about Charlotte as much as people think. Anyone he puts on SD doesn’t mean all that much to him. Vince is only shoving Charlotte in the feud because he thinks the match quality with just Ronda & Becky would be a dud and he needs it to be a competent match since he’s putting it on last.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Hckykng19 said:


> The worst thing about this feud is the fact that the WWE expects us to believe that Becky all of the *sudden got tough and can go toe to toe with Ronda Rousey*. Hot garbage.



Sorry Pal. This is wrestling not the UFC(stop being a mark). Ronda isn't having squash matches, she's having 10 minute matches with Ruby Riott. Becky beat Charlotte(most overpushed woman) for months and even beat Charlotte before Becky became this hot(before Summerslam). Becky has always been presented as tough but always came up short and right now Becky can go toe to toe with Ronda because BECKY HAS MOMENTUM AND A STAR.


Bet you didn't say this when Mike Tyson was going toe to toe with the Ringmaster. You are also wrong because Becky has never beaten Ronda straight up. Not once has it been presented that Becky could beat Ronda up face to face legit. 


Becky is still the underdog against Ronda.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

WWE has gone with social media the "(almost) every attention is good attention" route, as if people like Russo would be in charge of that department. I guess somebody is proud that they "worked the smarks" with using insider words to agitate the wrestling crowd about Ronda, pretending she's going rogue.

The trend of happily wasting everybody's time for things that nobody enjoys, but will result in interactions (including sadly by me now, but not in TV ratings). Edit: I just wrote in another thread it would be hard to get into the product as a newcomer nowadays, because of what a convoluted mess everything is that only people understand that already follow the show. The twitter exchanges are an example for that.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I really hope Ronda legitimately goes off script and beats the living daylights out of this wannabe Stone Cold


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Erik. said:


> It is great to have WCW back though.
> 
> How I missed you.












Man, anytime you go down the rabbit hole that wrestling is fake, but now it might be ~~~real~~~ it is always ALWAYS lame. These worked shoots/someone is going off script is dumb. 

But it does make for amusing things and whatever you say about WCW, it was weird and bizarre at times, which is much more interesting than the bland product WWE has been force feeding us for along time, so I have mixed feelings on this recent turn of events. 

Ultimately, they botched this. Blah.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Becky Lynch over Ronda Rousey at WM35, but only due to interference from Shayna Baszler.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> I really hope Ronda legitimately goes off script and beats the living daylights out of this wannabe Stone Cold


This comment shows why some people should not be watching the product. fpalm


----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> I really hope Ronda legitimately goes off script and beats the living daylights out of this wannabe Stone Cold


Probably not going to happen though is it??


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

So...... To all the 'experts' on here who are the end all be all to anything and everything in terms of knowing what wrestling 'should' be, I have a question for you;

Are all the people on Twitter and other social media outlets, who are eating up and loving everything about this and being entertained more than they have ever been by the WWE in years, are they 'Smarks' like everyone on this forum or 'Casuals' which this forum has said doesn't exist anymore? iper1

*Disclaimer*

Anybody who responds like they are offended personally, know this, I did not name anyone personally as an 'expert'. That will be entirely on you for outing yourself.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh the neckbeards of twitter are eating this up :mj

Is twitter the standard we hold everyone to now? These same people would cry foul for anything slightly controversial or envelope pushing the company does. Same dumbasses grew up watching up the AE and yearn for the glory days yet they complain when the company does an AE story or angle. 

To this same group Becky could call Ronda poopy and they'd still call it an amazing insult/comeback when years ago they used the same line to hate on Cena.

These SJW/hypocritical pussies use twitter as a platform to cry and push their opinion/agenda with this year being the women main eventing a WM. It's what's they're best at, they believe they're doing something noble by pretending this nonsense is great and ignoring the reality of this feud being a complete and utter mess.

These delusional fans pretend this crap is good because they do not want to lose the main event. This is possible since the mens division seems to have some momentum again with Roman and Batista returning. Roman is already the top star in the company and is easily above the likes of Ronda and Becky again, Batista is right up there around number 2 with a 2 minute segment, he's only going to get hotter with if they book him well and let him heel it up on the mic.

In the real world the Ronda/Becky feud has failed big time to do actual numbers and is being overshadowed by Batista and Roman returning i.e. the stars they haven't buried or have been away from WWE's disastrous booking long enough to recover. I'm not surprised they've started to give the key segment slots to Roman and Batista/HHH after the abysmal numbers the womens world title drew.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Oh the neckbeards of twitter are eating this up :mj
> 
> Is twitter the standard we hold everyone to now? These same people would cry foul for anything slightly controversial or envelope pushing the company does. Same dumbasses grew up watching up the AE and yearn for the glory days yet they complain when the company does an AE story or angle.
> 
> ...


You sound pretty triggered. Congrats on being comfortable enough to out yourself. Kudos.

First of all, learn how to read. Twitter wasn't the only thing I referenced. I said, ' and other social media outlets' meaning more than just Twitter. Second, Anyone who is liking this is a 'neckbeard'(does that include the women too?) and 'delusional' or 'SWJ' and 'hypocritical pussies'? Okay. Cause you know best right? :aj3

Third, I asked if they were 'Smarks' or 'Casuals', something this forum has said don't exist anymore and anyone who watches wrestling is a Smark. So which is it?


----------



## WrestleVOTER (Mar 1, 2019)

Donnie said:


> These SJW/hypocritical pussies use twitter as a platform to cry and push their opinion/agenda with this year being the women main eventing a WM. It's what's their best at, they believe they're doing something noble by pretending this nonsense is great and ignoring the reality of this feud being a complete and utter disaster.






ripcitydisciple said:


> First of all, learn how to read. Twitter wasn't the only thing I referenced. I said, ' and other social media outlets' meaning more than just Twitter. Second, Anyone who is liking this is a 'neckbeard'(does that include the women too?) and 'delusional' or 'SWJ' and 'hypocritical pussies'? Okay. Cause you know best right? :aj3


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Donnie said:


> Oh the neckbeards of twitter are eating this up <img src="https://i.imgur.com/0422WLX.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Is twitter the standard we hold everyone to now? These same people would cry foul for anything slightly controversial or envelope pushing the company does. Same dumbasses grew up watching up the AE and yearn for the glory days yet they complain when the company does an AE story or angle.
> 
> ...


God, you're so lame dude.

I hope you get over your issues with women. Find peace.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

As I've said before when people get fake-outraged about WWE twitter wars ... The wrestlers don't tweet ANYTHING to do with storyline without prior assistance and the OK from creative. Some people refuse to even believe that the wrestlers themselves are running their own twitter accounts - I wouldn't go that far, but if anyone is genuinely thinking that Robna and Becky are posting this kayfabe-breaking shit without WWE's knowledge, consent AND HELP, you're incredibly naive.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Moho Hwoarang said:


>


Tyler Breeze is awesome. I've learned more about this guy from Woods YouTube channel then I ever did from WWE tv.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

People losing their minds over Ronda's comments to Becky would have lost their minds over HBK and Bret Hart's feud in 1997.

Personal shit is great for elevating a feud.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Makes me sad how much they fucked this feud up. I was loving it like a month ago and it was why I tuned back in. Now, it's a mess. Injuries, suspensions, triple threat, fake twitter war, breaking kayfabe. 

Seriously, this feud was so simple to book and they have managed to fuck it up so bad.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Passing Triangles said:


> People losing their minds over Ronda's comments to Becky would have lost their minds over HBK and Bret Hart's feud in 1997.
> 
> Personal shit is great for elevating a feud.


Really? You think Austin/Rock would have been elevated if Austin called him Dwayne and said the peoples elbow makes no sense as a move? You think HBK/Taker would have been elevated if HBK called him Mark and said he's not really a deadman and that he only has the streak because the bookers back stage decided to give him it? Yeah wow, that would have been really exciting and totally elevated those legendary feuds. 



Y


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Really? You think Austin/Rock would have been elevated if Austin called him Dwayne and said the peoples elbow makes no sense as a move? You think HBK/Taker would have been elevated if HBK called him Mark and said he's not really a deadman and that he only has the streak because the bookers back stage decided to give him it? Yeah wow, that would have been really exciting and totally elevated those legendary feuds.
> 
> 
> 
> Y


The personal animosity is what elevates the feud. It's not the comments per-se, but the reckless manner in which emotion was able to bubble through into the responses. 

It's not about what is said, but the manner it is said in. Whether Ronda's comments are sensical or not come starkly in second place to the fact that this is now evidently a personal professional feud seeping into a scripted angle.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Really? You think Austin/Rock would have been elevated if Austin called him Dwayne and said the peoples elbow makes no sense as a move? You think HBK/Taker would have been elevated if HBK called him Mark and said he's not really a deadman and that he only has the streak because the bookers back stage decided to give him it? Yeah wow, that would have been really exciting and totally elevated those legendary feuds.
> 
> 
> 
> Y


Here is Mick Foley in 1998 on TV calling the people's elbow the stupidest thing he has ever seen and that he won't sell it, 6 minute mark https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7dlh9

If they were doing this stuff on TV I would have more issue. WWE sent their four feuding wreslemania maineventers to SNL in 2000 and had them act like best friends on TV while supposedly hating each other on raw. 

I never read wrestler twitter unless someone posts shit here. Honestly they try to sell to Twitter is up to them. Doesn't effect tv


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Passing Triangles said:


> The personal animosity is what elevates the feud. It's not the comments per-se, but the reckless manner in which emotion was able to bubble through into the responses.
> 
> It's not about what is said, but the manner it is said in. Whether Ronda's comments are sensical or not come starkly in second place to the fact that this is now evidently a personal professional feud seeping into a scripted angle.


No. It is absolutely about what is said. Seriously, what a stupid thing to do about an industry entirely built on the suspension of disbelief and going along with the concept of kayfabe. Are they really that fucking incompetent that they can't book a kayfabe angle in 2019 that makes us think they dislike each other so now having your wrestlemania main eventers just go on twitter and call the business fake and scripted qualifies as building a good feud?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

To be honest, I just want Ronda gone.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

validreasoning said:


> Here is Mick Foley in 1998 on TV calling the people's elbow the stupidest thing he has ever seen and that he won't sell it, 6 minute mark https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7dlh9


Damn, I forgot how great promos were when they weren’t scripted and guys could show their own personality.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



Lord Trigon said:


> Don't care what she does, she can't do any more damage to Ruby now.
> 
> *She's gonna put exactly one woman over in her WWE career, right?*



Not so fast. Becky could just as well submit or pin Charlie and Ronda will leave unbeaten. What a nice storyline for a possible return, "you never beat me"...


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Makes me sad how much they fucked this feud up. I was loving it like a month ago and it was why I tuned back in. Now, it's a mess. Injuries, suspensions, triple threat, fake twitter war, breaking kayfabe.
> 
> Seriously, this feud was so simple to book and they have managed to fuck it up so bad.


they really did go full Russo by the end lol 

I am still pumped for the match but you are right, they need to tone this shit back.



Passing Triangles said:


> People losing their minds over Ronda's comments to Becky would have lost their minds over HBK and Bret Hart's feud in 1997.
> 
> Personal shit is great for elevating a feud.


The funny thing is I don't think these two hate each other at all like HBK and Bret did, I bet they are just sitting at a table together talking about what messages to tweet each other. Wrestlers today are far more professional than they were back in 80's and 90's. Becky probably loves to work with Ronda and vise versa.

I think they just got carried away on their tweeting


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



Joe Moore said:


> Not so fast. Becky could just as well submit or pin Charlie and Ronda will leave unbeaten. What a nice storyline for a possible return, "you never beat me"...


The payoff at the end of the match will be a massive anticlimax if Becky doesn't actually beat Ronnie.

However, I think it's very safe to assume that Becky will pin Charlotte for the win. That doesn't stop me hoping though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ripcitydisciple said:


> You sound pretty triggered. Congrats on being comfortable enough to out yourself. Kudos.
> 
> First of all, learn how to read. Twitter wasn't the only thing I referenced. I said, ' and other social media outlets' meaning more than just Twitter. Second, Anyone who is liking this is a 'neckbeard'(does that include the women too?) and 'delusional' or 'SWJ' and 'hypocritical pussies'? Okay. Cause you know best right? :aj3
> 
> Third, I asked if they were 'Smarks' or 'Casuals', something this forum has said don't exist anymore and anyone who watches wrestling is a Smark. So which is it?


 Twitter and reddit, it's the same.

I'm heavily active on both and have been for years. I understand it more than you would know.

Stopped visiting squared circle because of the endless circle jerking going on there with every dry Becky tweet getting upvoted to the front page. Use to be a good source of wrestling news and cool tidbits here and there but it's become a space filled with Ronda, Becky and Charlotte tweets or fans complaining about the match.

We all know what the actual meaningful numbers are and those are the numbers which haunt Becky Lynch fans.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Lord Trigon said:


> Don't care what she does, she can't do any more damage to Ruby now.
> 
> She's gonna put exactly one woman over in her WWE career, right?


Zero. 

Charlotte is in this match for a reason.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Ronda Rousey Knocks Becky Lynch Over Storyline Arrest*



Ger said:


> Ah right, critics about Ronda is not allowed.
> 
> Mate, come on, seriously. Breaking kayfabe on a spontanous talk is one thing, but writing it down - maybe even with the company`s approval - is a damn stupid idea. Especially if you do phony stuff all the time yourself.


Critiques about Ronda are of course allowed. The problem is Ronda is one of those wrestlers that every single thing she does has people critiquing her for it because they want her to fail.

Everyone breaks kayfabe constantly in WWE thesedays because the fans always buzz about it. Every time a wrestler breaks kayfabe most fans mark out for it, Ronda does it and its the worst thing ever.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm almost convinced Vince intentionally fucked this up to make Batista vs HHH the Main Event. 

"


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Breaking kayfabe is fine if its done appropriately; one thing kayfabe breaking shouldn't do is compromise a viewer's ability to believe that the combat taking place is serious.

Look back at CM Punk's 6/27/11 promo. He's saying whatever he wants. They gave him the mic, told him to say whatever was on his mind, and he did. He mentioned other wrestling promotions, how certain wrestlers kiss Vince's ass, how he wasn't promoted properly, etc etc. But at no point did he ever suggest that the combat that takes place in the ring is false. He did that after he left WWE and stopped giving a fuck about wrestling.

Now look at Ronda's tweets in comparison to Becky's, or Punk's promo/s. She's calling out the impracticality of Becky's arm bar(which makes no sense because of course its impractical, its not meant to actually hurt someone), she's saying she doesn't care about what the script says(which is outright acknowledging the fact that a narrative is being followed). Thats NOT the way to break kayfabe.

Back in the day when DX was doing the whole, "Who booked this crap?" stuff, that was not the way to go. Only defense you can give it is that its following the same logic Deadpool of Marvel Comics does of breaking the fourth wall in a funny sort of way. And in humor, you may give it a pass.

Back in the day when WCW had writers/bookers being introduced into storylines, that was beyond stupid. All that does is expose the business unnecessarily. Sure people know its scripted already, but they don't need a reminder. And it wasn't done for humor/comedy.

What Ronda did in her tweets was go too far and I agree with the idea that she's holding herself up above the business instead of really committing to it. Had she gone a more 2011 CM punk route with it I doubt anyone would have a problem with what she was saying, but she didn't.

Thats just something I noticed. I'm not really invested into what's going on, but I thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I just don’t see the point of promoting a wrestling feud by saying, “wrestling is fake, all your moves are fake”

Got nothing against worked shoots when done right, but this isn't. This is borderline lazy. Kayfabe has been dead for years, we know all that but there's a difference between breaking kayfabe and outright calling it fake and mentioning scripts. It's OBVIOUSLY to get people talking about it as the storyline has bombed for the past month but it doesn't sit well. Almost like they cannot create a decent story, but are we surprised?

Meh, maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spoiler: Quotes






LPPrince said:


> Breaking kayfabe is fine if its done appropriately; one thing kayfabe breaking shouldn't do is compromise a viewer's ability to believe that the combat taking place is serious.
> 
> Look back at CM Punk's 6/27/11 promo. He's saying whatever he wants. They gave him the mic, told him to say whatever was on his mind, and he did. He mentioned other wrestling promotions, how certain wrestlers kiss Vince's ass, how he wasn't promoted properly, etc etc. But at no point did he ever suggest that the combat that takes place in the ring is false. He did that after he left WWE and stopped giving a fuck about wrestling.
> 
> ...





Erik. said:


> I just don’t see the point of promoting a wrestling feud by saying, “wrestling is fake, all your moves are fake”
> 
> Got nothing against worked shoots when done right, but this isn't. This is borderline lazy. Kayfabe has been dead for years, we know all that but there's a difference between breaking kayfabe and outright calling it fake and mentioning scripts. It's OBVIOUSLY to get people talking about it as the storyline has bombed for the past month but it doesn't sit well. Almost like they cannot create a decent story, but are we surprised?
> 
> Meh, maybe I'm just getting old.






Came in here to say exactly both these things. And was also going to use the Punk promo from 2011. Anyone that wants to say its ok that Ronda is "breaking kayfabe" here just like everyone else is off base IMO.

But the worst part here is I don't think this is just Ronda deciding to go into business for herself, I think this is actually all planned out, which is even dumber. I mean like I said before did they forget they are booking a triple threat? Is Ronda going "off script" against Becky but stay on script with Charlotte? :lmao


----------



## MikeAugust (Jun 9, 2014)

Ronda saying Becky’s armbar looks fake is the pot calling the kettle black. Becky’s actually looks more painful then Ronda’s. Ronda just bends the persons arm the way that it is supposed to bend.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Came in here to say exactly both these things. And was also going to use the Punk promo from 2011. Anyone that wants to say its ok that Ronda is "breaking kayfabe" here just like everyone else is off base IMO.
> 
> But the worst part here is I don't think this is just Ronda deciding to go into business for herself, I think this is actually all planned out, which is even dumber. I mean like I said before did they forget they are booking a triple threat? Is Ronda going "off script" against Becky but stay on script with Charlotte? :lmao


Of course it's a work.

A bad one at that.




MikeAugust said:


> Ronda saying Becky’s armbar looks fake is the pot calling the kettle black. Becky’s actually looks more painful then Ronda’s. Ronda just bends the persons arm the way that it is supposed to bend.


I don't think that's the point.

Anyone calling anyone's moves fake is stupid, especially in front of 3,500,000 people. 

I think Ronda's tweet is in the borders of 'I am legit, I was a UFC Champion, you know, UFC? The REAL combat sport?" etc. as opposed to what HER moves also look like.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah punk's pipe bomb never said anything about scripts or the moves being fake. You could argue everything he said within a kayfave environment. Heck miz's one works in kayfabe


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow people are still bitching that Ronda did what she was told


I guess she should shoot next time, Mark


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

WWE Reportedly "Not Thrilled" With Language From Ronda Rousey And Becky Lynch


> It sounds like Becky Lynch and RAW Women's Champion Ronda Rousey could be facing some backstage heat for their Twitter feud. We noted earlier this evening how the war of tweets picked up today with adult language and references, including Rousey threatening to go off-script and beat "the living s--t" out of The Man the next time she sees her. You can see that exchange at this link.
> 
> While WWE is always looking to bring attention to storylines with the help of social media, @Wrestlevotes reports that WWE officials are not thrilled with some of the wording used by Rousey and Lynch. It was also noted that the "word for word" language used today was not approved by WWE officials.
> 
> Lynch changed the description on her Twitter to read, "Ronnie's shook. Vince is shook. Charlotte is a dope. And shook."


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...illed-with-language-from-ronda-rousey-651477/

Well, I wonder fuck why they are doing this shit on twitter because you assholes in the company won't let them be themselves on TV. You won't let Ronda be a bad ass that we know she is and stripped her on what made her dominate in the company. You won't let Becky have a live mic on her hand and you gave her this stupid injury angle plus suspension. Oh, lets not forget not letting them having a good food with each other nor with Charlotte Flair in there. It's just about the fucking McMahons again. You wonder why your product is trash you fucking weak former shell of once edgy company. fpalm


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

You don't want to call out anything being fake, its just a really stupid way of going about things. I mean, if she wanted to say in a roundabout way that her armbar is superior due to her being a better and more vicious wrestler or something, that's fine, because it isn't like it dismisses wrestling. 

Honestly, I'm still enjoying the interaction between Ronda and Becky a lot, but it has suffered greatly since we had all the Mcmahons become involved, to fucking nobodies surprise.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The problem is Ronda is one of those wrestlers that every single thing she does has people critiquing her for it because they want her to fail.


Such assumptions kill every discussion from the very beginning.  




Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Everyone breaks kayfabe constantly *in WWE* thesedays because the fans always buzz about it.


I have to disagree here. The whole show is build on kayfabe, else case the shows wouldn`t work. (Maybe they don`t.)
There are a examples of people doing it on a soft level here and there and therefore people recognize it. (Beside the very few persons, who are so big and rich meanwhile, that they give a sh%t about the business which brought them money, when they are talking somewhere else.)

In Ronda's case here it was totally over the top and I am pretty sure you need no detailed explanation for that. *The thing with Ronda is funny in a special way, because she profits from kayfabe in the shows like crazy. It is (beside WWE !!) extremly good for her being on TV and destroying very many security people at once or getting afraid looks from wrestlers double her size.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> You don't want to call out anything being fake, its just a really stupid way of going about things. I mean, if she wanted to say in a roundabout way that her armbar is superior due to her being a better and more vicious wrestler or something, that's fine, because it isn't like it dismisses wrestling.
> 
> Honestly, I'm still enjoying the interaction between Ronda and Becky a lot, but it has suffered greatly since we had all the Mcmahons become involved, to fucking nobodies surprise.


And when Ronda did break kayfabe. All I seen was Becky trying to protect the WWE business by telling Ronda to watch it and Vince shouldn't be mad at Becky for it all. He should be mad at Ronda for doing that, breaking kayfabe for days and going off the rails.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> WWE Reportedly "Not Thrilled" With Language From Ronda Rousey And Becky Lynch
> 
> Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...illed-with-language-from-ronda-rousey-651477/
> 
> Well, I wonder fuck why they are doing this shit on twitter because you assholes in the company won't let them be themselves on TV. You won't let Ronda be a bad ass that we know she is and stripped her on what made her dominate in the company. You won't let Becky have a live mic on her hand and you gave her this stupid injury angle plus suspension. Oh, lets not forget not letting them having a good food with each other nor with Charlotte Flair in there. It's just about the fucking McMahons again. You wonder why your product is trash you fucking weak former shell of once edgy company. fpalm


In reference to the article why would Becky have heat? She has not swore or done anything to make the industry look bad she's actually tried to protect it and other than antagonize Ronda which i'm guessing was the whole point of the exchange I don't see any reason why she should have heat.









Ronda is off again :beckylol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101492238020894720


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh For Fuck's Sake :bosque

Never Go Full Russo :russo


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Oh For Fuck's Sake :bosque
> 
> Never Go Full Russo :russo


That is brilliant. Becky avoiding the "R" word, but still makes her opinion clear 









Well..apparently the pic doesn´t work?


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

I told y'all. Ronda getting her ass _*worked*_. I don't know whether to laugh or cringe.


"...holding a dick..." Jesus Christ. fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

lmao full Russo


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> In reference to the article why would Becky have heat? She has not swore or done anything to make the industry look bad she's actually tried to protect it and other than antagonize Ronda which i'm guessing was the whole point of the exchange I don't see any reason why she should have heat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:beckylol

Ronda taking sooooo many Ls it's not even fair anymore


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

If the report about WWE being pissed is true, Becky should take zero heat for it. She tried to lead Ronda back to kayfabe.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I can't make up my mind if is a work or not.

If the McMahons weren't in involved in this triple threat storyline I would have said oh thats Ronda going off. But given that the current story is Ronda is against the McMahons to and against "authority" this could be WWE playing like oh the McMahons have no control over Ronda she's gonna do what she wants to do


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ronda's not wrong about one thing, it is pretty ridiculous seeing Becky constantly hobbling around on those crutches (and security somehow being unable to stop her). Need to drop the injury crap already WWE.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Oh my god. I was out skiing with my boyfriend for his birthday yesterday and I missed all of this? Full Russo
:beckylol

It does seem like Ronda lost it, which is great because I'd rather see some fire between them than the stupid McMahons, Charlie and herstory build for the feud we're getting on TV. Poor Ron Ron is trying but is taking Ls one after the other.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

This feud...










That being said Becky’s wit never disappoints :lol


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Maybe Becky takes Skyrim *really* seriously.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't﻿﻿﻿ really see Becky being an idiot, but it's really not a fair fight and the more Becky ethers Ronda, the more Ronda gets dumber and dumber with her responses.

And honestly, fuck Ronda Rousey. She's a fucking idiot. Anything that exposes her as being even dumber to people is ok in my book.

Although, this probably﻿ should come to a stop before Becky brings up Ronda being a Sandy﻿ Hook truther﻿.﻿﻿


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

So either Ronda is going all CM Punk on us and just shooting from the hip (which won't work out as well for her because, well, no one really cares about her), or this is some interesting work..


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Becky referencing The Room was fucking hilarious.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Becky is so brutal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101571296125771776


----------



## Littbarski (Aug 17, 2016)

So Heyman is behind whole thing https://411mania.com/wrestling/paul-heyman-ronda-rousey-creative/


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah, I could buy that given his track record.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Ronda's not wrong about one thing, it is pretty ridiculous seeing Becky constantly hobbling around on those crutches (and security somehow being unable to stop her). Need to drop the injury crap already WWE.


But.... but... she's the new Stone Cold Steve Austin DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

^Maybe they want her to be, but if so then Vince and co clearly don't remember what made Stone Cold work as a character.

Driving a Zamboni to the ring/spraying people down with a beer struck/assaulting Vince in a hospital/Assaulting Booker T in a super-market/running from out of the crowd/beating up Vince after disguising himself as a camera man/filling Vince's Corvette with cement/etc. These were cool and creative and put Austin over as a constant threat/force to be reckoned with.

These were cool, and made Austin feel like a constant threat. Awkwardly hobbling down to the ring on crutches while security inexplicably does nothing to stop you, and then getting dragged out of the building and not seen again for the rest of the show, not so much. Also it doesn't help that The Authority keep no-selling everything that Becky does, which neuters her a lot as a real threat (Vince by contrast always sold like Austin was getting to him).


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Hahahah, I think Ronda saw my tweet or its just totally a coincedence. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101501314805231617


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101582269716652032


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Honestly the green ring gear wasn't so bad. But Becky in NXT never really had enough time to truly break out on her own as her own character before the call-up (which I think is the #1 reason why she's the only HW who never held the NXT Women's Title, bad timing basically).


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> In reference to the article why would Becky have heat? She has not swore or done anything to make the industry look bad she's actually tried to protect it and other than antagonize Ronda which i'm guessing was the whole point of the exchange I don't see any reason why she should have heat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too long ago Becky was tweeting stuff essentially saying that Ronda can’t remember her lines and she’s ruining the segments. They’ve both been doing this stupid worked-shoot stuff for weeks. I don’t buy that WWE doesn’t endorse it though. I think none of it is organic and is probably written for each of them by WWE.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> Honestly the green ring gear wasn't so bad. But Becky in NXT never really had enough time to truly break out on her own as her own character before the call-up (which I think is the #1 reason why she's the only HW who never held the NXT Women's Title, bad timing basically).


I'd love for Becky to end her career in a few years back in NXT, helping younger talent but also getting that title she never won and completing the circle.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Becky never getting the NXT Title makes the story better. They never saw anything in her, she was firmly the #4 Horsewoman, the jobber of the group. They probably only kept her around because Charlotte liked her. She proved them all spectacularly wrong. Hell, she proved me wrong, and I very rarely change my opinion on wrestlers, especially someone like Becky who had been around for years. Makes me wonder how many hidden gems they have back there who "creative" are ignoring.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

To think, Becky wouldn't even be in this spot if it wasn't for Charlotte last year.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*



Joe Moore said:


> Not so fast. Becky could just as well submit or pin Charlie and Ronda will leave unbeaten. What a nice storyline for a possible return, "you never beat me"...





SayWhatAgain! said:


> Zero.
> 
> Charlotte is in this match for a reason.


What a brilliant end to this storyline. 

_Becky does it on the grandest stage them all, she finally beat the woman she's beaten numerous times before!_

:cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Becky never getting the NXT Title makes the story better. They never saw anything in her, she was firmly the #4 Horsewoman, the jobber of the group. They probably only kept her around because Charlotte liked her. She proved them all spectacularly wrong. Hell, she proved me wrong, and I very rarely change my opinion on wrestlers, especially someone like Becky who had been around for years. Makes me wonder how many hidden gems they have back there who "creative" are ignoring.


People need to remember Becky was signed (and her TV debut) almost a full year behind the other 3 when signing with NxT , and combined with the early call up probably led to her not becoming the NxT champ. 

Becky - April 2013 (TV debut June 2014)
Charlotte - May 2012 (TV debut July 2013)
Sasha - August 2012 (TV debut Dec 2012)
Bayley - Dec 2012 (TV debut March 2013)

So the fact she was booked alongside these 3 as a "Horsewomen" was a testament to how good she actually was right out of the gate especially considering the "Horsewomen stuff" started a couple months after her debut.

Like Asuka842 said she never really found her "character" until her Takeover match with Sasha, she was still developing and tweaking it when she was called up which I personally feel is why her main roster early stuff was very hit and miss.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

This is my problem with Becky Lynch, for me she always comes across as in-authentic and just someone playing a character.

First she was that goofy Irish jig dancing charicature gimmick.

Then she was the NXT “rocker” chick which Graves would always bust on saying how fake she looked and she was the girl who wears the t-shirt of band she’s going to see that night.

Then she was the weirdo steam punk thing.

Then she was doing her goofy pun twitter thing and pretending to sip invisible tea with Charlotte.

Now she’s suddenly Stone Cold McGregor as “The Man”. 

None of her shit was ever believable for me. She comes across as the goofy nerd who keeps trying on different outfits till she fits in. Most of the WWE audience that’s left has been dwindled down to comic book/video game nerds who have rallied behind her, hence her popularity.


----------



## VSG (Feb 21, 2019)

Becky is, actually, goofy and some kind of a weirdo, so...


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

I wouldn't be surprised if backstage they are thinking. 

Do we put the title on:

A. Charlotte Flair
B. Nia Jaxx
C. Nicki Bella
D. Hornswoggle


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

VSG said:


> Becky is, actually, goofy and some kind of a weirdo, so...


And your point is exactly?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Now That Ronda Rousey Has Relinquished Title, Should She Stay Away From TV Until WM35*

What with the twitter war etc, Charlotte couldn't look any more of a third wheel in this feud. 

She's only in the match because they want her to be able to state she was in the first women's match to close Wrestlemania. 

Still seeing Becky getting the pinfall on Ronda, highly doubt Ronda will tap unless it's something exceptional. 

Would love it if she beat her with a stunner.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

It's sad that Asuka is such an afterthought on Smackdown in terms of Wrestlemania plans, yet Charlotte couldn't be any more of a third wheel in the mania match on Raw, no one cares about her being in the match but they want her to be able to proudly state she was in the first women's match to headline wrestlemania, that is the only reason.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

utvolzac said:


> This is my problem with Becky Lynch, for me she always comes across as in-authentic and just someone playing a character.
> 
> First she was that goofy Irish jig dancing charicature gimmick.
> 
> ...


_*
Corey Gaves never even called Becky's second character fake. He was a heel and just didn't trust her. Times he would question her motives. I watch the old episodes many times during the month and not once did I ever recall hearing him calling Becky's character fake.

That is part of what made NXT fun back in 2012-15 was seeing talent grow and try to find the right characters that the fans can get behind. Becky experimented with those first three gimmicks. On her third gimmick was first debuted at NXT Unstoppable with Sasha Banks in the NXT Championship in which was Becky coming out party. Finally getting to show what Becky is all about in a one on one title match. As well as a new character being born. And guess what? It got over with the NXT Crowd. 

On the main roster it got her over too and the tea stuff I didn't like but it got over too. The Man stuff was on Vince McMahon's idea when he asked her to show a more aggressive Becky last fast. Guess what this Man Gimmick is doing right now? It got Becky more over than she already was. No more of this goody two shoes Becky or doing the ring thing Becky. It is a more aggressive, wiser, dangerous and unpredictable woman who will do what it takes to get the job done. No longer taking bullshit from the creditors and being held down by the higher up's aka The Authority.

This is the WWE we are talking about. It's a product where you need a character to show the fans on what you are about and what your character is about as well. If the fans don't like it then you are out of here. If you are a bad wrestler then you are out. 

Let me tell you this as well as bad as her first gimmick was and how her Punk Rocker gimmick in which was my favorite gimmick of her's. It's all about getting over with not only the live audience but as well as getting over with people sitting at home watching the product as well. What you are doing right now is trying to nitpick at a wrestler that has done her job well in this company. Not only that but you are clearly reaching here.

One last thing, you don't why her fan base likes her so don't you even dare try to categorized the fans. You don't know what her fans bases are into when they are not watching wrestling. SO don't. *_


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> It's sad that Asuka is such an afterthought on Smackdown in terms of Wrestlemania plans, yet Charlotte couldn't be any more of a third wheel in the mania match on Raw, no one cares about her being in the match but they want her to be able to proudly state she was in the first women's match to headline wrestlemania, that is the only reason.


Charlotte's not even an afterthought; she's not a thought period. The twitter exchange has left Charlotte out of the conversation completely.

Which would make me laugh if that was Becky and Ronda's intention behind the tweets. lel


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

utvolzac said:


> She comes across as the goofy nerd who keeps trying on different outfits till she fits in.


So Dwayne Johnson should have stayed "Rocky Maivia" then?

And SCSA should have kept the Ringmaster gimmick too..


----------



## HellHammer (Jun 19, 2018)

utvolzac said:


> This is my problem with Becky Lynch, for me she always comes across as in-authentic and just someone playing a character.
> 
> First she was that goofy Irish jig dancing charicature gimmick.
> 
> ...


Nailed it.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> _*
> One last thing, you don't why her fan base likes her so don't you even dare try to categorized the fans. You don't know what her fans bases are into when they are not watching wrestling. SO don't. *_


I don't even humor those neckbeards anymore. Wrestlers have always changed gimmicks. JBL, The Undertaker, you can name countless. So he had to add that it's not believable TO HIM, like he's the center of the universe and anyone gives a fuck about his opinion :lol So then he has to go diss her fanbase from his mom's basement.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Lyynch said:


> I don't even humor those neckbeards anymore. Wrestlers have always changed gimmicks. JBL, The Undertaker, you can name countless. So he had to add that it's not believable TO HIM, like he's the center of the universe and anyone gives a fuck about his opinion :lol So then he has to go diss her fanbase from his mom's basement.


spot on

is nepotism still shoe-horning her way into things?

haven't even bothered watching highlights lately

hopefully wrestlemania is one on one as it should be. becky vs ronda


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Who is this 'he' you're talking about?


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Tag89 said:


> spot on
> 
> is nepotism still shoe-horning her way into things?
> 
> ...


She is, but she conveniently hasn't shoehorned her way into this twitter battle. Becky has been committing to her character and building the feud, while Nepotism has been wishing other wrestlers a happy birthday on her twitter. I'm surprised she hasn't reminded Ronda how she beat...the...holy...hell..out...of..her...on...............Survivor Series.....wooooo.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Utvolzac If you don't get the character then move aside and stop bitching then.


----------



## Undi (Jan 21, 2019)

New WWE.com poll asking if fans prefer a Triple Threat, Ronda vs. Charlotte, or Ronda vs. Becky. 

https://www.wwe.com/polls/should-the-raw-womens-title-match-wrestlemania-become-a-triple-threat


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

DulyNoted said:


> So Dwayne Johnson should have stayed "Rocky Maivia" then?
> 
> And SCSA should have kept the Ringmaster gimmick too..


The difference between those guys and Becky Lynch, is their characters became an extension of their real personalities turned up to level 10.

Whereas Becky comes across as phony in this role. To me, it's like she's going to an improve class and trying to portray Conor McGregor Lite.

On the flip side there are guys like the New Day. They are video game nerds. Xavier Woods likes cosplay and dungeons and dragons shit. He embraced it and made it part of his character, turned it all the way up and it works for him.

I'm fully aware I'm in the minority on Becky. Clearly she is over and whatever she is doing is working for her, its just not my cup of tea. I watch WWE out of habit more than anything these days. After fast forwarding my dvr I'm down to watching about 15-20 full minutes of Raw or Smackdown.

I like weight lifting, that's my hobby. So I was drawn to wrestling as a kid cause I appreciated the bodybuilding aspect of it, with larger than life athletes/personalities and hard hitting/feats of strength stuff. Tuned out during the cartoonish era of the 90s. Starting watching again during the ECW/Attitude Era and tuned out for during the Cena/PG Era, started watching again when Brock came back. Clearly based off the way direction the company has been going I'm not their target demographic anymore. I have zero interest in the Indy type wrestlers with all the gymnastic flippy shit. I doubt I'll have any interest in AEW cause that seems to be epicenter for skinny fat indy geek shit. I'll probably hang in there till they move to Fox to see if that changes anything or else just tune out completely.

That was the only point I was trying to make with WWE basically weeding out fans like me.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Undi said:


> New WWE.com poll asking if fans prefer a Triple Threat, Ronda vs. Charlotte, or Ronda vs. Becky.
> 
> https://www.wwe.com/polls/should-the-raw-womens-title-match-wrestlemania-become-a-triple-threat


82% want the Becky/Ronda, but will they actually listen and give us this match, will they fuck. 

I dont know why they even bother putting a poll out when they have no intention of dropping Charlotte from the match.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

taker1986 said:


> 82% want the Becky/Ronda, but will they actually listen and give us this match, will they fuck.
> 
> I dont know why they even bother putting a poll out when they have no intention of dropping Charlotte from the match.


It's up to 84% now. Charlotte should be dropped from the match. It shouldn't even be a question anymore.


----------



## Undi (Jan 21, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> Undi said:
> 
> 
> > New WWE.com poll asking if fans prefer a Triple Threat, Ronda vs. Charlotte, or Ronda vs. Becky.
> ...


Every poll I've seen is about 85% for the Becky/Ronda match (see below) over a Triple Threat. That's nuts. Just insane if they aren't at least keeping the option open until Fastlane. It's such a money match.

https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2...ey-becky-lynch-wrestlemania-match-poll-yes-no

https://wrestletalk.com/news/wrestlemania-main-event-three-way-scrapped/

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2385288-ronda-becky-charlotte-still-plan-latest-wor.html


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Ronda and Becky destroyed the 4th wall lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

NXT Only said:


> Ronda and Becky destroyed the 4th wall lol


And not our good friend @The Fourth Wall ;


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

utvolzac said:


> The difference between those guys and Becky Lynch, is their characters became an extension of their real personalities turned up to level 10.
> 
> Whereas Becky comes across as phony in this role. To me, it's like she's going to an improve class and trying to portray Conor McGregor Lite.
> 
> ...


I don’t think you’re in the minority. It just feels that way because the most vocal and most active fans are the ones you are differing with.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

utvolzac said:


> This is my problem with Becky Lynch, for me she always comes across as in-authentic and just someone playing a character.
> 
> First she was that goofy Irish jig dancing charicature gimmick.
> 
> ...


Nice try.

If characters in pro-wrestling aren't allowed to change and adapt then we'd be stuck with some very bland characters. Imagine if every top star never went past their original gimmick.

Becky's current character was birthed out of frustration from being overlooked in her previous incarnations. You can even say she thought she needed to play a 'character' because that was what was expected of her, but that she realized she just needs to be herself, that this is the true Becky Lynch.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Ratedr4life said:


> Nice try.
> 
> If characters in pro-wrestling aren't allowed to change and adapt then we'd be stuck with some very bland characters. Imagine if every top star never went past their original gimmick.
> 
> Becky's current character was birthed out of frustration from being overlooked in her previous incarnations. You can even say she thought she needed to play a 'character' because that was what was expected of her, but that she realized she just needs to be herself, that this is the true Becky Lynch.


I don’t think the poster was saying wrestlers can’t change characters. I think he was saying that Lynch has gone through several different character changes and in his opinion none of them feel believable with her portraying them. I realize that hardcores love the “legit badass” role Becky is playing now. But if MMA fans decided to tune in to see what Rousey was up to and got a glimpse of Becky’s Conor McGregor impersonation it would draw nothing but cringes and eyerolls. It’s not something that is believable or appealing to the masses. It also doesn’t appear to be that appealing to a big chunk of the wwe fan base based on the ratings trends and the tricks Vince is having to pull up his sleeve to try to salvage this RTWM.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Charlotte is adding nothing to the rivalry and is more a nuisance her boring promo on smackdown didn't help


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

p862011 said:


> Charlotte is adding nothing to the rivalry and is more a nuisance her boring promo on smackdown didn't help


I think WWE is going to flinch and pull her out of it. I don’t see them doing those online polls knowing that they will be very against Charlotte being in the match unless they are going to eventually make it a 1 on 1.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

ClintDagger said:


> I don’t think the poster was saying wrestlers can’t change characters. I think he was saying that Lynch has gone through several different character changes and in his opinion none of them feel believable with her portraying them. I realize that hardcores love the “legit badass” role Becky is playing now. But if MMA fans decided to tune in to see what Rousey was up to and got a glimpse of Becky’s Conor McGregor impersonation it would draw nothing but cringes and eyerolls. It’s not something that is believable or appealing to the masses. It also doesn’t appear to be that appealing to a big chunk of the wwe fan base based on the ratings trends and the tricks Vince is having to pull up his sleeve to try to salvage this RTWM.


Well none of them felt believable because they didn't fit her. Ring Master never felt believable because it was trash. Is her current role a Conor McGregor lite, possibly, but that doesn't mean she shouldn't borrow from him. 

Not even Brock Lesnar moves the ratings needle, how do you expect Becky to do it in the infancy of her main event push.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

ClintDagger said:


> It’s not something that is believable or appealing to the masses.


I don't know why neckbeards on here think they speak for the masses.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Honestly, they should remove Charlotte from the match. She's there for the sake of it, not because she actually belongs. She's a complete non-factor to the story.

Its like if they threw The Godfather in the Stone Cold/Rock match from WM17 or 19.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

I honestly can’t think of a comparable time when a hot program lost so much steam in such a short period of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The Capo said:


> I honestly can’t think of a comparable time when a hot program lost so much steam in such a short period of time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Summer of Punk 2011- "Thats cute"


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Capo said:


> I honestly can’t think of a comparable time when a hot program lost so much steam in such a short period of time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Between the Charlotte addition(even though it was slightly warranted), the fans not allowing the program to develop and the overall time that was going to need to pass until WM we knew this was coming. 

From the end of Evolution up until the Raw before they were on fire. Ronda cut a bad ass promo on Raw, Becky fires back on SD then Becky attacks Ronda. 

Face breaker BS happens and kills the momentum ultimately. 

The match between the two at SS would have been huge. The energy off the charts. 

Now it’s just dragging and they’re pulling too many angles. Suspensions, forfeiting titles, Charlotte, cringeworthy fans ruining segments. 

The Twitter stuff is keeping the hostility alive but it can only do so much.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Poll on WWE.com about what the match should be

Ronda vs. Charlotte = 4%
Ronda vs. Charlotte vs. Becky = 10%
Ronda vs. Becky = 86%

The fans are the authority, huh?


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Feck me, that Tommy (Ronny) Wiseau photoshop was absolutely savage by Becky. 

I've not been overly as impressed as everyone else has by Becky's alleged Twitter "savage" moments, however, this one is absolutely brilliant. A nice subtle (well...) way of saying that Ronda is a piss poor actor.

Bravo.


----------



## VSG (Feb 21, 2019)

Meanwhile Becky and Ronda "fought" each other on the internet, Charlotte


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Poll on WWE.com about what the match should be
> 
> Ronda vs. Charlotte = 4%
> Ronda vs. Charlotte vs. Becky = 10%
> ...


Its never mattered what the 20 people on wwe.com want. Its about what Vince wants. 

Wouldn't be surprised if Becky loses at WM. In fact I'd love it. :lmao


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

zrc said:


> Its never mattered what the 20 people on wwe.com want. Its about what Vince wants.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if Becky loses at WM. In fact I'd love it. :lmao


Lmao. Some neckbeards have been saying this since Summerslam. It doesn't matter what the fans what, Charlie will win the feud and Becky will be taken off TV. It doesn't matter what the fans want, Charlie will win the Royal Rumble making her the focus of the feud when she has to choose between Ronda and Becky as her opponent at Mania. Just give up :lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

zrc said:


> Its never mattered what the 20 people on wwe.com want. Its about what Vince wants.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if Becky loses at WM. In fact I'd love it. :lmao


If you're a big Charlotte or Ronda fan, then fair enough. If you're not and only want Becky to lose because you want to see people you've never met rant on the internet, you're a sad bastard.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Poll on WWE.com about what the match should be
> 
> Ronda vs. Charlotte = 4%
> Ronda vs. Charlotte vs. Becky = 10%
> ...


Got a link? That's awesome if so, but i couldn't find it on their site.

I'm still holding out hope for the 1 on 1 match. I said all along since Survivor Series that if they go the triple threat route - they can make it work. And they can. Charlotte looks great, legitimate, and "fits" next to them. But the much better and more exciting matchup remains 1 vs 1, so i hope they go back to it


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

They need to make significant progress on this feud this week. It's been great so far, but also is starting to feel like it's lacking something. Ronda has yet to lose her shit on-screen. She's always acting calm, cool and collected, especially in any interactions with Becky on-screen. She got upset and dropped her title this week which is great - but she's yet to get truly pissed at Becky, especially in a physical way.

Their tone on twitter this week was savage. They need to follow up on that. Ronda is a much bigger badass then Becky - she needs to be in hunter mode and try to beat the shit out of Becky as she promised. 

I'd love for them to kick Charlotte out (have Asuka attack her and challenge her to a rematch from last year) - but if they don't and if they keep it a triple threat - they also need to give Charlotte some heat. For now, both Charlotte and Ronda have been the "victims" to Becky and haven't really retaliated. They need to get some heat back.

Becky also needs to be reinstated. Her showing up each week on crutches is starting to become repetitive and forced. She is also starting to seem like a bit of a dope by doing the same thing - i don't want this to happen again this week. 

To be clear - i'm not complaining about what's happened so far, I think it works and has been great overall. I just think it's time to make significant progress to take the feud to the next level


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Bobholly39 said:


> They need to make significant progress on this feud this week. It's been great so far, but also is starting to feel like it's lacking something. Ronda has yet to lose her shit on-screen. She's always acting calm, cool and collected, especially in any interactions with Becky on-screen. She got upset and dropped her title this week which is great - but she's yet to get truly pissed at Becky, especially in a physical way.


You missed the verbal confrontation with Becky after Ronda won against Bayley in RAW.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> If you're a big Charlotte or Ronda fan, then fair enough. If you're not and only want Becky to lose because you want to see people you've never met rant on the internet, you're a sad bastard.


Yes I'm a fan of Flair and Ronda. And so what if people rant on the internet? The E won't care, and neither will I.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ger said:


> You missed the verbal confrontation with Becky after Ronda won against Bayley in RAW.


No i saw it and it was great

But it wasn't physical. Ronda should be past words now. She should want to kick Beckys ass next time she sees her and not be able to restrain herself


----------



## Undi (Jan 21, 2019)

Bobholly39 said:


> Ger said:
> 
> 
> > You missed the verbal confrontation with Becky after Ronda won against Bayley in RAW.
> ...


Agreed. No excuse for Ronda not attacking Becky on sight now. No more of this smiling while walking down to the ring either. "Mean Mug" UFC Ronda is the best version of her.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

zrc said:


> SayWhatAgain! said:
> 
> 
> > If you're a big Charlotte or Ronda fan, then fair enough. If you're not and only want Becky to lose because you want to see people you've never met rant on the internet, you're a sad bastard.
> ...


Good. There is nothing wrong with wanting someone you like to win a match, you should want Becky to lose.

They care to an extent, Becky being in this match to begin with proves that. If they gave zero fucks it would be Ronda vs Charlotte as planned.

I wasn't referring to WWE anyway, I was referring to the section of people who want wrestlers with large online fan bases to get buried because they want to see their fans mad/upset etc, there's plenty on here. Those people are sad bastards. The type who were gleefully waiting for Tyrion's rant because Asuka lost to Mandy the other week. Those are the worst people on here.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Good. There is nothing wrong with wanting someone you like to win a match, you should want Becky to lose.
> 
> They care to an extent, Becky being in this match to begin with proves that. If they gave zero fucks it would be Ronda vs Charlotte as planned.
> 
> I wasn't referring to WWE anyway, I was referring to the section of people who want wrestlers with large online fan bases to get buried because they want to see their fans mad/upset etc, there's plenty on here. Those people are sad bastards. The type who were gleefully waiting for Tyrion's rant because Asuka lost to Mandy the other week. Those are the worst people on here.




There's nobody on the women's roster I actively dislike if I'm honest. I've always loved the ladies wrestling ever since I saw Sherri and Luna scrapping in the 90s. I do feel that certain fanbases have become rather toxic, but then hand idiots a platform, they'll just prove they are as such.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101951129083133956


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101951129083133956


Might as well return to this thread on Monday after her segment, Becky and Ronda.

I just got done listening to Dave Meltzer about who Vince and company is mostly mad at it. As well as annoyed with. They got annoyed with a few words that was exchanged by the tweets however, they were pissed with what Ronda Rousey using the fake word, hurting the storyline with Becky getting arrested and last dissing Becky's finisher. But I did not hear one bad thing that he was discussing on Becky's tweets. Wrestling votes discussed on this company wanted to push away from the pg stuff but then backtracked on it by saying the tweets were not pg. SO a lot of people in the back are confused on this. If you want to push away and be edgy. Then be that? If you want to keep shit PG then keep it that way. What is it? You can't have it both ways. 

The only thing I can think of is how proud I am with Becky on how she was defending the storyline and company in a pg way. This company is full of soft ass pussies. 

It's a shame that heat got caught because these two woman had just made WM 35 in their match that much more interesting and people talking.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

They had this match served up to them on a silver platter, a match worthy of the Wrestlemania main event, and they've done everything they can so far to kill it. Making it a triple threat reduces my enthusiasm for it by probably 50%, and I wouldn't doubt that the majority of other fans feel that way too.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Ronda Rousey: I don’t need WWE*



> The thing is…I love this job. I really love this job. I don’t need it at all, not the least little bit. So the second I’m not happy, I reserve the right to walk out the door and live happily ever after with the love of my life, you know? And…The Authority, as they are called in this company, are used to bullying everyone around. And like I said, they give them just enough for them to like, live a lavish lifestyle but still have to come back. And I don’t.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Then see yourself out Ronnie we could care less.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: I don’t need WWE*

Didn't they do all this with Brock last year to get him booed against Reigns? :lmao

Way to be creative, WWE.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: I don’t need WWE*

Typical Paul Hayman stuff 

https://uproxx.com/prowrestling/ronda-rousey-confirms-working-with-paul-heyman/


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

iarwain said:


> They had this match served up to them on a silver platter, a match worthy of the Wrestlemania main event, and they've done everything they can so far to kill it. Making it a triple threat reduces my enthusiasm for it by probably 50%, and I wouldn't doubt that the majority of other fans feel that way too.


Pretty much. Also the suspension angle has been stupid as well. If they had to have Charlotte in it, then they should have just had her claim that she was the rightful Royal Rumble winner since Becky entered herself into the match unofficially. Then have Charlotte face Becky to get added to the match and maybe have Ronda screw over Becky or something. It's still a dumb angle but it's better than Vince randomly adding Charlotte to the match and them taking Becky off of tv.

Either way, this match not being one on one has hurt it. There's still time to salvage it and find a way to get Charlotte to face Asuka instead, but I doubt they'll do it.


----------



## Wilcrates675 (Sep 17, 2017)

*Re: Ronda Rousey: I don’t need WWE*

Well, Ronda. The world of everything outside of your own personal circle of beloved ones doesn't need you. You are an illusion and just a heat of the moment monetary capitalization opportunity for MMA and sports entertainment nowadays and when your worth has been milked until there is no drop left, you are just yet another disposable bag of human dna material like the rest of us mortals. Enjoy the life smelling the insides of your own ass since there is no way to dislocate that thing out from there.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ronda working the fanbase into a shoot


And people said she can't act.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

iarwain said:


> They had this match served up to them on a silver platter, a match worthy of the Wrestlemania main event, and they've done everything they can so far to kill it. Making it a triple threat reduces my enthusiasm for it by probably 50%, and I wouldn't doubt that the majority of other fans feel that way too.


^^ Pretty much this. It was simple, it worked, it was over, it was hot, it was unique, the fans were engaged. It had pretty much everything you'd think a promoter could want. All they had to do was resist the urge to screw it up..and they couldn't do it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

This complaining about exposing the business is nothing but funny to me. Especially on Twitter where we have enemies chillaxing and exposing the business way worse than anything rondas doing. If anything Ronda selling pissed works well since tptb wont let her sell it in the ring.


----------



## Whatplanet (Feb 5, 2019)

If Charlotte wins at Mania, my question is, what happens from there? She obviously gets moved to RAW, but then what? I guess her next big opponent could be Nia, but I don't think Becky would take the loss lightly and then we're stuck with what? More Becky and Charlotte matches? 

There's a possibility that Becky winning will chill her momentum afterwards, but you can say the same if she loses. If Becky wins, I think there's a good amount of new things that could happen. It's the first time she would be the RAW champion, she can have feuds with Sasha and Bayley (if they lose the tag team championship) which I think would be fresh. Also it'd be nice to see her finally get a Wrestlemania win. 

This is me also going with the theory Ronda is leaving, of course.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Whatplanet said:


> If Charlotte wins at Mania, my question is, what happens from there? She obviously gets moved to RAW, but then what? I guess her next big opponent could be Nia, but I don't think Becky would take the loss lightly and then we're stuck with what? More Becky and Charlotte matches?
> 
> There's a possibility that Becky winning will chill her momentum afterwards, but you can say the same if she loses. If Becky wins, I think there's a good amount of new things that could happen. It's the first time she would be the RAW champion, she can have feuds with Sasha and Bayley (if they lose the tag team championship) which I think would be fresh. Also it'd be nice to see her finally get a Wrestlemania win.
> 
> This is me also going with the theory Ronda is leaving, of course.


If Ronda's leaving I would think they're going to do Becky/Charlotte for a few months regardless of who wins.

edit: Also in Ronda's defense she really doesn't "need WWE"


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Whatplanet said:


> If Charlotte wins at Mania, my question is, what happens from there? She obviously gets moved to RAW, but then what? I guess her next big opponent could be Nia, but I don't think Becky would take the loss lightly and then we're stuck with what? More Becky and Charlotte matches?
> 
> There's a possibility that Becky winning will chill her momentum afterwards, but you can say the same if she loses. If Becky wins, I think there's a good amount of new things that could happen. It's the first time she would be the RAW champion, she can have feuds with Sasha and Bayley (if they lose the tag team championship) which I think would be fresh. Also it'd be nice to see her finally get a Wrestlemania win.
> 
> This is me also going with the theory Ronda is leaving, of course.


She's not winning since Paul Hayman hand are all over this twitter smarky stuff the triple threat match could be an elimination match with Charlotte getting eliminator after 10 mins just to give her the spot in history


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102047734050115584BIG DAVE has spoken!

#ThankYouNia


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Charlotte winning would be incredibly stupid after all of this, and prove that WWE has no idea of how to actually pay a storyline/character arc off well. Also it would validate every single fan criticism of them instantly.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Charlotte winning would be incredibly stupid after all of this, and prove that WWE has no idea of how to actually pay a storyline/character arc off well. Also it would validate every single fan criticism of them instantly.


That would be so WWE haha

:vince5


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

(Remembers the finish to the Triple H vs. Booker T match at WM 19, and cringe).


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Asuka842 said:


> Charlotte winning would be incredibly stupid after all of this, and prove that WWE has no idea of how to actually pay a storyline/character arc off well. Also it would validate every single fan criticism of them instantly.


It would, but it wouldn't be anything new, would it?

What if this irritation about exposing the business is just an excuse, a reason for Vince to give Charlotte the win at Wrestlemania? As punishment for Becky and Ronda. Wouldn't surprise me any.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

No it wouldn't be surprising, sadly.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> This complaining about exposing the business is nothing but funny to me.


Good for you. 
You can make a cheap laugh out of anything, incl. breaking kayfabe. 

Wrestling is not the only thing, where you can fall out of character btw. You have stories in theater, TV shos, movies, even books. But it shouldn`t be done for a cheap laugh or lame effect again and again, because it stops working sooner or later. In the very end everything becomes a joke then.
You can do movies and let the actors say every 3 mins "uh oh, btw., this all fake, just a fkn move" and then they go on acting like nothing had happened. Enjoy the movie ... 

Breaking kayfabe or exposing the business is maybe entertaining for some people, but for which price? The more often it happens, the bigger the next exposing has to be, to keep it "entertaining". The whole shows build up on kayfabe, doesn`t matter how smart the viewers are. One cannot break kayfabe, when there is no more.

If WWE creates with Ronda a situation, where their own fans lose even more respect the product, fine. Do they get more long-term fans this way or keep the existing ones? No!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

WWE Reportedly Planning to Turn Ronda Rousey Heel Before WrestleMania 35 Match


> WWE is shifting Ronda Rousey’s alignment as she heads into her match with Charlotte Flair and Becky Lynch at WrestleMania 35. PWInsider reports (per Sportskeeda) that Rousey’s more controversial tweets in her social media war with Becky Lynch are part of WWE’s plan to turn Rousey into the villain so that she plays better off Lynch.
> 
> With Flair already turned full heel, that should in theory get the crowd support fully behind Lynch and avoid potentially splitting the fanbase. Lynch is expected to be added to the Rousey vs. Flair match for the Women’s Championship that will take place at the April PPV.


Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/wwe-turn-ronda-rousey-heel-before-wrestlemania-35/
If this happens then Becky is the only face by default in this triple threat feud. :lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Or they can replace Flair with Lynch as they should've done already because this is unnecessarily being bloated as a triple threat


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> WWE Reportedly Planning to Turn Ronda Rousey Heel Before WrestleMania 35 Match
> 
> Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/wwe-turn-ronda-rousey-heel-before-wrestlemania-35/
> If this happens then Becky is the only face by default in this triple threat feud. :lmao


Spliting the fanbase :lmao

When has the crowd ever been behind Ronda when Becky was in the same ring?

All this is proving is Charlotte should never have been added to the match. We have a clear babyface and a clear heel. Charlotte is just a third-wheel heel when she could have been the Wrestlemania co-main event against Asuka.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> WWE Reportedly Planning to Turn Ronda Rousey Heel Before WrestleMania 35 Match
> 
> Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/wwe-turn-ronda-rousey-heel-before-wrestlemania-35/
> If this happens then Becky is the only face by default in this triple threat feud. :lmao


That would be interesting, but I wonder if it's too early to turn Ronda heel.

I would prefer to see Ronda, Becky and Charlotte really tear it up in the ring at Wrestlemania. Make it a hard-hitting, exciting match. Toward the end, Charlotte gets knocked out of the match, and it comes down to just Becky and Ronda. Becky wins via submission, and the two shake hands after the match as a show of mutual respect.

The next night on Raw, Bazsler, Duke and Shafir try to convince Ronda to turn against Becky. After a couple of weeks of the angle playing out, then Ronda goes full heel. It would ignite 4HW vs 4HW and lead to more Becky-Ronda matches.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I actually expect a Becky & Charlotte handshake after the match. I think Charlotte's heel run is gonna be short.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

This also would only work if Becky gets to win at Mania.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> WWE Reportedly Planning to Turn Ronda Rousey Heel Before WrestleMania 35 Match
> 
> Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/wwe-turn-ronda-rousey-heel-before-wrestlemania-35/
> If this happens then Becky is the only face by default in this triple threat feud. :lmao


If this happens then their is no need for Charlotte since she was put in the match to take the heat off Ronda.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I actually expect a Becky & Charlotte handshake after the match. I think Charlotte's heel run is gonna be short.


A handshake is the just gonna be the start.

There's gonna be hugs and tears and pyro and confetti and their both gonna raise their hands.

If Becky wins, she's gonna get a total of .2 seconds alone to have her moment before the lights go out.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ronda Rousey is no longer the Raw Women's Champion. Her title reign is officially over atm.

She's held that title since Summerslam, and she never actually dropped it to anyone after beating everyone else on Raw over the last several months :sodone


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ronda is going to leave without ever putting anyone over or ever losing the title :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ScottyDawgg (Mar 31, 2013)

So at this point on RAW the Becky/Ronda feud that was completely hot has been shelved for no reason.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> WWE Reportedly Planning to Turn Ronda Rousey Heel Before WrestleMania 35 Match
> 
> Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/wwe-turn-ronda-rousey-heel-before-wrestlemania-35/
> If this happens then Becky is the only face by default in this triple threat feud. :lmao


'splitting the fanbase'












ripcitydisciple said:


> If this happens then their is no need for Charlotte since she was put in the match to take the heat off Ronda.


That was never the reason she was added to the match. Giving her another accolade and/or Becky pinning her were the reasons.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If this main events, it'll genuinely go down as one of the worst Wrestlemania main event builds of all time :lol

It's so incredible how shit it is, that you could probably make an argument that they've sabotaged it on purpose.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

If Ronda goes Heel....I repeat why the hell is Charlotte even in this match.


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

Since Ronda might turn heel, take Charlotte out of the match. Charlotte doesn't need to spend the next year or so carrying Becky, who has proven time and time again how lousy she is in-ring and how repetitive and pandering her promos are.

Charlotte can have a decent program with Asuka or Stephanie and it will still steal the show. Becky can have the ME with Ronda, so that people will leave in droves, similar to how bored everyone was during the Royal Rumble, where Becky being all-hype was exposed. People were bored to death with how lackluster that match was. Asuka had to work way harder than she's used to, just to make Becky look good.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I knew they’d ruin this feud. 

All because Becky fans don’t want anyone else’s to shine.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

That was the easiest storyline to build and they still managed to ruin it, its actually admirable


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Erik. said:


> If this main events, it'll genuinely go down as one of the worst Wrestlemania main event builds of all time :lol
> 
> It's so incredible how shit it is, that you could probably make an argument that they've sabotaged it on purpose.


I think you're right with your last point. Crush the momentum of this so The Shield can close Mania.

Genuinely baffling levels of incompetence. Even by WWE standards. I can only assume Ronda is refusing to put over Becky, or officially drop the title to her. So they're vacating it to get around that. This has to be a makeshift plan, it simply can't be there first choice, surely.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I think you're right with your last point. Crush the momentum of this so The Shield can close Mania.
> 
> Genuinely baffling levels of incompetence. Even by WWE standards.


I've been saying, long before Reigns even returned, that Rollins will end up beating Lesnar and then Ambrose and Reigns will come out to a huge pop and do the Shield pose.

As if they're ruining the momentum to have a logical reason to put the Universal Title on last.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I like Ronda new tights


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's basically a rehash of WM30.

Except with more kayfabe breaking and momentum destroying. Awful.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

So is Charlotte Randy and Ronda Batista in this DB Wrestlemania rehash? Lol


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Didn't Becky win the Rumble? Why would she have to fight for a spot in the match? 

I know I shouldn't be surprised at this point, but I can't believe how badly they screwed up this feud. They aren't even mentioning it being the main event anymore.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Don't care anymore. It's dead.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I love my own post on the first page of this thread. Classic WWE tonight folks.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

So was that Ronda armbar supposed to be real because according to Ronda, the Disarm-her is super fake.

This storyline fucking sucks btw.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

RIP to this feud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Regarding Becky winning the Rumble.

Considering not a single person on the show has brought it up, I assume because she wasn't actually IN the Rumble match, they're brushing over it and almost forgetting it happened. 

Which again, is silly. 

Feud went down to new depths tonight. Two Smackdown wrestlers originally fighting for a Raw title only to now fighting eachother instead with the stipulation of Becky needing to win to be added whilst Ronda tried blurring the lines between real and fake by building on her embarrassing tweets and then decimating Becky on live TV.

At this point, I am surprised the match at FastLane isn't a Wrestlemania contract on a pole match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This feud is 100% dead now. WWE has done the impossible.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I can't wait for this feud to be wrapped up, it's such a nonsensical forced mess.

Becky will no doubt get her well deserved Wrestlemania moment, but all the shit we have to trawl through before we get there is laughable.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Charlotte doesn’t win the Rumble, will most likely lose at Fast Lane, but still gets the ME title match at Mania....

What a mess of a train wreck :ha


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

just glad Ronda got to do something to Becky

Becky has made Ronda her bitch since November


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

A-C-P said:


> So Charlotte doesn’t win the Rumble, will most likely lose at Fast Lane, but still gets the ME title match at Mania....
> 
> What a mess of a train wreck :ha


This is what happens when you plan a match a year in advance.


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

Charlotte didn't win the rumble yet she gets to be in the match whether she wins or loses at Fastlane. Makes no sense.


----------



## Ravenscar (Sep 12, 2016)

So with Ronda heeling up, I guess she completes the heel turn by having her friends help her win at WM.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Alright_Mate said:


> I can't wait for this feud to be wrapped up, it's such a nonsensical forced mess.
> 
> Becky will no doubt get her well deserved Wrestlemania moment, but all the shit we have to trawl through before we get there is laughable.


I'm fully expecting Wrestlemania to end with Ronda and her horsewoman buddies standing tall over Becky and Charlotte at this point.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Haha I loved how Ronda humiliated Becky. I think there were some stiff shots there. 

I have the feeling WM will close with Stephanie rising Becky Lynch's hand.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Do you like Ronda more after this??*



A-C-P said:


> So Charlotte doesn’t win the Rumble, will most likely lose at Fast Lane, but still gets the ME title match at Mania....
> 
> What a mess of a train wreck :ha


It's was her match in the first place , go back to Ric Flair 30 for 30 in 2017 , in that interview Charlotte talked about Her vs Ronda at mania , Becky became popular and was added to the match Becky becoming popular ruined the WWE plans

April 2017 , Heyman telling you what was coming


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

BrokenFreakinNeck said:


> Charlotte didn't win the rumble yet she gets to be in the match whether she wins or loses at Fastlane. Makes no sense.


Did the WWE hurt the Rumble PPV itself by doing this? I mean if the winner of the Rumble will not be in the main event at Mania then what is the point.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Wow, the negativity in these last few pages is unreal. I wanted the match to be Ronda vs Becky, just one on one, but I'm still looking forward to seeing Becky-Charlotte-Ronda. It's deserving of the main event at 'Mania. I thought Ronda did a great job tonight (I had doubts she could be an effective heel). I think the crowd will explode when Becky wins the title at WM. It's going to be amazing.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

That's why never promise a star a year in advance on shit because you never know when one of the most underbooked performer gets popular out of the blue. Charlotte/Becky situation.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So, is Ronda heel now?  

I swear this storyline has gotten so complicated. They had a really good simple effective story to go with, but of course they had to add on all their WWE bells and whistles and throw some bacon on it and the kitchen sink with some sprinkles on top and ice cream in the middle, and now everything’s a mess


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

It's clear that WWE don't get Becky's character. This trying to force her in a Daniel Bryan Role is going to cool her off. She really isn't an underdog. Her wrestling got way better by dropping that crap.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Himiko said:


> So, is Ronda heel now?
> 
> I swear this storyline has gotten so complicated. They had a really good simple effective story to go with, but of course they had to add on all their WWE bells and whistles and throw some bacon on it and the kitchen sink with some sprinkles on top and ice cream in the middle, and now everything’s a mess


Ronda was getting booed. She had to turn heel. Just like Roman should have turned heel years ago.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

The3 said:


> It's was her match in the first place , go back to Ric Flair 30 for 30 in 2017 , in that interview Charlotte talked about Her vs Ronda at mania , Becky became popular and was added to the match Becky becoming popular ruined the WWE plans


What the fuck? She failed to become popular. She failed to generate any interest in the feud. She failed to provide us with any memorable character work and promos. Why is it her match because she 'talked about it in 2017'?

She's had 4 years to do what Becky did in a few months and failed everytime with ever opportunity she was given. This should just be Becky vs. Ronda without Charlie and without the McMahons.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> That's why never promise a star a year in advance on shit because you never know when one of the most underbooked performer gets popular out of the blue. Charlotte/Becky situation.


That is a small reason why CM Punk left he wanted to be added to the 2nd Rock/Cena match even for just 5-10 mins and WWE never entertained the idea because the plans with the other two were set in stone.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

JAROTO said:


> Ronda was getting booed. She had to turn heel. Just like Roman should have turned heel years ago.




True, but I assumed they wouldn’t do it because she’s their FOTC for the women’s division. Plus Ronda can’t seem to handle being booed


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Lyynch said:


> What the fuck? She failed to become popular. She failed to generate any interest in the feud. She failed to provide us with any memorable character work and promos. Why is it her match because she 'talked about it in 2017'?


Charlotte has been at the top for some years. Becky is just flavor of the month. Let's see if Becky can keep things memorable in 3 years. Let's face it, Becky got popular until Nia punched her in the face. That was her big achievement to become popular.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Himiko said:


> True, but I assumed they wouldn’t do it because she’s their FOTC for the women’s division. Plus Ronda can’t seem to handle being booed


That's why she is a great heel. You can see she doesn't like being booed. You really believe her heel turn.

Honestly I think Becky is the FOTC right now. Everybody loves her.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

JAROTO said:


> Charlotte has been at the top for some years. Becky is just flavor of the month. Let's see if Becky can keep things memorable in 3 years. Let's face it, Becky got popular until Nia punched her in the face. That was her big achievement to become popular.




Actually she had started to gain a lot of momentum and support when she had her winning streak on Smackdown, and then her heel turn and her promos are what made her popular. The Raw invasion is what catapulted her into new levels of popularity, not because Nia punched her, but because she took on Ronda, and then suffered a broken nose, a concussion and was covered in blood and still finished the segment looking like a total badass. 

As for Charlotte, I do agree with you, Charlotte is a huge star in the women’s division, people are hating on her now because of WWE’s booking but she is by far the most talented women’s wrestler in the company and the fans have respected her for it (just not at the moment)


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I think you're right with your last point. Crush the momentum of this so The Shield can close Mania.
> 
> Genuinely baffling levels of incompetence. Even by WWE standards. I can only assume Ronda is refusing to put over Becky, or officially drop the title to her. So they're vacating it to get around that. This has to be a makeshift plan, it simply can't be there first choice, surely.


That's what I think, Vince is probably sabotaging this storyline so Roman Reigns can main event Wrestlemania - or if not Wrestlemania, probably every PPV afterwards. 

And you're right, this match wasn't their first choice. Their first choice was Rousey vs. Charlotte. Then Becky got over and they had to add her. Only problem is, no one is interested in seeing Charlotte in the match.

I have to say though, Rousey looked like she freaking destroyed Becky out there tonight. Almost makes me wonder if Becky is being punished for some of her tweets. She's got the bad leg, and surely now a bad arm also. 

I recently saw Rousey's 2013 UFC match against Miesha Tate, where she refused to shake hands after the match, so I've seen heel Rousey before.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

JAROTO said:


> Charlotte has been at the top for some years. Becky is just flavor of the month. Let's see if Becky can keep things memorable in 3 years. Let's face it, Becky got popular until Nia punched her in the face. That was her big achievement to become popular.


No. Becky was popular long before that. She's always had her name chanted by the crowds. Even in spots against Charlie at MITB she was getting cheered over her. She's always been more popular than over-pushed Charles and the majority of the women's division. 

Don't @ me with silly shit. Those trying to discredit her said the pops wouldn't last after Summerslam, then Evolution, then TLC, then the RR. The goal posts have been moved every month. Just give up.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

iarwain said:


> That's what I think, Vince is probably sabotaging this storyline so Roman Reigns can main event Wrestlemania - or if not Wrestlemania, probably every PPV afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They’ve had Charlotte, Becky, Ronda, Steph and Vince himself refer to it as the main event of Wrestlemania. It’s pretty much set in stone at this point. The women main eventing has been their plan for months now, and they have invested too much into this storyline to demote it now


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

iarwain said:


> I recently saw Rousey's 2013 UFC match against Miesha Tate, where she refused to shake hands after the match, so I've seen heel Rousey before.


She's a natural heel. I think she just wanted to be cheered and loved by the WWE universe because she is a cocky person at the end of the day. But the right character for her is a heel.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*It kind of did make since for Ronda to kick Becky's ass tonight despite a way I didn't like it or want it. Becky has been owning Ronda since Raw last year before Survivor Series and did it again at Elimination Chamber. Ronda had to get some cred back and Charlotte will probably do the same on the last night on Raw before WM in 5 weeks. *_


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

So did Becky do anything tonight on RAW to force the McMahon's hand into booking back into the WM match? Or did she just show up and have Steph just hand it to her?


----------



## roastnbake (Dec 30, 2018)

What kind of champion leaves her title in the ring and walks out?

What kind of champion uses curse words and bathroom humor to attack her opponent?

What kind of champion throws a fit when the crowd doesn't go her way?

I'm sorry. 

Ronda is a no world champion.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Rousey is a natural born heel. That was so bad ass. Now just give her less lines and keep her promos short and to the point. 

However this feud is still ruined.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

It was the only real path for Ronda. Face just wasn't doing it. However, we're all still stuck with the possibility of a lame triple threat, all the while Charlotte is still guaranteed a 1v1 with Ronda, who has done nothing to earn it :/. Becky, by way of RR victory, earned it, but gee, that tradition is being thrown out the window now. I could never work the WWE, knowing I could be side-windered in such a way.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ger said:


> Good for you.
> You can make a cheap laugh out of anything, incl. breaking kayfabe.
> 
> Wrestling is not the only thing, where you can fall out of character btw. You have stories in theater, TV shos, movies, even books. But it shouldn`t be done for a cheap laugh or lame effect again and again, because it stops working sooner or later. In the very end everything becomes a joke then.
> ...


Here's the thing, ronda was blurring the lines showing that she was sick of Becky's shit, if Becky fed into that like she was supposed to, it would've came off a helluva lot better than it did. But no, Becky couldn't be bothered to feed into the anger and play off of it and instead pulled a cena and wound up making the entire exchange look silly in the process.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I can't go along with this idea that Vince is sabotaging anything. Yes, I know he can be a crazy old git sometimes, but he is 100% about making money, and Becky/Ronda is the money feud right now, regardless of whether he wants to push Roman back up.

There's a big difference between purposefully sabotaging the angle, and the writers just being bad at their job. And ALL of the evidence points towards the writers being terrible, as they are fucking up literally every angle in the company right now. Including Gargano/Ciampa - the only one that had been executed perfectly until 3 weeks ago.

Turning Ronda makes sense at this point, as the crowds are already booing her. (Vince, please take notes for when Roman gets the same boos in a couple of weeks). Ronda is more fitting as a heel, as she can just go nuts on people and not give a shit what the fans think. It's just weird that she's "turned" after being the person that went against the authority, and forced Becky back into the title scene. Doesn't really make sense. But now we have babyface Becky against two heels in the Mania match, so that just adds to the good feels when Becky wins ...

It's just pointless to give us Becky/Charlotte (again) at Fastlane with the Mania match stipulation, as we all know that Becky has been a lock for the match since november. Instead of pissing about with this pointless PPV, they should be taking this time to just build the actual important show up. Fastlane, at this point, is absolutely meaningless on all counts.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWE needs to STOP with their "underdog babyface" obsession. Did they completely miss the fact that Becky got super-over when she STOPPED being that? Did they miss the fact that the crowd popped HARD when it looked like it was going to be Becky vs. Ronda, two badass warriors, going at it? THAT is what people loved.

They're trying to crowbar/regress her back into a role that she's outgrown and most people no longer want to see her in. And the absurd amount of "obstacles" that they've piled on in only a month is ridiculous. Practically crippling her in storyline, suspension nonsense, Evil McMahon, making her RR win feel meaningless, corporate heel nonsense, not letting her talk despite that being a big part of her appeal, etc. It's like they're doing the EXACT OPPOSITE of what people were loving.

It genuinely seems like they just do not know how to book a babyface who isn't an "underdog." That's all that they can think to do, regardless of whether it fits or not.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

They had a simple easy to tell one on one story between Becky and Ronda and now it is a convoluted mess which I genuinely am not sure anymore deserves to go on as the Main Event. 

I'm absolutely dreading the Fastlane match because I can't be arsed with these injured opponents overcoming the odds matches. They are utter shite. One person limps around and gets the shit kicked out of them the entire match then makes a big comeback in the last minute of the match to win. They suck. Every single one of them. 

And can someone fucking explain to me the 60 day suspension angle with Charlotte being inserted in to the match if at any fucking point Stephanie could just say 'nah Beckys back'


----------



## Whatplanet (Feb 5, 2019)

The_Great_One21 said:


> They had a simple easy to tell one on one story between Becky and Ronda and now it is a convoluted mess which I genuinely am not sure anymore deserves to go on as the Main Event.
> 
> I'm absolutely dreading the Fastlane match because I can't be arsed with these injured opponents overcoming the odds matches. They are utter shite. One person limps around and gets the shit kicked out of them the entire match then makes a big comeback in the last minute of the match to win. They suck. Every single one of them.
> 
> And can someone fucking explain to me the 60 day suspension angle with Charlotte being inserted in to the match if at any fucking point Stephanie could just say 'nah Beckys back'


Ugh, I forgot that's how they do injury angles in matches. Fucking hell Becky's character is going to go down the drain. I hate the forced sympathy shit. She's not an underdog for christ sake.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Whatplanet said:


> Ugh, I forgot that's how they do injury angles in matches. Fucking hell Becky's character is going to go down the drain. I hate the forced sympathy shit. She's not an underdog for christ sake.


I can't believe how much they have ruined her. And I can't believe she agreed to go along with this shit booking. 

None of it makes any sense. Why is Charlotte - a smackdown star - guaranteed the raw Mania match regardless if she wins or loses? Why is Becky who won the Rumble not getting the match? Why were two smackdown stars being given a one on one for the title? It is a mess creatively but it's a fucking mess in kayfabe as well. None of it makes a damn bit of sense.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The beat down continues after the show went off the air.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

I didn't see Raw but i read what happened. Gonna watch later. Based on what i read though:

1. Ecstatic they gave Ronda an Edge, finally. She should be PISSED - and it sounds like she finally showed it. She IS the badass - not Becky (no offense) - and it's about time she showed it. 

2. Why is Charlotte fighting Becky? First, they've fought too much already, if they're going to be involved in the WM Main event together, keep them apart to not overexpose the matchup. Second - isn't the authority trying to be fair these days - and if so how is making Becky fight for her mania spot when she WON the rumble fair - whereas Charlotte was just randomly awarded the spot and is still in it even if she loses? Makes no kayfabe sense

They're definitely over-complicating the story.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

All I wanted was a female Austin v Rock with Becky v Rousey, that was the money feud. 

Charlotte has not added anything to this feud or done anything remotely enjoyable. It's killed the match for me. 

They have overblown and overdone what should have been a fun, straightforward feud which was about the words and the fighting. Instead Becky is constantly injured or suspended and barely in the ring or talking to the crowd. They have royally messed this up just to have Flair in the mix.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

I can’t believe how invested everyone was with this feud when it was Ronda vs Becky now they’ve fucked it over so bad I don’t even want to see it anymore. I normally dvr raw/Smackdown and skip through it, 2 months ago I was watching the Becky stuff and skipping most everything else. Last night I watched the black/ricochet match and skipped everything else


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

JAROTO said:


> Charlotte has been at the top for some years. Becky is just flavor of the month. Let's see if Becky can keep things memorable in 3 years. Let's face it, Becky got popular until Nia punched her in the face. That was her big achievement to become popular.


I'm sorry did you not watch before the Nia punch? Becky was always popular even back when she got herself over before the brand split and that she was put into the WM 32 triple threat for it. Becky was literally getting chants during Ronda's promo before the Invasion happened. 


Becky back in 2016 was 2nd in merch items for the women behind Sasha while Charlotte had like 1 shirt. Becky was more over then Charlotte in every WMITB match.


After the MITB(in June) last year Becky was so over. People were tired of Becky not doing anything by WWE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008711271095685123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010287903363272704


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The3 said:


> *Do you like Ronda more after this??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me I understand full well why Charlotte got shoe horned into this. My point is how completely AWFUL from a kayfabe storytelling point its been to get to this point, and shows you how AWFUL the WWE has become at planning things out and adjusting to things on the fly. And also how they completely refuse to take full advantage of hot acts that fall into their laps, when it threatens one of their "chosen ones"

I'm a fan of Charlotte, but the way things have went and they way they have booked things I know she belongs no where near this and it should be Becky and Ronda one on one. This started all the way back at SvS, Asuka should've been picked by Becky to take her place, NOT Charlotte, but not going to rehash all that.

Also to answer your initial question. I liked Ronda before, and yes I will like her more if this is how they present her going forward b/c this is more natural of a character for her to play and she will be much better with this.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Said it numerous times, the current Becky character is intertwined with Charlotte - so I had no problem with the match being a triple threat - but the way they've booked it, the way they have made Charlotte look an afterthought before now making her seem an integral part of the match is just poor writing.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

I am already over this whole thing, they have so completely ruined this story by trying to shoehorn Charlotte into this match in the most convoluted ways possible. And I was never against Charlotte being in the match, but man is this the worst way to do it. They have made Becky's great win at the Royal Rumble completely irrelevant. Why does she have to fight for a spot in the match when she won the f'ing royal rumble? Vince never stripped her of the win, he only suspended her past WM, now that she is reinstated, she is still guaranteed a title shot at mania. Charlotte has earned nothing, she should be fighting to be included, not the other way around. Not to mention Steph was about to have two SDL wrestlers fight for the vacant RAW women's belt. That makes no sense at all. This goes beyond overbooking, its just so bad its becoming cringe inducing. It has no grounding in WWE kayfabe or in any sort of reality, its just a hot mess. You can only suspend disbelief for so long before you say this is just stupid and stop paying attention. 

And they had such a simple story line right in front of them, Becky was never supposed to be in the rumble, have heel Charlotte protest and force her way in to the match.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

It's been booked as badly as it possibly could to be honest. It makes no sense. Why is Charlotte in the match? It makes no sense in kayfabe. She was put in because Becky got suspended but now Becky has just randomly had it lifted - despite spending the entire suspension just attacking people so not like she was well behaved to have it lifted - why would Charlotte still be guaranteed the Mania match if she loses the Rumble and then loses the Fastlane match. 

It should have been a straight up one on one match between Becky and Ronda but if they really wanted a 3 way there was so many better ways than this mess. The injury angle is the biggest pain in the arse. Becky has had zero matches since the Rumble and has been on the mic, what, twice maybe? It was so simple to book this feud. Have Ronda and Becky stay on separate shows until after Fastlane and in the mean time they could have had other stories going on. Then kick up after Fastlane.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Winning Rumble means nothing.

Which is a shame. You can lose a fuck ton of titlematches, you can finish runner up in Rumble and still get into the Wrestlemania main event.

Thats just fucking dumb.

Might as well add Strowman into the RAW Universal titlematch.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They've stacked like six months, at least, of convoluted bullshit into only a month:

-A lame apology/getting screwed over angle.

-TWO suspension angles.

-TWO injury angles (and now potentially a third).

-Charlotte getting the same generic heel promo for weeks on end.

-Becky hobbling around and beating people up only to get arrested.

-Trips and Steph forcing their way into this week after week.

-Etc.



And after all of that, the match that everyone predicted would happen at Fastlane all along, is now scheduled, that's your "payoff."

People wanted Becky vs. Ronda, they made that clear. And WWE has done everything possible to NOT do that.

Seriously, either their ability to pace things is godawful, or their just throwing shit against a wall to see what sticks. I'm starting the think that they need to move the Rumble and Mania closer together since they clearly cannot write good cohesive stories for a whole two months.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> They've stacked like six months, at least, of convoluted bullshit into only a month:
> 
> -A lame apology/getting screwed over angle.
> 
> ...


:clap :clap

I'm a writer and so I know it's often difficult to plan out a story and execute one, especially when you're reacting in real time to an audience. But there's clearly been no thought put into what is most likely the main event at WM 35. Creative should've been building to a moment but this comes off as throwing whatever sticks. 

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Vince blinks and gives the main event to another program.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I just want two (or three whatever) badasses beating the shit out of each other in a war at Mania, and the right women (Becky) winning to pay off her story. It's not complicated.

They're making it FAR more so than it needs to be.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Let`s sum this week`s evening up
1. Steph takes off everything from Becky. Did Vince approve that? Does HHH knows about? Why should couldnt have done last week? mmh
2. There was a match announced between Becky and Charlotte of the RAW title for Fastlane. Both are not on RAW, but who cares. 
3. They are in ring and do a standing contract signing. Maybe Baron stole all the tables and sold them, who knows. 
4. Ronda comes in, uh oh she changed her mind, wants that stupid title back, which she doesn`t like for several reasons (incl. style). (Remember her last week.)
5. Steph gives Ronda the title back (ROFL) and changes the match stipulation for Fastlane. Before, that title match at Fastlane made sense, but why Becky got to fight for er place at WM now? Charges were taken off and she is the RR winner!
6. Ronda is tired of all of this and turns against the crowd. To bad she does exactly, what the crowd wants her to be month ago. Low reaction from the crowd.
7. Ronda takes about going real, while she cried seconds before for that fake title. Erm, fine.
8. Crowd doesn't care!
9. Ronda beats up Becky, which keeps playing the fake injury. Ofc nobody comes out to help Becky, because that all is real, eh.
10. No Becky chants!!!!
11. Charlotte waits 20 seconds on the apron, while Ronda had turned the back to here, to jump off the moment Ronda turns to her. All real, eh? 
12. I am impressed by Rebecca Quin taking that real armbar again and again, tough girl.  ROFL

Me stupid thought there would happen something surprising big. Like Natayla or Mickie would come out there, saying she is tired of Ronda not respecting the women here and sents out ALL the women we saw tonight (I counted like 10). But NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  Instead they are still on the road exactly the same triple threat match, which we all here saw coming. On the way they weakened Becky and missed the right moment to turn Ronda heel. The fixed it to death.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky got her face broken and concussed, and smiled about it. She had to retire for six years pre-NXT due to an injury as well. So her toughness does not surprise me. I also wouldn't be surprised if she asked Ronda to really lay into her here.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"You gonna tweet about it?" :ronda

Oh, no smiley.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Ger said:


> Let`s sum this week`s evening up
> 0. Steph takes off everything from Becky. Did Vince approve that? Does HHH knows about? Why should couldnt have done last week? mmh
> 1. There was a match announced between Becky and Charlotte of the RAW title for Fastlane. Both are not on RAW, but who cares.
> 2. They are in ring and do a standing contract signing. Maybe Baron stole all the tables and sold them, who knows.
> ...


So wait now there’s no Raw women’s champion?

This feud isn’t just dumb as fuck anymore it’s dead in the water.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> So wait now there’s no Raw women’s champion?


Nah, Ronda is still the champion.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Nah, Ronda is still the champion.


Okay, good, at least that bed hasn’t been shit in yet.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah it was kind of wonkily done, but the idea was that Steph originally thought that the title was vacated so Becky and Charlotte's match would be for the belt. But then Ronds just came back and said "no, I never vacated it, I just laid it down as an ultimatum," and Steph just kind of went "ok whatever, you're still champ then."

Again wonkily done, but that's the gist of it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This entire feud was doomed the second they threw Charlotte in the middle of it. Sad what they've managed to do here.

I've completely lost interest.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They could at least end it well by Becky winning at Mania. But if they don't even do that, then OH BOY will they get shit on HARD, and rightfully so.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Nah, Ronda is still the champion.


I gonna edit it to make it more clear, thought it was.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So Becky will wrestle Charlotte at Fastlane, if Charlotte wins she gets Ronda at WM. But if Becky wins then it's a triple threat? So it doesnt matter if Charlotte wins or loses at Fastlane shes still in the match at Mania?﻿﻿


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock said:


> So Becky will wrestle Charlotte at Fastlane, if Charlotte wins she gets Ronda at WM. But if Becky wins then*its a triple threat? So it doesnt matter if Charlotte wins or loses at Fastlane shes still in the match at Mania?﻿﻿


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Brock said:


> So Becky will wrestle Charlotte at Fastlane, if Charlotte wins she gets Ronda at WM. But if Becky wins then it's a triple threat? So it doesnt matter if Charlotte wins or loses at Fastlane shes still in the match at Mania?﻿﻿


No Charlotte will be in the match anyway if Becky wins then it's a TT match like everyone wants it to be otherwise she's out if she loses.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

StylesClash90 said:


> No Charlotte will be in the match anyway if Becky wins then it's a TT match like everyone wants it to be otherwise she's out if she loses.


K.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This storyline has made me turn my head away guys. I was literally shaking my head and just disappointed at how this storyline went. Charlotte got dragged into it when it should have just been a simple Becky vs Ronda feud. :kobefacepalm


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The way Stephanie tried to spin it and make the audience cheer for a triple threat at mania is sickening. The sheep followed as per usual, when what everyone REALLY wants is for Charlotte to get out of the match and make it a standard one on one with Becky and Ronnie.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

StylesClash90 said:


> No Charlotte will be in the match anyway *if Becky wins then it's a TT match like everyone wants it to be otherwise* she's out if she loses.


Who is everyone? More people want it to be Becky v Ronda one on one than want it to be a triple threat.....


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

A-C-P said:


> Who is everyone? More people want it to be Becky v Ronda one on one than want it to be a triple threat.....



Im one of the thousands for Becky vs Ronda only. Charlotte already had her one on one with Ronda.

Hell if they were always gonna always gonna do triple threat should've had Asuka face Ronda at SS. She got the biggest pop by far out of the line up when Becky was choosing her replacement


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103052885485449217


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

You think they'd actually let Ronda show up on SDL to attack Charlotte? I mean thus far it's been Becky and Charlotte going to Raw, so perhaps "new attitude" Ronda should return the favor?

https://twitter.com/BeckyLynchWWE/status/1102993476537466880

Also this is great. Becky playing mind-games again it would seem.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

If Ronda is smart she will do everything she can to make sure Becky doesn't win this match. It makes too much sense, which is why they won't do it, but why not just have Ronda attack Charlotte after the bell rings and Becky will lose by DQ? Wrestling can be sooooooooooo retarded at times.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Because Ronda's big character flaws are, she believes her own hype, and at the same time she has a very fragile ego/emotional state.

Becky has gotten under her skin and she's desperate to prove that she's better than Becky by beating her, and then beating her up, and she believes that she can beat both her and Charlotte as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One thing Ronda should've done last night right after she beat Becky up to get even more heat; she should've laughed heartily with a pronounced shit-eating grin on her face so everyone in the arena could see it. I say that as someone who likes Becky. Would've upped the heat much more for her heel turn, IMO.

It was still done well. But doing what I said above would've gotten even more heat, I think.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> One thing Ronda should've done last night right after she beat Becky up to get even more heat; she should've laughed heartily with a pronounced shit-eating grin on her face so everyone in the arena could see it. I say that as someone who likes Becky. Would've upped the heat much more for her heel turn, IMO.
> 
> It was still done well. But doing what I said above would've gotten even more heat, I think.


Hmmm, I don't know if it would fit during that moment since she had just turned heel and was legitimately pissed off (with very much everyone). It could have even felt a little out of place for her to do it there. If we had gone through a couple of weeks with her as a heel and after seeing this new attitude fleshed out a bit more then I think maybe they could have established her doing something like that to make more sense.

Becky was the one laughing after the beating and it sort of fits with her "The Man" character that we have seen for a while now.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> One thing Ronda should've done last night right after she beat Becky up to get even more heat; she should've laughed heartily with a pronounced shit-eating grin on her face so everyone in the arena could see it. I say that as someone who likes Becky. Would've upped the heat much more for her heel turn, IMO.
> 
> It was still done well. But doing what I said above would've gotten even more heat, I think.


I kind of think that that'd make her a bit too similar to Charlotte honestly. If they're going to have two heels here, at least make them different kinds of heels.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Hmmm, I don't know if it would fit during that moment since she had just turned heel and was legitimately pissed off (with very much everyone). It could have even felt a little out of place for her to do it there. If we had gone through a couple of weeks with her as a heel and after seeing this new attitude fleshed out a bit more then I think maybe they could have established her doing something like that to make more sense.
> 
> Becky was the one laughing after the beating and it sort of fits with her "The Man" character that we have seen for a while now.


That is a fair point. I just think if done right, her laughing somewhat (but not in an over the top way) manically beating up everyone's favorite women's wrestler, would be where she gets a kick out of it. Because as she said in her promo right before the beating, Becky is everyone's favorite. To then beat the snot out of her and to upset all of the fans who the plan originally was for them to be cheering Ronda, I could see the Rousey character getting a kick out of it at least from an aspect of pissing on the fans like, "Yeah, here's your precious favorite wrestler....that I just beat the shit out of."

Maybe it was the right call not to do it, too, though considering Ronda is still inexperienced and hasn't really mastered every little intricacy of being a character yet, and if she overdid the laugh and smile, it could come off the wrong way.



Asuka842 said:


> I kind of think that that'd make her a bit too similar to Charlotte honestly. If they're going to have two heels here, at least make them different kinds of heels.


I'm not saying Ronda should do that everytime she beats someone up. Just for last night's specific segment since it was her heel turn and an extra way to piss off the fans. If she did that every segment where she beat someone up from there on out, or even 50% of them, then yeah, that would be dumb.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

If WWE can write a great storyline they could really play to these 3 recent gimmicks well.

Psychotic unhinged Charlotte
Badass take no shit Ronda
Cocky, confident( arrogant?) Becky


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Becky was the one laughing after the beating and it sort of fits with her "The Man" character that we have seen for a while now.


Ronda should have beaten Becky to the point that she should have knocked her out. Having Becky laughing and kick at Ronda at the end of the beatdown kind of ruined the start of her heel turn for me. The beatdown should have been longer and much more brutal. Unfortunately, they were pressed for time and gave us a pointless Stephanie segment that really wasn't needed.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

JDP2016 said:


> If Ronda is smart she will do everything she can to make sure Becky doesn't win this match. It makes too much sense, which is why they won't do it, but why not just have Ronda attack Charlotte after the bell rings and Becky will lose by DQ? Wrestling can be sooooooooooo retarded at times.


 why? She wants to beat becky to a pulp. Its why she made a big production 9f laying her belt in the ring. If she wanted one on one, she wouldve done nothing


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Philly crowd loved that shit too. This is what they wanted from her.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

These new shirts by Ronda lol

https://mobile.twitter.com/RondaRousey/status/1103071429451378688


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They REALLY need to drop the injury crap with Becky. No one is buying it anyway and it's only hurting the momentum of the story.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

45banshee said:


> If WWE can write a great storyline


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Becky and Charlotte were at SD again, so we got reminded that brand split means nothing for them. Nothing special. Kinda dissappointing, that Becky uses the same "in your head" promo on Charlotte, she used on Ronda before.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


> If Ronda is smart she will do everything she can to make sure Becky doesn't win this match. It makes too much sense, which is why they won't do it, but why not just have Ronda attack Charlotte after the bell rings and Becky will lose by DQ? Wrestling can be sooooooooooo retarded at times.


that makes no sense since her whole leaving the belt in the ring was her lobbying to put Becky in the match.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

45banshee said:


> These new shirts by Ronda lol
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/RondaRousey/status/1103071429451378688


the first few replies are great.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

45banshee said:


> These new shirts by Ronda lol
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/RondaRousey/status/1103071429451378688


whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The comments after the tweet of the shirts :bosque


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Is anyone else tired of Becky's knee "injury". It was pointless when it initially happened and its already ran its course. Why do they keep milking it, what the hell is the pay off? 

Unless she swerves everyone and reveals it was just an act "kayfabe" wise to play possum and uses that to win then I feel this whole angle was incredibly unnecessary.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Jonhern said:


> the first few replies are great.


ROFL. True.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Is anyone else tired of Becky's knee "injury". It was pointless when it initially happened and its already ran its course. Why do they keep milking it, what the hell is the pay off?
> 
> 
> 
> Unless she swerves everyone and reveals it was just an act "kayfabe" wise to play possum and uses that to win then I feel this whole angle was incredibly unnecessary.


She no sells it anyway.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103073143806058496


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

A lot of people are tired of the knee thing. Even people who like the match-up. It's been an anchor around this feud's neck and the fact that they're still doing it after a month is not helping anyone. Especially since WWE sucks at doing injury angles in-general. And what's even more maddening is that they teased getting rid of it wit "Becky got medically cleared" only to bring it back again on a freaking house show.

Also virtually no one wants to see Becky hobbling around on a blatantly fake "bad knee." It's like not letting her cut promos for weeks and weeks, you're taking away the stuff that got her super-over to begin with, all for the sake of making all of this WAY more convoluted than it needs to be.

Just drop the knee thing already, for goodness sake.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

As for the "knee injury" yeh that needs to go, but at least this time the WWE is having a "fake injury" its been the same knee every time :bosque


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Can we get people to start screaming "YOUR KNEES FINE. YOUR KNEES FINE. YOUR KNEES FINE" everytime she comes out with those stupid fucking crutches


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Those twitter replies to the shirts haha 

Maybe Ronda will see those and we'll get an even more supped up pissed off Ronda. "You didnt like my shirts either when I poured my heart into those designs!" 

Pretty sure she didnt make the graphics for the tees but still lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

45banshee said:


> Those twitter replies to the shirts haha
> 
> Maybe Ronda will see those and we'll get an even more supped up pissed off Ronda. "You didnt like my shirts either when I poured my heart into those designs!"
> 
> Pretty sure she didnt make the graphics for the tees but still lol


Credit to Ronda, during that promo it did feel like she was saying her truthful thoughts and not a script even though her delivery is always too fast, but her facial expressions were on point.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The knee also just looks stupid as well. This is not Stone Cold quickly running from out of the crowd to attack someone, or driving a Zamboni to the ring, or disguising himself as a cameraman to get the drop on Vince, etc. That was all actually cool. With Becky, they do this thing where she's supposed to be suspended and not allowed anywhere near the ring, and she's hobbling around on crutches slower than a tortoise, and yet no one in security can ever seem to stop her before she does something? And Ronda and Charlotte cannot stop themselves from getting their asses kicked by a woman on one leg basically. It'd be one thing if Becky was played up as being 100%, that'd be fine. But the injury nonsense makes the whole thing look visually ridiculous.

I think that they're TRYING to do the "underdog babyface with the odds stacked against her." I mean Steph's end of Raw promo was basically "I feel bad for her." The problem is, Becky got super-over by NOT being that, she got super-over by being a swaggering badass who beat people up and went to war with her opponents in the ring. THAT'S what most people like about her, and WWE trying to crowbar her into being "generic WWE babyface #217" just shows how they miss the point of her character's appeal entirely.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

EMGESP said:


> Credit to Ronda, during that promo it did feel like she was saying her truthful thoughts and not a script even though her delivery is always too fast, but her facial expressions were on point.


That was a great promo. Very well could be her best one yet. Its up there with the first one with Becky and the other one with Nikki Belle. 

You know what I just though of. If creative made or approve those lines for Ronda WWE broke Kayfabe on themselves. They basically said yeah we know you could destroy our top 2 female talents in real life.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Those shirts are bloody awful. 

Oh and by the way, can someone explain to me why nobody did a thing whilst Charlotte beat Becky up, but as soon as Becky locked on the disarmher they had officials running out to split it up. Weird.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Possible Reason For WWE Wanting Triple Threat Main Event For Wrestlemania


> As we’ve previously reported, the rumored main event for Wrestlemania, which is all but confirmed at this point, is expected to be RAW Women’s champion Ronda Rousey against Charlotte Flair and Becky Lynch in a triple threat match. The match is currently Rousey vs. Flair, but Lynch has a chance to earn her spot if she can beat Flair at Fastlane. There have been a variety of rumored reasons as to why Flair was added to the match, including one that she was promised the main event. However, in the latest edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer suggested that one of reasons there are three women in the match are so that if one of them is injured, WWE has a backup main event ready to go.
> 
> He said: “One of the reasons that a lot of people don’t know that they’re doing the three-way with Charlotte, Becky and Ronda…I mean it’s not a major reason, but it is one of the reasons, is the fear that if any one of the three got hurt, we can still do the singles match. Because it’s a lot of months and the injury rate’s pretty high. So, you know, thank God no one’s gotten hurt.”
> 
> If using the above quote, please credit Wrestling Observer Radio with an h/t to 411mania.com.


Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/poss...ng-triple-threat-main-event-for-wrestlemania/


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I mean by that logic why isn't every big match on the card a multi-person match? I mean Seth HAS suffered a major injury that put him out for extended lengths before, so why is he vs. Brock a single's match?

I get the worry about injuries, NXT is almost certainly going to be really hurt by this Ciampa one for example, but why just this one specific match? Why not more of them?

And if this is the case, then why are Seth, Becky, and Charlotte wrestling at Fastlane? Seth is in a meaningless tag match with a midcard heel team. Charlotte gains or loses nothing regardless of who wins the match since she's in the Mania match either way. And Becky has to "earn" something that she already earned because of WWE's convoluted dumb story.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I mean having back-up plans in case injuries happen is a good idea, but booking a triple threat that has turned off alot of fans and that (I would argue) most doon't want to see just incase someone gets injured is really stupid.

Not that I am 100% buying this anyways, just an opinion of Tuna Meltzer


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jonhern said:


> that makes no sense since her whole leaving the belt in the ring was her lobbying to put Becky in the match.





Hephaesteus said:


> why? She wants to beat becky to a pulp. Its why she made a big production 9f laying her belt in the ring. If she wanted one on one, she wouldve done nothing


But she's a heel now and doesn't care what the fans want. Screwing Becky at Fastlane would get her massive heat. I know it won't happen because of storyline but what heel would want to defend her title in a triple threat match?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Sorry, but Dave oversees what many of us have written here already:
Having three people in this match gives WWE the chance to remove the title from Ronda without getting her pinned.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

EMGESP said:


> Is anyone else tired of Becky's knee "injury". It was pointless when it initially happened and its already ran its course. Why do they keep milking it, what the hell is the pay off?
> 
> Unless she swerves everyone and reveals it was just an act "kayfabe" wise to play possum and uses that to win then I feel this whole angle was incredibly unnecessary.


They have nothing else better to do since they want an underdog badass being prone until their big moment at WM overcoming all odds, You know how WWE prefers to operate.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

StylesClash90 said:


> They have nothing else better to do since they want an underdog badass being prone until their big moment at WM overcoming all odds, You know how WWE prefers to operate.


But the fans didn't need/want that. They simply wanted Becky to be a badass and you don't need stupid crutches for that. If anything it does the opposite for her seeing her hobble her way to the ring every week. Shit needs to stop already. 

How did WWE take such a hot angle that basically fell on their lap and manage to screw it up? All they had to do was keep shit simple.


----------



## Littbarski (Aug 17, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> But the fans didn't need/want that. They simply wanted Becky to be a badass and you don't need stupid crutches for that. If anything it does the opposite for her seeing her hobble her way to the ring every week. Shit needs to stop already.
> 
> How did WWE take such a hot angle that basically fell on their lap and manage to screw it up? All they had to do was keep shit simple.


No because there was a million threads here complaining that WWE shouldn't book Becky like Austin as it's wasn't believable or she is too small or weak etc.

Angle was hot in November, fans moved on since then and there was little reaction to Becky winning Rumble in late January.

Looking back WWE probably should have kept Becky champion on Smackdown and have the original Rousey and Charlotte match at Wrestlemania like they planned a year ago with Charlotte winning Rumble.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pL5z5sqvHt8

Check this out. You can hear someone scream at someone else to tell Ronda to hold her title up. It could have been Vince yelling but kinda hard to tell


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

45banshee said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pL5z5sqvHt8
> 
> Check this out. You can hear someone scream at someone else to tell Ronda to hold her title up. It could have been Vince yelling but kinda hard to tell


Don’t think it was planned but they thought it’d be a good shot, which it was.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Littbarski said:


> No because there was a million threads here complaining that WWE shouldn't book Becky like Austin as it's wasn't believable or she is too small or weak etc.
> 
> Angle was hot in November, fans moved on since then and there was little reaction to Becky winning Rumble in late January.
> 
> Looking back WWE probably should have kept Becky champion on Smackdown and have the original Rousey and Charlotte match at Wrestlemania like they planned a year ago with Charlotte winning Rumble.


Then it wouldn't have been main event of Wrestlemania because Charlotte would've won with everybody booing her and that's not how they would've liked to close the show three years in a row.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

JDP2016 said:


> But she's a heel now and doesn't care what the fans want. Screwing Becky at Fastlane would get her massive heat. I know it won't happen because of storyline but what heel would want to defend her title in a triple threat match?


They should make it look like that she just wanted Becky reinstated so she doesn't have to look over her shoulder waiting for Becky to pounce her, instead she did that so she knew where Becky was and she could just beat her to a pulp which she did at the go home show & she never wanted her to be in the title match.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Asuka842 said:


> I mean by that logic why isn't every big match on the card a multi-person match? I mean Seth HAS suffered a major injury that put him out for extended lengths before, so why is he vs. Brock a single's match?
> 
> I get the worry about injuries, NXT is almost certainly going to be really hurt by this Ciampa one for example, but why just this one specific match? Why not more of them?
> 
> And if this is the case, then why are Seth, Becky, and Charlotte wrestling at Fastlane? Seth is in a meaningless tag match with a midcard heel team. Charlotte gains or loses nothing regardless of who wins the match since she's in the Mania match either way. And Becky has to "earn" something that she already earned because of WWE's convoluted dumb story.


I don't get it. When Vince suspended Becky for 60 days, she was out of the match because her suspension was ending 5 days after wrestlemania & not because of anything else & was replaced by Charlotte but when her suspension was lifted, it should've automatically put her back in the match since she's RR winner & since WWE creative is so stupid that they never had any of the McMahons challenged her RR victory because of the way she entered RR & it should've been Charlotte who, if not removed from the match should've have had to fight for her place in the match at Fastlane against Becky but instead Charlotte's place is guaranteed no matter what even though she's not a RR winner. Mind boggling stuff. I'm starting to think it would've been better if Becky wouldn't have been included in RR and should've been inserted into the match later because they were gonna add Charlotte come hell or high water.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Those shirts are bloody awful.
> 
> Oh and by the way, can someone explain to me why nobody did a thing whilst Charlotte beat Becky up, but as soon as Becky locked on the disarmher they had officials running out to split it up. Weird.


don't you get it? Because it's the same old story of authority against x,y & z wrestler 

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Asuka842 said:


> The knee also just looks stupid as well. This is not Stone Cold quickly running from out of the crowd to attack someone, or driving a Zamboni to the ring, or disguising himself as a cameraman to get the drop on Vince, etc. That was all actually cool. With Becky, they do this thing where she's supposed to be suspended and not allowed anywhere near the ring, and she's hobbling around on crutches slower than a tortoise, and yet no one in security can ever seem to stop her before she does something? And Ronda and Charlotte cannot stop themselves from getting their asses kicked by a woman on one leg basically. It'd be one thing if Becky was played up as being 100%, that'd be fine. But the injury nonsense makes the whole thing look visually ridiculous.
> 
> I think that they're TRYING to do the "underdog babyface with the odds stacked against her." I mean Steph's end of Raw promo was basically "I feel bad for her." The problem is, Becky got super-over by NOT being that, she got super-over by being a swaggering badass who beat people up and went to war with her opponents in the ring. THAT'S what most people like about her, and WWE trying to crowbar her into being "generic WWE babyface #217" just shows how they miss the point of her character's appeal entirely.


I knew this was gonna happen whenever she goes to Raw because of Vince & Steph. They had something great with her on Smackdown but the whole steph/Vince/Charlotte mess at Raw has diminished the real rivalry between Becky and Ronda.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Littbarski said:


> No because there was a million threads here complaining that WWE shouldn't book Becky like Austin as it's wasn't believable or she is too small or weak etc.
> 
> *Angle was hot in November, fans moved on since then and there was little reaction to Becky winning Rumble in late January.*
> 
> Looking back WWE probably should have kept Becky champion on Smackdown and have the original Rousey and Charlotte match at Wrestlemania like they planned a year ago with Charlotte winning Rumble.



Excuse me, what? Did we watch different Rumbles? Becky had "we want Becky" chants before Becky even came out and got a big reaction when Fit let her in the Rumble and won it. Louder then Seth's


Also Becky coming out the next night to challenge Ronda had way more then little reaction. Ronda was getting booed out of the building and there was a bunch of Becky chants.

Becky vs Ronda is what people wanted. They got robbed of it in November and it was hot again when they announced it was back on. WWE made up there minds Becky was facing Ronda after Nia's punch at WM. The big problem is them doing Charlotte vs Ronda already. People seen that match already but people didn't see the match that was hot in Becky vs Ronda. No one wants to see another Charlotte vs Ronda when Becky still never got her chance at Ronda. Charlotte also doesn't deserve another shot at Ronda and didn't even at Survivor Series when Asuka out popped Flair. Ronda vs Charlotte at WM would've been shitted on if Becky wasn't there.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

45banshee said:


> They basically said yeah we know you could destroy our top 2 female talents in real life.


Real life within kayfabe or real life? Which real life then? 
UFC is one discipline with a closed rings and still some rules (no cloth or weapons for example). But Becky or Charlotte never did UFC, what is the point? Maybe Charlotte is a better basketball player than Ronda and would "kill" her there, who knows.

If we don`t talk about UFC:
Real life fighting means fights with no rules. If that was a RL fight, Charlotte had backstabbed Ronda with a knife, while Ronda holds Becky and turned the back to Charlotte. She had not waited until Ronda turns to her again 20 secs later to jump of the apron.

The ironic part about all this: Ronda is the person who profits the most from kayfabe in wrestling, because she is shown as super-woman. Ronda winning against five or more male security guards is so far from reality, that it is the MOST kayfabe thing in wrestling these days.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Want to know what's funny|? This entire shite angle started because apparently Becky had a sore knee and they couldn't possibly have her wrestle without being medically cleared. And then just like that being medically cleared doesn't matter this Sunday because she signed a shitty legal document. The booking is horrific. It genuinely makes me angry that they don't sit down and plan out entire angles week to week but instead just make shit up the day before a show with zero thought to whether it is consistent with the story.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*



> – During her SiriusXM show, MMA Tonight, on Wednesday (Mar. 6), former UFC women’s bantamweight champion and longtime Ronda Rousey rival, Miesha Tate, took a look at the recent Twitter war between Ronda Rousey and Becky Lynch. You can listen to some audio from Tate’s show discussing the subject below:
> 
> “Ronda’s saying to Becky, ‘Hey! Your armbar looks like the d*** you wish you had!’ I mean that’s literally what she says to her. And then Becky hilariously takes Travis Browne’s face and pastes it onto the fist of the armbar. She’s [Becky] like, ‘Huh. Now that you mention it, it does look like a d***.’ I know for a fact that burnt Ronda’s cookies. It really — it got under her skin ’cause I know about this. You don’t talk about her family, you don’t talk about this, even if you’re just joking. She does not have a sense of humor, and therefore s*** got real. When Ronda called her [Becky Lynch] out by her real name, Rebecca Quin, Ronda is pissed. Ronda is not joking. She’s not playing games. She’s not used t having to play by rules. She never had to before. Why is she gonna now? She’s already broken the rule with the F-word, saying some things are ‘fake.’ She’s not a company woman. She never has been.”
> 
> ...


Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/ronda-rousey-insult-miesha-tate-speaks/


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*

:heston

Better watch out, Rousey might start crying again. I swear the sooner this chick leaves the better.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*



Rick Sanchez said:


> :heston
> 
> Better watch out, Rousey might start crying again. I swear the sooner this chick leaves the better.


You don't really think if Ronda starts shooting that Becky has a chance, right? Ronda's been about that MMA lifestyle forever; Becky was a glorified flight attendant. That wouldn't end well for Becky at all.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*

I can definitely believe this. It all makes sense if you think about it. Noooo sense of humor for Mrs. Rousey.

Ronda’s probably thinking “Fuck this, I came to do this fake shit because I get to be the badass I used to be, and you guys aren’t following the script!! You know I could beat the hell out of these chicks in a real fight, right?? Why are they cheering this Becky and not me?!?! And now I have to sit back and let her put me on blast on Twitter??!! This wasn’t part of the deal. I’M supposed to be the cool badass one!!!” 

You can TOTALLY see her thinking that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*

Relevant, from Ronda's latest video (skip to 8:25)...


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*

Ronda is quite literally a hissy fit looking for a place to happen.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*

Inb4 Ronda's army of haters flood this thread. This woman brings animosity, intensity and buzz to the Wrestlemania main event and she gets unparalleled amounts of hate

I see nothing but hypocrisy from her critics 

And don't even get me started on the braindead folk who say she can't cut a promo


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*



ShadowCounter said:


> You don't really think if Ronda starts shooting that Becky has a chance, right? Ronda's been about that MMA lifestyle forever; Becky was a glorified flight attendant. That wouldn't end well for Becky at all.


I remember she can't handle losing and she retired from MMA in a hissy fit. Just like the hissy fit she's throwing now over a tweet. Yeah, real badass. 

What ever will Becky do? Probably make another funny tweet and make Rousey cry again. :mj2


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

They're both cringey. Trying way too hard to be edgy and bad ass b*tches. I don't enjoy watching women act like men and try to out do each other with pipebombs. I've checked completely out of this feud. The sooner Ronda leaves and Becky fades back into obscurity, the happier I'll be and I don't wanna even hear about Ronda's shitty husband.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*



Rick Sanchez said:


> I remember she can't handle losing and she retired from MMA in a hissy fit. Just like the hissy fit she's throwing now over a tweet. Yeah, real badass.
> 
> What ever will Becky do? Probably make another funny tweet and make Rousey cry again. :mj2


Wow! You really do think Becky could hold her own against Rousey. Were you one of those CM Punk fans who thought he had a shot in UFC as well? :lmao


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*



ShadowCounter said:


> Wow! You really do think Becky could hold her own against Rousey. Were you one of those CM Punk fans who thought he had a shot in UFC as well? :lmao


:eyeroll

I'm talking about tweets. I never mentioned a real fight. Take your MMA obsession and go to the MMA thread with it. This is a pro wrestling thread.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*

Even if she had a sense of humor, you don't bring real life family into this circus play-feud. And I like Becky. But when I first saw this exchange, I thought she kinda crossed the line. When I saw Ronda's response, I knew she didn't take it well -- and in these circumstances I can't say I blame her. Like her or not, Ronda is not one I'd want to start any real heat with.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

King Jesus said:


> Inb4 Ronda's army of haters flood this thread. This woman brings animosity, intensity and buzz to the Wrestlemania main event and she gets unparalleled amounts of hate
> 
> I see nothing but hypocrisy from her critics
> 
> And don't even get me started on the braindead folk who say she can't cut a promo


I was all for Ronda early on. Her feud with Stephanie was great. Her feud with the Bellas was fun. Everything else is whatever imo. Her mic skills and overall personality are too cringey and she's been overexposed and lost her aura, at least to me. She feels like any other tom boy female on the roster at this point and I'm over her.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*

Lighten up, Francis


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*

All grown up


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

McNugget said:


> Lighten up, Francis


Who? Is it too controversial to go against the grain and say I change the channel every time Ronda, Becky or Charlotte are on and I intentionally tune out whenever I hear fans raving about how interesting they are? 

They legit bore me and so do most things in the women's "revolution" these days if I'm being real. TNA did a women's revolution I was here for.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*

Don't get worked, sister.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*



HorsemenTerritory1 said:


> I can definitely believe this. It all makes sense if you think about it. Noooo sense of humor for Mrs. Rousey.
> 
> Ronda’s probably thinking “Fuck this, I came to do this fake shit because I get to be the badass I used to be, and you guys aren’t following the script!! You know I could beat the hell out of these chicks in a real fight, right?? Why are they cheering this Becky and not me?!?! And now I have to sit back and let her put me on blast on Twitter??!! This wasn’t part of the deal. I’M supposed to be the cool badass one!!!”
> 
> You can TOTALLY see her thinking that.


Agree. If Ronda's last day is after Mania, I think she just might shoot in the match. She's rattled easily and it's obvious that she's annoyed that most fans think Becky is a badass, not her.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

The sooner this sensitive bitch leaves, the better. She's been a complete waste since she debuted and as said so many times she was not needed because the women were doing just fine without her. A part of me is hoping she get's so worked up she just quits before WrestleMania, than you won't Ronda Rousey tainting the first ever women's main event. 

I'd love it Becky just kept digging at her on twitter. Yeah, Ronda will get back, but so what? I guess she can be pretty scary, if you're a girl... But if not, than her little Terminator walk and pouty face is just laughable.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ronda Rousey Told To Go Hard On Becky Lynch This Week, Backstage News On The RAW Women's Title Feud


> It's no secret that WWE has made several changes to the storyline that will end with Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair vs. RAW Women's Champion Ronda Rousey at WrestleMania 35 next month. The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that there are more twists to come in the storyline.
> 
> There's no word yet on what kind of twists WWE has planned but things should really heat up after Sunday's WWE Fastlane pay-per-view when the Triple Threat is made official. Fastlane will feature Lynch vs. Flair in singles action. Lynch will be added to Flair vs. Rousey at WrestleMania to make it a Triple Threat if she wins, but she will be "done" if she loses, according to Stephanie McMahon.
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...d-to-go-hard-on-becky-lynch-this-week-651738/


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

If that article is true then what was with those weak ass "punching combinations" that looked like crap?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rick Sanchez said:


> ShadowCounter said:
> 
> 
> > You don't really think if Ronda starts shooting that Becky has a chance, right? Ronda's been about that MMA lifestyle forever; Becky was a glorified flight attendant. That wouldn't end well for Becky at all.
> ...


Agreed it's just sad that Ronda despite her privileges likes to whine when she can't have it her own way.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Rousey definitely seems like a psychopath


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103848190728499200
Definitely see Ronda attacking Charlotte this Sunday.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103848190728499200
> Definitely see Ronda attacking Charlotte this Sunday.


----------



## HellHammer (Jun 19, 2018)

Watch Ronda attack Charlotte at Fast Lane thus securing Becky's spot in the main event at WM. I could even see something like Ronda injuring Charlotte's arm so she can't make WM and everyone gets the WM match they wanted from the start.

I love this new angle with Ronda. Her beat down of Becky was perfect including the brief promo leading up to it. It was never believable in the slightest that Becky would have anything more than an underdog role against Ronda. I believe Becky is legit scared of Ronda and I see it in her eyes when Ronda is in her face. She can only smile nervously.

Also, I saw the article suggesting Ronda was asked to go all out as if it was a real fight and believe me, she was not going all out, although it was about as real as it gets in the WWE. Ronda has broken the arms of world class fighters. Becky wouldn't last 15 seconds against a pissed off Ronda in a real fight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Miesha Tate Says Becky Lynch’s Insult About Travis Browne Definitely Angered Ronda Rousey*



Dolorian said:


> Relevant, from Ronda's latest video (skip to 8:25)...


This is WCW 2000 level of stupid


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Krin said:


> Who? Is it too controversial to go against the grain and say I change the channel every time Ronda, Becky or Charlotte are on and I intentionally tune out whenever I hear fans raving about how interesting they are?
> 
> They legit bore me and so do most things in the women's "revolution" these days if I'm being real. TNA did a women's revolution I was here for.


Yeah I was responding to the thread, not to you, sparky. I'd have quoted you if I wanted to direct anything at you.

But now that I think of it

lighten up, Francis


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This has become so much more convoluted that it should be, mostly because WWE can't help themselves to do simple storyline, and the ego of Stephanie, Vince, and the Mcmahons in general are just too fucking big to leave this alone. 

The entire story was great right up until they inserted the authority into the feud. Now we have a situation where we have a completely heel (and possibly insane) Ronda, which means Charlotte being in the match means basically nothing, and a somewhat less over Becky due to the stuff she's been involved with (although she still is one of the most over wrestler on the show). The amount of hype and interest for the feud has plummeted, although mine is still high because of Becky alone. 

All the more reason I am in firm belief that the entire existence of this women's revolution, including their soon to be Mania main event, is a utility Stephanie can use to brag about how she is some visionary in female empowerment.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Ronda is so awesome man. She can finally be herself.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone else saw that Blog from Ronda? Cusssing up a storm and breaking kayfabe more than it already is. 

"Rebecca Quinn talked sh*t about my husband, and I told her I’d beat the f*ck out of her next time I saw her. And guess what? I beat the f*ck out of her, didn’t I?

I’m just like, ‘F*ck you people! F*ck you guys. That whole city is just a bunch of people who are f*cking transplants who are trying to escape sh*tty ass Ohio or wherever the f*ck that they’re from and they have no pride in LA and they come to our f*cking games and sh*t on our teams and say ‘I’m from Los Angeles, I’ve been living here for 10 years’ — No you’re f*cking not!

I’m not going out there and doing their f*cking act anymore. I’m going out there and doing whatever the hell I want. And they can explain it however they want, but … f*ck em. Everybody. WWE Universe included. I meant that I’m going to disrespect the sport that they all love so much. ‘Ohhhh don’t break kayfabe Ronda!’ Wrestling is scripted. It’s made up. It’s not real. None of those bitches can f*cking touch me. The end."


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Ronda Rousey acting like baby over negative reactions, Triple h made huge mistake not making her start in NXT. Most of her fake fans will say it's fake tweet


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

rip kayfabe :serious:

I can’t wait for Ronda to say “It’s all fake” on Raw. Hopefully Vince would then walk out and fire Ronda for real during the show.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

They just fucked this beyond any repair.

No realistic result other than Becky being out four to six months should've come from Monday and the Rousey beatdown.

Now, do you save this by the threat of some degree of "worked shoot" by Rousey, or what?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The WWE has obviously given her permission to do this. 

Also you guys can’t be mad because all Lynch and Flair do it bring up non wrestling things. 

Rousey is legit in that she can literally destroy them in a real fight. Them bringing up the UFC led to this.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its quite crappy when their tweets are a better story than their screen time. Not everybody follows social media so parts of it can be rather confusing.


----------



## Whatplanet (Feb 5, 2019)

Honestly this story has become so crazy and insane on and offscreen that I can't stop laughing at this point. 

With that being said, I'm still excited for the match. It's mostly all I'm looking forward to, lol.


----------



## becky_fan (Mar 6, 2019)

becky will probably win and I'm rooting for her, but if she doesn't win, she'll lose, that's a fact


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

They wrote themselves into a corner

Ronda loses and she is a joke, Becky or Char lose and they are a joke 

These "shoot" insults are just as bad as "Goldberg refuses to follow script" shit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*RUSSO IS FINALLY BACK, BRO! :russo*


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Saying "Wrestling is scripted. It's fake." to build up to a scripted fake match is beyond me. There are many things WWE does that I can't explain, but this has reached new heights of stupidity.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

As convoluted and insane as this all is, I have to admit I'm intrigued. Now if they make it a pole match...well.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Anyone else saw that Blog from Ronda? Cusssing up a storm and breaking kayfabe more than it already is.
> 
> "Rebecca Quinn talked sh*t about my husband, and I told her I’d beat the f*ck out of her next time I saw her. And guess what? I beat the f*ck out of her, didn’t I?
> 
> ...


Here is the video that has this 'promo':






She really is untouchable at this point. :lol


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Me watching so-called smart fans work themselves into a work over Ronda calling a work a work.

:fuckyeah:Brock:Tripslick:book:bryanlol:kobelol:franklol:Trump


This is a fun angle. People are actually talking about it and it makes me want to tune in. I know you "smart fans" want Becky to roll over everyone, but Ronda is the bigger name and would rip Becky apart like a chicken wing in a shoot fight.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

dele said:


> Me watching so-called smart fans work themselves into a work over Ronda calling a work a work.
> 
> This is a fun angle. People are actually talking about it and it makes me want to tune in. I know you "smart fans" want Becky to roll over everyone, but Ronda is the bigger name and would rip Becky apart like a chicken wing in a shoot fight.


I don't really get the sentiment of "lel you're getting worked." Isn't it a good thing when that happens?

Also most of our problems with the story stem from how complicated it has gotten for no apparent reason, and how you got all these kayfabe breaking elements in there, which just seem overly edgy and not necessary. Hell look at the great segment Ronda and Becky had right after the Rumble. Why couldn't they just go that route? Instead we get a ton of this asinine "wrestling is not real" or "off script" bullshit, which is just edgy for the sake of being edgy. If you're a wrestling fan, why would you want to be told it isn't real in an actual storyline?

I mean, I'm still very interested in where it's going, but fuck me couldn't they just do something simple and not involve basically setting the concept of kayfabe on fire?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

People getting mad meanwhile I am just sitting back enjoying the ride....


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Becky was never really the best in mic, her appeal has been being the "cute underdog" that everyone sympathizes with , not the "badass that owns everyone on mic", she is not Austin or Punk, she needs to ditch that shit as not everyone is gonna sit down and let her tweet insults at them without retaliation


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Twitter is Becky's medium, while Ronda's is definitely YouTube.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I love how easily wrestling fans still get worked. Especially those fans who think they're so wise and so knowledgeable about pro wrestling, yet they get worked so bad. If you cant see this is all a part of Ronda's "untouchable" heel turn angle then you probably still think Santa Claus is real as well.

This is how WWE gets a buzz thesedays. Its the only way they know how too. The only time they get any kind of buzz is from making people think something is real. The last time a WWE storyline/booking created a buzz was the Brock vs Orton match where they had people wondering if Brock just went rouge. 

They break kayfabe all the time thesedays, ever since CM Punks "pipebomb" kayfabe has been completely thrown out the window by the WWE themselves on TV.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Let`s mark the kayfabe here:



Sephiroth766 said:


> "*Rebecca Quinn talked sh*t about my husband, and I told her I’d beat the f*ck out of her next time I saw her. And guess what? I beat the f*ck out of her, didn’t I?* Attacking the family is not new in wrestling, so she is in kayfabe or too stupid to understand kayfabe
> *
> I’m just like, ‘F*ck you people! F*ck you guys. That whole city is just a bunch of people who are f*cking transplants who are trying to escape sh*tty ass Ohio or wherever the f*ck that they’re from and they have no pride in LA and they come to our f*cking games and sh*t on our teams and say ‘I’m from Los Angeles, I’ve been living here for 10 years’ — No you’re f*cking not!*
> Classic wrestling talking city (here Ohio) bad; which does Elias every week.
> ...


The other parts are just pretending she is not in kayfabe.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Ronda Rousey Told To Go Hard On Becky Lynch This Week, Backstage News On The RAW Women's Title Feud
> 
> Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...d-to-go-hard-on-becky-lynch-this-week-651738/


:duck

Trying so hard to make the three physical angles look legit.


Yet it took only *one person* to make Ronda look legit back when she won the belt. No help form anybody. she did it all on her own. That's talent.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Adam Cool said:


> Becky was never really the best in mic, her appeal has been being the "cute underdog" that everyone sympathizes with , not the "badass that owns everyone on mic", she is not Austin or Punk, she needs to ditch that shit as not everyone is gonna sit down and let her tweet insults at them without retaliation


You been worked, mate


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I do not get all the people that are so happy wrestling fans are getting worked in this fashion, or think this is interesting in anyway :draper2

Its entertaining and interesting (if you find it that way) for the VERY wrong reasons and kills the rest of the show/feuds/etc for the sake of creating buzz and interest for one (well for this WM two) feuds.

Fans of the product know its a work and want to get lost in show just like if they are watching a movie or TV Show, where angles like this create some short term buzz, it does way more harm in the long run. WCW in 2000 thought this shit was a good idea too, and look where it got them (No I am not saying the WWE is going out of business) I am saying this has been tried many times before and has never worked.

Serously for Wrestlemania, I'm supposed to think Ronda is "for real" going to beat the shit out of Becky and HHH and Batista are really fighting for real, but the rest of the card is scripted wrestling matches, like I am supposed to turn on and off my suspension of disbelief during the shows.....

This is NOT GOOD, its not interesting in the context of the shows Raw, SD, and WM, and its creating buzz for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Dr. Middy said:


> I don't really get the sentiment of "lel you're getting worked." Isn't it a good thing when that happens?
> 
> Also most of our problems with the story stem from how complicated it has gotten for no apparent reason, and how you got all these kayfabe breaking elements in there, which just seem overly edgy and not necessary. Hell look at the great segment Ronda and Becky had right after the Rumble. Why couldn't they just go that route? Instead we get a ton of this asinine "wrestling is not real" or "off script" bullshit, which is just edgy for the sake of being edgy. If you're a wrestling fan, why would you want to be told it isn't real in an actual storyline?
> 
> I mean, I'm still very interested in where it's going, but fuck me couldn't they just do something simple and not involve basically setting the concept of kayfabe on fire?


It's not a complicated story. Becky is the sympathetic babyface and Ronda is the shitty heel. Becky talked shit, and Ronda checked her. 

Also
>2019
>Lamenting the death of kayfabe

:eyeroll2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kayfabe being dead and taking a shit on and beating the dead corpse of kayfabe are two different things :draper2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

dele said:


> It's not a complicated story. Becky is the sympathetic babyface and Ronda is the shitty heel. Becky talked shit, and Ronda checked her.
> 
> Also
> >2019
> ...


You didn't mention the Becky/Authority stuff where Becky owned both of them and then had to apologize, or when Becky was suspended the first time and then it was just reversed, or when Vince randomly put Charlotte in the place of Becky because of injury, or when Becky was suspended a second time and this was reversed as well, or when Ronda dropped the title so they signed Charlotte/Becky for the title, or when Ronda then got the belt back and Charlotte/Becky was now so Becky could even be in the match at all, which negates the idea of a rumble win entirely. 

Also, there is a difference between blurring the lines, or beating the absolute fuck out of kayfabe. Don't be naive.


----------



## simon70 (Apr 3, 2017)

The WWE knew Ronnda was going to do this. Its a major work and it has everybody talking. Even non-traditional wrestling out-lets are talking about it. If Ronnda was serious there is no way in hell that they would allow Ronnda in the ring with Becky. If Ronnda was serious I guarantee you Becky's arm would of been broken last monday. Ronnda would legit beat the piss out of Charlotte and Becky at the same time. Bottom line Ronnda is selling alot of tickets and gaining viewers for wrestlemania. Ronnda is doing what WWE should of done with her in the first place, a badass heel.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

simon70 said:


> The WWE knew Ronnda was going to do this. Its a major work and it has everybody talking. Even non-traditional wrestling out-lets are talking about it. If Ronnda was serious there is no way in hell that they would allow Ronnda in the ring with Becky. If Ronnda was serious I guarantee you Becky's arm would of been broken last monday. Ronnda would legit beat the piss out of Charlotte and Becky at the same time. Bottom line Ronnda is selling alot of tickets and gaining viewers for wrestlemania. Ronnda is doing what WWE should of done with her in the first place, a badass heel.


Jesus christ.

The only way Ronda goes rogue inside a ring is if she is tired of being rich and wants to give becky or charlotte her house, cars and everything else she owns.

She would be taken to the cleaners in court if she harmed them on purpose. 

Its all part of the script. Its just a piss poor, badly written script that isn't written to promote the feud or wrestling, but the McMahons.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Supposedly Paul Heyman has a lot to do with this nonsense as well.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Wrestling fans can be so pathetic with their paranoia of "getting worked", to the point they'll happily go along with horribly booked angles just to have this false sense of superiority over others voices their opinions on said angle. Ronda's tweets are horrible and are the worst type of way to break kayfabe because it's completely irrelevant to the feud and does nothing to build to their match. Constantly crying that you, a professional fighter, can beat an non-professional fighter in a real fight does nothing to sell the feud because nobody cares about that. Just like no one cared that Mike Tyson would kill Donnie Yen in a real fight because that's not at all the point of the fight scene or the movie they were in.

The reason people are dissatisfied with the Becky, Ronda, Charlotte angle is because it was suppose to be a simple grudge match between Becky and Ronda for the women's championship, possibly in the main event of WrestleMania. But instead WWE turned it into a convoluted mess and now people are less interested in the title match than they were before Becky won the rumble. So much so even the Philly crowd didn't care about Ronda's heel turn. So now that everything else is completely ruined, the main thing people care about now is what people cared about in the beginning, and that's Becky Lynch becoming the Raw women's champion.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RamPaige said:


> Wrestling fans can be so pathetic with their paranoia of "getting worked", to the point they'll happily go along with horribly booked angles just to have this false sense of superiority over others voices their opinions on said angle. Ronda's tweets are horrible and are the worst type of way to break kayfabe because it's completely irrelevant to the feud and does nothing to build to their match. Constantly crying that you, a professional fighter, can beat an non-professional fighter in a real fight does nothing to sell the feud because nobody cares about that. Just like no one cared that Mike Tyson would kill Donnie Yen in a real fight because that's not at all the point of the fight scene or the movie they were in.
> 
> The reason people are dissatisfied with the Becky, Ronda, Charlotte angle is because it was suppose to be a simple grudge match between Becky and Ronda for the women's championship, possibly in the main event of WrestleMania. But instead WWE turned it into a convoluted mess and now people are less interested in the title match than they were before Becky won the rumble. So much so even the Philly crowd didn't care about Ronda's heel turn. So now that everything else is completely ruined, the main thing people care about now is what people cared about in the beginning, and that's Becky Lynch becoming the Raw women's champion.


Perfectly Said :clap


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I do not get all the people that are so happy wrestling fans are getting worked in this fashion, or think this is interesting in anyway :draper2
> 
> Its entertaining and interesting (if you find it that way) for the VERY wrong reasons and kills the rest of the show/feuds/etc for the sake of creating buzz and interest for one (well for this WM two) feuds.
> 
> ...


Agreed entirely. My issue with it though in regards to the whole getting worked thing is that a lot of people are still criticising Ronda in this and acting like she's a bitch and destroying kayfabe of her own choice. Its the WWE running a storyline and getting a buzz the only way they know how to. 

It is dumb though, this kayfabe breaking and the HHH / Batista stuff. So come Wrestlemania we're all meant to tune in thinking there will be two legit fights amongst all the fake stuff. It is insanely dumb.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

JDP2016 said:


> But she's a heel now and doesn't care what the fans want. Screwing Becky at Fastlane would get her massive heat. I know it won't happen because of storyline but what heel would want to defend her title in a triple threat match?


She's a bad ass heel in the vein of Lesnar, not a cowardly heel. She wants to hurt Becky and if it has to be in a triple threat, so be it.

If anything, if WWE is smart they will make it appear that Beckys about to lose this sunday when ronda gets Charlotte disqualified. Clean Becky win all but makes Charlotte irrelevant in the triple threat which is the last thing they want to do.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

RamPaige said:


> Wrestling fans can be so pathetic with their paranoia of "getting worked", to the point they'll happily go along with horribly booked angles just to have this false sense of superiority over others voices their opinions on said angle. Ronda's tweets are horrible and are the worst type of way to break kayfabe because it's completely irrelevant to the feud and does nothing to build to their match. Constantly crying that you, a professional fighter, can beat an non-professional fighter in a real fight does nothing to sell the feud because nobody cares about that. Just like no one cared that Mike Tyson would kill Donnie Yen in a real fight because that's not at all the point of the fight scene or the movie they were in.
> 
> The reason people are dissatisfied with the Becky, Ronda, Charlotte angle is because it was suppose to be a simple grudge match between Becky and Ronda for the women's championship, possibly in the main event of WrestleMania. But instead WWE turned it into a convoluted mess and now people are less interested in the title match than they were before Becky won the rumble. So much so even the Philly crowd didn't care about Ronda's heel turn. So now that everything else is completely ruined, the main thing people care about now is what people cared about in the beginning, and that's Becky Lynch becoming the Raw women's champion.


----------



## HellHammer (Jun 19, 2018)

The WWE messed up by trying to make Ronda into a baby face. She's not that and never has been, not when she was getting booed in 40 different countries while competing in judo and not in mma. She's a legit bad ass who is better when she's allowed to ad lib. Having her taking beatings over the last several months from the likes of Charlotte and Becky was dumb. 

Maybe WWE is making a mistake by allowing her to break kayfabe, but it has gotten people interested in how this whole thing is going to play out and most people don't seem to know what's real or fake anymore, which is precisely the point.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

HellHammer said:


> The WWE messed up by trying to make Ronda into a baby face. She's not that and never has been, not when she was getting booed in 40 different countries while competing in judo and not in mma. She's a legit bad ass who is better when she's allowed to ad lib. Having her taking beatings over the last several months from the likes of Charlotte and Becky was dumb.


IMHO taking beatings from Bellas was worse. 




HellHammer said:


> Maybe WWE is making a mistake by allowing her to break kayfabe, but it has gotten people interested in how this whole thing is going to play out and most people don't seem to know what's real or fake anymore, which is precisely the point.


Breaking kayfabe is (in most of the cases) the last bullet they have. In Ronda`s case it is also a chance to get some MMA fans into the network, who like to see Ronda beating up wrestlers at WM.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Anyone else saw that Blog from Ronda? Cusssing up a storm and breaking kayfabe more than it already is.
> 
> "Rebecca Quinn talked sh*t about my husband, and I told her I’d beat the f*ck out of her next time I saw her. And guess what? I beat the f*ck out of her, didn’t I?
> 
> ...


RR does not deserve the main event at WM. Why would anyone want to watch WM after he saying all of this BS.

Fuck RR.

Cant wait until she is gone. She was a scrub MMA fighter who could beat up tomato soup cans then when she fought anyone halfway legit, she got her ass kicked, twice


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

There mistake was trying to turn Becky into "Generic WWE babyface underdog," and stacking all of these ridiculous "obstacles" in front of her in so short a time because that misses the point of why her character is so popular entirely.

And the WAY that Charlotte was inserted into this, was the dumbest way that they could have possibly gone with as well.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

birthday_massacre said:


> RR does not deserve the main event at WM. Why would anyone want to watch WM after he saying all of this BS.
> 
> Fuck RR.
> 
> Cant wait until she is gone. She was a scrub MMA fighter who could beat up tomato soup cans then when she fought anyone halfway legit, she got her ass kicked, twice


She was the Mike Tyson of UFC if you really think about.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

All this "realism" being injected into the angle from Ronda is stupid, unnecessary, and just plain unprofessional.

Yeah, we all know wrestling is scripted, but even in 2019, the #1, undeniable, always-adhered-to cardinal rule is that you never acknowledge that fact. You want the people to buy into it and have that suspension of disbelief. Instead, you have one of the company's biggest names effectively burying the work of all her peers and co-workers, all in the name of "turning heel."

Jesus, Brock Lesnar wouldn't even think about pulling this shit, and the internet has had that guy pegged as "unprofessional, lazy, and only in it for himself" for years.

Now hey, maybe I'm being worked with all this and their "Ronda breaks the lid off the biz" formula is working just fine, but to me, this bullshit is just such a turnoff. I'm almost to the point where I think I'd rather just see Becky and Charlotte main event Mania and Rousey can go home to her fucking farm.

With this approach, Ronda's basically slapping fans in the face for even bothering to become emotionally invested in the match, or in pro wrestling in general. Gee, thanks "Champ".


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> RR does not deserve the main event at She was a scrub MMA fighter who could beat up tomato soup cans then when she fought anyone halfway legit, she got her ass kicked, twice


What an utterly stupid thing to say.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Tbh Ronda seems like she's being a cry-baby and salty. 

Maybe she's just a really good actress, I donno, but she comes across as legit mad that the fans turned on her and she can't have her own way. 

She acted similar in the UFC whenever she didn't get her own way and lost her matches.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

RamPaige said:


> Wrestling fans can be so pathetic with their paranoia of "getting worked", to the point they'll happily go along with horribly booked angles just to have this false sense of superiority over others voices their opinions on said angle. Ronda's tweets are horrible and are the worst type of way to break kayfabe because it's completely irrelevant to the feud and does nothing to build to their match. Constantly crying that you, a professional fighter, can beat an non-professional fighter in a real fight does nothing to sell the feud because nobody cares about that. Just like no one cared that Mike Tyson would kill Donnie Yen in a real fight because that's not at all the point of the fight scene or the movie they were in.
> 
> The reason people are dissatisfied with the Becky, Ronda, Charlotte angle is because it was suppose to be a simple grudge match between Becky and Ronda for the women's championship, possibly in the main event of WrestleMania. But instead WWE turned it into a convoluted mess and now people are less interested in the title match than they were before Becky won the rumble. So much so even the Philly crowd didn't care about Ronda's heel turn. So now that everything else is completely ruined, the main thing people care about now is what people cared about in the beginning, and that's Becky Lynch becoming the Raw women's champion.











Best thing I reaad in all of this thread.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Leaving it a one on one match with Rousey and Becky sounds good in theory, but it does very little going forward. Although they currently have a convoluted mess, they have some ways to make things interesting the night after WM and beyond:

- Rousey retains at WM; an arrogant Rousey issues an open challenge the next night on RAW and loses to someone not named Becky or Charlotte

- Becky wants a piece of Ronda on the post WM of RAW, but Stephanie won't allow it because of her knee getting reinjured by Charlotte (at WM). Becky puts her finisher on Stephanie.

- Charlotte puts over the new RAW Women's Champion (whomever that is) at Backlash.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm 100% convinced they want a "shoot" spot to happen at WM35. Ronda might stop selling and pull a Lesnar elbow to the forehead and make one of the ladies bleed. They want their "OMG what just happened" moment. WM35 is gonna end ugly and bloody.

The fact is this is what we all wanted. How many of us were shitting on her walking down smiling and trying play the nice act? We all know it was not true to her character and now she's given us the Ronda we all expected. I say its a win/win.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Leaving it a one on one match with Rousey and Becky sounds good in theory, but it does very little going forward. Although they currently have a convoluted mess, they have some ways to make things interesting the night after WM and beyond:
> 
> - Rousey retains at WM; an arrogant Rousey issues an open challenge the next night on RAW and loses to someone not named Becky or Charlotte
> 
> ...


Congratulations, this sounds worse than anything they've done so far. In fact, you've managed to incorporate all the things that ruined Ronda vs. Becky (i.e. Charlotte, the McMahons, the injury angle) into a post-WM angle.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

This breaking kayfabe stuff sucks donkey dick. I know it’s scripted, in the same way I know movies and TV shows are. I don’t need Ronda to tell me it’s fake in the same way I don’t need The Avengers to tell me not to worry about Thanos because it’s just Josh Brolin. Wrestling, like movies and TV, is about suspending your disbelief, telling the audience that it’s normally fake but THIS TIME with Ronda/Becky it’s REAL just undermines every other angle on the show, and the business as a whole.

I don’t care anymore anyway. Their incompetence has been on full display this road to WrestleMania. I’m not even going to bother with Fast Lane, whatever they do I’m sure it’ll suck, as making Becky sell a knee injury won’t make for much of a match. This knee injury, which they seem to be insistent about dragging out all the way to Mania, along with taking away her promo time, has sucked the life out of my interest in Becky & this match. I honestly don’t think they have any idea what they are doing with this feud, or this WrestleMania in general.

Regardless of what happens at WrestleMania, even if Becky taps out Ronda clean as a sheet, I am taking a lengthy break from WWE after it.



EMGESP said:


> I'm 100% convinced they want a "shoot" spot to happen at WM35. Ronda might stop selling and pull a Lesnar elbow to the forehead and make one of the ladies bleed. They want their "OMG what just happened" moment. WM35 is gonna end ugly and bloody.
> 
> The fact is this is what we all wanted. How many of us were shitting on her walking down smiling and trying play the nice act? We all know it was not true to her character and now she's given us the Ronda we all expected. I say its a win/win.


So if Ronda just no-sells the armbar or figure-4, what happens after she leaves & Becky & Charlotte have to do their finishers to other women? Are we supposed to just forget Ronda exposed them as fake moves? Am I not supposed to question why Alexa Bliss & Nia Jax & everyone else are tapping to a move that didn't effect Ronda in the slightest?

I'm not saying that won't happen either, you're probably on to something with that theory, I just think it's straight outta WCW 2000.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

What are they trying to sell here? :lol

Are they really hyping this match on the possibility that Ronda will basically say fuck it and just start shooting on Becky?

Is that really the gameplan now?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lord Trigon said:


> What are they trying to sell here? :lol
> 
> Are they really hyping this match on the possibility that Ronda will basically say fuck it and just start shooting on Becky?
> 
> Is that really the gameplan now?


Goldberg v Scott Steiner WCW Fall Brawl 2000 :bosque


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Social Media has killed kayfabe


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

RamPaige said:


> Wrestling fans can be so pathetic with their paranoia of "getting worked", to the point they'll happily go along with horribly booked angles just to have this false sense of superiority over others voices their opinions on said angle. Ronda's tweets are horrible and are the worst type of way to break kayfabe because it's completely irrelevant to the feud and does nothing to build to their match. Constantly crying that you, a professional fighter, can beat an non-professional fighter in a real fight does nothing to sell the feud because nobody cares about that. Just like no one cared that Mike Tyson would kill Donnie Yen in a real fight because that's not at all the point of the fight scene or the movie they were in.
> 
> The reason people are dissatisfied with the Becky, Ronda, Charlotte angle is because it was suppose to be a simple grudge match between Becky and Ronda for the women's championship, possibly in the main event of WrestleMania. But instead WWE turned it into a convoluted mess and now people are less interested in the title match than they were before Becky won the rumble. So much so even the Philly crowd didn't care about Ronda's heel turn. So now that everything else is completely ruined, the main thing people care about now is what people cared about in the beginning, and that's Becky Lynch becoming the Raw women's champion.


The people I laugh at for getting worked are the ones that think Ronda is going to legitimately hurt Becky and then go on to criticize Becky for playing the role that she's supposed to in this feud by antagonizing Ronda. 

Ronda breaking kayfabe and telling people that this is fake doesn't hurt the product as much as you think it does. This is Ronda's true personality and she's alway shown this side of her at UFC. It is smarter of them to use this rather than the babyface personality they were booking her as which didn't click. Everyone knows wrestling is fake so the harm here is only actually being done to Ronda and adding to the awful reputation she already has.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

If this is all a work, it's one of the best since Jerry Lawler/Andy Kaufman. I'm just not sure I see WWE creative being that good.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I liked what Ronda said about L.A fans in her latest Youtube video.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> So if Ronda just no-sells the armbar or figure-4, what happens after she leaves & Becky & Charlotte have to do their finishers to other women? Are we supposed to just forget Ronda exposed them as fake moves? Am I not supposed to question why Alexa Bliss & Nia Jax & everyone else are tapping to a move that didn't effect Ronda in the slightest?
> 
> I'm not saying that won't happen either, you're probably on to something with that theory, I just think it's straight outta WCW 2000.


They seem to be teasing it basically. They want the first Women's Main Event at WM to be both memorable and probably controversial. 

Just think about that and how much buzz it would create if Ronda busted someone open, flipped the middle finger to the fans and left. You can say what you want but people would remember that.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> They seem to be teasing it basically. They want the first Women's Main Event at WM to be both memorable and probably controversial.
> 
> Just think about that and how much buzz it would create if Ronda busted someone open, flipped the middle finger to the fans and left. You can say what you want but people would remember that.


Not for something good. Wanna know why the first Womens ladder MITB match will always be a joke, and the good female talent is fighting for the RAW title, even though they´re both from Smackdown? The answer is James Ellsworth. People remember the match, but not for something good.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Not for something good. Wanna know why the first Womens ladder MITB match will always be a joke, and the good female talent is fighting for the RAW title, even though they´re both from Smackdown? The answer is James Ellsworth. People remember the match, but not for something good.


Difference being Ronda "shooting" would be way more entertaining and enjoyable then that James Ellsworth spot. Not comparable at all.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Difference being Ronda "shooting" would be way more entertaining and enjoyable then that James Ellsworth spot. Not comparable at all.


Yes comparable. Both are stupid decisions that hurt the industry as a whole long term, just to generate some buzz here and now. Some fans are turned off by something like Ellsworth with the MITB, others will look elsewhere when Ronda so blatantly exposes the business. In both cases, some of those fans will never be back.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Yes comparable. Both are stupid decisions that hurt the industry as a whole long term, just to generate some buzz here and now. Some fans are turned off by something like Ellsworth with the MITB, others will look elsewhere when Ronda so blatantly exposes the business. In both cases, some of those fans will never be back.


The whole exposing the business is the whole point of this angle. Anyways, the business has been exposed since the late 90s, so what exactly is she exposing that anyone with half a brain (Hi Sid) doesn't already know already?

The ultimate angle is making Ronda a heel who has no respect for anyone or the company she's with. I'd take this heel over all the lame ass heels they currently have.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This storyline is stupid, if you're liking this you're lying to yourself.

WWE fans gave so much crap to Russo and WCW for the same shit.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> The whole exposing the business is the whole point of this angle. Anyways, the business has been exposed since the late 90s, so what exactly is she exposing that anyone with half a brain (Hi Sid) doesn't already know already?
> 
> The ultimate angle is making Ronda a heel who has no respect for anyone or the company she's with. I'd take this heel over all the lame ass heels they currently have.


Just because it´s the point of the angle doesn´t make it less stupid. Yes, the business has been exposed since forever, but, and this is the key; _While we´re watching, we´re supposed to forget that_. (Remember, WWE fans aren´t fans, they´re part of the WWE Universe).
I don´t mind someone using real names in a promo every now and then, but taking it to the level Ronda does is too much. 

... You may like that kind of heel, a lot of people think heels are/should be "Kewl", but to me she´s just annoying and unnecessarily exposing, degrading if you will, something I´ve enjoyed for the last 30+ years, just to prove that she´s a badass MMA athlete (who got humiliated and left the sport btw).. 
..And the whole Youtube/Twitter/Social Media feud is a waste; I watch wrestling on TV and discuss it on a forum, I don´t follow social media.
I disagree with Eric Bishoff about "Controversy creates cash", but I take it you agree with him


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Just because it´s the point of the angle doesn´t make it less stupid. Yes, the business has been exposed since forever, but, and this is the key; _While we´re watching, we´re supposed to forget that_. (Remember, WWE fans aren´t fans, they´re part of the WWE Universe).
> I don´t mind someone using real names in a promo every now and then, but taking it to the level Ronda does is too much.
> 
> ... You may like that kind of heel, a lot of people think heels are/should be "Kewl", but to me she´s just annoying and unnecessarily exposing, degrading if you will, something I´ve enjoyed for the last 30+ years, just to prove that she´s a badass MMA athlete (who got humiliated and left the sport btw)..
> ...


But the fact is she is a legit fighter, so why not take advantage of this fact and let her play it up while acting as a heel? People already know her background and how she handles criticism, so this just seems natural on her part. Might as well just double down on the "We all know I can legit beat these two biatches with my eyes closed and I'll prove it to you at WM35". 

I'm tired of everything in the WWE being so samey, so I'd rather take a "Exposing and not showing respect for the business" angle then anything else WWE is currently offering. Obviously the purists are gonna have problems with this sort of angle, but fuck we are always complaining on how they don't do different shit, so just be happy it isn't your standard bland angle. People are talking about it so its working at some level.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> But the fact is she is a legit fighter, so why not take advantage of this fact and let her play it up while acting as a heel? People already know her background and how she handles criticism, so this just seems natural on her part. Might as well just double down on the "We all know I can legit beat these two biatches with my eyes closed and I'll prove it to you at WM35".
> 
> I'm tired of everything in the WWE being so samey, so I'd rather take a "Exposing and not showing respect for the business" angle then anything else WWE is currently offering. Obviously the purists are gonna have problems with this sort of angle, but fuck we are always complaining on how they don't do different shit, so just be happy it isn't your standard bland angle. People are talking about it so its working at some level.


 This feud is retarded.

Underlying message - watch 6 hrs of fake matches at WM before seeing a real fight in the main event. After that we're back to the fake shit.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Donnie said:


> This feud is retarded.
> 
> Underlying message - watch 6 hrs of fake matches at WM before seeing a real fight in the main event. After that we're back to the fake shit.


If this was just some random WWE SuperStar then I'd have problems with it too, but we are talking Ronda Rousey, so it works for me considering her background. I love that she's just going off being a complete disrespecting a-hole. That is much better than this shit.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> But the fact is she is a legit fighter, so why not take advantage of this fact and let her play it up while acting as a heel? People already know her background and how she handles criticism, so this just seems natural on her part. Might as well just double down on the "We all know I can legit beat these two biatches with my eyes closed and I'll prove it to you at WM35".
> 
> I'm tired of everything in the WWE being so samey, so I'd rather take a "Exposing and not showing respect for the business" angle then anything else WWE is currently offering. Obviously the purists are gonna have problems with this sort of angle, but fuck we are always complaining on how they don't do different shit, so just be happy it isn't your standard bland angle. People are talking about it so its working at some level.


I don´t care if she´s a legit fighter, a pro football player or a ballet dancer, I value people on what they´re doing now, and right now she´s a wrestler, and should act like one.

..Just out of curiosity.. What was your opinion about Lio Rush when he no-sold a table spot before leaving to NXT?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> I don´t care if she´s a legit fighter, a pro football player or a ballet dancer, I value people on what they´re doing now, and right now she´s a wrestler, and should act like one.
> 
> ..Just out of curiosity.. What was your opinion about Lio Rush when he no-sold a table spot before leaving to NXT?


Lio Rush is not Ronda Rousey and he wasn't working an angle. Anyways, he did that in the indies so who cares? I don't watch that shit.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> I don´t care if she´s a legit fighter, a pro football player or a ballet dancer, I value people on what they´re doing now, and right now she´s a wrestler, and should act like one.
> 
> ..Just out of curiosity.. What was your opinion about Lio Rush when he no-sold a table spot before leaving to NXT?


Did you have that same problem with Becky no selling Ronda's beatdown on monday?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> If this was just some random WWE SuperStar then I'd have problems with it too, but we are talking Ronda Rousey, so it works for me considering her background. I love that she's just going off being a complete disrespecting a-hole. That is much better than this shit.


 I don't care who it is, the kayfabe breaking especially calling the match fake is stupid.

IIRC Punk tried to keep the match itself protected, instead of calling that side fake he talked about opportunities and favouritism. He still regarded the world title as prestigious and wanted to take it with him out of the company (kayfabe, in reality it wasn't possible).

This is straight up calling every match they do fake.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

EMGESP said:


> The fact is this is what we all wanted. How many of us were shitting on her walking down smiling and trying play the *nice* act? We all know it was not true to her character and now she's given us the Ronda we all expected.


The much credit I give your for other things, but did we really watch the same shows? 
She was nice for a few weeks in the very beginning, when she get a free title against Nia. Then Alexa took her MITB option against Nia, and Ronda went crazy the next day. Not even that, she beat up her friend Kurt Angle!!
After winning the title she was so cocky & snotty to her friends and other wrestlers, that it was everything, but not playing nice.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Ger said:


> The much credit I give your for other things, but did we really watch the same shows?
> She was nice for a few weeks in the very beginning, when she get a free title against Nia. Then Alexa took her MITB option against Nia, and Ronda went crazy the next day. Not even that, she beat up her friend Kurt Angle!!
> After winning the title she was so cocky & snotty to her friends and other wrestlers, that it was everything, but not playing nice.


She was still walking down the apron with that dumb ass smile and tried pandering to the crowd as a babyface and it just never worked because she's naturally a heel and everyone saw right through that act. 

I say let Ronda be Ronda and people can take it or leave it, personally I prefer this Ronda then what we were getting fed before.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> Did you have that same problem with Becky no selling Ronda's beatdown on monday?


No-selling just for the sake of it is a big mistake, no matter who does it.. -Except for someone like Hogan "Hulking up" during a match, and then no-selling the opponents attack. - that was part of his character.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ger said:


> IMHO taking beatings from Bellas was worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing with the Bellas is they're just as legit as Charlotte and Becky, which is not remotely legitimate. Becky and Charlotte knowing more moves doesn't make them any more legit.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't mind them including Ronda's real-life losses and booking her as being "better than" the roster. That was the natural course. It's just the nonstop calling wrestling out as a "fake" every other minute. Unless you're a child, we all know it's scripted. It feels cheap that this is the only way WWE/Ronda knows how to make this feud hot since it's been cooling down. At this point, I wouldn't care if Vince gave the Mania main event to another feud.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Empress said:


> I don't mind them including Ronda's real-life losses and booking her as being "better than" the roster. That was the natural course. It's just the nonstop calling wrestling out as a "fake" every other minute. Unless you're a child, we all know it's scripted. It feels cheap that this is the only way WWE/Ronda knows how to make this feud hot since it's been cooling down. At this point, I wouldn't care if Vince gave the Mania main event to another feud.


Heyman masterclass going to get Brock another WM main event and bigger contract :heyman6


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

A reminder they resorted to this crap once the stars came back, they knew their main event was under threat.

They've possibly done irreparable damage to the feud and may have handed Brock/HHH another main event.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Donnie said:


> I don't care who it is, the kayfabe breaking especially calling the match fake is stupid.
> 
> IIRC Punk tried to keep the match itself protected, instead of calling that side fake he talked about opportunities and favouritism. He still regarded the world title as prestigious and wanted to take it with him out of the company (kayfabe, in reality it wasn't possible).
> 
> This is straight up calling every match they do fake.


Hot Rot must be rolling in his grave now. 

PS: Don't ban me for that mods.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Instead of going full retard on twitter why didn't Ronda hire someone who could tweet some good comebacks?

The story for WM currently is to see whether Ronda will show up and kill Becky :lmao

Only delusional Becky fans think anything else would happen if Ronda was shooting. 

It's a complete cluster fuck.

I'm struggling to find more convoluted feuds which were as bad as this. And this is a company who shoved Roman into multiple WM main events.

Someone is sabotaging it - Heyman, HHH or Vince.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I am still surprised - in a very negative way - that Mrs. Neidhart let herself film with Rousey right after that promo happened. If she sees herself in the same yes-sayer role as Ronda`s make-up artists ... ROFL.


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

Donnie said:


> A reminder they resorted to this crap once the stars came back, they knew their main event was under threat.
> 
> They've possibly done irreparable damage to the feud and may have handed Brock/HHH another main event.


HHH vs Batista isn't main eventing, and I doubt Brock vs Seth is main eventing either. I'm pretty sure Becky vs Charlotte vs Ronda is. There will be a lot of backlash if it doesn't and this is probably the best chance WWE has of letting women main event WM.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Instead of going full retard on twitter why didn't Ronda hire someone who could tweet some good comebacks?
> 
> The story for WM currently is to see whether Ronda will show up and kill Becky :lmao
> 
> ...


Can you imagine if they had Twitter near on 20 years ago?

You'd have Shawn Michaels tweeting HHH saying that the injuries sustained were fake and that he's getting "Michael Shawn Hickenbottom" at Summerslam and not the character "HBK"

:lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Can you imagine if they had Twitter near on 20 years ago?
> 
> You'd have Shawn Michaels tweeting HHH saying that the injuries sustained were fake and that he's getting "Michael Shawn Hickenbottom" at Summerslam and not the character "HBK"
> 
> :lol


 It's a mess man.

And there's some people pretending like it's perfectly fine fpalm

Literally called everything the company does fake, except for her WM match when she beats the shit out of Becky. 

But we all know that's going to be fake too because she's going to lose and anyone with a brain knows Becky would die in 10 seconds in a shoot.

They've worked it into a shoot except isn't a shoot and the dumb fans who think it is are going to realise it isn't when Becky wins.

Social media/internet is the worst thing to happen to wrestling.

You've just got to laugh at the state of this company.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

She hasn't cut a promo like this on TV and we don't know yet that she's going to no sell Becky and Charlotte's moves.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Did anyone see this?

https://wwfoldschool.com/wrestleman...HW4lkN5tuZlgtdjFnAC3BCrR88EL-CETK9xZJLmX2gBlo


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103863946669420544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104037726800830499

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103983996923457537


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Remember when this was a hot angle everyone wanted to see that wrote itself?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I feel like WWE is written for people who don't have much in terms of intelligence.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

delete


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

You know the irony of Ronda's comments, which are also a work, is the image she cultivated of being a super tough woman who could beat up even Floyd Freakin Mayweather was a gigantic bit of kayfabe too. Her division was weak. She was the toughest kid in the playground...but she was still a kid in a playground.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> There mistake was trying to turn Becky into "Generic WWE babyface underdog," and stacking all of these ridiculous "obstacles" in front of her in so short a time because that misses the point of why her character is so popular entirely.


Exactly, the point of Becky's change in character is that she is supposed to be ultra confident, she no longer sees herself as the underdog. After years of getting pushed around, and doing the right thing she finally said f*** it. She viewed herself as the best, as the best female in the company. Have no idea why they are trying to make her female Daniel Bryan. 

Her character was booked excellent until TLC. They are booking her as if she was still "Lass Kicker" Becky, not "The Man" Becky Lynch.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I saw that segment in RAW again and meanwhile I know what I really(!) disliked about it. It was not about turning Ronda turning heel clearly(!), even she was heel before, or Becky being pushed into the underdog role even more. It was about Ronda`s crying to get the title back seconds before her "turn", followed by the by far worst this evening: Ronda holding UP the title and pointing on the WM sign.

The title is "not her style anyway" - she said in ring last week - and everything she said this week in ring, makes the title meaning nothing for her. All of that makes no sense to me, doesn`t matter how much I try to "get worked" and switching on/off kayfabe, double kayfabe or whatever. She talks like the outlaw, then she should act like it. Spit on the title, give it to a random fan, burn the title, something like that.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

2 Ton 21 said:


> :duck


Im reading this the 5th time now and I could not stop laughing! Thx u!!!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I hope this was worth alienating the locker room, many of whom put this woman over strongly and can't get anywhere with her on top.

:lol Riott Squad as the voice of reason, that says it all really.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wait...some people still actually think Ronda is doing this all on her own?

That "promo" she cut she specifically talked about kicking Beckys ass on Raw as if it was a legit beatdown. If it was legit she'd have ripped Beckys arm off and beat her to death with it not just worked the body and used her WWE style armbar.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Remember when this was a hot angle everyone wanted to see that wrote itself?












The angle was hot, but the ratings didn't reflect that. If it did the ratings wouldn't have dropped the week after the initial Becky/Ronda interaction. The RAW ratings have gone up since they made the change to the RAW Women's Championship match at WM. Sure there are other factors, but they didn't lose viewership despite people thinking they alienated fans with the decision.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Donnie said:


> Instead of going full retard on twitter why didn't Ronda hire someone who could tweet some good comebacks?
> 
> The story for WM currently is to see whether Ronda will show up and kill Becky :lmao
> 
> ...


For someone that has such a hatred or "indifference" for the Ronda/Becky/Charlotte story, you sure spend a lot of time in this thread :lmao :lmao



The Boy Wonder said:


> The angle was hot, but the ratings didn't reflect that. If it did the ratings wouldn't have dropped the week after the initial Becky/Ronda interaction. The RAW ratings have gone up since they made the change to the RAW Women's Championship match at WM. Sure there are other factors, but they didn't lose viewership despite people thinking they alienated fans with the decision.


lol you're all a bit acting crazy with these ratings.


So Becky/Ronda *alone* average 2.5M, with nothing else being set up for WM. (based on 2 weeks literally :lol)

You add Batista/HHH and Roman/Shield reunions (to the already existing Ronda/Becky) and you only get 200K? :lol you know.. because this is WM season and they SHOULD be building more stories?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The "Ronda could kill Becky in a real fight" theory some people use as to why she shouldn't lose to her is so fucking dumb. Bobby Lashley would kill Roman Reigns in a real fight, yet nobody says that about them when they wrestle. What is the difference? Is it because Becky is hotter than Ronda? Because most women find Roman hotter than Lashley, so seriously what's the difference?


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

I still find it hilarious how Ronda goes off on Twitter about being some unstoppable force, and on WWE TV, like we are supposed to forget her getting minced by Holly Holm and Amanda Nunes. The Rousey character was fine, but now, I can't wait to see her gone. The Raw women's division has been held hostage (and the SD division seemingly abandoned - 2 top stars would rather chase the Raw title).


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> The "Ronda could kill Becky in a real fight" theory some people use as to why she shouldn't lose to her is so fucking dumb. Bobby Lashley would kill Roman Reigns in a real fight, yet nobody says that about them when they wrestle. What is the difference? Is it because Becky is hotter than Ronda? Because most women find Roman hotter than Lashley, so seriously what's the difference?


Ronda's level of success plays a part, she's an Icon of womens combat sports and rose to fame murking chicks in 30 seconds. Thats different to Bobby Lashley who is very much just a middle of the pack MMA fighter. The women like Becky are also insanely nonathletic, awkward and slow. Its just more of a suspension of disbelief that someone like Becky or Charlotte could compete with Ronda for 10 seconds. Even Brock wasn't smashing fools in 30 seconds in MMA.



LethalWeapon said:


> I still find it hilarious how Ronda goes off on Twitter about being some unstoppable force, and on WWE TV, like we are supposed to forget her getting minced by Holly Holm and Amanda Nunes. The Rousey character was fine, but now, I can't wait to see her gone. The Raw women's division has been held hostage (and the SD division seemingly abandoned - 2 top stars would rather chase the Raw title).


Ronda goes off on twitter because she's playing a character. Thats part of the character. Surely we all know this right?

Also i find it pathetic how wrestling fans are so keen to act like Ronda was some bum and got stomped by nobodies in MMA. She got KO'd by one of the most successful and decorated women in combat sports history, and TKO'd by the WMMA GOAT.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> SayWhatAgain! said:
> 
> 
> > The "Ronda could kill Becky in a real fight" theory some people use as to why she shouldn't lose to her is so fucking dumb. Bobby Lashley would kill Roman Reigns in a real fight, yet nobody says that about them when they wrestle. What is the difference? Is it because Becky is hotter than Ronda? Because most women find Roman hotter than Lashley, so seriously what's the difference?
> ...


It is a TV show. If you are that worried a out realism watch MMA. Ronda winning at mania would be stupid.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> It is a TV show. If you are that worried a out realism watch MMA. Ronda winning at mania would be stupid.


Why does that seem to offend you?

I just pointed out why there's such a suspension of disbelief with Ronda working with these little girls.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Why does that seem to offend you?
> 
> I just pointed out why there's such a suspension of disbelief with Ronda working with these little girls.


He didn`t sound offended. It is just difficult to get your point. You could easily find other women, who are more dangerous "real" fighters than Becky or Charlotte or Ronda.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:
> 
> 
> > It is a TV show. If you are that worried a out realism watch MMA. Ronda winning at mania would be stupid.
> ...


It doesn't but if it is that much of a problem for anyone to beat her, then she should never have been hired in the first place. It is wrestling. If you that worried about it looking fake go watch mma. Sick of the brock shit and don't want to see someone who has actually been fun to watch turn into another brock


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Ronda's level of success plays a part, she's an Icon of womens combat sports and rose to fame murking chicks in 30 seconds. Thats different to Bobby Lashley who is very much just a middle of the pack MMA fighter. The women like Becky are also insanely nonathletic, awkward and slow. Its just more of a suspension of disbelief that someone like Becky or Charlotte could compete with Ronda for 10 seconds. Even Brock wasn't smashing fools in 30 seconds in MMA.


It doesn't matter though, because one is a sport and the other is entertainment. Scarlett Johansson beat up GSP in Captain America, did that bother you? Steve Austin was un-athletic, did you ever see him job to Ken Shamrock? *IT'S. NOT. REAL.* 

If the thinking was "Well Ronda can't sell for anybody because it's just not believable" than what was the point of even hiring her? Bring her in for a year or two and have her destroy the entire division, leave undefeated & leave behind her a roster of geeks? I don't know what it is your advocating for here dude. Becky is the most popular woman they have, should she not get the big win on the big stage that the majority of the stadium will want her to get? I doubt those fans will give a shit about "well Ronda could beat her up in a real fight" everybody already knows that & they don't care, they'll be rooting for Seth to beat Brock too. This is WWE man, Rey Mysterio has clean wins over The Big Show FFS.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The angle was hot, but the ratings didn't reflect that. If it did the ratings wouldn't have dropped the week after the initial Becky/Ronda interaction. The RAW ratings have gone up since they made the change to the RAW Women's Championship match at WM. Sure there are other factors, but they didn't lose viewership despite people thinking they alienated fans with the decision.


As we get closer to Mania ratings are going to go up regardless of the angles, that doesn’t mean they’re any good, and of course the ratings went down the second Raw after the Rumble, they’ll go down the second Raw after Mania too. That’s not reflection of Becky Lynch or Charlotte Flair.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> It doesn't matter though, because one is a sport and the other is entertainment. Scarlett Johansson beat up GSP in Captain America, did that bother you? Steve Austin was un-athletic, did you ever see him job to Ken Shamrock? *IT'S. NOT. REAL.*
> 
> If the thinking was "Well Ronda can't sell for anybody because it's just not believable" than what was the point of even hiring her? Bring her in for a year or two and have her destroy the entire division, leave undefeated & leave behind her a roster of geeks? I don't know what it is your advocating for here dude. Becky is the most popular woman they have, should she not get the big win on the big stage that the majority of the stadium will want her to get? I doubt those fans will give a shit about "well Ronda could beat her up in a real fight" everybody already knows that & they don't care, they'll be rooting for Seth to beat Brock too. This is WWE man, Rey Mysterio has clean wins over The Big Show FFS.


No Becky fan is making an argument that Becky would beat Ronda in a real fight. But it's funny coming from a guy that few pages back said the Bellas are just as legit as Becky and Charlotte. Just :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ger said:


> He didn`t sound offended. It is just difficult to get your point. You could easily find other women, who are more dangerous "real" fighters than Becky or Charlotte or Ronda.





ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> It doesn't but if it is that much of a problem for anyone to beat her, then she should never have been hired in the first place. It is wrestling. If you that worried about it looking fake go watch mma. Sick of the brock shit and don't want to see someone who has actually been fun to watch turn into another brock





SayWhatAgain! said:


> It doesn't matter though, because one is a sport and the other is entertainment. Scarlett Johansson beat up GSP in Captain America, did that bother you? Steve Austin was un-athletic, did you ever see him job to Ken Shamrock? *IT'S. NOT. REAL.*
> 
> If the thinking was "Well Ronda can't sell for anybody because it's just not believable" than what was the point of even hiring her? Bring her in for a year or two and have her destroy the entire division, leave undefeated & leave behind her a roster of geeks? I don't know what it is your advocating for here dude. Becky is the most popular woman they have, should she not get the big win on the big stage that the majority of the stadium will want her to get? I doubt those fans will give a shit about "well Ronda could beat her up in a real fight" everybody already knows that & they don't care, they'll be rooting for Seth to beat Brock too. This is WWE man, Rey Mysterio has clean wins over The Big Show FFS.


What are you lot even raging about here? In this instance I didn't even say Becky shouldn't beat Ronda because its not believable I just pointed out why it requires such a suspension of disbelief in Rondas case. Stop raging over nothing and read the words in front of you.

If you calm down and read what I actually typed rather than projecting, you'll see all I said was why you need to suspend your disbelief in this case.



Lyynch said:


> No Becky fan is making an argument that Becky would beat Ronda in a real fight. But it's funny coming from a guy that few pages back said the Bellas are just as legit as Becky and Charlotte. Just :lol


I never said anyone was saying Becky could beat Ronda...seriously are Becky's Supefans a little bit...dense?

Explain to me then how Becky and Charlotte are more legit than the Bellas? Because news flash Becky Lynch is no more legit than Lana is, or Dana Brooke is. That's not a shot at Becky, that's just reality. They're not legit, Charlotte isn't anymore legit because she can do a moonsault, in reality her and Nikki Bella are exactly as legit as each other; which is not at all.

Having IWC / Smark / Indy cred doesn't make a fake fighter suddenly legit.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tbf, Becky and Charlotte have the exact same combat sport experience as the Bellas, zero, so to suggest they are more legit makes no sense. None of them are legit.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Tbf, Becky and Charlotte have the exact same combat sport experience as the Bellas, zero, so to suggest they are more legit makes no sense. None of them are legit.


Exactly. I know some people want it to be the case that certain women can be taken more seriously and looked at as being more legit, but nothing about Becky, Charlotte, Sasha, etc makes them anymore legit than the dreaded Bella twins. Thats a fact.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Definition of Technician said:


> For someone that has such a hatred or "indifference" for the Ronda/Becky/Charlotte story, you sure spend a lot of time in this thread :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 An idiot breaking kayfabe and calling every other match in the company fake is pretty big, no?


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Maybe Heyman isn't the genius that people make him out to be.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I never said anyone was saying Becky could beat Ronda...seriously are Becky's Supefans a little bit...dense?
> 
> Explain to me then how Becky and Charlotte are more legit than the Bellas? Because news flash Becky Lynch is no more legit than Lana is, or Dana Brooke is. That's not a shot at Becky, that's just reality. They're not legit, Charlotte isn't anymore legit because she can do a moonsault, in reality her and Nikki Bella are exactly as legit as each other; which is not at all.
> 
> Having IWC / Smark / Indy cred doesn't make a fake fighter suddenly legit.


Then what was the point of your strawman saying that Ronda could beat anyone in a real fight? That wasn't at dispute. What is the point of any of your 'fake fighter' comments? 

They aren't facing Ronda in the octagon. If you think Lana, Dana Brooke and the Bellas have the same level of wrestling skill as Becky and Charlotte then I can't take anything you say seriously.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I never saw the insult in a trained fighter bragging about being able to beat up someone who isn’t a trained fighter.

Ronda’s making a fool of herself talking about “real fights” and being able to take down WWE wrestlers “for real”

Oh you can beat someone up who isn’t trained? Good for you?

It’s like bragging about beating someone in a swimming race who doesn’t know how to swim.

People who have been trained to make liquorish can make liquorish a hell of a lot better than people who don’t know how also.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I never saw the insult in a trained fighter bragging about being able to beat up someone who isn’t a trained fighter.
> 
> Ronda’s making a fool of herself talking about “real fights” and being able to take down WWE wrestlers “for real”
> 
> ...


Its a work bro. She's just saying shit that Vince approved. Nobody should be mad at Ronda for doing her job. You don't have to like this angle, but it is what it is.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Donnie said:


> An idiot breaking kayfabe and calling every other match in the company fake is pretty big, no?


You people must still believe in Santa Claus.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I absolutely love triggered Ronda got the “it’s still real to me” fan base. 

The same fan base who wouldn’t let her work on the mic and disrespected her. 

She’s owning you all.


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

Rousey was in the right place at the right time.Even when she was champ no one considered her the best Female MMA fighter. She just happened to look better than Cyborg. Once she faced actual strikers she was exposed as being one dimensional. 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> Its a work bro. She's just saying shit that Vince approved. Nobody should be mad at Ronda for doing her job. You don't have to like this angle, but it is what it is.


I know it’s a work, but that doesn’t make it a good work :lol

I also still don’t see how a trained fighter being able to beat up someone who isn’t a trained fighter is something to brag about :shrug


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

My interested in this matched has gone flat. 

Charlotte has no business being in the match, and Ronda leaving spoils it. The swerve would be Charls winning over Becky and I wouldnt put it past WWE.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I know it’s a work, but that doesn’t make it a good work :lol
> 
> I also still don’t see how a trained fighter being able to beat up someone who isn’t a trained fighter is something to brag about :shrug


The point of this angle is to get fans wondering if she's gonna shoot on Becky or not.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Ken Shamrock or Steve Blackman could probably whip most of the rosters ass in the attitude era. They still lost many times. 


Starpower is what matters. The only reason Ronda is undefeated is from her starpower not her UFC record or her being legit. If WWE really cared about UFC they would be signing more MMA fighters based on just their records. 

WWE as much as you want it to be is not the same as UFC. It's basically cricket to Baseball. Similar but not at all the same. Becky or Charlotte who have been training in wrestling for way longer than Ronda and in it's universe they can absolutely beat Ronda. Wrestling is about Starpower and Becky and Charlotte(to a lesser extent) are the closest to Ronda in Starpower in WWE. So if Ronda takes a loss to them it won't hurt because those 2 are legit Pro WRESTLERS in their profession. Like Michael Jordan being a great BasketBall Player but mediocre Baseball Player. 

Same with Brock and Seth. Though Ronda saying it scripted ain't helping since it makes Becky or Charlotte's win look less important. Unless Becky or Charlotte actually knock Ronda out.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I know it’s a work, but that doesn’t make it a good work :lol
> 
> I also still don’t see how a trained fighter being able to beat up someone who isn’t a trained fighter is something to brag about :shrug





EMGESP said:


> The point of this angle is to get fans wondering if she's gonna shoot on Becky or not.


I am still pretty sure the idea is very simple: people from Ronda`s fanbase and MMA fans, which or not already WWE fans, shall subscribe to the Network to see her beloved Ronda or MMA fighter executing these wrestlers. That`s all what this is about, in my opinion. If some of them like the program and keep hanging there, even better for Vince.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Starpower is what matters. The only reason Ronda is undefeated is from her starpower not her UFC record or her being legit. If WWE really cared about UFC they would be signing more MMA fighters based on just their records.


Exactly the starpower (in USA) is the reason they signed her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda embraces the meme...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104531139048456194


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Wasnt it a month ago she called herself a mark over sasha lol.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I never saw the insult in a trained fighter bragging about being able to beat up someone who isn’t a trained fighter.
> 
> Ronda’s making a fool of herself talking about “real fights” and being able to take down WWE wrestlers “for real”
> 
> ...


then maybe just maybe these untrained non fighters need to keep ronda's real life mma losses out of their mouth


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> The point of this angle is to get fans wondering if she's gonna shoot on Becky or not.


In this day and age is anyone really foolish enough to think that’s an issue?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

p862011 said:


> then maybe just maybe these untrained non fighters need to keep ronda's real life mma losses out of their mouth


That’s kinda apples and oranges.

Ronda’s character is an exaggerated version of herself, therefore her mma losses are part of her character and fair game.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Ronda embraces the meme...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104531139048456194


That made me legit laugh. Ronda trolling everyone and I love it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104550428413440005
It is a shame they are still doing this injury angle because it will drag down yet another great match from these two


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Lyynch said:


> Then what was the point of your strawman saying that Ronda could beat anyone in a real fight? That wasn't at dispute. What is the point of any of your 'fake fighter' comments?
> 
> They aren't facing Ronda in the octagon. If you think Lana, Dana Brooke and the Bellas have the same level of wrestling skill as Becky and Charlotte then I can't take anything you say seriously.


Because *AGAIN* I was clarifying why it requires such a suspension of disbelief with Ronda Rousey losing to these girls.

Wrestling isnt legit, you know that, right? You had issue with me saying Becky is no more legit than the Bella twins are. None of them have any legit combat experience, they're all just pro wrestlers. You're confusing yourself now, or intentionally playing dumb. My comments were about how they have no legitimacy not their wrestling ability. Pro wrestling is not legit, The Bellas and Becky/Charlotte are all fake fighters with no credibility or legitimacy in combat sports. This shouldn't have to be over explained.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Na some of those Ronda memes are fuckin hilarious :lmao


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Is Vince Russo back in the WWE?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Soul_Body said:


>


This is a misguided comparison. You can't put most of those items that relate to the build of the match in contrast to the singles match between Becky and Ronda because they are not mutually exclusive. They could have just as easily run with an injury and suspension angle, apology, authority getting involved and such even while keeping it a singles match.

Also those things are also not necessary for them to make the match a triple threat. The story for the match being a triple threat coming out of the Rumble practically wrote itself. Yet they decided to go about it in an incredibly convoluted way.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Stephen90 said:


> Is Vince Russo back in the WWE?


If he were you'd think there'd be more swerves.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

InexorableJourney said:


> If he were you'd think there'd be more swerves.


I can't wait for promo like this with Rousey.


----------



## omni009 (Dec 11, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> The point of this angle is to get fans wondering if she's gonna shoot on Becky or not.


And they could have accomplished even that without pulling out the whole "It's fake! It's all a script! You're all marks!" garbage. They've blurred the lines before. There's a reason that this is the one you don't cross, because you just make everything look stupid (among other reasons).


----------



## roastnbake (Dec 30, 2018)

"Rebecca Quinn talked sh*t about my husband, and I told her I'd beat the f*ck out of her next time I saw her. And guess what — I beat the f*ck out of her, didn't I?"

"I'm just like, 'F*ck you people! F*ck you guys.'"

"That whole city is just a bunch of people who are f*cking transplants who are trying to escape sh*tty ass Ohio or wherever the f*ck that they're from and they have no pride in LA and they come to our f*cking games and sh*t on our teams and say 'I'm from Los Angeles, I've been living here for 10 years.' — No you're f*cking not!"

"They gave me other things to say. I didn't f*cking say it."

"I'm not going out there and doing their f*cking act anymore. I'm going out there and doing whatever the hell I want. And they can explain it however they want, but … f*ck em. Everybody. WWE Universe included. I meant that I'm going to disrespect the sport that they all love so much. 'Ohhhh don't break kayfabe Ronda!' Wrestling is scripted. It's made up. It's not real. None of those bitches can f*cking touch me. The end."


Who talks like this? No WWE champion I've ever seen, face or heel.

These words are OFFENSIVE and an ABSOLUTE DISGRACE. 

Ronda should be stripped of her title and suspended IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> The point of this angle is to get fans wondering if she's gonna shoot on Becky or not.


Maybe she will shoot at some point but it won't matter because she had better do the job and drop the title to Becky because that's the end game.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

rousey's going to beat the living shit out of becky and charlotte tomorrow and thats how it will become a 3 way dance, to think when rousey leaves at some point, the fans chanting for becky will die down and then nobody will give a shit about "the man" and move onto somebody else.

it's a shame that they have some talented female wrestlers in the company, instead they become 7 min diva match material because creative has nothing for them.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

When you all say everyone interested in the match. You refering to the marks. ?


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

wrestling fans who never follow Ronda Rousey in the UFC, Should know she has Mental Issues & doesn't like criticism. 
I bet half of the Twitter war bewteen Beck/Ronda is fake & real at the sametime.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

xio8ups said:


> When you all say everyone interested in the match. You refering to the marks. ?


With Ronda in there I'd assume many casuals too.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Yea casuals to just look at social media’s interest in it. It has everyone talking


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

majority of becky/Ronda fans are casuals thats how it is for majority of the female fan base

you think all those females got to be the most searched sportswomen on twitter due to marks lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

roastnbake said:


> These words are OFFENSIVE and an ABSOLUTE DISGRACE.
> 
> Ronda should be stripped of her title and suspended IMMEDIATELY.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104531139048456194


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I've literally gone from

"BECKY IS THE FUCKING MAN! IT'S GONNA BE AWESOME TO SEE HER WIN AT MANIA!"

to

"Rebecca seems like a cool person irl, I hope she gets her moment and I'll stop watching after"

With another month of overbooking & fuckery to go I'm half expecting Becky to roll into WrestleMania in a fucking wheelchair lol.

Anyway, well done guys, you fucked up something that looked impossible to fuck up. You've really outdone yourself here.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

If this match goes last tonight we'll probably see a conclusive finish with Becky going over. If it doesn't (Owens/Bryan going last OR Shield match) then I think Ronda will cause a non-finish. To me the best way to end this match between Charlotte/Becky is for a referee stoppage while Charlotte has Becky in the Figure 8.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

For once, I think the WWE has been spot on when booking a main event.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104439888987017218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104470234038263808


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

Becky needs to lose the injury tomorrow. Once this PPV is done - all 3 women should be at full strength exchanging hits before mania - no excuses and no crutches.
Becky needs to win tonight (obviously). Have Ronda interfere - beat both women up - then make Becky win because she wants to face both

Past tonight - no more McMahon involvement. If they keep Charlotte in this match - let all 3 women go at it in the feud, McMahonlessly.


----------



## Cianostays (Aug 26, 2018)

I can see Ronda assaulting Becky and Charlotte and dragging Becky onto Charlotte for Becky to get the win.

Her reason being she wants to embarass these 2 at Mania, especially Becky.

Becky could then rip into the pair of them on Raw: Charlotte for being handed everything and Ronda for disrespecting what she loves the most: Wrestling. 

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Cianostays said:


> I can see Ronda assaulting Becky and Charlotte and dragging Becky onto Charlotte for Becky to get the win.
> 
> Her reason being she wants to embarass these 2 at Mania, especially Becky.
> 
> ...


That just makes Becky look like she needed Ronda to beat Charlotte? Injury or no injury that shit is weak. It's long past time that Becky needs to be the one to control her own destiny. No DQs, no help, no inteference. Becky beating Charlotte despite the injury is the way to go. Charlotte can act real arrogant during the match because of Becky's injury and due to Charlotte underestimating her opponent that's how Becky should get the win.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Ronda should wear the Sonya Blade gear again. I really like it. :banderas*


----------



## Cianostays (Aug 26, 2018)

Papadoc81 said:


> That just makes Becky look like she needed Ronda to beat Charlotte? Injury or no injury that shit is weak. It's long past time that Becky needs to be the one to control her own destiny. No DQs, no help, no inteference. Becky beating Charlotte despite the injury is the way to go. Charlotte can act real arrogant during the match because of Becky's injury and due to Charlotte underestimating her opponent that's how Becky should get the win.


Ronda could attack when Becky has Charlotte in the Dis-arm-her.

It's more trying to guess what will happen rather than what I'd like.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Papadoc81 said:


> That just makes Becky look like she needed Ronda to beat Charlotte? Injury or no injury that shit is weak. It's long past time that Becky needs to be the one to control her own destiny. No DQs, no help, no inteference. Becky beating Charlotte despite the injury is the way to go. Charlotte can act real arrogant during the match because of Becky's injury and due to Charlotte underestimating her opponent that's how Becky should get the win.


Exactly. They want to shoehorn Charles into this match, so why does Becky have to look weak by taking an L or by needing Ronda to help her win the match? She needs to just win.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104439888987017218
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104470234038263808


So I'm guessing Lana has never seen or heard of Stone Cold Steve Austin...



Papadoc81 said:


> That just makes Becky look like she needed Ronda to beat Charlotte? Injury or no injury that shit is weak. It's long past time that Becky needs to be the one to control her own destiny. No DQs, no help, no inteference. Becky beating Charlotte despite the injury is the way to go. Charlotte can act real arrogant during the match because of Becky's injury and due to Charlotte underestimating her opponent that's how Becky should get the win.


At the same time Charlotte will look like an absolute dork if she loses to a one legged woman clean. Babyfaces bury heels too often in these scenarios. Only the super Becky marks will look at Ronda giving her the win as a negative.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> At the same time Charlotte will look like an absolute dork if she loses to a one legged woman clean. Babyfaces bury heels too often in these scenarios. Only the super Becky marks will look at Ronda giving her the win as a negative.


Doesn't matter. Heels can be made to look like dorks because they can always get their heat back way easier than a babyface can when they made to look like dorks. And since Charlotte is a chosen one, you best believe she will recover when she gets stronger booking in the future. WWE will make sure of that even if they have to give her another 16-ppv win streak. She'll be fine in the long run. But right now Becky is what matters because she is the lead in this story. And since Vince had to force this injury bullshit into the story you can blame him. Either way, Charlotte acting overconfident because she thinks she has a huge advantage over an injured opponent is classic heel booking and won't hurt her at all.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Papadoc81 said:


> Doesn't matter. Heels can be made to look like dorks because they can always get their heat back way easier than a babyface can when they made to look like dorks. And since Charlotte is a chosen one, you best believe she will recover when she gets stronger booking in the future. WWE will make sure of that even if they have to give her another 16-ppv win streak. She'll be fine in the long run. But right now Becky is what matters because she is the lead in this story. And since Vince had to force this injury bullshit into the story you can blame him. Either way, Charlotte acting overconfident because she thinks she has a huge advantage over an injured opponent is classic heel booking and won't hurt her at all.


It doesn't matter what you or I think of the injury angle, its the angle they're going with. Becky's injured and its just more superhero babyface shit from the WWE if Becky beats Charlotte clean. If Cena or Reigns won a match with Becky's injury the same people clamouring for Becky to do so would bitch about it. Ronda laying them out and giving Becky the win doesn't hurt Becky at all.


----------



## Whatplanet (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm a huge Becky fan and I hate superhero booking for anyone. Becky winning clean tonight makes NO sense. That's exactly what gets people to turn on wrestlers.

And FFS, drop the injury angle!! It looks RETARDED.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> It doesn't matter what you or I think of the injury angle, its the angle they're going with. Becky's injured and its just more superhero babyface shit from the WWE if Becky beats Charlotte clean. If Cena or Reigns won a match with Becky's injury the same people clamouring for Becky to do so would bitch about it. Ronda laying them out and giving Becky the win doesn't hurt Becky at all.


HUGE difference between what Becky is doing now compared to Roman & Cena. This time people are actually behind the babyface. This time people are actually invested in the babyface and her struggles to regain the championship. Right now the players are actually in their proper roles. Charlotte is a proper heel and nobody is gonna blink an eye if Becky is able to beat her because Charlotte is acting like an arrogant bitch because she thinks the match is won before it even begins. Any idiot could construct the layout of this match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Whatplanet said:


> I'm a huge Becky fan and I hate superhero booking for anyone. Becky winning clean tonight makes NO sense. *That's exactly what gets people to turn on wrestlers.*
> 
> And FFS, drop the injury angle!! It looks RETARDED.


The exactly what they want :jericho2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Papadoc81 said:


> HUGE difference between what Becky is doing now compared to Roman & Cena. This time people are actually behind the babyface. This time people are actually invested in the babyface and her struggles to regain the championship. Right now the players are actually in their proper roles. Charlotte is a proper heel and nobody is gonna blink an eye if Becky is able to beat her because Charlotte is acting like an arrogant bitch because she thinks the match is won before it even begins. Any idiot could construct the layout of this match.


What you're proposing is still just typical WWE babyface burying the heel nonsense.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

They really did the most boring thing they could do. Ronda "attacks" Becky to get her into the match. Boring.
Also Becky looked weak again. 

It is like we all saw it coming weeks ago: they have no ideas and fixed it to death. 

Edit: it was even the most boring segment of the evening. Pretty sad that shall be the main event for WM.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To all the writers of this dreck, this utter pablum:








:beckylol


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

It's the same pattern everytime. A woman gets over organically and they do everything they can to sabotage it so she's not a threat to the silicone beast.


----------



## MalgusRevan (Mar 11, 2019)

Horrible match. Sick of rousey.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ronda may as well have come to the ring and kissed Becky to get the DQ depending on your take on interference, the most gentle love tap. 

Way to make Becky look strong...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish I could quote all the apologists who insisted that adding Charlotte to the match was going to make things "better". You have been demonstrably proven incorrect. What an absolute clusterfuck.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Fucking truly terrible booking. Just AWFUL.

Whatever, Becky is winning at Mania, hopefully people still give a fuck by then, I certainly don't.

They are so so bad, just so unbelievable awful, they are completely clueless.


----------



## MalgusRevan (Mar 11, 2019)

My last crap i took was stronger then this match. I never gave two shit after Rousey left UFC because she was handed her ass to her. I truly hope she leaves.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Fucking truly terrible booking. Just AWFUL.
> 
> Whatever, Becky is winning at Mania, hopefully people still give a fuck by then, I certainly don't.
> 
> They are so so bad, just so unbelievable awful, they are completely clueless.


I just hope that now she's back in she can regain some of that momentum she had back at the Rumble.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

What the ... :sodone 
The whole thing was bad , like badly bad
:lmao


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Ger said:


> Pretty sad that shall be the main event for WM.


The truly sad part is they _had_ a lightning in a bottle main event. It was one of those rare moments where all the stars aligned to create something that would have been memorable and _actually_ historic.

But of course WWE had to say "nah, fuck that we know better" and throw everything away in favor of this ham-fisted, unwanted, unnecessary rubbish that will only be remembered for WWE fucking up what could have and should have been.

I wish I could say this is a moment WWE can't recover from, but with tv networks throwing them millions upon millions of dollars regardless of ratings WWE will continue to chug along producing insultingly bad television.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

WWE suck, so fucking badly. This match is literally only going to main event now because of feminism. They actually had an amazing feud staring them in the face between two women, and they FUCKED it. Shame on you WWE, you are a fucking HIDEOUS company.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It's actually surprising, even knowing how WWE screw things up, how badly they fucked up what was a paint-by-numbers amazing feud on paper. The whole thing tonight was just sad, and they did nothing but lower the stock of all three women involved. 

They have time to build them back up after that terrible segment, but man what a dumb booking decision.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> If anything, if WWE is smart they will make it appear that Beckys about to lose this sunday when ronda gets Charlotte disqualified. Clean Becky win all but makes Charlotte irrelevant in the triple threat which is the last thing they want to do.


Called it!

To those complaining, how else was Charlotte supposed to appear a threat? She's already in the match might as well embrace it now.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> It doesn't matter what you or I think of the injury angle, its the angle they're going with. Becky's injured and its just more superhero babyface shit from the WWE if Becky beats Charlotte clean. If Cena or Reigns won a match with Becky's injury the same people clamouring for Becky to do so would bitch about it. Ronda laying them out and giving Becky the win doesn't hurt Becky at all.


Instead, it hurt all of them for how stupid a segment it ended up being. 

Nobody came out of this match looking better in the slightest. It should have never happened at all.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Instead, it hurt all of them for how stupid a segment it ended up being.
> 
> Nobody came out of this match looking better in the slightest. It should have never happened at all.


The execution of it was poor, why did Charlotte just stand there? But its a lot better than having Becky go all super babyface and burying the heel. We get enough of that from The Shield.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

I have nothing in me to even complain... I'm completely tired of this whole thing. I've been drained of any fucks


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The execution of it was poor, why did Charlotte just stand there? But its a lot better than having Becky go all super babyface and burying the heel. We get enough of that from The Shield.


Charlotte mainly was just toying with her for the most part, evident with her trash talk through the entire match. 

You don't even need Becky to go "super babyface." Do a ten minute match where she rolls up Charlotte for the win or something, and then Ronda can come down to just brawl with her and Charlotte, and turn it into just a segment where all of them just beat the shit out one another while the crowd eggs them on. 

That would have made all of them look way better at least, even Charlotte with her losing.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

calling it right now if the injury angle is not gone by wm the match will suck

kayfabe injuries always hinder in ring performance because they got to sell


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

After the Royal Rumble the perfect match was good to go. 

Ronda had defeated everyone in some manner including Charlotte at Survivor Series granted by DQ. 

All that was left was Becky.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

A triple threat was no secret, everybody knew that was going to happen. As long as they don't Main event WM. I'm cool with it and it has nothing to do because women can't main event, it's because it demeans the world titles even more.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The execution of it was poor, why did Charlotte just stand there? But its a lot better than having Becky go all super babyface and burying the heel. We get enough of that from The Shield.


:rockwutSo your logic is if Charlotte can't look good it's better that they all come out worse.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104940616411238400


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Watched the match expecting the worst judging by some of these comments, and well whaddya know, the whole thing was fine. This place is hyperbole central I swear.

Can't have Becky beat Charlotte on one leg.
Ronda isn't stupid either, because she wants Becky.
Becky already won the rumble anyway, so you can't really say she didn't earn it.
The only thing that didn't make sense was Charlotte just casually standing there after Ronda cost her the match. 

Now hopefully they can get back to making Becky look strong, at least with promos.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> WWE suck, so fucking badly. This match is literally only going to main event now because of feminism. They actually had an amazing feud staring them in the face between two women, and they FUCKED it. Shame on you WWE, you are a fucking HIDEOUS company.


Well hate to say I told y'all so. They might as well end the Mania match with Stephanie coming out to say this is a herstoric match with all of them hugging and crying in the ring and Ronnie saying "don't worry, this is all fake, we are actually all friends."


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

if wwe was so deadset on a 3 way they could of accomplished it quite simple

a)double elimination at rumble
b) say becky illegally entered rumble and have Charlotte claim she technically never got eliminated then a 1 on 1 match at EC with a screwy finish to force a 3 way

but they made this so overbooked,messy,convoluted


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

p862011 said:


> if wwe was so deadset on a 3 way they could of accomplished it quite simple
> 
> a)double elimination at rumble
> b) say becky illegally entered rumble and have Charlotte claim she technically never got eliminated then a 1 on 1 match at EC with a screwy finish to force a 3 way
> ...


Yep, there really was no need to take this convoluted route with the build. Coming out of the Rumble it was very much all set for a triple threat. But they then had to go out of their way to complicate things.

With tonight's match they had practically booked themselves into a corner.

Here is hoping we get reboot of sorts starting tomorrow and we just focus on building things between the three women and they quickly drop the injury angle.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

p862011 said:


> if wwe was so deadset on a 3 way they could of accomplished it quite simple
> 
> a)double elimination at rumble
> b) say becky illegally entered rumble and have Charlotte claim she technically never got eliminated then a 1 on 1 match at EC with a screwy finish to force a 3 way
> ...


Now find a way to book those all the way through 6 weeks of television without any "filler" so to speak. 

They didn't want it to be simple, that's the point, they wanted something that could fill weeks of television time in a way that's always progressing forward.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

p862011 said:


> calling it right now if the injury angle is not gone by wm the match will suck
> 
> kayfabe injuries always hinder in ring performance because they got to sell


Yeah they really need to get away from this injury angle. Crippled Becky Lynch beating Ronda Rousey would be a joke and drag the match right down like it did here.



Dr. Middy said:


> Charlotte mainly was just toying with her for the most part, evident with her trash talk through the entire match.
> 
> You don't even need Becky to go "super babyface." Do a ten minute match where she rolls up Charlotte for the win or something, and then Ronda can come down to just brawl with her and Charlotte, and turn it into just a segment where all of them just beat the shit out one another while the crowd eggs them on.
> 
> That would have made all of them look way better at least, even Charlotte with her losing.


The post match stuff would have been better, but its still just more superhero underdog WWE babyface stuff you're proposing where they overcome the heel no matter what and make the heel look like a dork. They should have brawled after Ronda cost Charlotte the match, not just all stand there.



Papadoc81 said:


> :rockwutSo your logic is if Charlotte can't look good it's better that they all come out worse.


No clearly my logic is that WWE needs to steer away from the super babyface formula who overcome all odds and bury the heel. Every heel in WWE is a joke with zero wrestling credibility or buzz because they all just endlessly job to the babyfaces.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Strategize said:


> Now find a way to book those all the way through 6 weeks of television without any "filler" so to speak.
> 
> They didn't want it to be simple, that's the point, they wanted something that could fill weeks of television time in a way that's always progressing forward.


Vince whole style booking isn't suited to anything that isn't simple. He's a very "on the fly" "go with with my gut" type of booker. Anything more than that requires planning and he can't handle that because he changes his mind on the whim. 

And that is what this storyline has felt like. Like a bunch of last minute decisions that the creative team didn't have time to make sense of.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The post match stuff would have been better, but its still just more superhero underdog WWE babyface stuff you're proposing where they overcome the heel no matter what and make the heel look like a dork. They should have brawled after Ronda cost Charlotte the match, not just all stand there.


Yep, there was no point to have Charlotte lose yet again to a crippled Becky (she already lost at the Rumble and on SD this week Becky go the upper hand). This was the right finish even if the post-match stuff could have been handled better.

Becky being unstoppable in one leg does nobody any favors.

Hopefully they get rid of the injury angle fast because it is very much the main problem plaguing the feud right now.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Unfortunately the hype around Becky and that feud died more than a month ago. The "arrest", the addition of Charlotte, the aftermath... boring as hell and not main event worthty at all. They had the easiest feud to book and they still failed.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

honestly this whole feud has made becky look like a pussy

- apologized to hhh/steph(so much for the anti establishment stone cold rebel)
- having to ask for permission to finlay get get in the rumble instead of just entering like a bad ass
- needed Ronda to drop the title in the ring to be inserted in the fastlane match
- needed Ronda to win the match

her bad ass persona has taken a big hit this past couple of months


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Papadoc81 said:


> Vince whole style booking isn't suited to anything that isn't simple. He's a very "on the fly" "go with with my gut" type of booker. Anything more than that requires planning and he can't handle that because he changes his mind on the whim.
> 
> And that is what this storyline has felt like. Like a bunch of last minute decisions that the creative team didn't have time to make sense of.


They have made sense of it though. The whole thing lines up for the most part. Are they writing it week by week? Probably. Is it a bit convoluted? Sure.

But the motivations behind the characters make sense.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yep, there was no point to have Charlotte lose yet again to a crippled Becky (she already lost at the Rumble and on SD this week Becky go the upper hand). This was the right finish even if the post-match stuff could have been handled better.
> 
> Becky being unstoppable in one leg does nobody any favors.
> 
> Hopefully they get rid of the injury angle fast because it is very much the main problem plaguing the feud right now.


Yeah, exactly.

Beyond that Becky won the feud they had as well, and then yeah she won the Rumble on one leg, and got the best of Charlotte on one leg on SDL. Yes Charlotte is unwelcome in this feud, but she's in it now. Having Becky geek her out all the time while being crippled would be no better than what we're getting. Charlotte has to be presented as a threat here as well, not as someone who cant even beat a one legged woman.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Did some people forget the thread i posted about Fast Lane. A lot of the writers stay up with Vince McMahon up to 3 in the morning to write the whole event of tonight. I am surprise that tonight was full of shit, worst than the other past writings this year so far. We knew what would happened tonight and I am not even slightly mad because I seen it coming. You all are mad because you thought a 73 year old man could build up Ronda/Charlotte/Becky without all of this crap 2 months? No. No a chance in hell. This man doesn't have the ability anymore in the last 10 to 12 years to build up a hot feud to save his life. Will Becky win at WM? She most likely will. Will they drop he injury angle? They will eventually. I'm no longer going to put my full heart into this company. Will I watch the main event match at WM? I will but not a care in the world. No worth crying every day about this. I will still support Charlotte and Becky Lynch since they are my favorites. That is it. The rest of WM can die in the whole with Vince's writing.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FWWE%2Fstatus%2F1104947952097751041%5B%2Furl%5D
Anyone saw the post match promo by Becky? she's a very good talker, those who deny it are just hating just to hate. Just let her cut those on TV. Hope they salvage this feud from now till Mania. This promo is a good start imo. The way she is smiling when saying how crazy Ronnie is is just so chilling.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice promo by The Bex


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Strategize said:


> They have made sense of it though. The whole thing lines up for the most part. Are they writing it week by week? Probably. Is it a bit convoluted? Sure.
> 
> But the motivations behind the characters make sense.


Indeed. Like ultimately the story is Becky v Ronda. With Charlotte inserted because of nepotism in and out of kayfabe. But the main story is Ronda wanting to embarrass and get revenge on Becky for the attack before Survivor Series and everything since. Ronda wants Becky, thats her clear motivations in this. Becky wants Ronda, the Title and WM. Charlotte just wants the glory.

As a side note its nonsensical that Ronda is a heel in this story now. I'm glad to see her as a badass take no shit heel as opposed to a babyface sucking up to the fickle smarks, but standing back she's not being heelish at all just because she's finally putting some beatings on Charlotte and Becky after they got the better of her far too much.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Strategize said:


> They have made sense of it though. The whole thing lines up for the most part. Are they writing it week by week? Probably. Is it a bit convoluted? Sure.
> 
> But the motivations behind the characters make sense.


And it's left many people feeling lukewarm on a journey that was white hot a month ago. If these are the kind results we can expect from Vince's more convoluted storytelling it's best to not even go there. If that means Becky, Ronda, Charlotte are gonna have to skip some weeks of TV time because creative can't come up with anything _creative_ to keep the momentum of the story going then so be it. It's the curse of Vince being in charge.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Nice promo by The Bex


Genuine question I hope someone can answer. At what point did Ronda not want Becky in the match?

The story told has been that she always wanted Becky. Becky won the Rumble and challenged Ronda and Ronda wanted her to rest up and take the match seriously. Ronda tore into Becky when she got herself suspended. Ronda didn't agree with Charlotte being handed the match and laid her Title down in an act of demanding Becky be reinstated. Then she screwed Charlotte here to make sure Becky was in the match.

So at what point did Ronda not want Becky in the match?


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse;76953328
As a side note its nonsensical that Ronda is a heel in this story now..[/QUOTE said:


> I think they only turned her heel because they knew Ronda will never get cheered over Becky. Plus Ronda is really an unlikable person so the roles do make sense. If anything make her a tweener like how Brock is sometimes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Genuine question I hope someone can answer. At what point did Ronda not want Becky in the match?
> 
> The story told has been that she always wanted Becky. Becky won the Rumble and challenged Ronda and Ronda wanted her to rest up and take the match seriously. Ronda tore into Becky when she got herself suspended. Ronda didn't agree with Charlotte being handed the match and laid her Title down in an act of demanding Becky be reinstated. Then she screwed Charlotte here to make sure Becky was in the match.
> 
> So at what point did Ronda not want Becky in the match?


Ronda was apparently ok (as in she didn't really complain about it) with Charlotte being Becky's replacement and it wasn't until Becky kept attacking her that she decided to try and force Stephanie into adding her to the match.

It kind of ties into what Becky told Ronda on the RAW after the Rumble: _"you didn't come looking for me after I beat you down, I came looking for you" _(paraphrasing).


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Papadoc81 said:


> And it's left many people feeling lukewarm on a journey that was white hot a month ago. If these are the kind results we can expect from Vince's more convoluted storytelling it's best to not even go there. If that means Becky, Ronda, Charlotte are gonna have to skip some weeks of TV time because creative can't come up with anything _creative_ to keep the momentum of the story going then so be it. It's the curse of Vince being in charge.


They've kept people talking about it and discussing them, so job done. Has Becky's "badassery" taken a hit, sure. But that's the whole point of the injury angle, so people don't get sick of her being a godlike superhero, so she *can* be a superhero when it matters most.

People are panicking way too much, the match or Becky isn't "ruined" at all. Unless you're still one of those people who are absolutely dead set on it being a 1on1, because anyone who is should've moved on over a month ago.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Can they salvage this at this point? 

Step 1 obviously has to be to drop the knee shit. It's gone on way too long. Step 2 would be let Becky on the mic again. I don't know if there is enough time though. Vince really fucked this up.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Strategize said:


> They've kept people talking about it and discussing them, so job done. Has Becky's "badassery" taken a hit, sure. But that's the whole point of the injury angle, so people don't get sick of her being a godlike superhero, so she *can* be a superhero when it matters most.
> 
> People are panicking way too much, the match or Becky isn't "ruined" at all. Unless you're still one of those people who are absolutely dead set on it being a 1on1, because anyone who is should've moved on over a month ago.


I really don't get this godlike superhero booking people keep bringing up when it comes to Becky. Reigns and Cena had it for YEARS. Becky has never even come close. Very few people have said anything about potential superhero booking. But many people have complained that this injury angle has really crapped on this feud. And the match tonight especially suffered because of it. And of course people are panicking. Have you not been following WWE's amazing track record of throwing a bucket of ice water on anything that tends to sizzle.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Especially since Becky tapped out to Asuka at the RR, and she's only 4-4 on PPV since her push started. So she wasn't booked as a "god-like superhero" to begin with. But all of this, just makes her look pathetic for no good reason.

They've really overbooked this Becky/Charlotte/Ronda nonsense, and cooled off a lot of Becky's momentum. On the one hand, this was probably the best possible ending under the circumstances (so that neither of them needed to take a "true" loss here). But on the other hand, the circumstances SUCK!!

This match was a stupid idea to begin with, it shouldn't have been made, especially since they REFUSE to just drop the injury bullshit despite it being an anchor around the neck of this storyline weighing it down.

And Becky has been given next to zero agency in all of this, she's had to be bailed out constantly by others, WWE REALLY does NOT understand the appeal of her character for most people, it's obvious now.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Papadoc81 said:


> I really don't get this godlike superhero booking people keep bringing up when it comes to Becky. Reigns and Cena had it for YEARS. Becky has never even come close. Very few people have said anything about potential superhero booking. But many people have complained that this injury angle has really crapped on this feud. And the match tonight especially suffered because of it. And of course people are panicking. Have you not been following WWE's amazing track record of throwing a bucket of ice water on anything the tends to sizzle.


I saw plenty of people saying she was being shoved down their throats after she slapped Steph and HHH on back to back nights, prolonging the injury gives them a reason to not go too far down that road until the time is right. It also gives her an excuse when she's beaten down.

I will say though, if they haven't gotten rid of the leg injury come mania, then that truly is dumb.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> On the one hand, this was probably the best possible ending under the circumstances (so that neither of them needed to take a "true" loss here). But on the other hand, the circumstances SUCK!!


Yeah, it basicallly was a perfectly good solution to a problem that shouldn't have existed in the first place.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I find it odd that people would compare Becky's booking to Cena's booking during the Super Cena Era. Cena was one of the most protected wrestlers ever at his peak booking in his WWE career. There was a multi-year period of time where the Super Cena/Cena Wins LOL booking was in full effect and he didn't lose clean in a singles match to anybody, for any reason, ever. God could have shot Cena during a match in 2007 or 2008 and Cena would have went over. Becky Lynch isn't even close to Super Cena. I mean, just last month she tapped clean in a match. John Cena went 2007 to 2014 and didn't even lose clean 20 times on television or PPV.

From a 2009 RAW to 2012 Wrestlemania, Cena never lost cleanly in a singles match via pinfall or submission on RAW or Smackdown. 3 years! 

Cena part-timing has people totally forgotting how protected this guy was for years at time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> I find it odd that people would compare Becky's booking to Cena's booking during the Super Cena Era. Cena was one of the most protected wrestlers ever at his peak booking in his WWE career. There was a multi-year period of time where the Super Cena/Cena Wins LOL booking was in full effect and he didn't lose clean in a singles match to anybody, for any reason, ever. God could have shot Cena during a match in 2007 or 2008 and Cena would have went over. Becky Lynch isn't even close to Super Cena. I mean, just last month she tapped clean in a match. John Cena went 2007 to 2014 and didn't even lose clean 20 times on television or PPV.
> 
> From a 2009 RAW to 2012 Wrestlemania, Cena never lost cleanly in a singles match via pinfall or submission on RAW or Smackdown. 3 years!
> 
> Cena part-timing has people totally forgotting how protected this guy was for years at time.


Becky gets good booking for like the 1st time in her career and all the haters lose their minds lol.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Can they salvage this at this point?
> 
> Step 1 obviously has to be to drop the knee shit. It's gone on way too long. Step 2 would be let Becky on the mic again. I don't know if there is enough time though. Vince really fucked this up.


Step 1 is crucial. For this match to work they need all 3 ladies at their best. For Becky to hobble around to sell an injury, the match is going to suck.

For next 3 weeks, Becky should only appear via video. Sell that she is rehabbing away from the ring. Have her only appear live the week before Mania to let everyone know she is fully healed.

Is it going to suck for the live fans that Becky wont be seen. Definitely but WWE has backed themselves in a corner with their stupid booking.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah, it basicallly was a perfectly good solution to a problem that shouldn't have existed in the first place.


Pretty much yeah. A decent way to write themselves out of a mess that they created via their own incompetence.

Now they NEED to drop the injury BS like soon.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Can they salvage this at this point?


Nope.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I have a feeling the injurys gonna stay and the way Becky beats ronda is that Ronda gets too confident and winds up eating the L because of it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4 weeks away from WM... The Man has to main event and win! :becky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> I have a feeling the injurys gonna stay and the way Becky beats ronda is that Ronda gets too confident and winds up eating the L because of it.


I fear Becky will limp all the way to the Mania match unfortunately. I mean they have kept this injury sine the Rumble and we are only four weeks away from Mania and they are focusing on it all the time.

They should have dropped the injury angle weeks ago already. Now it is just a carcass dragging the feud down.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I fear Becky will limp all the way to the Mania match unfortunately. I mean they have kept this injury sine the Rumble and we are only four weeks away from Mania and they are focusing on it all the time.
> 
> They should have dropped the injury angle weeks ago already. Now it is just a carcass dragging the feud down.


The feud itself is the carcass dragging the feud down.

There hasn't been one step forward since the Raw after the Royal Rumble. Everything has been a step backwards into and beyond mediocrity.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I fell bad for these three because they're TRYING to sell this nonsense, and Vince and "creative" are giving them nothing good to work with.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I don’t even know who needs to win this the most. Becky will be hot regardless, no one has really been built up well enough to pose a threat to Ronda in terms of pinning or submitting her and Flair doesn’t have momentum to carry a title reign right now.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah I'm not so sure why people think Charlotte is auto winning at WM just because she's been on a bit of a down slope since SS last year and not doing much of note since then, WM is not the time or the place to send the crowd in a frenzy just look at WM30 for example what's preventing them from planting seeds of doubt into our heads but finally booking Becky as a lock to win or even have Ronda retain?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Charlotte winning would not surprise me just because I feel like this feud has been designed to intentionally cool Becky off & kill her momentum. They can't possibly think this build is helping her, even they aren't this stupid, I think it's very intentional.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It comes down how they've booked her in the past. She was the least over women in the WrestleMania 32 Triple Threat, yet she was booked to win anyway. Sasha was super-over and riding waves of momentum, selling tons of merch, and people were ready to truly get behind her, and they still fed her to Charlotte on three straight PPV's in humiliating ways because the latter was more important to WWE. Asuka had also been riding a wave of momentum and was the first ever Women's RR winner, and they still fed her to Charlotte at Mania in humiliating fashion regardless. And both Asuka and Sasha were then made to get on the mic and verbally kiss Charlotte's but afterwards as well, which was even worse.

That, plus WWE having a long track record of loving to so "swerves" just for the sake of it, and being obsessed with "getting heat" above all else, makes many people nervous (also they doubt that Vince will let three "underdog babyfaces" win big matches at the same Mania either), and people have reason to be nervous given WWE's track record.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Charlotte's not winning, they're bending over backwards to make Becky an underdog. If Becky won clean last night, I might have had some semblance of belief that Charlotte could win thanks to interference or an opportunistic pin, now I don't see it.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Can anyone tell me why Charlotte is suppose to be hated after Vince added Becky to the match but Kevin Owens did the same thing and WWE wants people to cheer him and is a face? Does this make any fucking sense? Are they even trying to make Charlotte a heel? I thought that was the whole point of her being in the match is to take the heat off Ronda but then on RAW they changed that and put all the heat on Ronda.

Charlotte is so pointless to this match it's not even funny. Why should we boo Charlotte? She did the same thing Kevin Owens did and is an asshole(which a lot of faces are). What has Charlotte done to make this feud get more over? Ronda is the one getting booed, Charlotte isn't going to get booed because she hasn't done anything to get booed besides taking Becky spot which now doesn't matter anymore since Becky is back in the match. Also where the fuck is Vince? He was the reason for this mess but hasn't showed up in the angle since he involved himself. They have Stephanie doing it but I thought she was on Becky's side and wants Becky in the match but randomly puts Becky at Fastlane injured yet she was so concerned for Becky originally with her health. Now Stephanie doesn't give a shit and allows Becky to wrestle hurt? WTF? 


It should be Becky vs Ronda i'm sorry. Charlotte adds nothing to the storyline at all right now. People can talk about her making it a better match but it's going to suffer anyway with this stupid injury angle. If it was just Ronda vs Becky no way would they have Becky not at 100% and make people believe Becky could beat Ronda on 1 leg. 

It really feels like they are intentionally ruining this storyline so bad to see if Becky is really that over and keep cheering her. If they are not then WWE creative needs a shakeup. This is a potential WM main event FFS, this is not the match to get wrong you idiots. It's really fucking sad


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Can anyone tell me why Charlotte is suppose to be hated after Vince added Becky to the match but Kevin Owens did the same thing and WWE wants people to cheer him and is a face? Does this make any fucking sense? Are they even trying to make Charlotte a heel? I thought that was the whole point of her being in the match is to take the heat off Ronda but then on RAW they changed that and put all the heat on Ronda.
> 
> Charlotte is so pointless to this match it's not even funny. Why should we boo Charlotte? She did the same thing Kevin Owens did and is an asshole(which a lot of faces are). What has Charlotte done to make this feud get more over? Ronda is the one getting booed, Charlotte isn't going to get booed because she hasn't done anything to get booed besides taking Becky spot which now doesn't matter anymore since Becky is back in the match. Also where the fuck is Vince? He was the reason for this mess but hasn't showed up in the angle since he involved himself. They have Stephanie doing it but I thought she was on Becky's side and wants Becky in the match but randomly puts Becky at Fastlane injured yet she was so concerned for Becky originally with her health. Now Stephanie doesn't give a shit and allows Becky to wrestle hurt? WTF?
> 
> ...


I think WWE are relying on rel life heat with Charlotte and just banking on how sick most fans are of her constantly getting all the big wins and moments amongst the women.

Even the WWE are making Charlotte feel irrelevant in this feud, she's a side prop to it all, everything about the story progression revolves around Ronda and Becky.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Ronda will retain and stand tall with her horsewomen friends to set up an eight woman tag match down the line.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm at a point where I'll sacrifice story line logic and just get rid of that stupid injury angle which would just hinder the feud, her character and her matches. This promo is a good start. Just have her say "I'm healed" and go from there where all 3 are at 100%

As for who should win, Charlotte and Ronda have already gotten their Wrestlemania moments. Having Becky lose would be a middle finger to the fans, and makes her build up to this match completely pointless. She's the only satisfying winner her.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky NEEDS to win at Mania, and beat Ronda imo, to at least pay this storyline, as nonsensical as it's been so far, off in a decent way.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Can anyone actually explain where this injury angle came from? There has been so much dumb shit in this feud, I can't even remember where she was supposedly meant to have gotten injured. The rumble match? 

If so, and she hasn't recovered after 2 months, the "damage" Charlotte inflicted in the match yesterday should keep her on crutches for at least another month.

For all of the dumb booking decisions, having Becky randomly appear on crutches with a leg injury when she's totally healthy is without a doubt the worst of the lot.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

^^ Exactly. I am literally OKEY with almost everything else, but the injury angle NEEDS TO DIE A HORRIBLE DEATH.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

chrispepper said:


> Can anyone actually explain where this injury angle came from? There has been so much dumb shit in this feud, I can't even remember where she was supposedly meant to have gotten injured. The rumble match?
> 
> If so, and she hasn't recovered after 2 months, the "damage" Charlotte inflicted in the match yesterday should keep her on crutches for at least another month.
> 
> For all of the dumb booking decisions, having Becky randomly appear on crutches with a leg injury when she's totally healthy is without a doubt the worst of the lot.


It happened at the Royal Rumble after Becky eliminated Nia. Nia pushed Becky off the steel steps after. It was a simple bump that has injured a woman who was cleared in 2 weeks from a broken face and a bad concussion a month earlier. WWE then cleared(said she wasn't hurt that bad) Becky a week after she was suspended and finally saw the doctors 2 weeks after the Rumble but then for some mind boggling reason they had dumbass Becky jump the barricade at a house show(a fucking house show) and attack Charlotte where she "re-injured" her leg by Charlotte attacking Becky's leg. So now Becky not only is hurt again she is even more hurt that she needs crutches this time making Becky look even more like a dumbass. 

So basically what WWE is trying to say is Becky is injury prone and fragile. Great babyface booking there WWE fpalm. How a real injury heals faster then a fake injury you know they fucked up. At this point Becky will have a cast on by tomorrow. 


I still don't even know what the point of the injury is anymore. I thought it was to stop Ronda and Becky from fighting before Mania but they ruined that last week. It just makes Becky look weak and stupid that she can't heal an injury that WWE themselves said would be 100% by WM. They killed the feud because of it. We already saw Becky injured and do nothing for a month and that was legit. Why they think people want to see it again is beyond me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

chrispepper said:


> Can anyone actually explain where this injury angle came from? There has been so much dumb shit in this feud, I can't even remember where she was supposedly meant to have gotten injured. The rumble match?


Nia Jax attacked her during the Rumble match. That's where it comes from.

It is really such a pointless angle, there was truly no need for it.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

It's not surprising that the injury angle is still going on. WWE has a looong history of fucking over talent that get over despite the machine. This is their way of doing that while giving fans what they want.they'll give you Becky, but make her look shit while doing it.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

Asuka842 said:


> Becky NEEDS to win at Mania, and beat Ronda imo, to at least pay this storyline, as nonsensical as it's been so far, off in a decent way.


I find the best mania main events are those where it doesn't matter who wins. That's why Ronda vs Becky looked so special at one point. Two equal opponents and truly no one knows who would/should win. Like:

Rock vs Stone Cold WM17
Warrior vs Hogan
HBK vs Taker
Rock vs Hogan

When it can go either way - it makes for a better story/feud (unless it's a true, clear underdog story like Bryan at WM30 - but this isn't that). 

I do want Becky to win but they need to start booking this to make it feel like either can win - and as if the winner would be legitimate and truly the better woman. If it's Becky good for her - if it's not too bad for her. 

Also - I've said it, others have said it, but the INJURY NEEDS TO BE OVER BY TONIGHT. Have all 3 women at full stretch going all out for the match - no excuses, no injuries.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Nice promo by The Bex


That was a damn good promo.

See they could just do these on Raw, instead of on twitter or something, and you could easily repair the feud in the next few weeks.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

roblewis87 said:


> Ronda may as well have come to the ring and kissed Becky to get the DQ depending on your take on interference, the most gentle love tap.
> 
> Way to make Becky look strong...


No chance, because this was all done for the "new" fans Ronda should have brought with her, who don`t understand wrestling rules. Also Ronda had to explain the referee how the rules are and had to look extra smart.




Eva MaRIHyse said:


> As a side note its nonsensical that Ronda is a heel in this story now.





Sephiroth766 said:


> I think they only turned her heel because they knew Ronda will never get cheered over Becky. Plus Ronda is really an unlikable person so the roles do make sense.


Like I mentioned before, Ronda was always the heel in RAW and people knowed that, if you check the reactions for her after the first hype was gone. The only problem was people turning against Ronda faster than necessary. (You can be pretty sure, that Ronda will never admit that.)



Strategize said:


> But that's the whole point of the injury angle, so people don't get sick of her_ (Becky)_ being a godlike superhero,...


Sorry, you are mixing things up. The person who is shown as superhero is Rousey, cause she beats up five or more male security guards again and again. Becky was never shown as godlike superhero. She was just shown brave.
The opposite is true:
It is a shame they made Becky looking so weak since S.Series.  




Asuka842 said:


> I fell bad for these three because they're TRYING to sell this nonsense, and Vince and "creative" are giving them nothing good to work with.


Let`s face it: the things they can do are limited by Ronda`s lack of skills. I talk about speaking and looking believable. Also she got ZERO self-reflection, else case she had already fired these yes-sayer makeup-artists around her. Remember her make-up in the first PPVs. ROFL.



.MCH said:


> Ronda will retain and stand tall with her horsewomen friends to set up an eight woman tag match down the line.


pro:
- Rousey would no longer been on her own and Shayna could do a lot. 
- The other two girls seems to be willing to take same bumps, I was told.

con:
- Nobody knows the other girls.
- Rousey would not like to going under in a 8 women feud, so there would be even more weird moments involving her.


Looking back the last year: WWE fooked up their women division with the sign of Rousey. If you look at the TV ratings, it did not really help. 
Ofc there will be always a few agitators saying, that Rousey is such a good wrestler blabla.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ger said:


> No chance, because this was all done for the "new" fans Ronda should have brought with her, who don`t understand wrestling rules. Also Ronda had to explain the referee how the rules are and had to look extra smart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seriously want to claim Ronda Rousey doesn't look believable...


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> You seriously want to claim Ronda Rousey doesn't look believable...


Nothing to claim, what everybody knows. It starts with her clown/vampire make-up on PPVs and some matches in RAW. (That would be fine, if her character is a clown or vampire).


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This whole storyline just continues to be an overbooked mess.

I wouldn't be surprised if the match at Wrestlemania is completely overbooked too, they'll probably play up Becky's "injury", she'll get carried out on a stretcher, then come back and win like an underdog.

Then half the wrestling community will be in celebration as Becky won, the other half will be moaning at how crap the booking was.

It's reached the point where I couldn't give a shit how it pans out, as long as Becky wins the title I'll be happy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ger said:


> Nothing to claim, what everybody knows. It starts with her clown/vampire make-up on PPVs and some matches in RAW. (That would be fine, if her character is a clown or vampire).


Just no. Ronda Rousey doesn't look believable, stand back and consider what you're saying there. Surrounded by bimbos and barbies you're claiming Ronda doesn't look believable...


----------



## Whatplanet (Feb 5, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> This whole storyline just continues to be an overbooked mess.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the match at Wrestlemania is completely overbooked too, they'll probably play up Becky's "injury", she'll get carried out on a stretcher, then come back and win like an underdog.
> 
> ...


It's disappointing because for me, I feel so meh about the whole thing where if Becky doesn't win the title, I won't even be upset, I'd just expect it at this point. They've already fucked it up this much and it would just be the cherry on top. 

I'm trying to think how can they make Becky look like a badass in these next coming few weeks to keep her character hot because that's what got her over while looking like a cripple. It seems like a lost cause.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

The kayfabe story is Becky is being held back by Vince, which irl isn't true because Becky is clearly being superpushed, except the push is being booked so moronically that the kayfabe story is becoming true


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Just no. Ronda Rousey doesn't look believable, stand back and consider what you're saying there. Surrounded by bimbos and barbies you're claiming Ronda doesn't look believable...


Interesting view, but if you see it like that:
Are you into bimbos and barbies, or why are you following/talking this product here?

It is interesting you talk about someone being believable inside an "unbelievable" company, but what do you think Ronda is believable for in this context?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disputed said:


> The kayfabe story is Becky is being held back by Vince, which irl isn't true because Becky is clearly being superpushed, except the push is being booked so moronically that the kayfabe story is becoming true


She's not being super pushed at all. She looks weaker and weaker every week. They've turned her from a "cool" character who gives no fucks, kicks ass & cuts scathing promos to a fragile little girl who can barely walk, is stupid af, never talks, & gets her ass kicked all the time.

If _this _is a super push, I'd fucking hate to see a burial.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the match at Wrestlemania is completely overbooked too, they'll probably play up Becky's "injury", she'll get carried out on a stretcher, then come back and win like an underdog.


She’s _definitely_ getting wheeled out on a stretcher and then coming back. No question about it.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> That was a damn good promo.
> 
> See they could just do these on Raw, instead of on twitter or something, and you could easily repair the feud in the next few weeks.


That promo sucks and is the epitome of how people overrate Becky Lynch.

She is talking about being in a match... Hey look it's more wrestling jargon, from a wrestler who wants to wrestle.

Nowhere in this promo or much of her work does she look like it's personal, she comes off as a troll who is on twitter and thinks she can fight Ronda because she took a kickboxing class, the promo is shit.

That may not be Becky's fault, but if that wasn't scripted then it definitely is.

But why is she whipping her arm around like that during the promo, don't complain how someone almost broke your arm, when you aren't even favoring it.

Ronda's mic work sucks too, before that becomes an argument


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> That promo sucks and is the epitome of how people overrate Becky Lynch.
> 
> She is talking about being in a match... Hey look it's more wrestling jargon, from a wrestler who wants to wrestle.
> 
> ...


Jesus, who pissed in your cereal?

Bias aside, I thought it was a well delivered promo that felt like she actually was talking (and not reading off a script) and had good emotion. Disagree all you want.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky is your "badass" babyface, who hasn't done anything to get herself back in the Mania match. She's been completely ineffectual, the Authority have brushed off everything that she's done, Vince cares so little that he hasn't shown up again once since screwing her over, and she's needed to be bailed out every step of the way.

RONDA had to threaten to walk out in order to get this match made.

And Becky "earned" her way back into the Mania match, by getting punched in the face by another woman. Again nothing she did, she was about to lose in-fact, she was bailed out yet again.

How does this NOT make her look weak? And how can WWE not see this obvious fact?

Good on Becky for her post-match promo though. It was really good and once again she has to bring back the fire and momentum that "creative" won't let her have.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Is this the worst booked Mania main event feud ever? I know there have been some bad ones but they have actively taken this one from the point of organically white hot to killing all buzz for it.

Still not sure why exactly Charlotte is in the match. Either in or out of kayfabe.

Genuinely couldn't have booked this any worse IMO. Should not have been a 3 way anyway, but if that is what they wanted to do then fine, but my god have they utterly fucking botched the booking of it. It gets worse by the week. The thought of having to watch Becky hobble her ass around for another 4 weeks makes me want to jump off a bridge.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The build to Austin vs. The Rock at WrestleMania 17 was pretty crap as well.

The Seth vs Brock stuff ain't great either. But at least with Seth they don't seem to be actively sabotaging his character.

Asuka doesn't even have a storyline going into Mania, I feel bad for her because she's a victim in all of this as well.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> She's not being super pushed at all. She looks weaker and weaker every week. They've turned her from a "cool" character who gives no fucks, kicks ass & cuts scathing promos to a fragile little girl who can barely walk, is stupid af, never talks, & gets her ass kicked all the time.
> 
> If _this _is a super push, I'd fucking hate to see a burial.


Thats more or less what I mean, by "superpush" I just mean her position on the card+amount of attention given to her. Perhaps I should've used a different word. Its clear that the way they're booking this is actually killing her, which paradoxically makes the kayfabe story "WWE is holding The Man down" true.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> Jesus, who pissed in your cereal?
> 
> Bias aside, I thought it was a well delivered promo that felt like she actually was talking (and not reading off a script) and had good emotion. Disagree all you want.


Its a discussion forum, the criticism I gave wasn't over the top. So take the "you're biased" crutch away because I definitely am not hating on it for no reason.

If she didn't read off a script, it makes the promo worse. And that is my point, as a Becky fan, you should be pissed they have given her nothing behind the scenes or in front of the camera to make anyone invested in her. I don't see why that can be argued.

She went into wrestling cliches "I worked hard for this, I earned it, the main event is where i want to be." It is almost the exact same promo Sasha has given numerous times.

Listen to any of Conor McGregor's promos before a fight, or Stone Cold in the AE, that is my point.

people keep saying how Becky is "super over, and is killing it on the mic" and I don't see it. Mustafa Ali did a better twitter promo months ago. Charlotte has done better promos than that.

Once again, this isn't all Becky's fault, outside of wearing a t-shirt, I have no idea what makes her the man, she taps out, apologizes to authority, and cries about how hurt she is all the time.

This is why it doesn't feel important, it's not because they are making Becky or rousey look weak, its because they look interchangeable, and that is even worse.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Its a discussion forum, the criticism I gave wasn't over the top. So take the "you're biased" crutch away because I definitely am not hating on it for no reason.
> 
> If she didn't read off a script, it makes the promo worse. And that is my point, as a Becky fan, you should be pissed they have given her nothing behind the scenes or in front of the camera to make anyone invested in her. I don't see why that can be argued.
> 
> ...


"Bias aside" was actually directed toward me, since I know I have bias towards Becky being a massive fan of hers. I wasn't shitting on you there.

In that moment, I still think it was a very good promo, we'll just have to disagree there. I don't mind cliches if they are done well, which this was, and she also mentioned a bunch regarding the Ronda heel situation, which was new. I also get what you're saying with Conor and Austin, but fuck its difficult to compare two all time greats when it comes to promos and charisma to Becky, especially given the massive differences and all. That's like trying to compare her in-ring skill to Hiroshi Tanahashi or Ric Flair.

The booking has done her zero favors of keeping the elements of her character, I've been annoyed about it for over a month now and have made plenty of complaints about it. The way she looked on Raw after Mania, face to face with Ronda is way different than how she looks now, and a lot of that is thanks to this screwed up booking and portrayal of all three of them. She's trying to do the best with what she's gotten.

The interchangeable thing I don't get though. They are still heads over any of the other women on both brands.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

The problem is more that the best talker of the 3 isn't doing very many uninterupted promos. 

Charlotte's promo doesn't have the range that Becky's have, cutting off Becky constantly just drags the segment down. She has very poor timing. 

It's the wrestling equivalent of Fox News hosts shouting over any opposition making valid points.

Ronda's promos on tv just plain suck since they have her talk for way too long.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> "Bias aside" was actually directed toward me, since I know I have bias towards Becky being a massive fan of hers. I wasn't shitting on you there.


I misunderstood, my apologies



> In that moment, I still think it was a very good promo, we'll just have to disagree there. I don't mind cliches if they are done well, which this was, and she also mentioned a bunch regarding the Ronda heel situation, which was new. I also get what you're saying with Conor and Austin, but fuck its difficult to compare two all time greats when it comes to promos and charisma to Becky, especially given the massive differences and all. That's like trying to compare her in-ring skill to Hiroshi Tanahashi or Ric Flair.


I think we agree more than you think. For 2019, that was a great promo. But that is what makes it frustrating. Ronda, Becky, and Charlotte are a cut above most of the women, but I would only be able to rely on Charlotte to go out there and cut a killer promo without direction.

They should be telling Becky to watch Conor, and see how he hypes a fight, watch tapes of even Madusa, or someone else. They do these pre-tapes, and little things can be pointed out, this is on WWE, as the same thing happens to Ronda.

Ronda ran through a 2 minute promo so fast, she sounded less clear than Asuka.



> The booking has done her zero favors of keeping the elements of her character, I've been annoyed about it for over a month now and have made plenty of complaints about it. The way she looked on Raw after Mania, face to face with Ronda is way different than how she looks now, and a lot of that is thanks to this screwed up booking and portrayal of all three of them. She's trying to do the best with what she's gotten.


100% dude, this storyline is shit. They have nuked out everything from Becky, and seriously, I hate WWE conspiracies, but I believe they are trying to cool her off.

Ever since she tapped, she has looked closer to Crash holly than Stone Cold.



> The interchangeable thing I don't get though. They are still heads over any of the other women on both brands.


I meant character wise. Like I said, Flair has it down, she is the Queen, but she also grew up around one of the top 3 greatest talkers in the history of the business.

They are making Ronda interesting finally, but it feels like they just threw Becky out there and was like "hey you're over, don't worry about it."

I am a Reigns fan, and they did the same thing to him, whenever he had some momentum, they just went into autopilot on him, and the fans turned. 

I hope that doesn't happen to Becky, but they are not doing her any favors.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I wonder if Becky is just happy she'll be Main Eventing WM35 or if she has legit issues with how this match has been built up.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> The build to Austin vs. The Rock at WrestleMania 17 was pretty crap as well.


Once they dropped “Austin’s wife’s managing The Rock? Whaaaaaaa???” stuff I think it was fine, if only serviceable. This build had _one good day and it was the very first one. It’s been all downhill from day two._


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah them taking the best talker out of the three by far, and NOT letting her cut promos, is just a mind-boggingly stupid decision.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105148247402860547


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105226378138607617


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> people keep saying how Becky is "super over, and is killing it on the mic" and I don't see it. Mustafa Ali did a better twitter promo months ago. Charlotte has done better promos than that.


:lol can't take you seriously with claims like this. If you want to send out people like Charlotte to cut promos over Becky because 'you don't see it', even though you're choosing to be blind to the reactions she gets while Charlotte gets crickets, then you'll run the company into the ground faster than the WWE is doing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105148247402860547


So do we Bex, so do we.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105148247402860547


You're far from the only one Becky. It's done nothing but hurt this feud from day one and it needs to freaking end.

If they still having her selling this thing at Mania, then it'll be like the Triple H vs. Seth Rollins thing last year, only even worse this time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105189095221968896


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

My only problem with last night is that Ronda shouldn't have stopped beating up Becky. It should've been Ronda being so preoccupied with Becky, that she don't see Charlotte sneaking up behind her, Charlotte beats up Ronda, walks the ramp, raises her arm, boos, announcer says that Becky is the winner and wrestlemania is a triple threat cheers, Becky smile, onto the next segment.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so becky having a go at rousey about her roddy piper attire, yet who's the one copying stone cold steve austin mmmm


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Tonight will be interesting if Rousey does a promo. Sure her delivery is bad, but the content from last week was decent enough. Her turning heel has potential to get MMA/Sport fans to check out WM.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So they're booking Ronda like someone who hates Becky a ton and wants to dismantle her, but not exactly booking her like a heel. Wouldn't you expect a heel to try to take the easiest path possible, and keep a title match 1v1 instead of adding a 3rd which takes the championship advantage away? 

If Ronda wants Becky so bad that she'll throw the "belt" to the ground, and she'll cause a DQ win for Becky, shouldn't we see Ronda destroy Charlotte soon? Eliminate the 3rd wheel. Ronda doesn't care much about Charlotte, and hasn't spent much attention on her. If they're going to do this path, then turn Ronda into a psycho, and snap Charlotte's arm taking her out of the match, leaving just Becky.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I shudder to think how they will book this tonight. One thing is sure, you know it will be garbage.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'll take it from here nurse


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105226378138607617



You know, whomever is behind this Russo-type stuff is an idiot and definitely does make Ronda look like a huge hypocrite from benefiting off of someone who's opinion would be very different. She's literally making bank off of merch derived from Piper. So, yeah. LOL

Blah, and I'm not blaming Ronda for things given to her by Paul Heyman, Vince, other idiots, it still is bad.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105226378138607617


"Roderick Toombs wasn't even Scottish"

- Ronda Rousey


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

Who should be blamed for the failure of this storyline? The actors, the directors or the writers?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

Other than your opinion, or the opinions of a few more posters here, in what way has this failed?

Can you point to any objective measure?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

The writers/Vince, obviously. It's moronic.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

LOL whoever thought it was a good idea to try to convince us that this shit is a shoot fpalm


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

Still don't understand the need for Charlotte in this match and overacting of Lynch killed it tbh.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

The booker, Vince McMahon.

He had a chicken sandwich dropped in his lap and through arrogance and stupidity turned it into chicken shit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*



SavoySuit said:


> The writers/Vince, obviously. It's moronic.


What he said^ 

Whenever a storyline fails, these are the ones at fault. They decide what the wrestlers do and the wrestler does his/her best to go with it. However, nobody, not the best actor in the world, can overcome a shitty script.

The Rousey/Lynch/Flair mistake was overexposure. The entire timing was off. They wanted to promote both Fastlane and Wrestlemania with it instead of just WM and they over played it.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

The funniest thing about threads like these is that y'all will turn around and say how much you loved the Attitude Era back when every big angle was full of shit like this


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

I think WWE wanted to shoot for stars here which has failed miserably.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*



King Jesus said:


> The funniest thing about threads like these is that y'all will turn around and say how much you loved the Attitude Era back when every big angle was full of shit like this


Well, Ronda says bitches during her promo, and now some people love her even though she still speaks the same she did during the last months when they were crapping on her. So, at least, there's that consistency when it comes to asking for and loving "hardcore" and "edgy" stuff. Man, sometimes browsing on wrestling sites sure reminds me of when I was still in middle school, with me and my classmates going bananas over anything that depicted sex and gore.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Becky Charlotte at live event tonight and Becky had no crutch and no limp, fingers crossed that the same when she on TV.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

WWE certainly added far too much meandering from a direct storyline. We all knew it was going to be a triple threat. It ended up being like a Charles Dickens book when it should have been set and built up.

Otherwise, we got there. For WWE, it's good enough.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

Those writing it.

Charlotte has been on how many Raws since she was confirmed in the match? Why on earth are Becky and Charlotte missing on Raw with 4 weeks to go? Why do they feel the need to break kayfabe in order to make the feud interesting?

I would love to blame the talent involved as neither of them come across as main event calibre (Though it can also be said about 9/10ths of the roster) but they're being told what to say and booked to do what they're doing.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

Whoever decided they needed to screw with it, insert some MacMahons in it, and change it up.

It was simple and fans were invested in it and it was the hottest thing going in the WWE. That's good. Simple works best in wrestling. It ain't Shakespeare. By the nature of it, it was a short story. That is fine. All they had to do was tell.....the....story...a little...bit..at..a...time, and end it at WM. Simple.

But they couldn't resist the urge to try and make it "better".

There is the old adage, "If it ain't broke don't fix it." WWE would do really well to keep that in mind, but they usually pay it no mind...


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

Failing to realize Ronda doesn't have the star power that she once did.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

I think it's been fine personally, has been enjoyable & quite the roller coaster.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

It might be convoluted, but at least there's a storyline to sink out teeth into.

It's entertaining.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

Fate. Fate should be blamed for it!

Thankfully for me, I'd rather watch a couple of minutes of the cute Panda Ronda talk and kick ass every now and then, in doses(for women's wrestling can only be endured in doses) than 15 minutes of Becky "the man" Lynch bore the fuck out of me with her annoying accent and stupid pretence of being an Alpha Male :lol :lmao


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

A comment from Reddit about this feud heading into Mania:

_"At this point I've convinced they're trying to tone down the heat on it so that Seth/Brock can main event and they can do the Roman + Seth hug at the end. Especially with Roman calling it the main event tonight. It sucks but I think Vince just cares more about Seth/Roman being the faces of the company than he does about Becky being one. Seth is gonna win, Roman is gonna get moved to Smackdown in the Shake-Up with the FOX deal and they'll be the faces of the two brands and that's the priority now."_

I think that is what will happen the triple threat build is getting toned down since 2-3 other matches seem more important now


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*

The fans.

When you realize they had no intention on having Becky be this big, and even in this match.

They wanted Charlotte vs Ronda and they wanted that shoved down your throats. So when they added Becky due to popularity, they wanted to cram what the fans want into what they wanted.

They had no intention on removing Charlotte from this. So I blame the fans for believing this was going to be good.

It sucks, and I knew it would suck. It's the company wanting what they want vs what fans want.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*



King Jesus said:


> The funniest thing about threads like these is that y'all will turn around and say how much you loved the Attitude Era back when every big angle was full of shit like this


Nostalgia is a bitch ain't it?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sephiroth766 said:


> A comment from Reddit about this feud heading into Mania:
> 
> _"At this point I've convinced they're trying to tone down the heat on it so that Seth/Brock can main event and they can do the Roman + Seth hug at the end. Especially with Roman calling it the main event tonight. It sucks but I think Vince just cares more about Seth/Roman being the faces of the company than he does about Becky being one. Seth is gonna win, Roman is gonna get moved to Smackdown in the Shake-Up with the FOX deal and they'll be the faces of the two brands and that's the priority now."_
> 
> I think that is what will happen the triple threat build is getting toned down since 2-3 other matches seem more important now


Yeah, I can see it. Becky and Charlotte doing a SD Live Show as opposed to showing up on RAW tonight and them having Dana (of all people) trying to get involved in the angle by confronting Ronda. They even called the Rollins/Lesnar match the main event several times tonight.

Wouldn't surprise me if they decide to not have Charlotte/Becky/Ronda main event.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’ll go mad if this doesn’t main event. Despite the convoluted messy overbooking, it’s still the most anticipated WM match. Definitely moreso than bleedin Seth and Brock

And after everything about it being the first ever women’s main event, if they ditch that just so Roman can come out and hug Seth, I’ll be so pissed off

However, I’m still confident that Becky Ronda and Charlotte will be the main event. They would’ve have put THIS much work into it if they weren’t gonna have it main event


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Sephiroth766 said:


> A comment from Reddit about this feud heading into Mania:
> 
> _"At this point I've convinced they're trying to tone down the heat on it so that Seth/Brock can main event and they can do the Roman + Seth hug at the end. Especially with Roman calling it the main event tonight. It sucks but I think Vince just cares more about Seth/Roman being the faces of the company than he does about Becky being one. Seth is gonna win, Roman is gonna get moved to Smackdown in the Shake-Up with the FOX deal and they'll be the faces of the two brands and that's the priority now."_
> 
> I think that is what will happen the triple threat build is getting toned down since 2-3 other matches seem more important now


On one hand I can absolutely see it. Vince definitely cares more about Roman than he does anyone else on the roster, never mind being specific and saying Becky. It also wouldn't surprise me if he's purposely trying to cool down the women's match in an attempt to get a face Charlotte in one on one match another year without a heavily fan-backed Becky.

And yet on the other hand, I'm hesitant to credit WWE's incompetence as an actual plan. It's just as likely they're trying their hardest to make Ronda/Charlotte/Becky a Wrestlemania classic and are just terrible at their jobs.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

People on here listening to some source from Reddit and no legit source sites. :mj4


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Said it once and I'll say it again. If Becky had won the Smackdown womens title at Summerslam and had beaten Charlotte at the next two ppvs and faced Ronda at survivor series, we are not having this debate.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Lets say Becky never gets over like she did. So in Vince's eyes, its Charlotte, Ronda, Mandy Rose, newcomer Lacey Evans, and Alexa Bliss are your center peaces. Oh, wait, Ronda's leaving after WM, right? So, its Charlotte and sexy times WWE Superstars. It's just dumb when you spell it out. 

It is important to listen to your fanbase because sometimes they are actually ahead of the curve and in todays wrestling, your acts actually have to have credibility. A Kelly Kelly type isn't going to cut it. I tend to think the "WWE Universe" actually values the the Four Horsewomen (Charlotte/Sasha/Bayley/Becky) more than management, which is when they got behind Becky on a meta level way back when it first started happening.

I can't even imagine Charlotte vs Ronda feud on their own. But I have no doubt it'd have been horrible. Charlotte is not built to be a sympathetic babyface.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I fear for Becky. 

Based on the build she's getting going into the first women's Wrestlemania main-event, she's going to get stuck with shitty booking right after before's she's quickly dropped down the card.

See: Daniel Bryan immediately after winning the title at WM30, gets stuck feuding with the heat sucking machine KANE.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So is Becky ever going to get to cut some freaking promos on the show? they're kind of one of her biggest strengths and this storyline has taken them away from her. Because we've got three weeks until Mania and yet she wasn't even on the damn show to follow-up.




Yet they keep sticking the mic in Ronda's hands for some reason.


----------



## HellHammer (Jun 19, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Dolorian said:
> 
> 
> > Nice promo by The Bex
> ...


At no point did Ronda not want a match with Becky. She's been fighting for it more than peg leg Becky.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

"Pay $60 and then I'll show you an armbar."

Yeah, last time people paid $60 to watch Ronda compete, she got TKO'd in 48 seconds.....


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

HankHill_85 said:


> "Pay $60 and then I'll show you an armbar."
> 
> Yeah, last time people paid $60 to watch Ronda compete, she got TKO'd in 48 seconds.....


_*Twice I believe she got KO'ed for 60 bucks. *_


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Swindle said:


> You know, whomever is behind this Russo-type stuff is an idiot and definitely does make Ronda look like a huge hypocrite from benefiting off of someone who's opinion would be very different. She's literally making bank off of merch derived from Piper. So, yeah. LOL
> 
> Blah, and *I'm not blaming Ronda for things given to her by Paul Heyman, Vince, other idiots, it still is bad.*


Anyone who's blaming Ronda needs to wake up.
Ronda clearly is very passionate about the business, she's just working the fans. I really think while she's disappointed she "got booed vs Becky", she's not stupid and she expected it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I think Roman called it main event just like Edge called his opening match at WM 27 Main event. 

Ronda Becky Charlotte WILL go on last.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ronda was visibly upset at Survivor Series, and visibly flustered the night after the Royal Rumble. I followed her for years in the UFC, she's a bad tempered bitch who struggles to keep her emotions in check. This is all definitely a work, but trust me, Ronda did NOT expect those reactions & she certainly didn't appreciate them.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HankHill_85 said:


> "Pay $60 and then I'll show you an armbar."
> 
> Yeah, last time people paid $60 to watch Ronda compete, she got TKO'd in 48 seconds.....


:lmao feel like becky should use that line on the next show.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

"Becky is a joke. Charlotte is a joke. Anyone who believes in this whole charade is a joke." - Ronda Rousey

Great way to sell the biggest show of the year...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Swindle said:


> I can't even imagine Charlotte vs Ronda feud on their own. But I have no doubt it'd have been horrible. Charlotte is not built to be a sympathetic babyface.




Charlotte was never gonna be the babyface in that feud


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Ronda clearly is very passionate about the business, she's just working the fans.


Erm ... ofc she is working the fans. I don`t know why people in this thread are saying that agan and again. Who said something different and really meant it? 

The very passionate thing I am not so sure about. In my opinion she lowered her effort for the matches/segments she did in the last few weeks/months. Ofc it is funny to do this, when you can start at the top of the mountain and get all the TV time, also you get heat bombs granted like crazy (wresting fake/scripted, Cena`s bedroom, attacking officials etc. etc. etc.). Getting heat by saying "wrestling is fake" to wrestling fans is by far the cheapest way to get heat. You can see it working by one of the parallel threads about Ronda being an amazing heel.

I am not so sure she would be so passionate about this, when she had to do the things, which fit her "real" wrestling abilities and being at the buttom of the food chain. To be fair: Maybe she would.

About the segment at RAW:
She rushed her promo down so fast, that the really interesting part - which was about the *handicap match* - was flooded. Dana coming out was another little stone on the eventual upcoming locker room riot against Ronda story. Dana herself was not allowed to do one little move, so I doubt she will have an important role in this feud.
I don`t know if that was intended, but the big difference in speed between Ronda`s speech and Dana`s speed was awkward. It made both not look good, especially Ronda.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105459029046976512


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Ronda should think about what to say before she says shit because she keeps on burying this feud with this so called "fuck everyone's shit.". fpalm*_


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This has beyond "Jumped the Shark" now :bosque


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No reason for a "joke" to main event Mania then. :draper2


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I still don`t see what this handicap match thing was about. I thought that was a title match and obvisouly that "fake" title is important for Ronda. I hope the next three weeks is not about Charlotte and Becky teaming up, which they will break up after the first 2 minutes anyway, because there is just one title.


----------



## VSG (Feb 21, 2019)

I hope this is leading to an elimination match (a man can dream)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*That was a decent promo by Becky and Charlotte tonight. They finally let Becky talk on the mic which is her strong spot. *_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HellHammer said:


> At no point did Ronda not want a match with Becky. She's been fighting for it more than peg leg Becky.


If you stand back and analyse it all this is very true. Becky gets injured and all the McMahons wanted was for her to be cleared by a Doctor but instead Becky attacks her bosses, gets suspended, arrested, limps around attacking people instead of focusing on healing up. Realistically Becky is the one who has been doing all she can to get out of the match...


----------



## Now019 (Sep 4, 2018)

I m tired of this faking injury outcome,come on, don t appear 2 weeks heals up and go at WM. 
In 2008 the fake injury HBk had was more credible than this shit. She botches the legs anyway... how credible is the injury...


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Now019 said:


> I m tired of this faking injury outcome,come on, don t appear 2 weeks heals up and go at WM.
> In 2008 the fake injury HBk had was more credible than this shit. She botches the legs anyway... how credible is the injury...


I'm at a point where I don't care, just drop the whole injury angle dead and let her be 100% in story line from here till Mania.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone feels this match has lost a lot of steam to eh point I doubt they even close the show? I think once Reigns returned and they decided to do HHH/Batista that is when they decided to cool off on the feud. Heck Vince seems way more occupied in Kofi's feud right now. The Women's triple threat feels like the 4th biggest priority for WWE. I guess this is what they wanted all along, they obvious care about Reigns and Rollins more then Becky. I don't expect this match to get HUGE build from here till Mania.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They should have had her throw the crutch away at Fastlane. Or played it up like she knew going in that she couldn't beat Charlotte straight up in her condition, so she intentionally goaded Charlotte until the latter snapped and went too far and was DQ'ed. THAT would have made her seem actually cunning and clever.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

That crunch is luckily gone and that was the most important in his segment. The promo`s were fine, but they didn`t react directly on Ronda`s segment the day before (handicap, locker room, etc.).


----------



## Ryder92 (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: Who should be blamed for the failure of Ronda and co. storyline?*



Stephen90 said:


> Failing to realize Ronda doesn't have the star power that she once did.


Christian was Captain Charisma. Stephen is captain obvious.


----------



## Ryder92 (Jul 24, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Ronda was visibly upset at Survivor Series, and visibly flustered the night after the Royal Rumble. I followed her for years in the UFC, she's a bad tempered bitch who struggles to keep her emotions in check. This is all definitely a work, but trust me, Ronda did NOT expect those reactions & she certainly didn't appreciate them.


Agreed. She comes off as being unable to deal with adversity. I fear that staying in WWE would be bad for her frail ego. I kind of hope that she either doesn’t comeback, or that she finishes up her contract and moves on. Maybe she will write a book or something.

I wonder if Vince was aware of her iffy mental state before he signed her. If he wasn’t, he is getting an education now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105935533014835200


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Ryder92 said:


> Agreed. She comes off as being unable to deal with adversity.


I don't know about that, I think it just speaks to her inexperience with the wrestling business. She was getting cheered regularly, and then bam all of a sudden they were booing her. I think most people would be a little thrown off by that.

To be honest, watching how the crowd reacts is one of the main reasons I like to watch. But wrestling crowds can be brutal, there's no doubt of that.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Ronda is hilarious. She is so amateurish in how she swears so much for emphasis. 

That said the smackdown stuff tonight. It felt like a step in the right direction after the last 5-6 weeks of bullshit. 

Now give Becky a mic and get her back to where her character really shines. That's as an anti-hero. It makes no sense for her to be portrayed as an underdog after all the things she has done in the summer and fall. She won't get sympathy.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

WindPhoenix said:


> It makes no sense for her to be portrayed as an underdog after all the things she has done in the summer and fall.


Portraying her as an underdog is only making her look weak. Tapping out to Asuka, walking around on crutches all the time, needing Ronda to bail her out at her Fastlane match (after spending most of it one her back). 

It's bad enough adding Charlotte has drained so much enthusiasm from what everyone wanted (Ronda vs Becky).


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

iarwain said:


> Portraying her as an underdog is only making her look weak. Tapping out to Asuka, walking around on crutches all the time, needing Ronda to bail her out at her Fastlane match (after spending most of it one her back).
> 
> It's bad enough adding Charlotte has drained so much enthusiasm from what everyone wanted (Ronda vs Becky).


----------



## HellHammer (Jun 19, 2018)

Ronda is the only thing interesting with the women. Becky can't even cut a decent promo anymore. Ronda has completely destroyed any and all material Becky was relying on and now all she can do is keep repeating "I'm the Man". People aren't even cheering for Becky like they were. It's funny watching Becky take credit for the women having a wrestlemania main event when it absolutely never happens or even gets talked about without Ronda.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

iarwain said:


> Portraying her as an underdog is only making her look weak. Tapping out to Asuka, walking around on crutches all the time, needing Ronda to bail her out at her Fastlane match (after spending most of it one her back).
> 
> It's bad enough adding Charlotte has drained so much enthusiasm from what everyone wanted (Ronda vs Becky).


Becky doesn't work that way character wise. Her mannerisms, past sins and tactics don't work that way. I had an issue with the way that Becky got back in and the injury angle.

I had no problem with her putting over Asuka. It should have been treated as a bigger deal.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Between Ronda going in and out of Kayfabe, Becky no selling beat downs and also no selling how dangerous of an opponent that ronda is and Flair being fairly non existent, this build up has just been a huge ass trainwreck. This match better be five stars


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I like Ronda, but my god is this chick thick.

She's killed a lot of interest in this feud with her dumb tweets and videos.

The rate it's going it wouldn't surprise me if Kofi/Bryan close. Would have said Seth/Brock but they've done fuck all with that and they're going pretty hard with the Kofi mania stuff, atm it's the hottest feud as fans have moved on from the Ronda/Becky/Charltte crap because of how convoluted it all is.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> If you stand back and analyse it all this is very true. Becky gets injured and all the McMahons wanted was for her to be cleared by a Doctor but instead Becky attacks her bosses, gets suspended, arrested, limps around attacking people instead of focusing on healing up. Realistically Becky is the one who has been doing all she can to get out of the match...


Which you'd think someone on creative would catch, but either no one did or no one wanted to speak up.

This storyline could've been so simple, yet effective, but they had to overcomplicate it for no reason.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

6 months or so I’d be really interested in seeing an interview(non-kayfabe) with Becky on her thoughts on how this storyline played out. From what I can remember she was the only woman on the roster who called out WWE in the past for calling every damn thing the women did as being historic.

EDIT: It was fun to see her trying to do her best to salvage this storyline with her backstage promo after Fastlane. Sometimes I wonder if wrestlers are aware when their storylines go off the rails. Becky obviously noticed.


----------



## Whatplanet (Feb 5, 2019)

Papadoc81 said:


> 6 months or so I’d be really interested in seeing an interview(non-kayfabe) with Becky on her thoughts on how this storyline played out. From what I can remember she was the only woman on the roster who called out WWE in the past for calling every damn thing the women did as being historic.


I'd love for her to write a book some time down the line. She's mentioned that she's kept journals all her life so I think it would be interesting to hear her thoughts.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

The "Becky wants to get out of the match" idea made no sense from them very beginning, because she choosed Ronda herself. Therefore Hunter dropped that promo idea after a short time.
Beside that: if Ronda wants to fight Becky, she can go over to Smackdown Live anytime. Becky mentioned that right after RR, but Ronda never picked it up.

For friends of the "realish" ara only, else case stop reading:
(Maybe someone should tell Ronda, that for SD it is in the same arena with the same people backstage. There is even a chance the person you are looking for in SD is sitting backstage in RAW.)


----------



## SubAlum75 (Dec 27, 2017)

The WWE has driven this storyline almost completely off of the rails!

Becky was as over as anyone since CM Punk.
Ronda was genuinely getting boo'ed out of the arena.
They both earned to main event WM on their own.

The WWE then stepped in.....

- They have almost ruined Becky's momentum. 
- Stupid injury hasn't allowed Becky to prove her worth in the ring. T
- They have shoved Ronda's personality at us every episode (which is awful)
- Inserted Charlotte for absolutely no reason (unless it is to hide Ronda's weaknesses in the ring.)
- The back and forth about who is in the match was pointless.
- Ronda surrenders her title, then just gets it right back??

Just a series of missteps.

They tried to do to much with a storyline that was writing itself. SHould have been just Ronda and Becky compiling wins every couple of weeks.

Also, I'm tired of hearing how wrestling is fake from Ronda. It just seems unimaginative and lazy. Plus, again, her promos and personality are awful.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

And this ladies and gentlemen is how Vince makes sure the women never main event another Wrestlemania again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105947510189617154


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Seems like Ronda had some choice words for Becky during the beating that the audio couldn't pick up.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

This feels like one of those storylines where years down the road, when all three of these women are retired/have moved on from WWE, one or more of them might sit down and do a shoot interview about WTF was supposed to be happening during this mess. Or perhaps one of the writers involved might do so.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Kofi vs Bryan should main event now. 

This feud has gone to shit. I was willing to give Charlotte a pass but then the McMahons / HHH get involved, dropping titles, injury nonsense, breaking kayfabe. Its like everyone in the back had an idea and they decided to do all of them.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Asuka842 said:


> This feels like one of those storylines where years down the road, when all three of these women are retired/have moved on from WWE, one or more of them might sit down and do a shoot interview about WTF was supposed to be happening during this mess. Or perhaps one of the writers involved might do so.


People won't give a shit if match is memorable, if it's crap people will go back to it.

Nobody talks about all the silly crap with kidnappings, attempted murder by truck (and then wrestling without a scratch a week or so later), cinder blocks in rock and Hogan feud leading into 18 and they only had 4 weeks to build that not 6 months. Same with Austin and rock, nobody remembers first 3 weeks (of 5) of that feud was all about Debra.


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Kofi vs Bryan should main event now.


:lol

THANKFULLY, this will NOT happen!!!

The women are deserving of - and will be in - the ME.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

validreasoning said:


> People won't give a shit if match is memorable, if it's crap people will go back to it.
> 
> Nobody talks about all the silly crap with kidnappings, attempted murder by truck (and then wrestling without a scratch a week or so later), cinder blocks in rock and Hogan feud leading into 18 and they only had 4 weeks to build that not 6 months. Same with Austin and rock, nobody remembers first 3 weeks (of 5) of that feud was all about Debra.












Yesterday I was actually having a discussion at work with a friend about the Becky/Ronda/Charlotte trainwreck of a storyline and we also talked about a few of those moments you just mentioned. Yes, people do remember.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Breaking: Ronda Rousey Fined By WWE*

https://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/article/ronda-rousey-fined



> Ronda Rousey has been fined by WWE as a result of her unprofessional actions last Monday night on Raw. Due to the confidentiality of Rousey’s contract, the amount of the fine will not be disclosed. Appropriate action has been taken.


:chlol


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

People still remember to crap booking leading up to WrestleMania 17 with Austin and The Rock. They just go "well thank goodness the match itself ended up being really good because otherwise it would have been a total disaster." People still remember the clusterf**k that was the buildup up to WrestleMania 2000 as well.

Also someone pointed out how the buildup to this match has been handled EVEN worse than that one (WM 2000) was because Becky has been made to look far more pathetic in this than The Rock was back then.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Becky hates this trash as much as we do.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Breaking: Ronda Rousey Fined By WWE*



JY57 said:


> https://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/article/ronda-rousey-fined
> :chlol


So she got to pay a fine. 
"Creative" idea, specially if we remember all that crap she could do before without getting harmed.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Of course she does, she seems pretty smart. She's probably sucking it up and going along because the chance to maybe ME WrestleMania is too good to pass up.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't wait for Rondas promo on Monday


"Lol, they didn't fine me, all fake"


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ft.co%2FiODXtM0kfQ%5B%2Furl%5D
Same music with another little head.


----------

